# 6th Naruto Shippuden Movie Announced For 2012



## SandLeaf (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 7, 2011)

What does it say?


----------



## Mochi (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh no! I don't want another shitty animation during canon episodes for a fucking movie! 

Especially not during the war


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fucking movies and their budget stealing shit.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 7, 2011)

Stop whining.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll just say this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2011)

Great, now I'm going to see you all bitching more than ever.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh god please tell me this won't be like what the 4th movie did to the pain arc.....


----------



## Neelix (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 7, 2011)

God not again. I still haven't watched the last two.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2011)

awesome but i will be dead by that point.

any info on the plot?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 7, 2011)

It should take place while there are fillers in the anime so that when they focus on canon the good animators are available.

This one better be an improvement since the 4th and last one. Also in OST terms.

But yeah, what Vino said.


----------



## calimike (Dec 7, 2011)

> 2012's second issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is announcing on Monday that a new Naruto Shippūden film will open in Japan next summer. It will be the sixth Naruto Shippūden film and ninth Naruto film overall.





Original pic via tweeted!


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 7, 2011)

I can hope some fanservice 

Shirtless Naruto FTW


----------



## braves41 (Dec 7, 2011)

If it's going to happen anyways, I'd like for them to change directors. Murata directing 3 movies is more than enough.


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Dec 7, 2011)

i still wana watch it though it mite possibly be the last one  i just hope its better then the lost tower cuz that one was a little boring  but i still watched it


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Dec 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> any info on the plot?



Some ugly kid with a tragic past and a bratty attitude meets Naruto and at first they don't get along but once Naruto realizes the similarities it has with Sasuke he becomes a fan and makes the stupid kid have a change of heart by defeating the bad guys.


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Dec 7, 2011)

damn by the sounds of that plot this is a wack movie toooooooo


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, please.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 8, 2011)

Here we go again.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I can hope some fanservice
> 
> Shirtless Naruto FTW


----------



## Ginkurage (Dec 9, 2011)

NOT DURING THE WAR ARC


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 9, 2011)

They're too quick, I haven't watched 5 yet.


----------



## fortysix (Dec 9, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> They're too quick, I haven't watched 5 yet.



the movie announcments come around this time every year and don't worry you won't get to see the sixth movie until April/May 2013


----------



## Addy (Dec 9, 2011)

akatsuki based movie 

anything else............ i will just treat it the same way i treated the last 3 naruto shippuden movies............................ not watch it


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Dec 9, 2011)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Some ugly kid with a tragic past and a bratty attitude meets Naruto and at first they don't get along but once Naruto realizes the similarities it has with Sasuke he becomes a fan and makes the stupid kid have a change of heart by defeating the bad guys.


This is unprecedented


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 9, 2011)

Horrible news.


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tiger tony mizuki is resurrected and wants revenge.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Dec 9, 2011)

This means the manga will likely still be going by then. How much more can they really do with the story after World War IV?


----------



## Kiss (Dec 10, 2011)

Again??


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 10, 2011)

NOT IN THE WAR ARC?! 
something tells me that they'll cut the animation budget again ... 

so expect crappy animations in the war arc in the Anime, 

MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURZZZ!!!


----------



## Arthur Senju (Dec 10, 2011)

What's the title gonna be?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2011)

We won't find out til probably spring of 2012.


----------



## Zorp (Dec 10, 2011)

Time to grab a slushie and my Naruto night cap.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 11, 2011)

We should have a first teaser announcing the production of the movie Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 12, 2011)

Little better quality pic/scan with full readable text.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 12, 2011)

Merrymaus said:


> Oh no! I don't want another shitty animation during canon episodes for a fucking movie!
> 
> Especially not during the war



Oh god...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 12, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Stop whining.


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 12, 2011)

gotta love Vino's responses.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 12, 2011)

according to TheTokyoKit it just says the movie is in the works, not much else.


----------



## Mizzkie (Dec 13, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURZZZ!!!


Imagine the birth of Naruto scenes animated like that. XDDDDD


----------



## Aiku (Dec 14, 2011)

AW YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuffyStraw (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome can't wait.


----------



## Wigginn (Dec 15, 2011)

Every single movie is about Naruto and some other character being pissed off at each other in the beginning, then Naruto suddenly realizes that this person went through the struggles a of being lonely like Naruto and Sasuke did. Then they become best friends and kill the evil villain. The end. Same old shiz. Just a different movie.


----------



## Animus (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to guess the plot is about Naruto teaming up with some angsty character and then killing the out-of-nowhere villain, whose plan is capable of destroying the known world (by out-of-nowhere means),  with yet ANOTHER random "special" Rasengan.

Oh, and said villain has no motives other than "For teh Evulz".

I could write a better plot. And that's sad.


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2011)

There's 5 of these already?!


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh shit.


----------



## Monna (Dec 16, 2011)

James said:


> There's 5 of these already?!


This will be the 9th movie, as ridiculous as it is to believe. I remember watching the previews for the first Naruto movie and being excited.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Dec 17, 2011)

If this is going to the last Naruto movie, you'd think they'd at least make the animation top notch. They really should have waited till the series to end though to make it, going on during the War in the anime will make the dang time even more confusing. On top of that, the villain sounds kind of lame.


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 17, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> If this is going to the last Naruto movie, you'd think they'd at least make the animation top notch. They really should have waited till the series to end though to make it, going on during the War in the anime will make the dang time even more confusing. On top of that, the villain sounds kind of lame.



movies are not meant to be taken seriously into the timeline.

they are basically a glorified filler arc compressed into a 1.50/2-hour format.


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2011)

Great news! I'll watch it!


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 24, 2011)

> Oh, and said villain has no motives other than "For teh Evulz".


hiruko had a good motive and character.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2011)

well i just rewatched bonds
so im looking forward to this

very first naruto movie is still my favorite.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 26, 2011)

They're dishing out movies like fillers.


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the only one I would watch again would be the first movie and the fourth/first shippuden movie, with the Hinata looking girl that wanted Naruto's babies.

But I got excited over Blood Prison. I haven't seen it but the plot sounded interesting enough. I just hope it IS interesting, because I have the weird luck of being excited by something, then after reading/watching/hearing it, I find it awful, and there are things that I don't care about or check grudgingly and I end up loving them.

Blood Prison sounded good and the plot is actually very different (or that's how I got it), who knows what this one will be like. My only problem would be the budget thing, but even I find complaining like a whine pretending to be cultured, so... O


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 13, 2012)

Where is the offcial news about the new movie?

Its already Feb, and shouldn't be announced by now?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 13, 2012)

Why can't they do this shit during the fillers? No one cares if they get shit animation.


----------



## Combine (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, the "war" arc is still ongoing in the manga. So this isn't going to ruin all of it. And at least in my opinion, the first half of the arc doesn't have much that is super memorable compared to the second part, and I think by then we'll be past the movie's production.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Feb 14, 2012)

> Where is the offcial news about the new movie?
> 
> Its already Feb, and shouldn't be announced by now?



We'll get news in April.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 14, 2012)

can we even watch Naruto blood prison movie yet?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 14, 2012)

April 25 but we could see it a few days or weeks early. There's also the chance that when it's almost released there's a special presentation place like last year and someone puts it on youtube, even though the quality won't be so good.


----------



## lacey (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't even seen _Blood Prison_ yet. Aii.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 14, 2012)

i want to see blood prison right now damn it 



Addy said:


> akatsuki based movie
> 
> anything else............ i will just treat it the same way i treated the last 3 naruto shippuden movies............................ not watch it


good luck with that


----------



## calimike (Mar 21, 2012)

Manga-News tweeted...





> Le new film de Naruto (28/07) aura pour titre Road to Ninja. Kishimoto s'est charg? du sc?nario et du Chara-design.






> This year's 17th issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is annoucing on Monday that Naruto manga creator Masashi Kishimoto is personally conceiving the all-new story and designing the characters for the newest Naruto the Movie: Road to Ninja. The film, which marks the 10th anniversary of the Naruto anime franchise, will open throughout Japan on July 28.
> 
> The magazine had already announced that the sixth Naruto Shippūden film and ninth Naruto film overall will open this summer. Naruto Shippūden: Blood Prison, the fifth Naruto Shippūden film, opened last July. Viz Media released the second Naruto Shippūden film, Naruto Shippuden the Movie: Bonds, in American theaters last October.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

WUH DA HELL

HINATA.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> Manga-News tweeted...



Minato and Kushina!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aiku (Mar 21, 2012)

OH HECK YES!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THAT PICTURE FOR THE MOVIE LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Black Kurama anyone?


----------



## Gortef (Mar 21, 2012)

Hmm, I can see some open jackets.

Which is nice.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Ino's hair looks cool.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuckin' awesome


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 21, 2012)

Tobi is in movie?


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 21, 2012)

The fact that Kishimoto is having such a large role in the making of the movie's got me all excited.

Also, I really like the way Ino's hair looks.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

Does this new movie mean that its going to be a restart from the beginning of Naruto, with new story and with Naruto's parents alive?


----------



## Doll Grimm (Mar 21, 2012)

Why the hell is Sakura in the center? Shouldn't that be Sasuke or based on the recent chapters Hinata.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

^
I should ask why Gai is there and no Lee.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 21, 2012)

I can see Gai, but not his team. O_o
Ino looks weird.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 21, 2012)

Finally a movie that actually looks like worth watching.


----------



## Gortef (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually this was pointed out elsewhere, but if you look at some of the characters more closely you'll notice how their facial expressions don't really match for the character itself. Mainly Hinata and Ino. Hinata with a cocky smirk (and her jacket open, looking more... err.. "open") while Ino looks more reserved and her outfit looks like it's covering more of her body.

Mind-Body switch anyone?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 21, 2012)

Not just them  shikamaru turned out to kiba shino is choji kakashi is gai wtf  minato is kushina look at the characters' mimic carefully


----------



## Billie (Mar 21, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Finally a movie that actually looks like worth watching.



Are you sure ? The all trailer from the Movies was great but the Movies in full length was most lame.


----------



## SandLeaf (Mar 21, 2012)

MOVIE LOOKS EPIC O_O

hope sasuke has a role in the movie...


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

I bet this is going to be an alternate world of Naruto of what if Naruto's parents still live and grew up until 12 years of age, Tobi killed them. And Naruto training for revenge. I be the Akatsuki members are going to be part of the movie.


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 21, 2012)

Gortef said:


> Actually this was pointed out elsewhere, but if you look at some of the characters more closely you'll notice how their facial expressions don't really match for the character itself. Mainly Hinata and Ino. Hinata with a cocky smirk (and her jacket open, looking more... err.. "open") while Ino looks more reserved and her outfit looks like it's covering more of her body.
> 
> Mind-Body switch anyone?


I noticed this too.
I think this is a story on a different dimension of the actual Naruto world hmmm


----------



## rebeci (Mar 21, 2012)

An official Naruto AU story? Count me in


----------



## Of The Sand Gaara (Mar 21, 2012)

why is shikamaru sticking his tongue out at us???


----------



## insane111 (Mar 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> Are you sure ? The all trailer from the Movies was great but the Movies in full length was most lame.



Last I checked none of the other movies said



> Naruto manga creator Masashi Kishimoto is personally conceiving the all-new story and designing the characters


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm excited


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

Kishi said he is scripting an all new story along with character designs, which could mean an alternate universe with Naruto growing up with his parents and Tobi still being the Main Villain. I wonder how this movie play out.


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2012)

Is the movie really called "Road to Ninja"? Is this a movie about ninjas taking part in the ninja soccer world cup?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> Manga-News tweeted...






DAT ART/POSTER/PAGE/WHATEVER
and shirtless
hnnnnggg

it's like they took everything i like and COMBINED IT


----------



## LuffyStraw (Mar 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> Manga-News tweeted...


Looks interesting, if Tobi has the same mask that he had on before he killed Konan then I can see Sasuke playing a significant role in this movie as well. I figured Kishimoto was going to write this movie since Oda wrote the 10th One Piece movie to celebrate the 10th Anniversary so this wasn't really a surprise on my point, looking forward to it.


----------



## Mochi (Mar 21, 2012)

neshru said:


> Is the movie really called "Road to Ninja"? Is this a movie about ninjas taking part in the ninja soccer world cup?



xDDD
Naruto and soccer


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 21, 2012)

Ohana's post on that movie colour page [manganews and ANN already mentioned some parts] including Kishimoto sensei's comment:

700 ana ◆IR7jauNn4E :2012/03/21(水) 21:06:53.07 ID:RnLuw1LlP

    映画情報
    ついに岸本先生が性がにフル参戦。
    企画からストーリーの至るまで岸本先生のこだわりが満載!!
    映画のために書き下ろした渾身のイラストも必見だ!!

    岸本先生コメント
    アニメ10周年ということもあり
    今回はストーリーライン、デザイン、自身のわがままも含め
    ガッツリとやらさせていただきました。
    絶対面白い映画にすることを約束しますので期待していて下さい!!

    原作　岸本斉史
    企画・ストーリー・キャラクターデザイン　岸本斉史

    7月28日　公開!! 

(ohana missed 企画, so I added)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

The story will clearly take place in an alternate time line. That's really the only way to explain Minato and Kushina being alive when Naruto's a teenager. Plus Ino, Hinata, and Kiba look a bit different.

I can't wait considering this could possibly be the best Naruto movie of them all since Kishi is writing the story and designing the characters himself.


----------



## Kek (Mar 21, 2012)

Hnnnnata.

I just hope to God this movie has an interesting plot.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 21, 2012)

This looks interesting. Looking forward for future developments on it.


----------



## hyena611 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mhhh, sounds interesting...but I finally wanna watch Blood Prison


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 21, 2012)

Hinata look hotter.

like some people said i believe this will set in a alternate universe and so the character personality will be different.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 21, 2012)

This movie looks awesome

Although were are lee and neji?argh

Also don't jump to conclusions yet, maybe minato and kushina get revived or maybe they are just in the poster. It's not confirmed it's an alternate universe is it?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 21, 2012)

Also It looks like they are all doing the ninja seals and that's why kishi could only include 12 characters in the cover


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 21, 2012)

*



			Actually this was pointed out elsewhere, but if you look at some of the characters more closely you'll notice how their facial expressions don't really match for the character itself. Mainly Hinata and Ino. Hinata with a cocky smirk (and her jacket open, looking more... err.. "open") while Ino looks more reserved and her outfit looks like it's covering more of her body.

Mind-Body switch anyone?
		
Click to expand...





darkap89 said:



			I noticed this too.
I think this is a story on a different dimension of the actual Naruto world hmmm
		
Click to expand...


Maybe he was ask to draw it that way *


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 21, 2012)

Bigger pic: 

EDIT: Didn't notice it was already posted lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 21, 2012)

Omgomgomg Awesoooome 

Rofl at Hinata and Ino  Pretty much looks like they switched or something.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 21, 2012)

What's with Ino (that's Ino right?) and Hinata's extreme make over?

I don't give a shit about the Uzumaki family, but if the rookies get screentime, I'll watch it.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

Gortef said:


> Actually this was pointed out elsewhere, but if you look at some of the characters more closely you'll notice how their facial expressions don't really match for the character itself. Mainly Hinata and Ino. Hinata with a cocky smirk (and her jacket open, looking more... err.. "open") while Ino looks more reserved and her outfit looks like it's covering more of her body.
> 
> Mind-Body switch anyone?



I don't care as long as i get Slutty-Hinata and Kushina



gabzilla said:


> What's with Ino (that's Ino right?) and Hinata's extreme make over?
> 
> *I don't give a shit about the Uzumaki family*, but if the rookies get screentime, I'll watch it.





This is the best gif i have to express my emotion at Gabby's post


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 21, 2012)

The Big G said:


> This is the best gif i have to express my emotion at Gabby's post



idgaf 

I'll take a rookie movie over more Uzumaki/Uchiha any day.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> idgaf
> 
> I'll take a rookie movie over more Uzumaki/Uchiha any day.



The Uzumaki/Namikaze are awesome...and guess what 




I do agree about the Uchihas though....


----------



## Kony (Mar 21, 2012)

I think it will be a high budget movie like Strong World with Eiichiro Oda.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> This movie looks awesome
> 
> Although were are lee and neji?argh
> 
> *Also don't jump to conclusions yet, maybe minato and kushina get revived or maybe they are just in the poster. It's not confirmed it's an alternate universe is it?*



Why put them in the scan if they're not in the movie? Also no it's not confirmed to be an alternate time line, but what else could it be? Minato and Kushina can't be revived because they're both sealed in the death god.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why put them in the scan if they're not in the movie? Also no it's not confirmed to be an alternate time line, but what else could it be? Minato and Kushina can't be revived because they're both sealed in the death god.



The Death God is like the Honey Badger...it doesn't give a shit and does what it wants


also how bout that Slutty-Hinata


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 21, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why put them in the scan if they're not in the movie? Also no it's not confirmed to be an alternate time line, but what else could it be? Minato and Kushina can't be revived because they're both sealed in the death god.



flashbacks? art cover? I don't know really, and alternate universe is not too farfetched but I just don't see them doing that.

This is the first image we have seen so don't jump to conclusions yet.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

Minakushi in the movie? I approve. Bettr do it well animators. Also was it kishimoto who drew that poster? Cause it looks awesome. Kushina looks awesome.


----------



## Kek (Mar 21, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> idgaf
> 
> I'll take a rookie movie over more Uzumaki/Uchiha any day.



Seriously, we get enough of that as it is. 

And for those who think Minato and Kushina will be in the movie, it won't be what you're expecting. I highly doubt they're going to be rezzed, or that it will be an AU. Expect flashbacks of Kushina and Minato. Lots of flashbacks.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> flashbacks? art cover? I don't know really, and alternate universe is not too farfetched but I just don't see them doing that.
> 
> This is the first image we have seen so don't jump to conclusions yet.



The image is an official scan from weekly shonen jump, so it's definitely official. Minato and Kushina are most likely in the movie. Still there's always that doubt that they're not, but imo they are.

It doesn't seem very likely, but I don't really see any other options. I mean how else can one explain Minato and Kushina being alive when Naruto's a teenager? The only way that really makes any sense to me at least is for the story to take place in an alternate time line. Or it could be flashbacks like you say.

I mean Kishi is writing the story and he's known for his twists when it comes to Naruto.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 21, 2012)

The Big G said:


> The Uzumaki/Namikaze are awesome...and guess what
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Overrated and overexposed.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 21, 2012)

Ino looks like Nagato.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Minakushi in the movie? I approve. Bettr do it well animators. Also was it kishimoto who drew that poster? Cause it looks awesome. Kushina looks awesome.



Cuz Kushina is awesome


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> Overrated and overexposed.








(I feel like spewing gifs all day)


----------



## Oturan (Mar 21, 2012)

not gonna lie...it looks freaking beast






and the story is by kishi so I guess that means it's not filler. :WOW


hinata and naruto are the only ones with open jackets, I wonder what that means. >xD


----------



## Kek (Mar 21, 2012)

Oturan said:


> not gonna lie...it looks freaking beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless Kishi comes out and says this is part of the canon, this is still filler.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 21, 2012)

The Big G said:


> (I feel like spewing gifs all day)


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

first off: 

hinata 


second: 

no sasuke or akatsuki? really? 

but it might be as the third shippuden movie?


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Kek said:


> Unless Kishi comes out and says this is part of the canon, this is still filler.



wasn't the 4th shippuden supposed to be written by kishi ? but then we were wrong?


----------



## Si Style (Mar 21, 2012)

Are we missing the biggest deal here? Kishi is writing/designing this?! That means new, arguably canon feats for rookies and the Uzumaki family.

Better yet, no actors/knights/werewolves/princesses/robots are any other crap that has no basis in the Naruto world.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Mar 21, 2012)

This movie is going to become legend


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 21, 2012)

No Lee, no Neji, NO TENTEN... no party T_T

uhm! maybe they are villains in this one... I hope so.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 21, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The image is an official scan from weekly shonen jump, so it's definitely official. Minato and Kushina are most likely in the movie. Still there's always that doubt that they're not, but imo they are.
> 
> It doesn't seem very likely, but I don't really see any other options. I mean how else can one explain Minato and Kushina being alive when Naruto's a teenager? The only way that really makes any sense to me at least is for the story to take place in an alternate time line. Or it could be flashbacks like you say.
> 
> I mean Kishi is writing the story and he's known for his twists when it comes to Naruto.



I know the image is official. What I meant is that, this is the first image, therefore I don't think it represents everyone who will be in the movie.

Neji and lee are not there and If you notice you will see that each one of them is doing a handseal meaning they needed 12 people and wouldn't it be a good idea to include naruto parents?

What I mean is that, it's too soon to jump into a conclusion like an alternate timeline when we don't even know what the movie is about

Although I wouldn't mind such an storie


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2012)

Kek said:


> Unless Kishi comes out and says this is part of the canon, this is still filler.


If it has nothing to do with the actual story, it's neither canon nor filler. It's its own story.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I know the image is official. What I meant is that, this is the first image, therefore I don't think it represents everyone who will be in the movie.
> 
> *Neji and lee are not there and If you notice you will see that each one of them is doing a handseal meaning they needed 12 people and wouldn't it be a good idea to include naruto parents?
> *
> ...



I just don't see why they would randomly put Minato and Kushina there if they weren't in the actual movie. Just because they're Naruto's parents isn't really a convincing answer for me.

Still I agree that it's too early to jump to conclusions, but hey speculation is always fun.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> wasn't the 4th shippuden supposed to be written by kishi ? but then we were wrong?



Nope, if someone did say that they just plain made it up with no basis. This one flat out officially states that he is involved.

I think he might just be providing the basic overall plot to the anime team, I doubt he's actually writing any of the script. I won't believe that until I see him credited as one of the screenplay writers. 

Kubo provided the plot for Hell Chapter, but he didn't actually write any of the script. After the movie came out he tweeted that he was disappointed because they changed some stuff that he wanted to be in the movie, or something like that.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So that's how we gunna play eh Gabbz...fine the...



First off: 



Or else I'll spin you round


----------



## taydev (Mar 21, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> *No Lee, no Neji, NO TENTEN*... no party T_T
> 
> uhm! maybe they are villains in this one... I hope so.



I know, Kishi continues to break my heart time after time. 

I'm hoping they'll be in the movie (actually doing something significant) and that Kishi just couldn't 'fit' them in the promo poster. Then again he could have left out another team. 

Looks interesting though. I'm still waiting to see Blood Prison.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2012)

So, would this movie technically be Semi-Canon since Kishi's working on it? 

Either way, i can't wait for this to release in the next two years!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 21, 2012)

damn thats a sexy ass poster. madara looks a boss. def liked his old costume better than his current suit. i was confused by the characters faces, but i agree with others that its probably a body swap. 
ino/hinata is obvious and it looks like shikamaru switched with kiba and maybe theres a kakashi/split.

i dont thinks its gonna be canon. kishi's involvement just means we're gonna get a decent plot and villain jutsu/designs for once.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 21, 2012)

This is the only Naruto movie that has grabbed my attention. I could care less about Blood Prison. Can't wait to watch this movie! It's gonna be epic!


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

Going to throw out a theory about Slutty-Hinata:

Slutty-Hinata is a confident Hinata that was trained by Kushina!


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Going to throw out a theory about Slutty-Hinata:
> 
> Slutty-Hinata is a confident Hinata that was trained by Kushina!




I love that theory, if this turns out to be AU done by Kishi. But I beleive it is, because look at the bold.



> This year's 17th issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is annoucing on Monday that *Naruto manga creator Masashi Kishimoto is personally conceiving the all-new story and designing the characters for the newest Naruto the Movie: Road to Ninja.* The film, which marks the 10th anniversary of the Naruto anime franchise, will open throughout Japan on July 28.



There has been retelling movies such as Dragonball path to power for example that was retold the beginning of story.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So, would this movie technically be Semi-Canon since Kishi's working on it?
> 
> Either way, i can't wait for this to release in the next two years!


just because the author is working on it doesn't mean it cannon ,it probably will have its own continuity whit not affecting the Naruto Manga or Naruto Anime continuty.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2012)

Should be pretty epic, I have yet to watch the last one.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted, but I found this:



My main question with this is, why the hell is Hinata's sweater open?  It's so out of character.

EDIT: It has.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Don't know if this has been posted, but I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> My main question with this is, why the hell is Hinata's sweater open?  It's so out of character.



Who cares!

Slutty-Hinata is awesome


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 21, 2012)

Where are all these Legend of Korra gifs coming from? Did it already premiere? 



The Big G said:


> Who cares!
> 
> Slutty-Hinata is awesome



That's true. 



Kenneth said:


> DAT ART/POSTER/PAGE/WHATEVER
> and shirtless
> hnnnnggg
> 
> it's like they took everything i like and COMBINED IT



You know... I thought you were talking about Hinata, but then I remembered you were a Narusexual.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

all i want to see is minakushinaru family time


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Where are all these Legend of Korra gifs coming from? Did it already premiere?



The firs episode got accidentally leaked last weekend....and it was excellent! Also they're going "officially" release the first two episodes this weekend because Korra Nation got over 100k likes or something....



> That's true.




Damn Straight it is!


----------



## Momoka (Mar 21, 2012)

Dat cover


----------



## lacey (Mar 21, 2012)

I quite like the cover.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 21, 2012)

Lets count all the Hinata fanservice in Naruto media...Sailor Hinata, Bathhouse Hinata (anime) bathhouse Hinata (manga), Hinata being healed by Sakura...the list goes on and on.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 22, 2012)

Plot Hole said:


> Lets count all the Hinata fanservice in Naruto media...Sailor Hinata, Bathhouse Hinata (anime) bathhouse Hinata (manga), Hinata being healed by Sakura...the list goes on and on.



Cuz Hinata is the sex


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 22, 2012)

First thing that caught my eye was Ino's new design, it looks quite cool and pretty refreshing.
I guess they push team 8 there because people like Hinata a lot, would had liked to see sasuke tough, and not gonna lie I would had liked to see team taka there too lol.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 22, 2012)

Obviously Hinata is following the example set by Naruto, That is why she's got her sweater unzipped.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 22, 2012)

Movie looks decent.

Wouldn't mind watching.

Now to dl the other movies...


----------



## fromashesrise (Mar 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kishi said he is scripting an all new story along with character designs, which could mean an alternate universe with Naruto growing up with his parents and Tobi still being the Main Villain. I wonder how this movie play out.



Keep repeating it over and over again. Seriously you haven't said enough times what you think the movie will be about!


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Mar 22, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Don't know if this has been posted, but I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi-res/bigger version anywhere yet?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't seem to understand, 

*I think Ino and Hinata switched bodies and also Kiba and Shikamaru..  which will be coooool! *


----------



## Susano'o (Mar 22, 2012)

What's Cloud doing next to Sakura?


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 22, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I think he might just be providing the basic overall plot to the anime team, I doubt he's actually writing any of the script. I won't believe that until I see him credited as one of the screenplay writers.


According to the poster, Kishimoto sensei's role in the movie;
原作　岸本斉史
 企画・ストーリー・キャラクターデザイン　岸本斉史

No mention of him doing script. If he was to do script it would have been mentioned. 
On another note, although, he is mentioned in character design I think he won't be the only one. Others will also be added when movie staff info comes out.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 22, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> According to the poster, Kishimoto sensei's role in the movie;
> 原作　岸本斉史
> 企画・ストーリー・キャラクターデザイン　岸本斉史
> 
> ...



It states here that Kishi is writing the story and designing the characters himself.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 22, 2012)

Hinata 

I think I'll make an exception and watch this movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 22, 2012)

Ino and Hinata did not switch personalities, Its said to be likely an AU.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

any new info besides that its called Road to Ninja ?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 22, 2012)

Oturan said:


> not gonna lie...it looks freaking beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Why the fuck is Hinata's shirt open?


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope hinata will have her shirt open all the time


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 22, 2012)

I am seriously laughing at people who are talking about Hinata's and Ino's body switch. This is just a fucking poster for fucks sake. Just enjoy Hinata's tits.

Gosh I also miss Tobi's old mask.

And if the story is really written by Kishimoto, then this is the first Naruto movie I will be waiting for.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> I am seriously laughing at people who are talking about Hinata's and Ino's body switch. This is just a fucking poster for fucks sake. Just enjoy Hinata's tits.
> 
> Gosh I also miss Tobi's old mask.
> 
> And if the story is really written by Kishimoto, then this is the first Naruto movie I will be waiting for.



the character arent created not even the plot or the working title so you are right also it's true kishimoto will be creating the plot and character basicly this will be 100% kishimoto movie


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 22, 2012)

So its likely a retelling story.

I believe that Gai and Kakashi are being leaders of 2 teams.

Gai: Kiba, Shino, Hinata, and Sakura.

Kakashi: Naruto, Ino, Choji, and Shikamaru.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

if the title realy is road to ninja i think Naruto will be teling the story maybe kishi plans to end the arc war by july and it will be ike Naruto telling his story to someone but some part that wasn't in the manga or the anime


----------



## Kek (Mar 22, 2012)

zlatko said:


> the character arent created not even the plot or the working title so you are right also it's true kishimoto will be creating the plot and character basicly this will be 100% kishimoto movie



I wouldn't go that far. All we know is that Kishi will be working on the plot and character design. There will be plenty of stuff in the movie that Kishi didn't make, and stuff that he wants to include that won't be. He's not the only guy working on this. And he's still writing the manga.

Also, FFS use some punctuation.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

Kek said:


> I wouldn't go that far. All we know is that Kishi will be working on the plot and character design. There will be plenty of stuff in the movie that Kishi didn't make, and stuff that he wants to include that won't be. He's not the only guy working on this. And he's still writing the manga.
> 
> Also, FFS use some punctuation.



If Kishi create's the Plot and character, what else is left shure some editing and stuf like that, but it was staated that Kishi will take personal involveing in this movie, more than the previus movies. Also this isnt school and i am not obligated to use punctuation, English is not my first language it's third or fourth also Judgeing someone for there typeing and speaking skills is against the forum rules


----------



## Kek (Mar 22, 2012)

zlatko said:


> If Kishi create's the Plot and character, what else is left shure some editing and stuf like that, but it was staated that Kishi will take personal involveing in this movie, more than the previus movies. Also this isnt school and i am not obligated to use punctuation, English is not my first language it's third or fourth also Judgeing someone for there typeing and speaking skills is against the forum rules



Thank you, now I can read your posts. He will be working on the movie. That doesn't mean he's the ONLY one working on the movie. Its not exclusively written by him, I doubt he'll have the time to do so with the manga still in print. At most Kishi will drop in, pitch some ideas, supervise some scenes, etc. Point is, it isn't as monumental as some are hoping it is.


----------



## Susano'o (Mar 22, 2012)

zlatko said:


> If Kishi create's the Plot and character, what else is left shure some editing and stuf like that, but it was staated that Kishi will take personal involveing in this movie, more than the previus movies. Also this isnt school and i am not obligated to use punctuation, English is not my first language it's third or fourth also Judgeing someone for there typeing and speaking skills is against the forum rules



Punctuation in English is just a form of common courtesy on the internet. Almost as much of common courtesy as using accented letters over other European languages or like using polite form in Asian languages. Punctuation is KEY! 

But more on topic:
I wonder what Minato and Kushina are doing on there


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

Susano'o said:


> Punctuation in English is just a form of common courtesy on the internet. Almost as much of common courtesy as using accented letters over other European languages or like using polite form in Asian languages. Punctuation is KEY!
> 
> But more on topic:
> I wonder what Minato and Kushina are doing on there



Ок мислим дека филмов ќе биде многу добар, Кишимото чим го прави би требало да биде неверојатен, а најверојатно ќе им сцени од минатото.
This has zero typeing mistakes now for internet courtesy answer it in my language but remember no mistakes


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyway to stop trolling, i think this movie will be like reminesence of the past becouse it's called the Road to Ninja so i think naruto will be telling someone his life story some part that wasnt in the manga.


----------



## Oturan (Mar 22, 2012)

zlatko said:


> *Ок мислим дека филмов ќе биде многу добар, Кишимото чим го прави би требало да биде неверојатен, а најверојатно ќе им сцени од минатото.*This has zero typeing mistakes now for internet courtesy answer it in my language but remember no mistakes



Се надевам дека добрата добро. Наруто FTW!


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

Oturan said:


> Се надевам дека добрата добро. Наруто FTW!



Nice google translate


----------



## Oturan (Mar 22, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Nice google translate



Како, по ѓаволите, знаете ли јас го користам на Google Translate!


----------



## zlatko (Mar 22, 2012)

Oturan said:


> Како, по ѓаволите, знаете ли јас го користам на Google Translate!



that's becouse if i use google translate to wrote something in japanese they will notice like you probably typed how to devil did you know that i used google translate and it came out how to devil now use on google translate


----------



## Combine (Mar 22, 2012)

It'd be nice if this was a "what if" AU where Minato and Kushina had lived and Naruto grew up with a family.

Will be interesting to see how they put Tobi into things.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 22, 2012)

Oturan said:


> Како, по ѓаволите, знаете ли јас го користам на Google Translate!



According to Google Translate, your name means "sitting" in Turkish.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 22, 2012)

Combine said:


> It'd be nice if this was a "what if" AU where Minato and Kushina had lived and Naruto grew up with a family.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how they put Tobi into things.



I agree that would be interesting, maybe even more interesting than some parts of the actual series.

Ever since that Kyuubi's attack on Konoha-flashback came on manga, I have always wanted to see how the story would be, if Tobi wouldn't have ruined everything.


----------



## Combine (Mar 22, 2012)

It was actually the color-image first page of the new chapter that got me thinking about it too. Especially since Kishi mentioned the movie on the page too:



In this universe maybe Naruto would have been like B and tamed the Kyuubi in his youth with his mom and dad being there to help him


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 23, 2012)

The lack of Tenten, Neji and Lee makes me sad. 

However, let's hope this is just a promo teaser poster, and that Team Gai would still have substantial roles.

It'll be cool if three of them end up having defected to the dark side in this AU world.


----------



## Combine (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> The lack of Tenten, Neji and Lee makes me sad.


They have their own anime AU in Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 23, 2012)

so, that art on the new romo pic is drawn by kishi right?

hinata canologically has huge tits then...awesome.

although i guess this was kinda confirmed in the one pain arc scene and the hot spring cover.


----------



## Combine (Mar 23, 2012)

Funny, this will probably be the first year where I actually hope the studio puts more effort into the movie than the show (and thankfully, they seem to be planning it better with the rumored filler coming up again), and I'm actually excited about it.

By the way, do we know any details about the actual production, aka. who's in charge of directing, animation, etc.? I can't imagine they'll give a lackluster performance given how this is being hyped as special for the 10th anniversary and written by Kishi.


----------



## Mizzkie (Mar 23, 2012)

*Dat Hinata* 
(never would've dreamed I'd EVER say this)

First time I've ever felt the slightest bit interested in the movie.
BUT
Minato and Kushina.... Damn...huge...turn-off...


----------



## rebeci (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> The lack of Tenten, Neji and Lee makes me sad.
> 
> However, let's hope this is just a promo teaser poster, and that Team Gai would still have substantial roles.
> 
> It'll be cool if three of them end up having defected to the dark side in this AU world.



Yeah, that would be cool. Please, let them have a good part too


----------



## ryz (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> The lack of Tenten, Neji and Lee makes me sad.
> 
> However, let's hope this is just a promo teaser poster, and that Team Gai would still have substantial roles.
> 
> It'll be cool if three of them end up having defected to the dark side in this AU world.



I believe in this AU world, they would not even have become ninja.

Let's see... Hinata looks super confident, I think Neji would be the meek branch clan member this time round... he may have become genin, *maybe* have made to chunin, and just dragging his sorry butt along, fearing a curse seal attack at any moment. I wonder if the Hyuuga incident happens in this AU, maybe Hizashi could be alive in this one. Basically, no dead Hizashi means no motivation for Neji to excel.

Lee... Gai is not his mentor in this one, so he drops out as he cannot do ninjutsu...he may have not even made it to genin!

Tenten... maybe she is running a kunai shop somewhere? Part of some other team?
****
Alternate theory... Kurenai/Asuma/Whoever is now their sensei this time round... who, unlike Gai, did *not* hold back his team a session, and hence entered the chunin exam  earlier. Therefore, they have no contact with Naruto's class, and hence no part in the story


----------



## zlatko (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you notice how the first naruto movies are called Naruto Shippuden the movie: ( insert title ) but the 5-th and 6-th are called Naruto the movie: could this new movie be something like sequal to blood prison ?


----------



## Kek (Mar 23, 2012)

ryz said:


> I believe in this AU world, they would not even have become ninja.
> 
> Let's see... Hinata looks super confident, I think Neji would be the meek branch clan member this time round... he may have become genin, *maybe* have made to chunin, and just dragging his sorry butt along, fearing a curse seal attack at any moment. I wonder if the Hyuuga incident happens in this AU, maybe Hizashi could be alive in this one. Basically, no dead Hizashi means no motivation for Neji to excel.
> 
> ...



And maybe the Kyuubi is actually a person and a girl who gets with naruto who is taught by Hashirama because AUAUAU. 

My God, the amount of wishful thinking in this thread is rising at an alarming rate. All based on a poster with Naruto's parents. Staggering.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 23, 2012)

Kek said:


> And maybe the Kyuubi is actually a person and a girl who gets with naruto who is taught by Hashirama because AUAUAU.
> 
> My God, the amount of wishful thinking in this thread is rising at an alarming rate. All based on a poster with Naruto's parents. Staggering.



There's nothing wrong with speculating what this movie will be about. If you don't like us talking about it then don't post in here.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 23, 2012)

Kek said:


> And maybe the Kyuubi is actually a person and a girl who gets with naruto who is taught by Hashirama because AUAUAU.
> 
> My God, the amount of wishful thinking in this thread is rising at an alarming rate. All based on a poster with Naruto's parents. Staggering.



The last time there was a poster of naruto with minato and what do you now narut owas with minato then there was a poster with naruto in prison and bam narutoends up in prison you see the patern ?


----------



## Kek (Mar 23, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> There's nothing wrong with speculating what this movie will be about. If you don't like us talking about it then don't post in here.



Its one thing to speculate. Its another thing to pitch your fanfic as the plot of a Naruto movie.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 23, 2012)

Kek said:


> Its one thing to speculate. Its another thing to pitch your fanfic as the plot of a Naruto movie.



Nobody said anything being a definite plot for this movie. People were just discussing that it could possibly be an alternate time line seeing as how a lot of the characters look different and Minato and Kushina are alive. 

Like I said if you don't like people speculating about the storyline then don't post in here.


----------



## Sirius B (Mar 23, 2012)

So if Kishi is writing the plot of this movie does it stand to reason that whatever happens is canon within the manga  such as this poster he drew?


----------



## Combine (Mar 23, 2012)

Kek said:


> Its one thing to speculate. Its another thing to pitch your fanfic as the plot of a Naruto movie.


if we were "pitching fanfic as the plot" then we'd be talking about how Konan is going to show up with a sultry and seductive personality wearing that "obscene" outfit that Kishi originally drew under her Akatsuki uniform.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 23, 2012)

Kek said:


> Its one thing to speculate. Its another thing to pitch your fanfic as the plot of a Naruto movie.





Combine said:


> if we were "pitching fanfic as the plot" then we'd be talking about how Konan is going to show up with a sultry and seductive personality wearing that "obscene" outfit that Kishi originally drew under her Akatsuki uniform.



Or how Naruto Hinata and Sakura will have a thresome


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 23, 2012)

Hinata is rocking that cleavage.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 23, 2012)

^

Hopefully Hinata will finally do something awesome with her unzipped with Twin Lion fists.

Does anyone know when the trailer going to be shown?


----------



## Susano'o (Mar 24, 2012)

I wonder how Tobi's gonna have a role in this... Seeing as how this takes place before the current anime arc. (Old Mask) :\


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it's kinda inappropriate how Hinata has her sweater unzipped and open.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone notice skinny Chouji?


----------



## Sera (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't wait. pek

Kushina!


----------



## Ibb (Mar 24, 2012)

I go away and Kishimoto creates a poster where Hinata has her boobs hanging out.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 24, 2012)

Ibb said:


> I go away and Kishimoto creates a poster where Hinata has her boobs hanging out.



You should go away more often.


----------



## G (Mar 24, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone notice skinny Chouji?



yea, looks boss         .


----------



## Arthur Senju (Mar 24, 2012)

OMG!!! So excited for this movie! I bet this is way better than Blood Prison. XD


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 24, 2012)

that poster look epic ,hope for a trailer soon.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 24, 2012)

G said:


> yea, looks boss         .



Man, I haven't seen you in a while.



Arthur Senju said:


> OMG!!! So excited for this movie! I bet this is way better than Blood Prison. XD



Have you actually seen Blood Prison? (not that I've seen it)


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> Hopefully Hinata will finally do something awesome with her unzipped with Twin Lion fists.
> 
> Does anyone know when the trailer going to be shown?


As tempting as it is I'm not even gonna get my hopes up.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I think it's kinda inappropriate how Hinata has her sweater unzipped and open.



How is that inappropriate?


----------



## Arthur Senju (Mar 24, 2012)

> Have you actually seen Blood Prison? (not that I've seen it)



Not really, but judging by the stuffs I found out about the movie already, Road to Ninja is gonna be the best.


----------



## taydev (Mar 24, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I think it's kinda inappropriate how Hinata has her sweater unzipped and open.



lolwut?!


----------



## Ibb (Mar 24, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> You should go away more often.



If I leave Konoha TV for a year do you think Kishi will go "oh screw the plot; let's just put the girls in bikinis and have them mud wrestle."


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 24, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I think it's kinda inappropriate how Hinata has her sweater unzipped and open.



Hinatatatas are always appropriate. See how they even had Hinata being "healed" in color in the manga originally.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 24, 2012)

Ibb said:


> If I leave Konoha TV for a year do you think Kishi will go "oh screw the plot; let's just put the girls in bikinis and have them mud wrestle."



You know what, I think I'm going to leave too. If two people leave it should be twice the cleavage and semi-naked girls, right?


----------



## Ibb (Mar 24, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> You know what, I think I'm going to leave too. If two people leave it should be twice the cleavage and semi-naked girls, right?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sghncnGkFAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 24, 2012)

Slutnata and Shyno (Hinata and Ino)

In this AU it seems Kiba is ugl- oh wait he always is 

Shikamaru is a dick,normal here. Chouji doesn't look skinny 

Naruto looks a bit cockier than usual. 'Tis good 

Sakura looks....

Minato looks a bit uglier, probably because of aging.

Kushina is still


----------



## Combine (Mar 24, 2012)

Hopefully we'll get more details soon, since it'll be 4 months until release in a few days. Want to know who's in charge of direction and animation (Murata again? Hopefully, because this time the movie will actually deserve it).


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 24, 2012)

Combine said:


> Hopefully we'll get more details soon, since it'll be 4 months until release in a few days. Want to know who's in charge of direction and animation (Murata again? Hopefully, because this time the movie will actually deserve it).



Is Murata a good director?


----------



## insane111 (Mar 25, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Is Murata a good director?



The studio seems to consider him good, but I don't like him. All of the episodes/movies he has done come off as bland/unimaginative to me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 25, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I think it's kinda inappropriate how Hinata has her sweater unzipped and open.



And that unusual smirk. 

She's all


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 26, 2012)

tektek.org

Movie site now updated for this this year's movie. One can see that colour page without text.
It is 9th Naruto movie.
Although it doesn't give any extra info except those on that colour page in WSJ.


----------



## IceManK (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2012)

IceManK said:


>



ok. shikamaru's hair is different and kibas tattoos are different. i think this may be an au afterall.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 26, 2012)

Unzipped Hinata is so  it hurts.

*OCD Moment:* They skipped a hand seal. There's no Tiger seal. Which is stupid cause it's like the most used seal of them all


----------



## insane111 (Mar 26, 2012)

> Masashi Kishimoto: Planning, Story, Character Design



So to be clear he isn't writing any of the script. Just giving them an overall idea of what he wants for the story (+ char designs). Some people seemed to be under the impression that he was writing the script from that earlier post.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 26, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> Unzipped Hinata is so  it hurts.
> 
> *OCD Moment:* They skipped a hand seal. There's no Tiger seal. Which is stupid cause it's like the most used seal of them all



UMM I see 12 persons doing 12 handseals, and there is only 12 handseals


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 26, 2012)

Please let there be Hinata cleavage bouncing in this movie...


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 26, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> UMM I see 12 persons doing 12 handseals, and there is only 12 handseals



You seem to forget that some jutsu, like Shadow Clone, use specific hand seals that are not apart of the original 12. So there are only 11 of the standard 12.

*EDIT:*




See?



Mider T said:


> So.....what?


So, nothing really. I just found it mildly annoying and decided to point it out.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2012)

So.....what?


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I think it's kinda inappropriate how Hinata has her sweater unzipped and open.



Yeah, what a whore


----------



## Olivia (Mar 26, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> You seem to forget that some jutsu, like Shadow Clone, use specific hand seals that are not apart of the original 12. So there are only 11 of the standard 12.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly that is Naruto's version of the Tiger Hand-Seal. (His most common hand-seal)


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 26, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> If I remember correctly that is Naruto's version of the Tiger Hand-Seal. (His most common hand-seal)



I don't think so. To my knowledge it is a unique seal used only for Shadow Clone and one other technique I can't mention here. At least I have never read anything saying other wise, and I'm current with the manga and have read a quite a bit of the data books.

It's really not that important, it just seemed kinda lazy/sloppy to me.


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2012)

As much as I could regret saying this, I'm excited for this. I'm liking the design changes on some of these characters, Ino in particular.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 27, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> UMM I see 12 persons doing 12 handseals, and there is only 12 handseals



Naruto is using the Kagebunshin handseal, which is a cross with his both index and middle fingers. So no Tiger handseal.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 27, 2012)

~ now I am more convinced that this is AU..


----------



## ryz (Mar 27, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> *OCD Moment:* They skipped a hand seal. There's no Tiger seal. Which is stupid cause it's like the most used seal of them all


Well it's obvious isn't it?

Tobi is doing the the Tiger seal!

Tiger seal= Start of a Fire jutsu = Favorite Jutsu of Uchiha = Tobi is Uchiha Madara 


*Spoiler*: __ 



We can't discuss Manga spoilers here, can we?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 27, 2012)

ryz said:


> Well it's obvious isn't it?
> 
> Tobi is doing the the Tiger seal!
> 
> ...


I had thought of that, acctualy. I guess I'll just have to assume that's what he is doing.

No, sadly we can not.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 27, 2012)

Naruto does the Clone Seal so maybe tobi does the tiger


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2012)

Starr said:


> Yeah, what a whore



Slutnata Hater lol


----------



## calimike (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone know what guys say in hand signs in movie poster? 

[1]


----------



## Combine (Mar 28, 2012)

This was posted in the Animation thread, but should be here too:


tkROUT said:


> Accronding to the poster at Tv-tokyo's movie site,
> 
> 
> 原作・企画・ストーリー・キャラクターデザイン:岸本斉史
> ...


Anything special or noteworthy about the listed names?

And if Kishi isn't writing the script, then what is his involvement exactly? And is this the first time he's had any involvement with the Tv/Movie series or not?


----------



## Oturan (Mar 28, 2012)

Starr said:


> Yeah, what a whore



a whore is someone who engages in sexual activites for money
Hinata=/= Whore


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2012)

^How do I sarcasm?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm interested in this expecially because kishimoto is involved with the story, wich i believe is his first time in a Naruto movie. And i like the fact that it has Tobi, so maybe it's set during the preparations for the war?


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 28, 2012)

Oturan said:


> a whore is someone is engages in sexual activites for money
> Hinata=/= Whore




A slut would be a better term lol.


----------



## Combine (Mar 28, 2012)

It's looking more likely to be an AU. The top three characters/VA's listed on the poster are Naruto, Sakura and Minato (not Sasuke). If Minato is being given top billing, I'd imagine he's got a huge role and I don't see how you can shoehorn that into the main storyline unless it's all flashbacks with him. Since Kishi wrote the story, I'd imagine he'd know best too.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 29, 2012)

Combine said:


> And if Kishi isn't writing the script, then what is his involvement exactly? And is this the first time he's had any involvement with the Tv/Movie series or not?



He is just giving them details on what he wants the plot to be about, beyond that it's up to the anime team to fill in the blanks and write the script.  He's also providing the art designs/personalities for any new characters that are to appear in the movie. And yes it's the first time he has provided a plot for the movies.


----------



## Kek (Mar 29, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> A slut would be a better term lol.



Yea, Naruto really shouldn't have his shirt open like that. Just lost a lot of respect for him. :/


----------



## Combine (Mar 29, 2012)

insane111 said:


> He is just giving them details on what he wants the plot to be about, beyond that it's up to the anime team to fill in the blanks and write the script.  He's also providing the art designs/personalities for any new characters that are to appear in the movie. And yes it's the first time he has provided a plot for the movies.


Well it's great to hear that his involvement is pretty strong, even if he isn't going to write the entire script. Though, that might be a good thing, because it's a completely different thing to write for a manga than it is to write for a TV/Movie production.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 29, 2012)

maybe will get info or trailer with the four weeks special episodes they are in honer of the tenth aniversary


----------



## Toto y Moi (Mar 29, 2012)

Oturan said:


> a whore is someone who engages in sexual activites for money


or cocaine


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 29, 2012)

We're all retards 

We were asking if Naruto is a jinchuuriki in this movie, when theres a fucking seal on his stomach 

 I am disappointed in myself


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 29, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> We're all retards
> 
> We were asking if Naruto is a jinchuuriki in this movie, when theres a fucking seal on his stomach
> 
> I am disappointed in myself



Yea, if Naruto didn't have a seal then Kushina would have still been the 9 tail fox host,  so it could mean one thing, alternate universe. AU jinchuuriki Kushina and jinchuuriki naruto, interesting.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe it will go paralele like remembering when kushina was stil jin


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 29, 2012)

RM Naruto and Kyuubi Kushina teaming up?

Me-fucking-gusta!


----------



## Kek (Mar 29, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> Yea, if Naruto didn't have a seal then Kushina would have still been the 9 tail fox host,  so it could mean one thing, alternate universe. AU jinchuuriki Kushina and jinchuuriki naruto, interesting.



 But, there is a seal on Naruto. Meaning the fox is in him. Not Kushina. Did you forget about the first part of your sentence while you were writing the second?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 29, 2012)

If this is AU, then Tsunade might have stayed in the village, and she was able to heal Kushina, and that's why she's alive now.

/myguess


----------



## insane111 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm guessing Kushina dies early in the movie, or just plays a minor role. She wasn't even listed alongside Naruto/Minato/Sakura in the credits that were released. That's assuming they only listed those 3 because they're playing the most major roles in the movie.


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 30, 2012)

Kek said:


> But, there is a seal on Naruto. Meaning the fox is in him. Not Kushina. Did you forget about the first part of your sentence while you were writing the second?





I am referring to the original Naruto going to other dimension and Kushina still being the fox host.

insane111 
look's like she will play the house wife again, just like she did with With 2 towers. such a shame, she is an awesome fighter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 30, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I'm guessing Kushina dies early in the movie, or just plays a minor role. She wasn't even listed alongside Naruto/Minato/Sakura in the credits that were released. That's assuming they only listed those 3 because they're playing the most major roles in the movie.



Not so fast. the Trailer hasn't come out and we don't know what the plot is. Don't think the VA cast is finished.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 30, 2012)

i dont think they will show kushina fighting becouse we havent seen her style in the manga, so maybe will see minato action


----------



## Addy (Mar 30, 2012)

last time we saw little of minato so i doubt we will see more of kushina.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 1, 2012)

No Sasuke in that movie..no Sasuke..
Why there is no Sasuke??!..I hate you Kishi..
What happend to Ino?!..looks more badass..


----------



## Combine (Apr 2, 2012)

Less than 4 months away and still no trailer? I could have sworn the first Blood Prison teaser trailer was unveiled much earlier than this.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 2, 2012)

Combine said:


> Less than 4 months away and still no trailer? I could have sworn the first Blood Prison teaser trailer was unveiled much earlier than this.



maybe it will be reveald this week, after the naruto special episode about the 10 years aniversary.


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> No Sasuke in that movie..no Sasuke..
> Why there is no Sasuke??!..I hate you Kishi..
> *What happend to Ino?!..looks more badass..*


she saw sasuke in the movie


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 2, 2012)

We'll get the first teaser this Thursday!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 2, 2012)

^

Good, I hope so. I can't wait to see what the trailer is about.

I hope to finally see Hinata doing some badass action.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> she saw sasuke in the movie


No she is not ..I should see him first..


Hiruko93 said:


> We'll get the first teaser this Thursday!



Good..hope to see what I'm looking for..


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 2, 2012)

I liked the new movie poster. Hinata  I hope some Team 8 action 

And I wonder what the "mini" movie will be about this time (if there will be one)


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> Good, I hope so. I can't wait to see what the trailer is about.
> 
> I hope to finally see Hinata doing some badass action.



i want to see bad/naughty hinata....... and some bad*ass*


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Apr 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> i want to see bad/naughty hinata....... and some bad*ass*



Addy, when did you get the ability to read my mind?


----------



## Combine (Apr 3, 2012)

Thursday preview? Awesome! I guess that's one way to get people to tune into the fillers in Japan at least. Hopefully it'll be enough to give us some idea on what the movie is about, then we can put to rest some theories.


----------



## fortysix (Apr 3, 2012)

Combine said:


> Thursday preview? Awesome! I guess that's one way to get people to tune into the fillers in Japan at least. Hopefully it'll be enough to give us some idea on what the movie is about, then we can put to rest some theories.



I doubt it will show anything relevant to the story, it's just a teaser, like with the 3rd shippuuden movie teaser, it showed the rookies fighting a bijuu like monster that wasn't in the movie


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 3, 2012)

I just came across that movie poster and came here to see if there was any more info about the movie, but alas there isn't.

Still *DAT HINATA* AND *DAT TOBI* 

I've got my eye on this.


----------



## lacey (Apr 3, 2012)

Preview on Thursday? Awesome. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 4, 2012)

any updates guys?????


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 4, 2012)

Cannot wait for the preview.

Dat Minato.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 5, 2012)

where's the preview?????


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2012)

looks like an AU fanfiction from the cover  which i am honestly eager to see if it's like that. as long as it isn't like dream, time travel, i am ok.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 5, 2012)

From the cover this seems like it could end up as an adaptation of the confining the Jinchuriki arc.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 5, 2012)

First teaser is here:
[/URL]


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 5, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> First teaser is here:



Just saw it. Not too much was revealed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow the teaser looks awesome!

It looks like an AU afterall.

Madara vs Naruto look cool.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 5, 2012)

OMG, that teaser looks epic!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2012)

the teaser looks interesting wonder if kushina and minato are alive and they are trying to protect kushina from tobi.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2012)

If Tobi completes his 'Tsuki no me Keikaku' in this movie and we see the power of the ten-tails, I doubt (since Kishimoto has some influence over this movie) that the Jubi will appear (with Tobi or any current villain) in the manga. 

But I also noticed Hidan, Kakuzu, and Itachi.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)

You seen the character designs on the trailer. Naruto seems have a new outfit and cool looking mask.  I think the movie starts where Naruto's parents are alive and Tobi killed them and will avenge their deaths. 

The new character is a man, btw and it looks like a rival.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 5, 2012)

where's the trailer I cant see it in the links..


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 5, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> where's the trailer I cant see it in the links..



Yeah me neither


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 5, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> where's the trailer I cant see it in the links..





Click on the right top corner where you see image of Kushina.

This movie would be epic, if it would show in kinda "alternative" way of what would happen, if Tobi would complete his Infinite Tsukiyomi and Naruto and co. would have to stop it.


----------



## Thgilnoom (Apr 5, 2012)

Press the picture with Kushina in it and the trailer will appear.

You can see the same one here if that doesn't work. It starts to play automatically.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks guys!! 

but it still wont play!!!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 5, 2012)

Where the hell is Team Gai?????!!!!!


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 5, 2012)

New set of clothes for Naruto? 
Im in


----------



## The Big G (Apr 5, 2012)

I think we all need to come to an agreement that Hinata in this movie shall be called Slutnata


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, if we assume that this trailer is at all accurate, we can definitely come to a few conclusions. First, looks like Tobi will indeed be the main antagonist and is still trying to complete his Moons Eye Plan (thought I could see him wielding the war fan he's got now, but still with his old uniform). Akatsuki will be featured in some way (we could see Itachi, Sasori, Hidan and Kakuzu) and it does look like Minato and Kushina are still alive (shot of Kushina patting Naruto's head).

Of course, all that depends on if this teaser is accurate or not. Still, it's got me psyched!


LadyTenTen said:


> Where the hell is Team Gai?????!!!!!


They fell into the Springtime of Youth


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 5, 2012)

firedragonde said:


> New set of clothes for Naruto?
> Im in



Really?!..
Did I mention my hate for you Kishi?!..


----------



## Arthur Senju (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's an alternative link to those who can't view it. It's a common problem when viewing teasers in TV Tokyo.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 5, 2012)

hey at the end there is the date 4/14, for what it refers guys?


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> hey at the end there is the date 4/14, for what it refers guys?



The Legend of Korra release date! 

Sorry but I have no idea.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 5, 2012)

wtf naruto is in rikudou sennin's costume!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> wtf naruto is in rikudou sennin's costume!!!



That looks like it and at least there is not filler girl. Its now having a movie male character, I believe to be Sasuke-replacement for a rival. If this movie is an AU where his parents are alive but killed by Tobi as Naruto grew up.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 5, 2012)

The only trailer you can ever trust is the minute and a half one that comes when the movie is almost in theaters. Anything before then is usually never in the actual movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2012)

Roaad to Neeenzhaaa narutoe the moveee  I'm sorry hearing it in engrish was... hilarious lol

Anyway, AKATSUKI IS IN IT. MUST WATCH.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)

Is that a new character sketch of a male character? Or is that Sakura?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no363tHtjA8&lc=3vv6fU6m8gszYFxtW1nOK840zUj4nrI-ojfcxf84qj0&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]

Does this mean Team 8 and 10 will get cooler outfits?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesomeness. I hope that gets translated soon. Looks like Madara is commencing his Eye of the Moon plan in the movie. Looks like this is in an alternate universe.


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought someone said that one shouldn't take the teaser shots with too much authenticity in terms of what the final product will be (example I recall was the last movie's teaser showed a clip with the rookies fighting a Bijuu monster which was never in the film). Although this teaser really didn't show much of anything at all, only prominent thing was Tobi and Naruto fighting him, which would seem a likely thing anyway.

I'm just happy that the movie will have REAL antagonists this time. Tobi especially is awesome.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)

^
But remember the trailer of movie 4?

I like to see more info about it, its likely an AU and I hope to see more action with Team 8 and 10, they need to show more awesomness. That includes Hinata, and hopefully they get new clothes.


----------



## lacey (Apr 5, 2012)

The lagging in the video killed my enjoyment of it. Either way, while it's only the first trailer, I'm definitely going to be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2012)

trailer is too limited to say anything  :/


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 5, 2012)

They really need to stop making these shit movies and focus more on the war.


----------



## Kek (Apr 5, 2012)

So Naruto fights Tobi? 

Big whoop.


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> But remember the trailer of movie 4?


Was that the stupid time-travel movie with Naruto meeting his dad? I don't remember the first teaser for that. What did it show?


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2012)

so where is the rest of the trailer?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2012)

well that was a whole lotta nothing. japan sure does have an odd way of promoting this shit. minato vs pain should be awesome though.


----------



## fortysix (Apr 5, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> well that was a whole lotta nothing. japan sure does have an odd way of promoting this shit. minato vs pain should be awesome though.



This is just a teaser, a trailer will come in a few months, this isn't just in Japan, it's everywhere


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

Vino said:


> They really need to stop making these shit movies and focus more on the war.


Normally I'd agree. But in this case Kishimoto wrote the story for this one. First time he's ever involved himself with a production outside of the manga to this degree. So it should be far above the other movies.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 5, 2012)

> Was that the stupid time-travel movie with Naruto meeting his dad? I don't remember the first teaser for that. What did it show?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmpqtiyCQek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2012)

fortysix said:


> This is just a teaser, a trailer will come in a few months, this isn't just in Japan, it's everywhere



3 months till the movie and thats it? should have released it earlier imo


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmpqtiyCQek[/YOUTUBE]


Hmm, well I never actually saw that movie. So what about the teaser wasn't in the movie? I thought I read the summary where they actually did team up together, though of course Minato had no idea who he was.


Again, the teaser for the current movie didn't show much at all. Was mainly Naruto vs. Tobi and the Moons Eye Plan coming to fruition, which would seem a likely outcome, but of course might not necessarily happen.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> well that was a whole lotta nothing. japan sure does have an odd way of promoting this shit. minato vs pain should be awesome though.



Kinda like the first teaser for every single other Naruto movie. Who woulda thought


----------



## Kuthebayo (Apr 5, 2012)

Combine said:


> Normally I'd agree. But in this case Kishimoto wrote the story for this one. First time he's ever involved himself with a production outside of the manga to this degree. So it should be far above the other movies.



Kishimoto also wrote the story for the third shippuden movie. Which is the best Naruto movie to date! So since he's involved in this new one...I'm hoping it'll be just as good or better! Besides I think the story looks like it'll be an interesting take on things!


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2012)

Kuthebayo said:


> Kishimoto also wrote the story for the third shippuden movie.



That was just a rumor, which turned out to not be true.


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> That was just a rumor, which turned out to not be true.


I thought the rumor was that he wrote the Blood Prison film? Man I'm getting confused


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2012)

Combine said:


> I thought the rumor was that he wrote the Blood Prison film? Man I'm getting confused



There was that one too, neither of them were true. He wasn't listed in the credits for anything in those movies. This time Kishi actually is listed in the credits they've released so far for Road to Ninja.


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, good to know it's for real this time. 

I remember hearing a lot of people always wondering why we can't have Akatsuki filler (in the show or movies). Now it looks like it's finally going to happen in a movie of all things. That's enough reason to be hyped (and hope it's not a misdirection of the teaser). Especially with Tobi plastered on all the official posters.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> That includes Hinata, and hopefully they get new clothes.



Slutnata does not need new clothes...in fact she needs less clothes!


----------



## Kuthebayo (Apr 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> There was that one too, neither of them were true. He wasn't listed in the credits for anything in those movies. This time Kishi actually is listed in the credits they've released so far for Road to Ninja.



Wow all this time I thought that Kishi has co-written movie 3 with Junki Takegami! lol well then I stand corrected! and on that note it's nice to see that at least one of the movies turned out decent with ot without Kishi's imput! :3


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll laugh if Tobi loses/dies at the end but we still don't see his face. I mean, obviously they probably won't do that to avoid spoilers (since manga readers don't even know how he looks like) but even so, it'd be funny to see that, as people would rage if it occurred like that in the manga. (Dying without seeing his face, see if he is truly someone else or if his claims are correct, etc)


----------



## mayumi (Apr 5, 2012)

so i am going to guess minato and kushina die much later on in the movie and naruto wants rebenge. also that mask and cloak. he trying to be pain or rikudou? he looks buff as well


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 5, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I'll laugh if Tobi loses/dies at the end but we still don't see his face. I mean, obviously they probably won't do that to avoid spoilers (since manga readers don't even know how he looks like) but even so, it'd be funny to see that, as people would rage if it occurred like that in the manga. (Dying without seeing his face, see if he is truly someone else or if his claims are correct, etc)



If that happened these forums would blow up


----------



## Oturan (Apr 5, 2012)

TEASER TRAILER!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)

mayumi said:


> so i am going to guess minato and kushina die much later on in the movie and naruto wants rebenge. also that mask and cloak. he trying to be pain or rikudou? he looks buff as well



My thoughts exactly. That maybe where Naruto gains Kyuubi's power and dons a cloak and a mask for vengeance like Batman.

Can someone translate what Madara and Naruto said in that trailer?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 5, 2012)

Oturan said:


> TEASER TRAILER!!


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think I'll just put these here 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDGwPeJuIdM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBjCkOMnqIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Combine (Apr 5, 2012)

Tobi's voice-actor is getting so many good lines in lately.

And Nolan North is gonna get even more dubbing voice-work his way.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2012)

im assuming that the teaser is full off shit since naruto has the same outfit on.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2012)

Unfortunately it's not Nolan North. The Naruto/Sasuke Opening english credits in Generations was wrong. (Hell they had Jiraiya and Tsunade's voices as Lee's and Neji's in Japanese and English. Same thing with Haku, and Mei.)

I think it's someone by the name Neil Kaplan or something. But yeah, I liked Nolan's work in Storm 2 very much (his in battle sequences any way), the "I'll show you the truth" line sounds very intense and stuff.

Not saying Neil doesn't do a good job in Generations, just that Nolan is so much better. (Probably because he only voices in game, so I suppose they used Tobi's real english voice from the anime for Generations)

Anyways, even though it hasn't released in Japan yet, I also agree in saying that I can't wait to see this movie dubbed.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 5, 2012)

I normally don't give a flying fuck about the Naruto movies, but the premise of this one sounds interesting. I'll keep my eye on this one.


----------



## Ciardha (Apr 6, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its now having a movie male character, I believe to be Sasuke-replacement for a rival.



Don't think so. I paused it during that sketch and the guy looks to have the Haruno family symbol on his clothes, and the top is very similar to Sakura's- mandarin collar and zipper that straight down part way, then diagonal over to the side. My guess is it's Sakura's father. Sakura is one of the few of the "Konoha 11" that her parents have been mentioned but neither have been seen. Kishimoto might finally be giving us a picture of Sakura's father. Be funny if she got the pink hair from him...



Matrix XZ said:


> If this movie is an AU where his parents are alive but killed by Tobi as Naruto grew up.



I don't think that's gong to be the plot. We do know from the teaser it comes from Tobi Madara somehow unleashing his "Eye of the Moon" plan, so it's a mass genjutsu, not an AU. I'm not seeing any real possibility of  Naruto being a Sasuke clone- obsessed with vengeance to the point of psychosis and/or a Batman copy. Kishimoto already had Naruto face the vengeance path and wisely turned away from it. Kishimoto has stated again and again in the manga that vengeance is a path to nothing but an empty death. I don't think his parents deaths will happen in this genjutsu. Easiest way for Tobi Madara to keep Naruto under control would be to fool him into believing he has living parents- a warm, loving family life.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you very much ShippuudenBleach101!!


----------



## calimike (Apr 6, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> wtf... madara completes the moons eye plan??



spoiler is exposed prior to future chapters? wtf?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 6, 2012)

Ciardha:

Tobi succeed with Eye of the Moon, thats spoiling, like I said it could be an AU.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Apr 6, 2012)

> Thank you very much ShippuudenBleach101!!


No problem


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 6, 2012)

I think you guys are overdoing it just a tiny tiny bit

We don't even have any info about the plot and you are calling out that there are spoilers, it hasn't happened on the manga, etc.

That teaser is not %100 accurate due to the past teasers which weren't too accurate either, so just chill out for a little while


----------



## zlatko (Apr 6, 2012)

i just watched the trailer and they didnt give anything they told us that kishi is the bos ( we alredy now ) and give us a flash back of the previus anime episode with kushina and the kyubi


----------



## Combine (Apr 6, 2012)

IIRC, the full substantial trailer for the movies usually is released in early June. So we will probably have to wait until then before we get any actual information about what the movie will really be like.

But yeah, here's an example of the disparity between teaser and trailer for the last Naruto movie:

*Blood Prison first teaser:* [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWo2vGqWM0[/YOUTUBE]
*Blood Prison full trailer:* [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaM9KKrgJd8[/YOUTUBE]

It's like two completely different movies. The only thing about Road to Ninja's teaser that is probably as close to 100% accurate is Tobi being the main villain, only because it matches Kishi's poster.


----------



## MinatoRider (Apr 6, 2012)

After watching the trailer I was thinking ,F--K Blood prison I want to see this movie, it to bad we have to wait till 2013. 

Damn you Toho why do we have to wait next year for DVD release


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 9, 2012)

Update movie, 

Confirmed All Akatsuki including Pain and Konan and all of Konoha Shinobi are going to be in the new movie.

So its likely to be AU and I feel this will be a 2 and half hour movie.

Oh and Sasuke there too.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Update movie,
> 
> Confirmed All Akatsuki including Pain and Konan and all of Konoha Shinobi are going to be in the new movie.
> 
> ...



Link or it is not true.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 9, 2012)

It was on WSJ translated by Takl


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2012)

so many characters, so little time............ just don't make it as stupid as tekken blood vengeance


----------



## Combine (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm, isn't it a bit early in the week for Weekly Shounen Jump stuff? I mean, we usually have to wait until Wednesday morning (here in USA) before we get the scans. But if the poster is trustworthy, I suppose it's good enough.

Though it would mean that this movie is really an AU where Tobi either didn't try to take the 9-tails, or events played out in a way that Minato and Kushina somehow survived yet Naruto still wound up with the Fox inside him. And Tobi instead played things smart and saved up Akatsuki instead of wasting the members. 

It'll be interesting to see if the Akatsuki have different personalities as well in an AU (will Itachi wind up being truly evil for example?) as it seems the Rookie 9 will have.

It sounds like the movie is shaping up to be a Smash Bros. type of fanservice though, which is a nice thing


----------



## insane111 (Apr 9, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Link or it is not true.



You didn't watch the teaser thing? H&K, Sasori, and maybe some others were in it. Not like it's breaking news . Sasuke being in the movie is a surprise though.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 9, 2012)

insane111 said:


> You didn't watch the trailer? H&K, Sasori, and maybe some others were in it.



I knew about the Akatsuki, what it was hard to believe is *all the konoha ninja* part.
Team Gai haven't shown up at the web or the main pic, while Gai has. That's weird and the reason I think TenTen, Lee and Neji might not appear in this film.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It was on WSJ translated by Takl


Damn I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Combine (Apr 9, 2012)

insane111 said:


> You didn't watch the teaser thing? H&K, Sasori, and maybe some others were in it. Not like it's breaking news . Sasuke being in the movie is a surprise though.


I'd honestly have been shocked if Sasuke was not in the movie at all. He's too much of a character to just leave out, especially by Kishi. Will be interesting to see how an AU treats him though, which will depend on if the Uchiha massacre still happened or not (though Itachi is still Akatsuki in this AU as well)


LuffyStraw said:


> Damn I can't fucking wait.


And wait we shall, because it takes nearly a whole goddamn year for a DVD/home release of the movies 

Hence why Blood Prison still hasn't come out yet (but will in a week or two)


----------



## zlatko (Apr 9, 2012)

Judging from the poster i considered they will be there


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 9, 2012)

Combine said:


> Hmm, isn't it a bit early in the week for Weekly Shounen Jump stuff? I mean, we usually have to wait until Wednesday morning (here in USA) before we get the scans. But if the poster is trustworthy, I suppose it's good enough.
> 
> Though it would mean that this movie is really an AU where Tobi either didn't try to take the 9-tails, or events played out in a way that Minato and Kushina somehow survived yet Naruto still wound up with the Fox inside him. And Tobi instead played things smart and saved up Akatsuki instead of wasting the members.
> 
> ...


seems like the timeline wouldnt break off untill tobi vs minato so i doubt any of the akatsuki will have different backstorys (except for itachi). and they didnt start losing members untill they went after naruto so yeah, they probably wont change to much.
definitely interested in knowing whether minato could have stopped the uchiha massacre.


LadyTenTen said:


> I knew about the Akatsuki, what it was hard to believe is *all the konoha ninja* part.
> Team Gai haven't shown up at the web or the main pic, while Gai has. That's weird and the reason I think TenTen, Lee and Neji might not appear in this film.


yo, the post doesnt say that all of the konoha ninja will be involved. it just says 'konoha shinobis'.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It was on WSJ translated by Takl





AMG it just gets better!

Though I better not expect too much out of it in case..


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2012)

im just gonna wait until the actual movie or news about the story of the movie comes 









the disappointment. i can smell it


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 9, 2012)

*Do you guys know what sucks?*

Unless we get lucky and someone manages to film this movie illegally or something, we can't see it 

we have to wait 1 year! please! we have to act fast! there has to be a way to see this movie when it comes out!   



**dies**


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2012)

^Fly to Japan 



Addy said:


> im just gonna wait until the actual movie or news about the story of the movie comes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOT YET!!! There's no sign of the filler girl yet!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 9, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> ^Fly to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> NOT YET!!! There's no sign of the filler girl yet!



The movie is written by Kishi, why would he add a new filler girl? I mean the movie 3 of Shippuden didn't have a filler girl.


----------



## Combine (Apr 9, 2012)

Why would Kishi put a filler girl into the movie when he already has Sakura and Hinata to work with? And if they have alternate personalities, they could very well be "newish" characters in a sense.

Anyway, I agree with the sentiment that it's best to temper excitement until the first full trailer is revealed in June.

Also, how has Takanashi Yasuharu's track record on the movie soundtracks been? From another thread it sounded like he did a real good job with Shippuuden Movie 3 (with this used as an example: : P), but that he underwhelmed with Movie 4 (though then again, apparently that entire movie was a bomb in all aspects).


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2012)

And the year long wait begins.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't get all the excitement..the movie is bound to fail anyway. The only good Shippuden movie was the third one and it didn't have any filler girl in it.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 9, 2012)

Combine said:


> Why would Kishi put a filler girl into the movie when he already has Sakura and Hinata to work with? And if they have alternate personalities, they could very well be "newish" characters in a sense.
> 
> Anyway, I agree with the sentiment that it's best to temper excitement until the first full trailer is revealed in June.
> 
> Also, how has Takanashi Yasuharu's track record on the movie soundtracks been? From another thread it sounded like he did a real good job with Shippuuden Movie 3 (with this used as an example: : P), but that he underwhelmed with Movie 4 (though then again, apparently that entire movie was a bomb in all aspects).


Yasuharu Takanashi is my opinion is fucking god of composers, I know he's going to go hard with the soundtracks with the Sixth Shippuden movie, and the soundtracks he made for the 5th Shippuden movie is incredible, like this one:
: P



   The fourth movie was terrible anyways, I don't think he even bothered to go hard with the soundtrack for the movie lol.


He's outstanding for the soundtracks he makes for Naruto Shippuden and Fairy Tail, though I think Fairy Tail is a little bit of his better work.



    Dying to hear the new tracks he made for the Naruto Shippuden war in the anime.





Combine said:


> I'd honestly have been shocked if Sasuke was not in the movie at all. He's too much of a character to just leave out, especially by Kishi. Will be interesting to see how an AU treats him though, which will depend on if the Uchiha massacre still happened or not (though Itachi is still Akatsuki in this AU as well)
> 
> And wait we shall, because it takes nearly a whole goddamn year for a DVD/home release of the movies
> 
> Hence why Blood Prison still hasn't come out yet (but will in a week or two)


It's coming out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Yasuharu Takanashi is my opinion is fucking god of composers, I know he's going to go hard with the soundtracks with the Sixth Shippuden movie, and the soundtracks he made for the 5th Shippuden movie is incredible, like this one:
> : P
> 
> 
> ...



Yasuharu Takanashi is one of the best composers of the world! I know he's composing an epic soundtrack for the new movie, I hope in 40 tracks in the CD of the movie soundtrack, although there are also some tracks from -yaiba-, a sort of band in which is also included Takanashi and three other composers.


----------



## Combine (Apr 9, 2012)

Hoh, didn't realize the Blood Prison OST had already been unveiled. Yeah, those are pretty good, he seemed to go with a bit of Celtic influence with the themes for this movie. Can't wait to see what he'll come up with for the next one.

And yeah, he's done an excellent job so far with the newest tracks that were recently unveiled in the anime, like Minato/Konan vs. Tobi and most of the songs in the Kyuubi flashback.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> im just gonna wait until the actual movie or news about the story of the movie comes



We already know the bare basics of the story, the trailer made it pretty clear. Tobi is setting his Moon's Eye plan in motion, and it's up to Konoha to stop him and Akatsuki.


----------



## Slayer (Apr 9, 2012)

Can we even watch Blood prison yet?


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 9, 2012)

Combine said:


> Hoh, didn't realize the Blood Prison OST had already been unveiled. Yeah, those are pretty good, he seemed to go with a bit of Celtic influence with the themes for this movie. Can't wait to see what he'll come up with for the next one.
> 
> And yeah, he's done an excellent job so far with the newest tracks that were recently unveiled in the anime, like Minato/Konan vs. Tobi and most of the songs in the Kyuubi flashback.


Don't forget Killer Bee's new soundtrack(I was shocked as hell that Yasuharu can make a rap beat when it first came in episode 243), and the Edo Tensei theme resurrection, I can't wait for more new soundtracks from him in the war.


Yeah Yasuharu mixed Naruto Shippuden & Fairy Tail themes in Blood Prison OST and it sounds fucking good, cuz the celtics influence sounds of Fairy Tail is just fucking beautiful.


   Me too man, Yasuharu is just fucking epic as hell.






Hiruko93 said:


> Yasuharu Takanashi is one of the best composers of the world! I know he's composing an epic soundtrack for the new movie, I hope in 40 tracks in the CD of the movie soundtrack, although there are also some tracks from -yaiba-, a sort of band in which is also included Takanashi and three other composers.


Yeah Yasuharu is my favorite Japanese composer.


----------



## fortysix (Apr 9, 2012)

SlayerOfGoku said:


> Can we even watch Blood prison yet?



Not yet, the DVD will come out by the end of the month


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 9, 2012)

I actually have a japanese friend who is an exchange student

She is probably going back to japan in june/july but I don't think she can film it or buy it anywhere. *Isn't there like an market where you can buy bootleg movies and stuff? *


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The movie is written by Kishi, why would he add a new filler girl? I mean the movie 3 of Shippuden didn't have a filler girl.



it had a filler boy if i recall right


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2012)

Just because it's written by Kishi= no filler girl 

Anyway I was just joking around but you can never know with the anime team. Got disappointed way too much with Naruto movies.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> it had a filler boy if i recall right



That was the villain of the movie.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> definitely interested in knowing whether minato could have stopped the uchiha massacre.



I think Itachi was one of the Akatsuki shown in the teaser, so it probably still happened. 

As for Sasuke I'm guessing his role might be very minor, maybe even less of an appearance than in the Kizuna movie. If he was going to be a major character, he should have been included in the first teaser/scan. They'd never miss an opportunity to advertise the shit out of him.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> That was the villain of the movie.



filler is the key word 

this movie has:
 akatsuki = villains with established backstories. 
konoha= the protagonists. 

no filler is needed at all aside from the story itself.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

why are people saying shippuden movie 3 was so good? the story sucked balls. only good part was that giant frs at the end.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> why are people saying shippuden movie 3 was so good? the story sucked balls. only good part was that giant frs at the end.



They showed a lot of new moves for the rookies. Some of them were really cool, like the Hyuuga brotherhood one and TenTen's final blast.

Also, it remember us that teamwork is important... not only having shining yellow skin.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> They showed a lot of new moves for the rookies. Some of them were really cool, like the Hyuuga brotherhood one and TenTen's final blast.
> 
> Also, it remember us that teamwork is important... not only having shining yellow skin.



cool moves dont make a good movie.

what?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It was on WSJ translated by Takl



Yeah ..I like updates pek..can not wait..
I will get some Sauce..


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2012)

new update.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> new update.



everyone looks the same. what the hell is the plot of this movie gonna be?


----------



## zlatko (Apr 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> everyone looks the same. what the hell is the plot of this movie gonna be?



well becuse naruto says he rather have his father say to him hi evrymorning maybe he will do something to allter the past :?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2012)

zlatko said:


> well becuse naruto says he rather have his father say to him hi evrymorning maybe he will do something to allter the past :?



Or maybe something about Naruto going rogue, I mean you've seen the sketch of Naruto wearing a darth vader-like outfit?

Because Iruka said that there is nothing Naruto can do even though he is a hero.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Or maybe something about Naruto going rogue, *I mean you've seen the sketch of Naruto wearing a darth vader-like outfit?*
> 
> Because Iruka said that there is nothing Naruto can do even though he is a hero.



where ???? is that pic


----------



## Combine (Apr 10, 2012)

for those who didn't click that last link. (anyone else want to have a try at translating?)


zlatko said:


> well becuse naruto says he rather have his father say to him hi evrymorning maybe he will do something to allter the past :?


It depends on what kind of context that line is. takL says it's "from the scenario from the movie" which I'm still trying to figure out what that means. Though the whole conversation sounds like it takes place in the main storyline at some point after the Pain invasion. The "I'd rather have a father say hi to me everyday than look at a stone face" could be being presented as the setup for an AU  which will show Naruto's life if he did have his father to say hi to everyday. 

It's all very confusing now. Need to wait for next trailer.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

zlatko said:


> where ???? is that pic



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no363tHtjA8&lc=3vv6fU6m8gszYFxtW1nOK840zUj4nrI-ojfcxf84qj0&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]
pause it at like 0:04


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> why are people saying shippuden movie 3 was so good? the story sucked balls. only good part was that giant frs at the end.


- A lot of characters and good fights.
- Interesting confrontation of points of view between Naruto and Gaara, and between Naruto and Shikamaru.
- Very good characters design and animation.
- Cool scenes and dialogues between Naruto and Kakashi.
- Great ost themes : 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k2XE4pjU6E[/YOUTUBE]

Isn't it enough for you to make a good Shipp?den movie ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice! Looking forward to a better and detailed trailer 

... and why is only white zetsu shown rofl


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 10, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> - A lot of characters and good fights.
> - Interesting confrontation of points of view between Naruto and Gaara, and between Naruto and Shikamaru.
> - Very good characters design and animation.
> - Cool scenes and dialogues between Naruto and Kakashi.
> - Great ost themes :


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

No. What does the number of characters matter? The jutsu/fights were over the top and ridiculous, the fillains looked like garbage, the story was shit, and tsunade and shikamaru were way out of character. The movies need to worry less about side characters getting big fights and more about telling a good story.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> No. What does the number of characters matter? The jutsu/fights were over the top and ridiculous, the fillains looked like garbage, the story was shit, and tsunade and shikamaru were way out of character. The movies need to worry less about side characters getting big fights and more about telling a good story.



compare the third movie with the second movie i rather watch awsome fights then wwatch naruto and sasuke love seriusly the second movie was like watching twilight


----------



## Combine (Apr 10, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Nice! Looking forward to a better and detailed trailer
> 
> ...and why is only white zetsu shown rofl


I'm actually a bit concerned that this new promo poster looks totally generic and something the studio may have just slapped together which doesn't necessarily have much context in the film (as opposed to the first poster which Kishi himself probably drew). So all those Akatsuki members may not show up in the end if this is the case, since this was probably the poster which started the "all Akatsuki showing up in the film" rumor. Unless there'll be more info in the Jump scans themselves tomorrow.


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> The jutsu/fights were over the top and ridiculous


Excuse me but I don't understand what do you mean by that, I see a contradiction.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2012)

Combine said:


> I'm actually a bit concerned that this new promo poster looks totally generic and something the studio may have just slapped together which doesn't necessarily have much context in the film (as opposed to the first poster which Kishi himself probably drew). So all those Akatsuki members may not show up in the end if this is the case, since this was probably the poster which started the "all Akatsuki showing up in the film" rumor. Unless there'll be more info in the Jump scans themselves tomorrow.


True, and even if they did show up , I'm sure some would have like, brief few seconds screen time and that's it. (Naruto movies and it's hyped up posters, meh lol) But it's okay to me as long as there is akatsuki


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> ... and why is only white zetsu shown rofl



It mentioned the war in the trailer, and Tobi had his war fan. Maybe there's a white Zetsu army in the movie as well. 

Black Zetsu has been pretty irrelevant, so no real reason to show him. I don't think they bothered showing him in the curent anime OP either.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 10, 2012)

What I guess will happen is after Naruto and Iruka's talk Naruto will think about how his life would of been with Minato and Kushina. It will probably end up the same way (with both his parents dead) and in the end Naruto will realize that it would have been best this way.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 10, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> What I guess will happen is after Naruto and Iruka's talk Naruto will think about how his life would of been with Minato and Kushina. It will probably end up the same way (with both his parents dead) and in the end Naruto will realize that it would have been best this way.



why would naruto think its better that his parents are dead?


----------



## Combine (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder if they'll touch upon the fates Gaara or Killer Bee in the movie at all. 

I mean, in order for Tobi's Moons Eye Plan to even come close to fruition, he'd have had to capture both the One-Tails and especially the Eight-Tails to do it. With that in mind, the setup of the movie will already be clearly AU, since Tobi certainly never got his hands anywhere near the Eight-Tails prior to changing his uniform in the cannon storyline.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> - A lot of characters and good fights.
> - Interesting confrontation of points of view between Naruto and Gaara, and between Naruto and Shikamaru.
> - Very good characters design and animation.
> - Cool scenes and dialogues between Naruto and Kakashi.
> ...



depends. some prefer plot over fights.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the plot of the movie is Narutoverse inside the Eternal Tsukuyomi and trying to break out.
That's why Kushina and Minato are alive, they're just a dream.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 11, 2012)

so a canon movie then ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> It mentioned the war in the trailer, and Tobi had his war fan. Maybe there's a white Zetsu army in the movie as well.
> 
> Black Zetsu has been pretty irrelevant, so no real reason to show him. I don't think they bothered showing him in the curent anime OP either.



 I see. Didn't know this took place during the war... 

Irrelevant or not there's no harm to include him  ... I kid. lol


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 11, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Excuse me but I don't understand what do you mean by that, I see a contradiction.



whats the contradiction? i remeber gaara making exploding boulders, shikamaru making a spherical shield of shadows around naruto, and tenten summoning a million explosive tags. would sticking to there canon abilities be such a hard thing to do? then theres the bloodlines hiruko stole that give you super speed and storm summoning.


----------



## Combine (Apr 11, 2012)

Last update from takL:


takL said:


> nn no. according to ohana the next wsj just says "madara(tobi) and akatsuki  make their first screen debut!"


So, maybe more movie info next week? Though it doesn't look like the pages that talked about the movie this week have been scanned yet either.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 11, 2012)

Combine said:


> Last update from takL:
> 
> So, maybe more movie info next week? Though it doesn't look like the pages that talked about the movie this week have been scanned yet either.



So all the Akatsuki are going to be in the big screen movie.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 11, 2012)

Seems like they will, i think they should have used the Akatsuki in the other movies too, in least some of them could have made an appearance


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 11, 2012)

Will this movie make up for all the other filler ones? I think so.


----------



## Combine (Apr 11, 2012)

Didn't someone say that they have been putting previews for the next movie on the DVD release for the previous movie? (which is one reason it takes a year for it to be released) I wonder if we'll see something then when Blood Prison is released.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 11, 2012)

the preview in the dvds is usually the teaser already seen by then.


----------



## Combine (Apr 11, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> the preview in the dvds is usually the teaser already seen by then.


lol, really? what kind of incentive is that? Well, I certainly hope that's not the main reason it takes nearly a year for the movies to get home releases then.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think the plot of the movie is Narutoverse inside the Eternal Tsukuyomi and trying to break out.
> That's why Kushina and Minato are alive, they're just a dream.



That's awesome


----------



## Combine (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm probably reading way too much into this color spread that Kishi recently drew, but I wonder if maybe it might have something to do with the film:

For one, this color spread was used to announce/promote the film, second, it's got nothing to do with anything going on in the manga at the moment, third, Kyuubi is huge here, which shouldn't be the case since in the main storyline half of him got sealed within the Death God by Minato and he shrank.

Yeah, reading way too much into it.


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2012)

The Kyuubi is still pretty huge, even after part of it was sealed. 

And yeah, too much reading.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2012)

That's Kushina transformed into full Kyuubi Mode.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 12, 2012)

Уeah, and i see the three yellow flags on the building. Its Minato's distinctive color.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Apr 12, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> That's Kushina transformed into full Kyuubi Mode.



Thats what happens when Minato was late for Dinner


----------



## WinPiece777 (Apr 12, 2012)

Really excited about this movie!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2012)

Any updates of the movie trailer?


----------



## Combine (Apr 12, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Any updates of the movie trailer?


If going by history (looking at the dates of posted videos of the Blood Prison films from last year) then we won't have any new trailers until the full trailer which will be in mid June. Maybe some hints before then from WSJ, but no media probably.

Only weird oddity was that the first teaser for Blood Prison debuted in December 2010, where as Road to Ninja only was just announced (which was odd in itself because there was a noticeable period where there was no info on the movie at all compared to previous years).


----------



## Zeemis (Apr 12, 2012)

God you kids whine way to much.
Referring to the first page of this thread.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 12, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> So all the Akatsuki are going to be in the big screen movie.



seems we will have a good movie after a long time waiting..


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 14, 2012)

new one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPhE9rudozs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zlatko (Apr 14, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> new one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPhE9rudozs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



awsome the last 15 sek are new the naruto madara acton ;D


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 14, 2012)

Whoa, a movie that butchers canon? maybe it would make it better.


----------



## Kony (Apr 14, 2012)

It's weird, Kakashi at 0:25 looks like a fanmade.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that's trailer #3, not 2. The only new thing is the Sakura shot, otherwise it's just a combination of the first 2 trailers.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 14, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I think that's trailer #3, not 2. The only new thing is the Sakura shot, otherwise it's just a combination of the first 2 trailers.





zlatko said:


> awsome the last 15 sek are new the naruto madara acton ;D



i didnt see madara holding naruto in 1 or 2


----------



## Combine (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, a combo of the two trailers with added shots of Sakura and Tobi. I'm going to guess that this is what's probably going to be released with the Blood Prison DVD.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 14, 2012)

If this movie is going to be on the Fourth Ninja war in it's own alternative universe time then I wonder how long this movie is going to be? Considering that all the Akatsuki's, including Sasuke is in the movie, I wonder how long the movie is going to be dragged out? Maybe 2 hours?




     I think an official trailer should be out next week but looking at it it looks really good, I just hope Kishimoto don't contradict anything out of the ass even though this is a movie, it's still going to be written by him.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Apr 14, 2012)

zlatko said:


> awsome the last 15 sek are new the naruto madara acton ;D



Thank you.

Nothing particularly new... but at the beginning, Tobi clearly says 'Let's commence the Eye of the Moon Plan', and when he's holding Naruto he says 'Finally, I've gotten my hands on your Kyuubi'!

...anyway, what the hell is Kakashi doing?

Transforming into a super Saiyan? XD


----------



## Combine (Apr 14, 2012)

That Kakashi clip looks so out of place and much lower quality than the rest (though to be fair it's only like what, 4 frames of animation maybe?). I wouldn't be surprised if it won't be in the final film.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 14, 2012)

Combine said:


> That Kakashi clip looks so out of place and much lower quality than the rest (though to be fair it's only like what, 4 frames of animation maybe?). I wouldn't be surprised if it won't be in the final film.



I don't think any of that footage at all is from the actual movie, that's usually how it is for the early teasers. 

Like this one
: P


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 14, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> If this movie is going to be on the Fourth Ninja war in it's own alternative universe time then I wonder how long this movie is going to be? Considering that all the Akatsuki's, including Sasuke is in the movie, I wonder how long the movie is going to be dragged out? Maybe 2 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt any of the akatsukis will be there, they won't involve canon with a movie. It's basically false advertising.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 14, 2012)

hey it's me or after Tobi grip Naruto and say he will take Kyuubi, there is something that seem the roar of a certan fox, or ma?ybe i overthinking ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 14, 2012)

Kakashi showing off that he's hot 

 I want more! Thank you for posting 

I suddenly had this thought, that perhaps this movie was about everything under moon eye's plan o.o, so basically the whole movie was a genjutsu. lol


----------



## zlatko (Apr 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Nothing particularly new... but at the beginning, Tobi clearly says 'Let's commence the Eye of the Moon Plan', and when he's holding Naruto he says 'Finally, I've gotten my hands on your Kyuubi'!
> 
> ...



i gues you understand japanese can you tell me what are they saying except for the part you alredy translated


----------



## insane111 (Apr 14, 2012)

zlatko said:


> i gues you understand japanese can you tell me what are they saying except for the part you alredy translated



it says the same stuff in the other trailers, here's the subbed versions

: P

: P


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 14, 2012)

Vino said:


> I doubt any of the akatsukis will be there, they won't involve canon with a movie. It's basically false advertising.


Well judging by the trailer and picture of the movie, the Akatsukis all have been confirmed to be in the movie so I will take both evidence for consideration, besides Kishimoto loves to bring back people into a big event, just take a look at episode 256 with bringing back the dead, so I'm not surprised that Kishimoto brought all of the Akatsukis into this upcoming movie, hell I wouldn't be surprised if Orochimaru and Kabuto make an appearance.



      I'm just wondering how long this movie will be dragged out, the Akatsukis are powerful and Madara would need hencemens(Akatsukis) to fullfil his goal for the set of the story so that's another reason to know that all the Akatsukis will be presented into the movie, I just hope Kishimoto does Akatsukis, Sasuke's & etc roles justice.



   And also this movie looks like it will be done in it's own alternative universe just like in Fairy Tail, theirs a different world of their Earthland with different personalities(Edolas).






Combine said:


> for those who didn't click that last link. (anyone else want to have a try at translating?)
> 
> It depends on what kind of context that line is. takL says it's "from the scenario from the movie" which I'm still trying to figure out what that means. Though the whole conversation sounds like it takes place in the main storyline at some point after the Pain invasion. The "I'd rather have a father say hi to me everyday than look at a stone face" could be being presented as the setup for an AU  which will show Naruto's life if he did have his father to say hi to everyday.
> 
> It's all very confusing now. Need to wait for next trailer.


The artwork in that picture looks fucking fantastic, one of the best art advertisment I've ever seen in Shippuden.


----------



## cell47 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, Tobi owns Naruto. I've got some HQ pictures of the movie to support that, you guys take it easy  :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Apr 14, 2012)

subbed version of the trailer, although we already know whats being said 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9BR6tRDbQE[/YOUTUBE]
I love how the words "Akatsuki", "Revived", and "Fight Bonds" goes by so fast..


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 14, 2012)

O_O This really is going to be the best naruto movie so far...

glad sasuke is in it. i hope he does more then what he did in movie 2.


----------



## BUUUU (Apr 14, 2012)

there's information interesting in this posters?





source: tektek.org


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

cell47 said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Love these images. You can see the expressions on the faces much clearer. The Akatsuki look as menacing as ever.

It's too bad they can't re-use music from earlier movies. Because this one would fight in this movie perfectly *imagines Pain's Chibaku Tensei* :


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGdjQ1zi-Vc[/YOUTUBE]

and there is the plot here!!
mainly in recent years


----------



## zlatko (Apr 15, 2012)

ok here is the google translate ( shit as always ) can someone translate it normaly ? 
A few decades ago. Nine-tailed-beast giant had been freed by a mysterious masked man Shinobu. Village of Konoha on the verge of destruction ... Kyuubi attacked. There is only one way to protect the village. Four-Hokage Minato, Kushina, a leader, along with his wife, to seal the Kyuubi into Naruto-newborn son. By two people at the expense of self-life, barely, the village will be saved, its future was entrusted to Naruto ... it was.

And when is ... flow. Attacked the village of Konoha Hidan members of the "Dawn", a group of formidable shinobi, Konan, Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Kakuzu et al! By Naruto who, barely a successful intercept. But again why the members of the "dawn", who should be dead? But the mystery remains, we honor the family to achieve Shinobu be a dangerous mission. However, Naruto does not know the face of the parent, on the other hand ... not help the loneliness. Then, suddenly, the man in the iron mask to reveal exactly what the village of Konoha. 憧術 new mystery man attacked two people Naruto Sakura!

Now, formidable ambition is revealed! ! Why Kyuubi purpose! ?
Close to us and intrigue trap Naruto and Sakura shinobi village, Konoha!
Fierce inevitable! Movie Climax!


----------



## cell47 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok, a translation from me :

*A dozen years ago, a huge demon beast, Kyuubi, was unleashed because of a mysterious shinobi, the masked man. The hidden village of Konoha was attacked by Kyuubi and on the verge of being devastated. There was only one way to save the village. The fourth hokage Minato, the leader of Konoha, and his wife Kushina sealed Kyuubi together into their son who was just born. Those two, who sacrificed their lives, just managed to save the village, entrusting its future to Naruto.

And then time went by ... And the Akatsuki members, a terrifying group, composed of Pain, Konan, Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Hidan, Kakuzu assault the hidden village of Konoha ! Thanks to Naruto and the others, Konoha barely succeeds in counter attacking them. But why are those Akatsuki members, supposedly all dead, here again now ? While the mystery remains, all the shinobis are being praised by their families for achieving a dangerous mission. In the meantime, Naruto, who doesn't know his parents' face, can't help but feel very lonely. Just around that time, and all of a sudden, the masked man shows up in the hidden village of Konoha. The mysterious new eye technique of this man then strikes both Naruto and Sakura.


Now, his terrifying ambition is revealed ! Is he targetting Kyuubi ?
Traps and conspiracy to Naruto and Sakura, and to the other shinobis of Konoha's village.
The fierce fight is inevitable ! The movie is at its climax !*


----------



## Harbour (Apr 15, 2012)

So WTF?! No The BAMFlash and Kushina in the movie?! But in the teaser they are fighting with fodders. Or all of it will happend in genjutsu'ed mind of Naruto?
And Konoha assaulted by Akatsuki sounds good but stupid. In the manga one Pain enough to crush the Village. Who in the village strong enough to become the equivalent of other Akatsuki? The BAMFlash? 
And yeah, Sakura and Naruto. I like it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2012)

Harbour said:


> So WTF?! No The BAMFlash and Kushina in the movie?! But in the teaser they are fighting with fodders. Or all of it will happend in genjutsu'ed mind of Naruto?
> And Konoha assaulted by Akatsuki sounds good but stupid. In the manga one Pain enough to crush the Village. Who in the village strong enough to become the equivalent of other Akatsuki? The BAMFlash?
> *And yeah, Sakura and Naruto.* I like it.



Don't get too excited for that, it doesn't mean anything about pairing happening in the movie.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

Sakura time! 



Matrix XZ said:


> Don't get too excited for that, it doesn't mean anything about pairing happening in the movie.


Geez, don't feel offended the moment Sakura and Naruto are mentioned in once sentence. I am excited for Sakura's appearance, too.


EDIT: I am thinking this is a movie wherein Tobi's plan succeeded and he launched an infinite Tsukuyomi, that'd explain the dojutsu mention in cell47's translation.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't wait to see this movie.


Dat Minato and Kushina.


Kishi, Where the hell is Minato Hokage cloak.


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

Translation by takL of one of those HQ scans of the website of the story (confirms cell's translation):


> *more than a decade ago. the gigantic monstrous beast, 9b has been let loose by an enigmatic Shinobi, the masked man. konohagakure(the hidden leaves) village is on the verge of annihilation. …theres only way to save the village. the village leader, the 4th hokage minato and his wife kushina seal 9b into their new-born baby boy, Naruto. the two sacrificed their lives to save the village by a whisker and left the future of the village
> to Naruto.
> 
> and time passed. …members of akatuki, the menacing shinobi gang, pain, konan, Itachi kisame sasori daidara hidan kakuzu hit konohagakure village!! thanks to Naruto and co konoha narrowly succeeds in intercepting them. but how come those akatuki members who were supposed to be dead return? while that remains a mystery, the (konoha) shinobis are rewarded with the appreciation of their families for accomplishing the dangerous mission
> Naruto on the other hand cant help but feels desolate. that's when the masked man suddenly appears in konohagakure village.*



Well, it sure sounds interesting. It's clearly an AU already since these events sure never happened in the manga storyline and I don't see where they could be shoehorned in. I guess Minato and Kushina won't have big roles though since they are still dead.

But wow, what an opening for a movie if it is going to involve an attack by the entire Akatsuki.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2012)

So they ran out of ideas of filler villains and use canon material now?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2012)

^
The story is written by Kishi. The Akatsuki are the most popular villains and they need to return for more action.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2012)

gimme some Itachi & Tobi action ! Fuck yeah !

too bad Minato stays dead


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

I guess if Minato and Kushina show up it will be in whatever mind warp Tobi does to Naruto or something (I just hope it's not a flashback).


----------



## Taijukage (Apr 15, 2012)

sakura chan


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems interesting, is Orochimaru still going to have left Akatsuki?
What i don't like is the fact that it's going to take more than a year for the movie to be available to watch here.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2012)

Unless someone cams it but it's not worth the fine/jail time.


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

The plot summary makes it sound like a lot to be compressed into 90 minutes (Initial Akatsuki attack, celebration of victory, Tobi infiltrates, mind-warps Naruto and Sakura, Naruto and Sakura working to escape trap, Tobi/Akatsuki repelled and beaten). It will be nice if they extend the film to 2 hours.


----------



## lacey (Apr 15, 2012)

At this rate, a 2 hour film sounds like it would be better for fleshing the plot out. If that translation is anything to go by, 90 minutes is way too short. It would just be compressed and not very entertaining. :/


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2012)

It should be a 2 hr movie. I mean Kishi should focus on Naruto and Team 8 and 10 as the poster shows it not just Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

I want Sakura time.


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

I wish we could go back and find the plot summaries for the previous movies and compare them to see just how accurate they ended up being (embellishing events that wound up being downplayed or even not occurring at all, etc.)

EDIT: Man, I keep getting blown away by the Shippuuden Movie 3's OST. I really hope Takanashi Yasuharu and his group -yaiba- pull off the same Epic-ness with Road to Ninja.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 15, 2012)

Combine said:


> I wish we could go back and find the plot summaries for the previous movies and compare them to see just how accurate they ended up being (embellishing events that wound up being downplayed or even not occurring at all, etc.)
> 
> EDIT: Man, I keep getting blown away by the Shippuuden Movie 3's OST. I really hope Takanashi Yasuharu and his group -yaiba- pull off the same Epic-ness with Road to Ninja.


Yeah man *God of war* is fucking brilliant, man no homo but I fucking love Yasuharu Takanashi, thank the lord we have someone like him composing two popular animes, I just can't wait to hear the new soundtracks Yasuharu made for this movie and the Naruto war, seeing sooo much characters brought back from the dead going into one big war makes me think he made over 40 new soundtracks for the Naruto Shippuden war, their gonna be beautiful as hell I can't fucking wait.


   God of war should have been Shippuden's own theme song just how Fairy Tail has it's own theme song.


     Anyways, this movie is looking good, and also they didn't even mention a role that Sasuke has, that is another point that this movie should be 2 hours long.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 15, 2012)

Blood Prison is 2 hours long!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Blood Prison is 2 hours long!!



Is it, really?


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

I did a google search for "Naruto Blood Prison run time" and the number that I get out of that is 108/109 minutes (Question is though, does that count that Naruto v. Konohamaru extra battle?). Not quite two hours but longer than 90 minutes for sure. It at least shows they are willing to go over that previously typical run time. And yeah, they should aim for two hours minimum for the new one.

EDIT: Yeah, it does include that Konohamaru thing: "109 mins (includes short film at beginning of feature)"


----------



## taydev (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll definitely be watching when it is subbed in 5 years. 

Sounds different than the other movies. Thanks, Kishi.


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm hoping that Kishi didn't go in writing this film with the intention of it being able to be shoehorned into the manga/anime overall plot-line. There are several inconsistencies already that would make it incompatible with the story. For one of course is that Tobi should be unable to complete his Moons Eye Plan unless he has the Hachibi already in captivity. Another is that Konan (who the plot proclaims to be amongst the dead) was killed by Tobi the same time he changed his uniform, yet he will still be wearing his Akatsuki outfit in the film, meaning if this was trying to be shoehorned into the anime continuity, Konan would still be alive.

Then of course, there's the whole fact that Naruto would be unaware of both his Father and Mother and be around Konoha (confined to the Island Turtle with that knowledge), unless of course they're going to pull some Naruto Movie 4-type memory-erasing bullshit here, but I truly hope Kishi is better than that.

It has to be an AU at the outset, it'd have to jump through so many hoops to even be considered able to tie-in to the overall manga/anime story arc.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 15, 2012)

Combine said:


> The plot summary makes it sound like a lot to be compressed into 90 minutes (Initial Akatsuki attack, celebration of victory, Tobi infiltrates, mind-warps Naruto and Sakura, Naruto and Sakura working to escape trap, Tobi/Akatsuki repelled and beaten). It will be nice if they extend the film to 2 hours.



I only like *Naruto-kun and Sakura-chan*


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I only like *Naruto-kun and Sakura-chan*



Don't start up a pairing discussion. The article don't mean it will happen in the movie. 

You never cared about Konoha 12, huh? They are going to playing roles in that movie if that poster wasn't there for a reason showing Team 8 and 10.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 15, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Don't start up a pairing discussion. The article don't mean it will happen in the movie.
> 
> You never cared about Konoha 12, huh? They are going to playing roles in that movie if that poster wasn't there for a reason showing Team 8 and 10.



I talk about the movie and the ones who will strike by mysterious new eye technique are *Naruto* and *Sakura* 

you can read the spoiler to believe me


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 15, 2012)

Movie sounds surprisingly shitty. Nothings changed and the akatsuki have been ressurected? How awful.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I talk about the movie and the ones who will strike by mysterious new eye technique are *Naruto* and *Sakura*
> 
> you can read the spoiler to believe me



Don't trust that article. It hasn't told much about Team 8 and 10.

Why would Tobi attack just Naruto and Sakura with it? I mean come on she is not Tobi's 2nd target. 

It could mean Sasuke attacking Naruto and Sakura since he is their former teammate.


----------



## Combine (Apr 15, 2012)

Heh, I went back and found the teaser for Movie 3 (the only movie I've seen so far)  (one at the bottom)

Yeah, it did not really give any info about what the movie would end up being (and I'm pretty sure none of those scenes ended up being in the final film), aside from the key points of the Will of Fire and Kakashi mysteriously leaving. The main trailer was very different and painted a much clearer picture of what the film was really about.

So yeah, the teaser really shouldn't be looked at with much authority, except for maybe the key point, which was Tobi going after Naruto and the Kyuubi (and maybe his Moon's Eye Plan). The main trailer will probably give us the answers though. Unfortunately we have to wait two months still for that.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 15, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Don't trust that article. It hasn't told much about Team 8 and 10.
> 
> Why would Tobi attack just Naruto and Sakura with it? I mean come on she is not Tobi's 2nd target.
> 
> It could mean Sasuke attacking Naruto and Sakura since he is their former teammate.



Why don't I trust that article ?
it came from TVTokyo
mainly in recent years

and also you can see the list of cast down in the site:
*うずまきナルト*：竹内順子／*春野サクラ*：中村千絵／*波風ミナト*：森川智之
*Naruto*,*Sakura* and *Minato* (are main characters in movie)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2012)

Combine said:


> That Kakashi clip looks so out of place and much lower quality than the rest (though to be fair it's only like what, 4 frames of animation maybe?). I wouldn't be surprised if it won't be in the final film.


shit got real Kakashi going Super Saiyan.


----------



## taydev (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It should be a 2 hr movie. I mean Kishi should focus on Naruto and Team 8 and 10 as the poster shows it not just Naruto and Sakura.



I wonder if Team Gai will be in it, because if not......

Fuck it. I'll still watch.


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2012)

err.. I'll probably watch it, haven't even bothered to watch the last two though


----------



## Combine (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't watch any movie except for Naruto Shippuuden Movie 3, which I thought was quite good, because it didn't bring in any filler sidekicks/girls and it kept the story simple focusing on the main characters we know and all the Konoha 11, not to mention no random super Rasengan variation. 

But yeah, I've heard to avoid Movie 4 like the plague. Movie 5 supposedly got good reviews even though it brings back filler sidekicks, though we'll find out in a week or so.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 16, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Naruto*,*Sakura* and *Minato* (are main characters in movie)



Yeah, they were the only voice actors listed along with the major credits (director, etc). Which implied they're the most important characters in the movie. There might not be a lot of Kushina, but Minato should have some decent screen time.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Why don't I trust that article ?
> it came from TVTokyo
> mainly in recent years
> 
> ...



What about Kakashi?

Except the part Minato dies early in the movie. Please don't expect anything personal.

Movie actor credits is not even completed yet.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Except the part Minato dies early in the movie. .





> all of a sudden, the masked man shows up in the hidden village of Konoha. The mysterious new eye technique of this man then strikes both Naruto and Sakura.





10char


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

^

Then why does it lacks Sasuke since its been confirmed he is going to be in the movie, shouldn't he be in the major list? What about the other actots lists such as Kakashi, Sasuke or Rookie 9.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2012)

hopefully the akatsuki doesn't get beaten on 1 vs 1 battles by the Leaf 11.

i find weird that Pain is back as Pain and no Nagato. i wonder if Tobi will be the one whit the Reanimation jutsu in the movie.


----------



## Olympian (Apr 16, 2012)

This does seem weird. Unless they actually give panel time to every rookie and known shinobi, who does the village got that can help fend off an entire invasion of the Akatsuki outside of the usual but few suspects?

Asuma?

Kurenai?

Hiashi?

Dear Gawd. Can it be?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 16, 2012)

> I did a google search for "Naruto Blood Prison run time" and the number that I get out of that is 108/109 minutes (Question is though, does that count that Naruto v. Konohamaru extra battle?). Not quite two hours but longer than 90 minutes for sure. It at least shows they are willing to go over that previously typical run time. And yeah, they should aim for two hours minimum for the new one.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, it does include that Konohamaru thing: "109 mins (includes short film at beginning of feature)"



108 minutes (from Wikipedia, only Blood Prison movie) + over 10 minutes of inedited scenes (from version of DVD)= 120 minutes


----------



## Omega Reaper (Apr 16, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Oh no! I don't want another shitty animation during canon episodes for a fucking movie!
> 
> Especially not during the war



This.  They ruined the Pain fight because of that.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> Then why does it lacks Sasuke since its been confirmed he is going to be in the movie, shouldn't he be in the major list? What about the other actots lists such as Kakashi, Sasuke or Rookie 9.



I think you're missing the point, we think those 3 were only listed because they're the major characters in the movie - not the *only *characters. Sasuke/Kakashi/Rookies are in the movie, but that doesn't mean they're going to be major characters. 

That Iruka conversation from the script implied that Minato/Kushina will also be back, I guess in whatever illusionary world Tobi creates for Naruto.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I think you're missing the point, we think those 3 were only listed because they're the major characters in the movie - not the *only *characters. Sasuke/Kakashi/Rookies are in the movie, but that doesn't mean they're going to be major characters.
> 
> That Iruka conversation from the script implied that Minato/Kushina will also be back, I guess in whatever illusionary world Tobi creates for Naruto.



Was there an article with Blood Prison with Sakura in the movie main cast?

It doesn't mean Sakura is going to be taking most of the spotlight than all Rookies. I heard Sakura didn't play much of a role in the last movie of blood prison. I don't think it has anything to do with Tobi's illusion.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Was there an article with Blood Prison with Sakura in the movie main cast?
> 
> It doesn't mean Sakura is going to be taking most of the spotlight than all Rookies. I heard Sakura didn't play much of a role in the last movie of blood prison. I don't think it has anything to do with Tobi's illusion.


Dude, if it says Naruto and Sakura got hit by an illusion, then that means Naruto and Sakura got hit by an illusion. Others may've been hit, too, but Sakura was mentioned, most likely because she's one of the main characters. We don't know what's going to happen further in the movie, so don't brag about it with us. Sakura is in the movie anyways, and if she's hit by a genjutsu, she's hit by a genjutsu, deal with it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Dude, if it says Naruto and Sakura got hit by an illusion, then that means Naruto and Sakura got hit by an illusion. Others may've been hit, too, but Sakura was mentioned, most likely because she's one of the main characters. We don't know what's going to happen further in the movie, so don't brag about it with us. Sakura is in the movie anyways, and if she's hit by a genjutsu, she's hit by a genjutsu, deal with it.



The summary didn't say they got hit by an Illusion they were attack by an Doujutsu of a man, not an genjutsu shit. Its sounds to spoiling.

Sakura is not going to be stealing all the spotlight than all rookies just because she is main cast. 

Nobody answered me, was there an article of Blood Prison by Tokyo Pop with casts that has Sakura in it?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 16, 2012)

you a sakura hater Matrix?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

^

I'm a fan of Konoha 11, they deserve spotlight/credit much more than Sakura.


----------



## Nae-chan (Apr 16, 2012)

> I'm a fan of Konoha 11, they deserve spotlight/credit much more than Sakura.


But sakura's part of the Konoha 11... ._. And she's the main heroine.. why people are surprised on her being main character in the movie?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

Nae-chan said:


> But sakura's part of the Konoha 11... ._. And she's the main heroine.. why people are surprised on her being main character in the movie?



Sorry to say it but Sakura has not been much of a heroine as we seen her in the series.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Was there an article with Blood Prison with Sakura in the movie main cast?
> .



No, there was not an article with Sakura in Blood Prison movie main cast 
Please, don't lie


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> No, there was not an article with Sakura in Blood Prison movie main cast
> Please, don't lie



Actually there was one on the blood prison article as I recall and it had Sakura in it.

I'm not lying, and don't try to defending something for a pairing's sake.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The summary didn't say they got hit by an Illusion they were attack by an Doujutsu of a man, not an genjutsu shit. Its sounds to spoiling.
> 
> Sakura is not going to be stealing all the spotlight than all rookies just because she is main cast.
> 
> Nobody answered me, was there an article of Blood Prison by Tokyo Pop with casts that has Sakura in it?


They say masked man, I associated that with Tobi. They say Dojutsu, I associated that with the Sharingan. It's those two things that made me think it was a genjutsu, and to me; that's most likely.

Kakashi's the main cast, too, so is Sasuke. Just because she got mentioned in the summary doesn't mean she's going to take _all_ the spotlight on her.

Dude, I don't fucking know, do some research yourself. How should I know while I haven't watched Blood Prison myself?


----------



## Combine (Apr 16, 2012)

Actually, if you look in the concept art at the start of the trailer, there is concept work shown for another much different looking masked man. Of course, I always assumed that was going to be an alternate costume for Tobi (maybe him donning attire more fitting to be called the "Second Sage of Six Paths"), but maybe it's a different character altogether.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

Combine said:


> Actually, if you look in the concept art at the start of the trailer, there is concept work shown for another much different looking masked man. Of course, I always assumed that was going to be an alternate costume for Tobi (maybe him donning attire more fitting to be called the "Second Sage of Six Paths"), but maybe it's a different character altogether.



Thats actually Naruto.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Actually there was one on the blood prison article as I recall and it had Sakura in it.
> 
> I'm not lying, and don't try to defending something for a pairing's sake.



you are a big liar and I don't try to defending anything.
you who try to defending something for a pairing's sake.

go to this link to see who are main characters in Blood Prison Movie:


Junko Takeuchi as *Naruto Uzumaki*
Mie Sonozaki as *Ryuuzetsu* (new character)
Masaki Terasoma as *Mui* (new character)


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaVliBVzw-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Combine (Apr 16, 2012)

^^^Sweet! I wish I could get that artwork. 

I wonder if they'll release an artbook from Kishi for the movie? That'd be something worth owning.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, I need to have that. I bet in the movie they're going to tease about showing Madara's face.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> you are a big liar and I don't try to defending anything.
> you who try to defending something for a pairing's sake.
> 
> go to this link to see who are main characters in Blood Prison Movie:
> ...



Don't you dare call me a liar, I thought there was one. 

Don't you even think about getting hopes up for a pairing between them.

Also how do you explain this?


Shippuden movie 1 main cast:

Junko Takeuchi *(Naruto)
*
Chie Nakamura *(Sakura)
*
Yoichi Masukawa *(Rock Lee)*

They didn't play much of a role in the first movie and Shion wasn't even mentioned in the movie in the main cast. The one who played as a movie love interest for the hero and asked Naruto to have babies with her that Naruto was clueless about it yet agrees with her.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Don't you even think about getting hopes up for a pairing between them.



I can't stop laughing


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

Or this?

Shippuden movie 2:

Junko Takeuchi (Naruto)

Kazuhiko Inoue (Kakashi)


 and Unsh? Ishizuka (Shinno)



Kakashi didn't play a big role in the Movie 2, did he?

Still want to call me a big liar?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 16, 2012)

I fail to see how Matrix is in the fault here, he was simply asking a question originally, and surely don't see how he was lying. 

But anyways, in my opinion Sakura is going to be as big of a part as the other Konoha Eleven in this movie. (Well at least Konoha Nine, if Team Guy aren't in it)


----------



## MinatoRider (Apr 16, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaVliBVzw-g[/YOUTUBE]




''SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY''


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Still want to call me a big liar?



Yes 
because you talked about Blood Prison Movie that Sakura was main character


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Yes
> because you talked about Blood Prison Movie that Sakura was main character



Now wait a minute, I thought she was in the main cast because I could've sworn I saw her actorress name on it on an article.

I asked if she was in the main cast in the article of the blood prison yet you called me a liar.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 16, 2012)

Man fuck this shit

We got to wait 1 freaking year for this Unless a savior somehow bootlegs the movie 

It's been the same thing for years I can't take it anymore!!  *head explodes*


----------



## Combine (Apr 16, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> We got to wait 1 freaking year for this Unless a savior somehow bootlegs the movie


Someone needs to send Brody to Japan 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i45IsSYF-PI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 16, 2012)

katon: Housenka no jutsu


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 16, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I fail to see how Matrix is in the fault here, he was simply asking a question originally, and surely don't see how he was lying.


you want to know if *Matrix* was lying or not 
see this comment 


Matrix XZ said:


> Actually there was one on the blood prison article as I recall and it had Sakura in it.


*Matrix* was not asking at all


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

^
I said as I recall there was an article from toykopop has Sakura and Killer B's in the main cast. I wanted someone to reconfirm it.

You shouldn't call people liars when they thought to remember to have something read.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> I'm a fan of Konoha 11, they deserve spotlight/credit much more than Sakura.


how do they deserve more spotlight? theyre kind of a waste of time. the konoha kids vs fodder fights are some of the worst parts of the movies. movies need to focus on team 7.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> how do they deserve more spotlight? theyre kind of a waste of time. the konoha kids vs fodder fights are some of the worst parts of the movies. movies need to focus on team 7.


In this picture from TVTokyo
we can see it focus on team 7 and Naruto's parents, even Sai doesn't exist
mainly in recent years


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> how do they deserve more spotlight? theyre kind of a waste of time. the konoha kids vs fodder fights are some of the worst parts of the movies. movies need to focus on team 7.



Because Konoha 12 didn't get much spotlight than Team 7. Plus they are also the coolest supporting casts.

They were awesome in movie 3. How could you say that?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 16, 2012)

I personally don't care about Konoha 11, I'm just happy my favorite characters are going to be in it. (Tobi, Hidan, Konan, Itachi, Pain, Kakuzu, Kisame, Deidara, well, basically all the Akatsuki.)


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 17, 2012)

where is itachi in the poster? anyway, i hope all of the konoha 12 get to fight each of the akatsuki members. i also want to see naruto fight sasuke, pain & tobi in the movie. if not i hope for there to be atleast an interesting conversation between them.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 17, 2012)

Right behind Sasuke, Naruto, and Kakashi, while infront of the Akatsuki. (Namely Pain, Kisame, and Hidan)


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 17, 2012)

oh, thank you. i forgot he's there.

silly me


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 17, 2012)

We all know this argument is going nowhere.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 17, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I personally don't care about Konoha 11, I'm just happy my favorite characters are going to be in it. (Tobi, Hidan, Konan, Itachi, Pain, Kakuzu, Kisame, Deidara, well, basically all the Akatsuki.)



Same here. I want more of the akatsuki too. Would be epic if they're all fighting together, we've only see them fought in pairs or one on ones after all. xD


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 17, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> In this picture from TVTokyo
> we can see it focus on team 7 and Naruto's parents, even Sai doesn't exist
> mainly in recent years


hopefully it focuses on the characters in that pic and the others get only bit parts.


Matrix XZ said:


> Because Konoha 12 didn't get much spotlight than Team 7.


what?


> Plus they are also the coolest supporting casts.
> 
> They were awesome in movie 3. How could you say that?


part of the reason movie 3 was so garbage was because of the konoha 12 fights.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 17, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> hopefully it focuses on the characters in that pic and the others get only bit parts.



me too


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 17, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> hopefully it focuses on the characters in that pic and the others get only bit parts.



Not likely with Kishi's drawing poster with Team 8 and 10 plus Kakashi and Gai. Kishi had them in that poster for a reason since he is writing the movie.




> part of the reason movie 3 was so garbage was because of the konoha 12 fights.



Garbage? Fans in general will disagree with you. It was the best movie because of Konoha 12 fights, including Naruto vs Gaara.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 17, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not likely with Kishi's drawing poster with Team 8 and 10 plus Kakashi and Gai. Kishi had them in that poster for a reason since he is writing the movie.


First poster is not what happened in movie,It's only fanservice
Like in fairy tail movie
first poster from Hiro Mashima,it about Natsu & Lucy only
but in the poster from TVTokyo, you can see new character. 
This happened same in Naruto movie


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Hiro Mashima's poster* 


*Poster from TVTokyo*


*Kishi's poster*


*Poster from TVTokyo*


----------



## Lu Bu (Apr 17, 2012)

Why the hell are people arguing about posters? It is pretty clear that characters from both posters are going to be in the movie. Who the hell are the recycled Akatsuki going to fight? The Konoha 11 along with Kakashi, Gai, etc.

We still don't have an explanation for why many of the K11 have slightly altered appearances in the poster Kishi drew. Genjutsu? AU? I am sure that will be a big part of the movie. 



cbark42 said:


> how do they deserve more spotlight? theyre kind of a waste of time. the konoha kids vs fodder fights are some of the worst parts of the movies. movies need to focus on team 7.


Team 7 and their stupid high school drama are the worst part of Naruto. Many people hate Naruto because of them. 

I'd rather see a movie where the Rookie 9, Team Gai, and the Sand Sibs are the stars.


----------



## G (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah Team 7 is the most boring team. I want some InoShikaCho action in this movie.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 17, 2012)

Lu Bu said:


> Team 7 and their stupid high school drama are the worst part of Naruto. Many people hate Naruto because of them.
> 
> I'd rather see a movie where the Rookie 9, Team Gai, and the Sand Sibs are the stars.


HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa LooL 
In your dream 


Naruto's story is about Naruto and Team 7


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 17, 2012)

Lu Bu said:


> Team 7 and their stupid high school drama are the worst part of Naruto. Many people hate Naruto because of them.
> 
> I'd rather see a movie where the Rookie 9, Team Gai, and the Sand Sibs are the stars.


Yeah naruto and his quest for peace and sasuke search for vengeance are what most highschoolers deal with. If the team 7 story is 'high school drama', i dont see how any of the other young guys are any better about it. the team 7 bullshit is the center of the manga, and as a fan of the series, i acecpt that. I dont honestly see how anyone who hates team 7 could read this manga.



Matrix XZ said:


> Not likely with Kishi's drawing poster with Team 8 and 10 plus Kakashi and Gai. Kishi had them in that poster for a reason since he is writing the movie.


hopefully they only bit parts.


> Garbage? Fans in general will disagree with you. It was the best movie because of Konoha 12 fights, including Naruto vs Gaara.


the first movie was the best movie cause it kept things simple. just team 7 going on a mission together withought all the ridiculous fights.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 17, 2012)

G said:


> Yeah Team 7 is the most boring team. I want some InoShikaCho action in this movie.



This gift for InoShikaCho


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no problem If Team 10 will be appearing or not.. but knowing Kishi.. 
he always had a spot for team 10.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Kiss (Apr 18, 2012)

I like T7. That's why I'll give this one a try.


----------



## Combine (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks pretty neat. So that Genjutsu art poster by Kishi contains advance tickets huh? I wonder what the 4/27 and 6/30 dates symbolize.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2012)

*Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Plot, New Scan*



> _Over a dozen years ago, the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox, was unleashed by a mysterious Masked Man. The Hidden Leaf Village was attacked by the Fox and was on the verge of complete devastation. There was only one way to save the village – to seal the Demon Fox. The 4th Hokage Minato Namikaze and his wife Kushina sealed the Fox into their new born son Naruto, sacrificing their own lives for the sake of the Village, entrusting its future to their son.
> 
> As time passed, members of the dangerous group known as Akatsuki – Pain, Konan, Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Hidan, Kakuzu – assault the Hidden Leaf Village! Naruto and his comrades succeeded in defeating them, but why are those Akatsuki members, supposedly all dead, here again now? The mystery remains, but all the shinobis are being praised to achieve a dangerous mission. In the meantime, Naruto, who doesn’t know his parents, can’t help it to feel very lonely. Just around that time, and all of a sudden, the Masked Man returns to the Hidden Leaf Village. The mysterious new eye technique of this man then strikes both Naruto and Sakura.
> 
> Now, his terrifying ambition is revealed! Is he targetting the Nine Tailed Fox? Traps and conspiracy to Naruto and Sakura, and to the other shinobi of the Leaf Village. The fierce fight is inevitable! The movie is at its climax!_



*Source:* : P


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 18, 2012)

Combine said:


> That looks pretty neat. So that Genjutsu art poster by Kishi contains advance tickets huh?



Yes  ......No Konoha 12 in Movie 
The movie is just about Naruto,Sakura,Naruto's parents and akatsuki


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Yes  ......No Konoha 12 in Movie,
> The movie is just about Naruto,Sakura,Naruto's parents and akatsuki



Kishi drew that poster you think he would not add them to the movie since he is writing the story about the movie. The anime poster is nothing like that, remember when Bee was in the poster as well I heard he didn't play much of a role until almost the end of the movie.

You think this movie is all about Naruto and Sakura? Dream on.


> and to the other shinobi of the Leaf Village



You think Kishi would focus on Naruto and Sakura instead of Naruto and Konoha 12? Movie 3 was awesome because of having Konoha 12 being with Naruto.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> You think this movie is all about Naruto and Sakura? Dream on.



Don't lie , I said this movie is about Naruto,Sakura,*Naruto's parents* and *akatsuki* 

and Kishi will add Konoha 12 in bit part in movie


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Don't lie , I said this movie is about Naruto,Sakura,*Naruto's parents* and *akatsuki*



Don't be a troll.

You lie about Konoha 12 not being in the movie. The summary doesn't count and Konoha 12 will be in the movie.

It said also Konoha Shinobi's being involved.

Kishi drew the poster with team 10 and 8 for a reason. Why team 8 and 10?

How do you know Konoha 12 will be in a movie for a bit?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Plot, New Scan*



The plot was posted 4 days ago


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> How do you know Konoha 12 will be in a movie for a bit?



*Bit *
like in Movie 3, they just appear in 3 or 4 minutes


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Bit *
> like in Movie 3, they just appear in 3,4 minutes



Who is the one really lying?

Thats not from what I heard. Don't expect anything between Naruto and Sakura nor them getting all the glory becuase Sakura didn't kill the Chimera, Konoha 12 did.


----------



## Combine (Apr 18, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The plot was posted 4 days ago


I was also going to say it looks like the copy/pasted the translation from here too without giving any credit, at least it looks that way to me.

And Matrix and ichimi need to get a damn room already.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Thats not from what I heard. Don't expect anything between Naruto and Sakura nor them getting all the glory becuase Sakura didn't kill the Chimera, Konoha 12 did.



No problem 
If Konoha 12 appear in end of movie, and help Naruto and Sakura to kill the main enemy in movie 




Combine said:


> And Matrix and ichimi need to get a damn room already.



you too LoooooL


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> No problem
> If Konoha 12 appear in end of movie, and help Naruto and Sakura to kill the main enemy in movie



It was Kakashi and Naruto teamed up fighting the main villain.

Sakura did little bit on Chimera but Konoha 12 did most of the work better what Sakura did.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It was Kakashi and Naruto teamed up fighting the main villain.
> 
> Sakura did little bit on Chimera but Konoha 12 did most of the work better what Sakura did.



but this time 
It will be  Naruto and Sakura teamed up fighting the main villain. 
and Konoha 12 will help them in the end of movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> but this time
> It will be  Naruto and Sakura teamed up fighting the main villain.
> and Konoha 12 will help them in the end of movie.



We never had a summary this long and real summaries are shorter than this.

You think to ahead of yourself only to be disappointed at the end.

You should wait until the real movie trailer comes out with more details.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> We never had a summary this long and real summaries are shorter than this.
> 
> You think to ahead of yourself only to be disappointed at the end.
> 
> You should wait until the real movie trailer comes out with more details.



but at least, I'm confident there will not be a big role for Konoha 12 after I saw poster from TVTokyo pek


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> but at least, I'm confident there will not be a big role for Konoha 12 after I saw poster from TVTokyo pek



You should not be so confident since the poster with Team 8 and 10 + Kakashi and Gai that Kishi drew for the movie likely have them play a big role.

And Kishi is writing the story not Tokyo Pop, they can't give out all info of what Kishi is writing about.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> And Kishi is writing the story not Tokyo Pop, they can't give out all info of what Kishi is writing about.


HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa :rofl

SP (TVTokyo)are animated Kishi's story 
So they know all info of what Kishi is writing about 
If they don't know, how they'll animate the story of Kishi LoooL


----------



## insane111 (Apr 18, 2012)

The summary said "Naruto and his comrades" defeat Akatsuki near the beginning of the movie, that probably means the Rookies. After that it's unclear how involved they will be.

 It also kind of implied that the revived Akatsuki members might not be the real thing, which could mean they're weaker in some way. I hope that isn't the case.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 18, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The summary said "Naruto and his comrades" defeat Akatsuki near the beginning of the movie, that probably means the Rookies. After that it's unclear how involved they will be.


These battles already happened in (manga&anime) 
maybe it'll show few of these battles (Naruto and his comrades vs Akatsuki) in a high quality animation 
Like in Bleach movie 4, they show ichigo vs ulquiorra in the beginning of movie (3 minutes) before a movie starts.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa :rofl
> 
> SP (TVTokyo)are animated Kishi's story
> So they know all info of what Kishi is writing about
> If they don't know, how they'll animate the story of Kishi LoooL



They keeping things without spoiling the whole movie. Don't get to cocky about it.


----------



## Combine (Apr 19, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The summary said "Naruto and his comrades" defeat Akatsuki near the beginning of the movie, that probably means the Rookies. After that it's unclear how involved they will be.
> 
> It also kind of implied that the revived Akatsuki members might not be the real thing, which could mean they're weaker in some way. I hope that isn't the case.


I don't see where the other implication that the Akatsuki are weaker is, except for that fact that Naruto and co are able to "beat" them (the correct translation is "Intercepted" or "Counter-attacked"), which is vague. For all we know they'll simply withdraw. 

I know Pain set the threshold high. But remember he had a few things going in his favor, surprise and secrets the main things. But anyway, just have to wait and see for sure.


----------



## habelo (Apr 19, 2012)

Will this mean that they take a pause from the cannon anime?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> We never had a summary this long and real summaries are shorter than this.
> 
> You think to ahead of yourself only to be disappointed at the end.
> 
> You should wait until the real movie trailer comes out with more details.


Isn't he/she allowed to speculate? You do it all the time but you seem to dismiss every speculation from anybody else. Don't kill the fun and just let him/her speculate.


----------



## Combine (Apr 19, 2012)

The Naruto movie Blog: mainly in recent years has a countdown clock to the release date. Today it's at exactly *100 Days* 

Regarding the plot. I keep getting distracted by this part:


> _As time passed, members of the dangerous group known as Akatsuki – Pain, Konan, Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Hidan, Kakuzu – assault the Hidden Leaf Village! Naruto and his comrades succeeded in defeating them..._



See, I'm reading that more like "Over the years, Akatsuki members have assaulted the Hidden Leaf, and Naruto and his comrades have succeeded in defeating them." Which would be more like a summary of past events, instead of a new event. Although, I think cell and takL both have stated that their translations indicated it's a new event.

Meh, shouldn't think too much about it.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> They keeping things without spoiling the whole movie. Don't get to cocky about it.



I know they keeping things without spoiling the whole movie. 
But at least, they show (in poster) the characters that play an important role in movie 
And in their summary,(unknown man attacks Naruto and Sakura) :33


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I know they keeping things without spoiling the whole movie.
> But at least, they show (in poster) the characters that play an important role in movie
> And in their summary,(unknown man attacks Naruto and Sakura) :33



Which means Kishi's art poster with Naruto along with Team 8 and 10 are going to be playing a important role.

The summary never says its about Naruto and Sakura. You need to stop filling these's lies about what the movie is about.

You should wait until the full movie trailer comes out.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Which means Kishi's art poster with Naruto along with Team 8 and 10 are going to be playing a important role.


I already reply you in my previous post


> First poster is not what happened in movie,It's only fanservice
> Like in fairy tail movie
> first poster from Hiro Mashima,it about Natsu & Lucy only
> but in the poster from TVTokyo, you can see new character.
> ...


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The summary never says its about Naruto and Sakura. You need to stop filling these's lies about what the movie is about.



Don't lie 
I didn't say the movie is about Naruto and Sakura, I said, unknown man attacks Naruto and Sakura.

Like I said in my previous post, *The movie is just about Naruto,Sakura,Naruto's parents and akatsuki* and maybe Konoha 12 have a bit role.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I already reply you in my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That fairy tail poster doesn't prove anything!

Plus the 2nd doesn't look like the artist drew that.

The full details of the movie hasn't even given us the magazine of whats happening. 
your the one who brought up this Naruto and Sakura all about them, for your pairing favor.

You have alot of nerve calling me a liar.

You lie about Naruto and Sakura will team up and kill the main villain.

Konoha 12 will play a big role in the movie as Kishi's poster is shown.

That Tokyo poster is not just a poster doesn't mean it will be about just Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke, Akatsuki, or Naruto's parents.


You call me a liar when I don't know whats going on yet you make up things acting like you know what is going on.

Also the Fairy Tail movie is not even written by the author, Hiro

Unlike Kishi.

Plus the poster was shown in the teaser trailer.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 19, 2012)

Slutnata will save the day!


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> That Tokyo poster is not just a poster doesn't mean it will be about just Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke, Akatsuki, or Naruto's parents.


First thing....I like team 7(Naruto,Sakura,Sasuke) 

And this gift for you 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*In a big blue color, it say Naruto and Sakura were just attacked by unknown/mysterious man not Konoha 12*


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> First thing....I like team 7(Naruto,Sakura,Sasuke)
> 
> And this gift for you
> 
> ...




That doesn't mean it will be about Naruto and Sakura. It could be Sasuke attacking Naruto and Sakura. It said unknown man with doujutsu attacks Naruto and Sakura. Its hinted Sasuke will be in the movie attacking Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> That doesn't mean it will be about Naruto and Sakura. It could be Sasuke attacking Naruto and Sakura. It said *unknown man* with doujutsu attacks Naruto and Sakura. Its hinted Sasuke will be in the movie attacking Naruto and Sakura.



you mean unknown man is S-Sasuke Hahahahahaha 
All naruto's characters and Naruto's fans know Sasuke LoooL 
and also Sasuke is a boy not man LoooL 

I think unknown man is masked man because nobody know who he really is


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> you mean unknown man is S-Sasuke Hahahahahaha
> All naruto's characters and Naruto's fans know Sasuke LoooL
> and also Sasuke is a boy not man LoooL
> 
> I think unknown man is masked man because nobody know who he really is



It doesn't matter man or boy.

Its a way of keeping the suspense without telling who it is. It didn't say the masked man.

Sasuke is going to be in the movie and why else would he attack Sakura and Naruto?

If Konoha 12 are not playing a major role than how do you explain the Hinata's unzipped jacket, Ino's new outfit, and Kiba's tatto face?


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its a way of keeping the suspense without telling who it is. It didn't say the masked man.



you are stupid 

it said 


> Just around that time, and all of a sudden, the *Masked Man* returns to the Hidden Leaf Village. The mysterious new genjutsu of *this man* then strikes both Naruto and Sakura



 this man is reference to Masked Man


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> you are stupid
> 
> it said
> 
> ...



Don't you dare call me stupid.

It doesn't confirmed anything until we get more info as the trailer is shown and magazine as well.

Its also tranlated "*Another Dojutsu of a man* attacks Naruto and Sakura."


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 19, 2012)

> It could be Sasuke attacking Naruto and Sakura.


How many times do people have to clear up that passage only for you to default to the same thing over and over


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> How many times do people have to clear up that passage only for you to default to the same thing over and over



The summary is rather vague, its not confirmed yet. Sasuke is said to be in the movie and what is he going to be playing during the movie?


----------



## Ciardha (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its hinted Sasuke will be in the movie attacking Naruto and Sakura.



There is nothing about Sasuke's role that has been said in any of the press releases. My guess is Sasuke will have yet another cameo appearance and probably in connection to Itachi.... Naruto and Sakura will likely never even see Sasuke. 

TV Tokyo lists the main characters of Road to Ninja on the movie info page- same place that the story info comes from. Guess who those people are: Naruto, Sakura, and Minato. That's it. So even Kushina will just be a support character, abet likely a major support character. The Konoha 12 will be minor support characters not major. 

Considering Sakura's ability to see through genjutsu (Kishimoto showed that way back at the start of the part 1 Chunin exams arc), break even a Uchiha level genjutsu on others and not fall under it herself (breaking Naruto out of the genjutsu Itachi put him in during the rescue Gaara arc in early part 2), and several references in part 1 and 2 to Sakura being a "genjutsu type" she will be the key to breaking Tobi's genjutsu.

Her second inner self "inner Sakura" and the way she was able to use that self to break Ino's mental possession way back in the Chunnin exams, basically was Kishimoto's hint to what kind of "genjutsu type" Sakura is. A kind of defensive genjutsu type- she can resist genjutsu on a very high level and can then free others who aren't as resistant.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> How many times do people have to clear up that passage only for you to default to the same thing over and over





Ciardha said:


> There is nothing about Sasuke's role that has been said in any of the press releases. My guess is Sasuke will have yet another cameo appearance and probably in connection to Itachi.... Naruto and Sakura will likely never even see Sasuke.
> 
> TV Tokyo lists the main characters of Road to Ninja on the movie info page- same place that the story info comes from. Guess who those people are: Naruto, Sakura, and Minato. That's it. So even Kushina will just be a support character, abet likely a major support character. The Konoha 12 will be minor support characters not major.
> 
> ...



Thanks  
Good, we have smart people here, that can understand the summary


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> There is nothing about Sasuke's role that has been said in any of the press releases. My guess is Sasuke will have yet another cameo appearance and probably in connection to Itachi.... Naruto and Sakura will likely never even see Sasuke.
> 
> TV Tokyo lists the main characters of Road to Ninja on the movie info page- same place that the story info comes from. Guess who those people are: Naruto, Sakura, and Minato. That's it. So even Kushina will just be a support character, abet likely a major support character. The Konoha 12 will be minor support characters not major.
> 
> ...



Wrong.

The main cast of movie 1 had 

"Naruto, Rock Lee and Sakura"

They played minor roles in the movie.


2nd Movie:

"Naruto, Kakashi and Shinno"

Kakashi didn't play much of a role in the movie.

This doesn't make Naruto, Sakura and Minato playing roles in the movie.

How can Sakura break through MS genjutsu?

You need to stop jumping the gun for believing Sakura is playing a major role in the movie.

Kishi never given her much as a heroine in the series.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the point that XZ is trying to make is that the summaries aren't always accurate and it isn't revealing much about what's going to happen, so there's no reason to assume that Konoha 12 will have minor roles. You guys are talking as if it's confirmed, which it isn't in the slightest.
>Inb4bashing
>Inb4lying


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I think the point that XZ is trying to make is that the summaries aren't always accurate and it isn't revealing much about what's going to happen, so there's no reason to assume that Konoha 12 will have minor roles. You guys are talking as if it's confirmed, which it isn't in the slightest.
> >Inb4bashing
> >Inb4lying


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I think the point that XZ is trying to make is that the summaries aren't always accurate and it isn't revealing much about what's going to happen, so there's no reason to assume that Konoha 12 will have minor roles. You guys are talking as if it's confirmed, which it isn't in the slightest.
> >Inb4bashing
> >Inb4lying



Yes thats what I've been trying to make a point here.

Some of you is taking it as confirmed that the movie trailer has fully given us details.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2012)

How does that confirm that the Konoha 12 will have minor parts?


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> How does that confirm that the Konoha 12 will have minor parts?



Go to this link to believe me (All movie characters voices):


Those whom are main characters, their VAs are listed on top, then the rest of the cast.

Chie Nakamura as *Sakura Haruno*
Emi Shinohara as *Kushina Uzumaki*
Junko Takeuchi as *Naruto Uzumaki*
Toshiyuki Morikawa as *Minato Namikaze / Fourth Hokage*


EDIT: Hinata's VA isn't on the list...
maybe shes THERE in movie but she's not gonna speak


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm not saying they'll be the main characters of the entire film, but seeing how this film involves the entirety of Konoha I doubt they'll only make a few appearances here and there. 

Also I love seeing Hidan's voice acter again!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 19, 2012)

i wonder if the new eye jutsu is the new one that going to be revealed in the couple upcoming chapters?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Go to this link to believe me (All movie characters voices):
> 
> 
> Those whom are main characters, their VAs are listed on top, then the rest of the cast.
> ...



They will update it later, don't to carried away the people on the website forgot to add her to don't even get too cocky about it.

I thought it was said Kushina not playing a major role in the movie?


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> They will update it later, don't to carried away the people on the website forgot to add her to don't even get too cocky about it.



looks like Hinata will be a real minor character in this movie this why they didn't add her in list of cast 
or maybe she's not gonna speak at all 

Edit: new pic (road to ninja)


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

^

You need to remove that.




ichihimelove said:


> looks like Hinata will be a real minor character in this movie this why they didn't add her in list of cast
> or maybe she's not gonna speak at all



The website is not even completed with the summary yet. Stop making up lies.

Stop jumping the gun or else it will backfire on you.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll laugh really hard if Naruto ends up with Hinata at the end just because of this thread. 
**

Also for the last time, I'm not trying to argue Sakura's position in the movie, I'm trying to say that the Konoha 12 won't simply be in a few scenes.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I'll laugh really hard if Naruto ends up with Hinata at the end just because of this thread.



me too  LoooL  



Jessicα said:


> Also for the last time, I'm not trying to argue Sakura's position in the movie, I'm trying to say that the Konoha 12 won't simply be in a few scenes.



Hinata is there and that's it. she will not fight and she's only there because of Konoha team. Makes the most sense.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 19, 2012)

Hinata is added to the website:


Nana Mizuki as Hinata Hyuga

Better look again.

What were you saying about her not talking nor fighting?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2012)

It doesn't really. Just because I hate Shikamaru with a dying passion for blowing my Hidan up doesn't mean I can officially announce he won't be in the movie. As XZ had said, the sight is currently incomplete with the information, or they may have accidentally skipped over Hinata for some reason. 

Now you can argue you don't want Hinata to be in the movie, and that's completely valid, but there is no current physical proof which leads up to believe that. In fact it's the opposite, since we see, according to Kishimoto, Hinata will gain a new costume/personality change.

EDIT: Looks like I was right, they did add Hinata. Must of forgot or something.

Also I wonder why Madara is listed among the Konoha 12 and not the Akatsuki?


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> Now you can argue you don't want Hinata to be in the movie,



Who said that ?? 



Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> You need to remove that.



In your dream LoooL


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2012)

I will admit, I'm assuming a bit. But assuming that you're a NaruSaku fan (which naturally hates Hinata, while NaruHina fans hate Sakura; it's the same thing with -intense- Itachi and Minato, the other fanbase hates the opposite character) I can draw to a conclusion, especially with your rash statement saying that she will not fight, when there's nothing pointing to that she won't fight as if it were fact.

I mean of course I could be totally wrong, but again, that's just from my observations. 

Then again I really don't care, I just want to see dem Akatsuki.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 19, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I will admit, I'm assuming a bit. But assuming that you're a NaruSaku fan (which naturally hates Hinata, while NaruHina fans hate Sakura; it's the same thing with -intense- Itachi and Minato, the other fanbase hates the opposite character) I can draw to a conclusion, especially with your rash statement saying that she will not fight, when there's nothing pointing to that she won't fight as if it were fact.
> 
> I mean of course I could be totally wrong, but again, that's just from my observations.
> 
> Then again I really don't care, I just want to see dem Akatsuki.



I like NaruSaku but NaruHina is my second favorite couple 

I was telling the truth not to defend or bash anything


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone can edit ANN. Someone just preemptively added all those voice actors based on what characters are seen in the advertisements. There's no real source that lists all of the VA's yet.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Anyone can edit ANN. Someone just preemptively added all those voice actors based on what characters are seen in the advertisements. There's no real source that lists all of the VA's yet.



Exactly. 

Thats what I'm trying to say about Summaries are not always accurate.

Lets wait until we get more info about the movie and a new extended trailer. Can't say it as its confirmed that Konoha 11 are not getting any spotlight or playing minor roles.

That poster from Tokyopop doesn't cut it and its a fan-service. I go with the Kishi poster, because think if they weren't getting spotlight then how would it explain, Hinata's unzipped jacket, Kiba's new markings, and Ino's new outfit?

Just only Team 8 and 10 are likely playing a role in the movie.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 20, 2012)

> Anyone can edit ANN. Someone just preemptively added all those voice actors based on what characters are seen in the advertisements. There's no real source that lists all of the VA's yet.



Holy words!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol people thinking that there would be any shipping in this movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2012)

When do you think another trailer of 2 mins will be out?


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 20, 2012)

insane111 said:


> There's no real source that lists all of the VA's yet.



If you want real source here: (that lists of main characters) :risu
mainly in recent years
*うずまきナルト*：竹内順子／*春野サクラ*：中村千絵／*波風ミナ*ト：森川智之


----------



## zlatko (Apr 20, 2012)

anything new ?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> If you want real source here: (that lists of main characters) :risu
> mainly in recent years
> *うずまきナルト*：竹内順子／*春野サクラ*：中村千絵／*波風ミナ*ト：森川智之



Have you ever learned anything?

It doesn't do any good.

Movie 1:

Naruto

Sakura 

Rock Lee

Sakura and Lee played minor roles.

Movie 2:
Naruto

Kakashi

Shinno

Kakashi played a minor role in it.


How is this any different?

Casts does not equal major role.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Movie 1:
> 
> Naruto
> 
> ...



Sakura and Lee played major roles in Movie 1
They are with Naruto from beginning to end of movie (not just 3 or 4 minutes)


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 20, 2012)

Are we forgetting that Kishi is making this movie lulz

Expect NaruSasu bromance


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Sakura and Lee played major roles in Movie 1
> They are with Naruto from beginning to end of movie (not just 3 or 4 minutes)



But not fully. Neji was there too and not just 3 of 4 minutes. Stop lying that Konoha 11 were 4 of 5 minutes of Movie 3.

Movie 4: cast

Naruto

Kakashi

Minato

Sakura.

Sakura didn't play a major role in the movie.

Stop this nonsense for your personal hope for 2 people.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> But not fully. Neji was there too and not just 3 of 4 minutes. Stop lying that Konoha 11 were 4 of 5 minutes of Movie 3.


Neji was the fourth main character in Movie 1 like Kushina in (road to ninja) 




Matrix XZ said:


> Movie 4: cast
> 
> Naruto
> 
> ...



Don't lie 
The main characters in movie 4 are Naruto and Minato 
*うずまきナルト*：竹内順子／*波風ミナト*：森川智之
mainly in recent years


----------



## zlatko (Apr 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> But not fully. Neji was there too and not just 3 of 4 minutes. Stop lying that Konoha 11 were 4 of 5 minutes of Movie 3.
> 
> Movie 4: cast
> 
> ...



when they say cast they dont mean who will be 100% in the movie or 0,1 % in Kick Ass the movie Nicolas Cage is in cast but he is killed right away with only couple of scenes. so maybe they will be shown but not like trough whole movie


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Neji was the fourth main character in Movie 1 like Kushina in (road to ninja)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It only had Naruto, Minato, Sakura.

Never mentioned Kushina.

Neji was not mentioned in the movie cast.

I'm not lying.



Movie 4:

Kazuhiko Inoue, Toshiyuki Morikawa, Junko Takeuchi and Chie Nakamura.

You brought this up and you make up lies.

Also Minato didn't play much of a role in movie 4 as far as I heard.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  LoooL :rofl

I gave you official source (TVTokyo) and you gave me unofficial source (idmb) LoooL 
mainly in recent years

Can you give me a real source to believe you ?? 

and Minato played much of a role in movie 4 , he with Naruto beat main enemy (you must go watch the movie before you talk)


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  LoooL :rofl
> 
> I gave you official source (TVTokyo) and you gave me unofficial source (idmb) LoooL
> 
> Can you give me a real source to believe you ??



You are so cocky, you think everything you know whats going to happen to expect only to be backfired.

Give me a break your the one who brought the idmb about Blood Prison in the first place your liar.

Give me the official source of Blood Prison.

You think i don't know that?

Minato played a minor role like Sasuke did in movie 2 and helped him in the end.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Give me the official source of Blood Prison.



Link removed
*うずまきナル*ト：竹内順子／*無為*：てらそままさき／*竜舌*：園崎未恵／*無垢*：中村悠一／*キラービー*：江口央生

Junko Takeuchi as *Naruto Uzumaki*
Mie Sonozaki as *Ryuuzetsu* (new character)
Masaki Terasoma as *Mui* (new character)
Yūichi Nakamura as *Muku *(new character)
Hisao Egawa as *Killer Bee*

sorry I didn't list Muku and Killer Bee before 
but you lied, you said Killer Bee and Sakura (with Naruto) are main characters in Blood Prison Movie


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 20, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Link removed
> *うずまきナル*ト：竹内順子／*無為*：てらそままさき／*竜舌*：園崎未恵／*無垢*：中村悠一／*キラービー*：江口央生
> 
> Junko Takeuchi as Naruto Uzumaki
> ...



I did not Lie, I *thought *she was in the main cast!

Killer Bee didn't play a role until the end of the movie thats from what i heard.

You don't know what is going on, the full details hasn't come out yet. And Kushina was not added to the main cast list.

It doesn't matter because you don't know what your expecting, otherwise you will end up disappointed.

There hasn't been any more details about it and the site will be updated just you wait and see.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 21, 2012)

Is there any update about the new movie like a new trailer yet?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 21, 2012)

When is this ever going to come out?


----------



## Spica (Apr 21, 2012)

July 28th but don't take my word for it, Matrix will probably prove me, ANN and TvTokyo wrong.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 21, 2012)

Spica said:


> July 28th but don't take my word for it, Matrix will probably prove me, ANN and TvTokyo wrong.



I never said TvTokyo or ANN were wrong.


I only thought about was there and what wasn't. And most can be edited like ANN.

Plus the magazine scan said 7/28.


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 21, 2012)

Geez everytime I look at this thread for updates i'm seeing an argument, the rage and hatred is strong in this thread   i'll have to check this again later for more info


----------



## Combine (Apr 21, 2012)

TigerTwista said:


> Geez everytime I look at this thread for updates i'm seeing an argument, the rage and hatred is strong in this thread   i'll have to check this again later for more info


Yeah, this thread sure went to hell the past few pages. Yeah, probably no more info until new trailer in late June.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Mie Sonozaki as *Ryuuzetsu* (new character)
> Masaki Terasoma as *Mui* (new character)
> Yūichi Nakamura as *Muku *(new character)


       



> Hisao Egawa as *Killer Bee*


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ & Ichihimelove are like husband and wife, pointless arguments lol.



   Anyways, when are we getting a new official trailer on Road to Ninja?


----------



## Combine (Apr 21, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> Anyways, when are we getting a new official trailer on Road to Ninja?


If we go by the movies of previous years. The full trailer (1:30) is released sometime around the end of June (Blood Prison's full trailer was released on June 24, 2011). And unfortunately, there will probably be nothing before then.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 22, 2012)

The story and drawing:* Masashi Kishimoto (岸本 斉史)* 
Main Charaters: *Naruto*, *Sakura* and *Minato* 
(*Official Source*) tektek.org



Also In this pic
if you look to the corner,
you'll see main characters (*Naruto*,*Sakura* and *Minato*)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 22, 2012)

Why does Hinata look like a slut?


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes it does have Naruto, Sakura, and Minato as the only three names in the cast on the poster

This is the dumbest argument I've ever seen


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> Why does Hinata look like a slut?



and the problem is? 

slutty hinata ftw 

if they make some characters different like naruto being emo or sasuke being like naruto, i am ok with this 



Geg said:


> Yes it does have Naruto, Sakura, and Minato as the only three names in the cast on the poster
> 
> This is the dumbest argument I've ever seen



if it's true then that's the dumbest movies poster i ever saw. sakura? i am not a fan of hinata either but why?


----------



## Harbour (Apr 22, 2012)

Sakura used for a pairing(or just for Sakura-fandom), Minato for a badass action(movie need someone who will beat the shit from the whole Akatsuki squad, Pain and Itachi including).


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 22, 2012)

Having 3 Names doesn't mean anything, the movie's info hasn't been updated neither the other characters role.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 22, 2012)

We'll take the long trailer of the movie on June 15th... we obtained the long trailer on 17th June last year, 18th for The Lost Tower. So it is clear we have the long trailer the third Friday of June every year!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 22, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> We'll take the long trailer of the movie on June 15th... we obtained the long trailer on 17th June last year, 18th for The Lost Tower. So it is clear we have the long trailer the third Friday of June every year!



Don't forget about movie magazines for more info about the movie and the characters.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 22, 2012)

> Don't forget about movie magazines for more info about the movie and the characters.



Oh yeah new posters too!!


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 22, 2012)

I bring this


to get the fact that it was *Naruto*, *Sakura* and *Minato* as the main characters was right in our faces from the very start. I guess this is what you miss out on when you don't know any japanese. 
From beginning, Kishi's mind was thinking of story about *Naruto*, *Sakura* and *Naruto's parents*


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Apr 23, 2012)

No offense to all the Hinata fans out there, but that poster makes her look very slutty.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 23, 2012)

Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> No offense to all the Hinata fans out there, but that poster makes her look very slutty.



No i don't think so. I believe that her showing her unzipped is a teaser of showing her all strength adding to her Twin Lion Fists.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Link removed
> *うずまきナル*ト：竹内順子／*無為*：てらそままさき／*竜舌*：園崎未恵／*無垢*：中村悠一／*キラービー*：江口央生
> 
> Junko Takeuchi as *Naruto Uzumaki*
> ...


filler characters = check.
filler plot = check.
canon characters that people want to see (kushina, minato, rookie 9) = check














the disappointment will be delicious


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I bring this
> 
> 
> to get the fact that it was *Naruto*, *Sakura* and *Minato* as the main characters was right in our faces from the very start. I guess this is what you miss out on when you don't know any japanese.
> From beginning, Kishi's mind was thinking of story about *Naruto*, *Sakura* and *Naruto's parents*


I'll just quote this. 



Matrix XZ said:


> No it doesn't. I believe that her showing her unzipped is a teaser of showing her all strength adding to her Twin Lion Fists.


Please correct your first sentence to "No, I don't think so.", it's a personal opinion whenever someone looks slutty or not. You have quite a demanding tone.


----------



## Sera (Apr 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Also In this pic
> if you look to the corner,
> you'll see main characters (*Naruto*,*Sakura* and *Minato*)



I'm pretty sure Minato and Kushina will be a big part of this movie, sure. Just because Sakura is one of the names mentioned doesn't mean much at this point.



Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> No offense to all the Hinata fans out there, but that poster makes her look very slutty.



It seems very out of character for Hinata, that is all.


----------



## Combine (Apr 23, 2012)

Man, I don't think I realize yet how tough it will seem to wait a full year from now (when that moment of realization in fact does set in), which will probably be when the movie is released. 

Then we usually get the Soundtrack released around the same time (usually in the same month) and we might even get some impressions/reviews from Japan too.

Pass the time at the start just listening to the soundtrack while watching the full trailer and trying to imagine the rest


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there any update info or new trailer of the new movie yet?


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Combine said:


> Man, I don't think I realize yet how tough it will seem to wait a full year from now (when that moment of realization in fact does set in), which will probably be when the movie is released.
> 
> Then we usually get the Soundtrack released around the same time (usually in the same month) and we might even get some impressions/reviews from Japan too.
> 
> Pass the time at the start just listening to the soundtrack while watching the full trailer and trying to imagine the rest


Actually, Road to Ninja OSTS should be released a couple of days after Road to Ninja comes to threaters so we will get the soundtracks this summer Need more Yasuharu Takanashi epicness.





Matrix XZ said:


> Is there any update info or new trailer of the new movie yet?


Long trailer is coming in June appariently.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Addy said:


> filler characters = check.
> filler plot = check.
> canon characters that people want to see (kushina, minato, rookie 9) = check
> 
> ...



you realize that's Blood Prison cast, right?


----------



## The Big G (Apr 24, 2012)

Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> No offense to all the Hinata fans out there, but that poster makes her look very slutty.





Vino said:


> Why does Hinata look like a slut?



Slutnata is the GOAT


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm hoping Hinata would get powered up in the movie when using Twin Lion Fists, I mean something a more flashy epic moment and defeat her enemy.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I believe that her showing her unzipped is a teaser of showing her all strength adding to her Twin Lion Fists.



It's called fanservice. 

I find it so bizarre with Ino so subdued in comparision... but if it is part Naruto's dream reality...


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 24, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> It's called fanservice.
> 
> I find it so bizarre with Ino so subdued in comparision... but if it is part Naruto's dream reality...



I don't think its a dream reality. It doesn't make sense for it to be illusion. 

You just don't want Hinata to be baddass looking. 

Its Kishi's work and he drew Hinata in that poster, and he is writing a story about it. Do you think that he would ignore Rookie 9's share of fights?


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2012)

insane111 said:


> you realize that's Blood Prison cast, right?












still doesn't mean no filler characters


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Actually, Road to Ninja OSTS should be released a couple of days after Road to Ninja comes to threaters so we will get the soundtracks this summer Need more Yasuharu Takanashi epicness.



Road to Ninja Original Soundtrack will be released on July 25th and I will buy it!! I love so damn that idol of Takanashi!!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think its a dream reality. It doesn't make sense for it to be illusion.
> 
> You just don't want Hinata to be baddass looking.
> 
> Its Kishi's work and he drew Hinata in that poster, and he is writing a story about it. Do you think that he would ignore Rookie 9's share of fights?


Butthurts gonna butthurt, stop feeling offended all the time. You're kinda ruining the mood here with all these kind of comments and all.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> You just don't want Hinata to be baddass looking.


That's untrue. I have problems with Hinata's meekness, therefore if she's actually playing against type, what's there for me to complain about?



> Its Kishi's work and he drew Hinata in that poster, and he is writing a story about it. Do you think that he would ignore Rookie 9's share of fights?



_Yes_. I'm still waiting for Kakashi's rampage and Sasuke's carnage.


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think its a dream reality. It doesn't make sense for it to be illusion.
> 
> *You just don't want Hinata to be baddass looking. *
> 
> Its Kishi's work and he drew Hinata in that poster, and he is writing a story about it. Do you think that he would ignore Rookie 9's share of fights?



i won't say badass


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Road to Ninja Original Soundtrack will be released on July 25th and I will buy it!! I love so damn that idol of Takanashi!!


OMFG I can't wait, where did you get that information? And yes, I'm a Yasuharu Takanashi fanboy so I can't fucking wait, does anyone know when OST 3 is coming out?


----------



## Combine (Apr 24, 2012)

Addy said:


> still doesn't mean no filler characters


Admittedly, in the trailer, there appears to be a concept sketch for a completely new character. Some speculate it's Sakura's dad because of the circles on his outfit which match hers.

And great to hear that the Soundtrack will hit at about the same time as the movie releases. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be good.


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2012)

Can't wait for the soundtrack. Hope it's good.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 24, 2012)

> OMFG I can't wait, where did you get that information? And yes, I'm a Yasuharu Takanashi fanboy so I can't fucking wait, does anyone know when OST 3 is coming out?


OSTs of Naruto movies are always out on Wednesday before the official release of the movie, Saturday. and this also applies to other movies. For example, Fairy Tail movie will be released on August 18th, but the soundtrack will be out on 15th, Wednesday (and I can't wait for this!!)
I think OST 3 will released this summer or autumn! We will have a dozen or more of new tracks from the new arc!


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> OSTs of Naruto movies are always out on Wednesday before the official release of the movie, Saturday. and this also applies to other movies. For example, Fairy Tail movie will be released on August 18th, but the soundtrack will be out on 15th, Wednesday (and I can't wait for this!!)
> I think OST 3 will released this summer or autumn! We will have a dozen or more of new tracks from the new arc!


Dozen soundtracks? Did you not see episode 256? Masashi Kishimoto & Studio Pierrot gave Yasuharu a handful to handle, including the new soundtracks he made for Killer Bee(I was shocked that he can do a rap beat that good), Kushina, Minato, Konan & Edo Tensei's theme songs, I'm sure he made over 30-40 new soundtracks for the new arc that is coming next week so I can't wait to hear them, I hope the battle songs are as good as Fairy Tail's battle soundtracks because Yasuharu goes hard on them.




    And I can't wait for Road to Ninja OSTS, and OST 3, hopefully it gets announced soon but like you said, I think it will come out in Autumn.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Dozen soundtracks? Did you not see episode 256? Masashi Kishimoto & Studio Pierrot gave Yasuharu a handful to handle, including the new soundtracks he made for Killer Bee(I was shocked that he can do a rap beat that good), Kushina, Minato, Konan & Edo Tensei's theme songs, I'm sure he made over 30-40 new soundtracks for the new arc that is coming next week so I can't wait to hear them, I hope the battle songs are as good as Fairy Tail's battle soundtracks because Yasuharu goes hard on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30-40 soundtracks why no? It would be great


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> 30-40 soundtracks why no? It would be great


Lol, I never said it was a bad thing, I was just saying that it's going to be a handful for Yasuharu so we are going to get alot of that won't be able to fit in OST 3 especially how previous arcs their were OSTS that were unreleased.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 26, 2012)

Can i just write down what i think for a second to anyone trying to bring up a pairing war? Seriously do people so strongly feel it's worth their precious time sitting in front of the computer all day type-arguing about pieces of paper getting together? of course there is nothing wrong with being a fan of characters in a story possibly falling in love, but it gets taken to a whole different level with some. Maybe when you get over it you will feel silly and laugh about it.  PLEASE just keep the thread about the movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is from wikipedia about the movie.



> The film is set in an alternate reality of the Naruto universe in which Naruto never lost his parents and the masked villain, Tobi, carries out his plan to rule the world by shrouding it in illusions.


'

I don't know if this is true or not.

But it doesn't make sense of how the Akatsuki were revived without Tobi.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wikipedia is not reliable; anyone can edit it and make up shit.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 26, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Wikipedia is not reliable; anyone can edit it and make up shit.



So can official websites they can be edited as well such as the Anime News Network.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 26, 2012)

As far as I know Anime News Network isn't official, rather its a place where people gather information for animes. (I suppose like a anime wikipedia but better regulated)


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Someone just made that up based on what has been hinted at in the trailers. Like how someone added all of the voice actors to ANN even though Minato/Naruto/Sakura are the only ones that have been officially listed.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Here is from wikipedia about the movie.
> 
> '
> 
> ...



unless it has a source for what they say then it's just an assumption by the writter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread 

Anyway, wikipedia is shit.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> As far as I know Anime News Network isn't official, rather its a place where people gather information for animes. (I suppose like a anime wikipedia but better regulated)



Well it did gather the writers and directors.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 27, 2012)

TVTokyo is an official site and it cannot edit 
And this is my real source 

It is the source that I got all info for movie


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> TVTokyo is an official site and it cannot edit
> And this is my real source
> 
> It is the source that I got all info for movie



It can be updated with new info.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 27, 2012)

yes, it can be updated from workers in TVTokyo if there is new info
But cannot edit it by anyone like fans

ANN and Wiki can be edited by fans.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> This thread
> 
> Anyway, wikipedia is shit.


If only you were here to see all those deleted posts.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> If only you were here to see all those deleted posts.



Yea dang, I missed it


----------



## zlatko (Apr 27, 2012)

Medal fot the guy how deleted the post;s


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't know if this is true or not.
> 
> But it doesn't make sense of how the Akatsuki were revived without Tobi.



I'm not sure about everything that wiki says about this movie.


----------



## Combine (Apr 27, 2012)

At this point I'm almost about to take the plot/story from TVTokyo with a grain of salt, at least until the info actually pans out.

Though I guess with the Blood Prison plot did kind of indeed pan out (Quote from Geg on 4/16/2011):


> Story: After being captured for attempting to assassinate the leader of Kumogakure, the Raikage, and killing Jounin from Kirigakure and Iwagakure, Naruto is imprisoned in Hoozukijou, a criminal containment facility also known as the Blood Prison. The master of the castle, Mui, uses the ultimate imprisonment jutsu to steal power from the prisoners. In this place, something is aiming for Naruto's life. The battle to prove his innocence and uncover the truth has begun for Naruto and his friends.



The problem with Road to Ninja's plot is it's much more complicated than that.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2012)

The movie summaries tend to only describe what happens at the beginning, this one shouldn't be any different. The bulk of the movie probably takes place after Tobi uses his technique on Naruto/Sakura, but this summary is more vague than usual because it doesn't specifically say what Tobi does to them or what they're going to have to escape.


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm hoping Hinata would get powered up in the movie when using Twin Lion Fists, I mean something a more flashy epic moment and defeat her enemy.



Why?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

Naurtopedia changed it from:

*
Naruto and Sakura both attacked by the man's mysterious new dōjutsu*

to this

*Naruto and his allies are both attacked by the man's mysterious new dōjutsu*

I don't think Narutpedia would do something like that unless it was a mistranslation and took it grains of salt. Although It does sound better that way, because if Tobi appears in Konoha all of Konoha would know they are being attack by Tobi.

I'm not making a pairing discussion, I'm only trying to make common sense about the article.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 28, 2012)

Somehow I doubt all 3 of the translations I've seen, including Takl,  mistranslated allies as Sakura.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Somehow I doubt all 3 of the translations I've seen, including Takl,  mistranslated allies as Sakura.



I'm not saying they are, but I feel that doesn't make sense with Tobi attacking both Naruto and Sakura where it should be Naruto and his allies. The summary was vague and didn't make sense with Kishi's poster to have Team 8 and 10 plus Kakashi and Gai not playing a key roles in the movie. Kishi writing the story and he is not leaving them behind.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, regardless of if it makes sense I looked at the Japanese text and it does only say Naruto/Sakura. So I edited that page back to normal.

 If Tobi is putting them in some kind of illusion, that's probably where all the rookies with their altered personalities appear anyways.


----------



## Spica (Apr 28, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm not saying they are, but I feel that doesn't make sense with Tobi attacking both Naruto and Sakura where it should be Naruto and his allies. The summary was vague and didn't make sense with Kishi's poster to have Team 8 and 10 plus Kakashi and Gai not playing a key roles in the movie. Kishi writing the story and he is not leaving them behind.



Regardless of it making sense, isn't it wishful thinking on your part to say that it should rather be the allies than Sakura, just so you can have your Konoha 9 included in the movie? 

Don't set yourself up to a fall, man.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Well, regardless of if it makes sense I looked at the Japanese text and it does only say Naruto/Sakura. So I edited that page back to normal.
> 
> If Tobi is putting them in some kind of illusion, that's probably where all the rookies with their altered personalities appear anyways.



I don't believe that Tobi put Rookies altered personalities. I think its Naruto who is put under genjutsu which would make sense about Naruto wearing a mask and a cloak.

I believe that Sakura and Naruto are becoming Tobi's puppets that it will be up to Rookie 9 to save them.

I'm still putting that big bold line grains of salt, until real complete info has come.


----------



## ichihimelove (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks insane111, for editing that page
Because some jerk hater changed the original script


----------



## Kony (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread is a joke, right ?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Thanks insane111, for editing that page
> Because some jerk hater changed the original script



I don't think it was a hater.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Spica (Apr 28, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't believe that Tobi put Rookies altered personalities. I think its Naruto who is put under genjutsu which would make sense about Naruto wearing a mask and a cloak.
> 
> *I believe that Sakura and Naruto are becoming Tobi's puppets that it will be up to Rookie 9 to save them.*



 

What is air?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

There was an WSJ about the movie's info that Takl translated it does anyone have that?


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2012)

June is still a long way from here (full trailer). July even more so. And well, count down 364 days until we can see it for ourselves.

Also, if the Blood Prison film is any indication, then this film will probably have major differences from the main manga story in terms of being an AU, despite being written by Kishi (he himself probably would not want to be limited to the boundaries of his manga story)


----------



## Olivia (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I may be going to Japan this summer, and if it happens to fall on the week of when the movie is released then I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

^

Ok good, let us know all about and fill us the plot as much as you can.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 28, 2012)

Hasn't the movie released yet?..


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually, the Naruto anime often alters the openings during the movie's release to show footage from the film. I just watched an episode that aired during Blood Prison's release (and recall seeing the same for previous films) and in retrospect, those openings pretty much spoil the films in entirety almost.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I like those altered openings  They're cool.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdSY1g71Se8&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

Character sketches of the movie, from the Tokyokit who gave info about the Blood Prison movie from Japan.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 30, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdSY1g71Se8&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Character sketches of the movie, from the Tokyokit who gave info about the Blood Prison movie from Japan.



Someone put a photoshop filter on existing art


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Someone put a photoshop filter on existing art



Tokyokit is has been a Naruto collector that lives in Japan and its a sketch of it. Its not a photoshoot. Just ask Tokyokit.


----------



## Combine (Apr 30, 2012)

It's the back of the poster that they were giving away at the Naruto event. It's just the line-sketch of the colored image, nothing new.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Someone put a photoshop filter on existing art



                        .


----------



## Sword Sage (May 2, 2012)

Any News for the movie?


----------



## Kony (May 2, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Any News for the movie?



Yes ! From a rumor, it seems Tonton, Pakkun and Gamakichi will be in the movie


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 2, 2012)

Kony said:


> Yes ! From a rumor, it seems Tonton, Pakkun and Gamakichi will be in the movie



Kidding or real?!..


----------



## ichihimelove (May 2, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Kidding or real?!..



real LooL


----------



## Ummon (May 2, 2012)

Kony said:


> Yes ! From a rumor, it seems Tonton, Pakkun and Gamakichi will be in the movie



Add Akamaru to that lofty group and they can do a new cover of "Fighting Dreamers" opening from Part 1.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 2, 2012)

you know there are still some jerks try to change the original script 
on Wiki LoooL  :rofl  


it's clear from official site 
*Naruto and Sakura are just attacked by Tobi using new dōjutsu* 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sword Sage (May 2, 2012)

^

Will you stop it already?

Your being a troll.


----------



## Taxman (May 2, 2012)

you guys are going down the wrong path.

Move On.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 3, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Someone put a photoshop filter on existing art



:rofl


----------



## Mael (May 4, 2012)

Matrix...that was sad.  I mean Sophie's Choice and Schindler's List couldn't be sadder than your attempt.

As for this?  Meh...likely won't see it.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 4, 2012)

Show on 5/19?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 4, 2012)

^
Its going to be release early?


----------



## ichihimelove (May 4, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Show on 5/19?





> 7/28(土)公開
> 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-『ロード・トゥ・ニンジャ』
> 公開記念！
> うずまきナルトがやってくる
> ...



If someone live in Japan (member of *narutoforums*) 
Please, record this 30 minutes of movie using your camera mobile LooL 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spica (May 4, 2012)

That is an awesome poster and I'm more thrilled than I should be because they used a pencil-sketchy lineart.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 6, 2012)

_110 名無しかわいいよ名無し sage 2012/05/06(日) 05:50:09.28 ID : OQHeO+GG0

    昨日ラグナシアでやってた声優トークショー（順子さんと井上さん）で今年の劇場版について
    ちょっとネタバレ？があったみたいだな

    ・今年の劇場版は今までのようにオリジナルではなく原作に沿ったもの
    ・告知ポスターのナルトミナトクシナ以外の様子が違うのは意味がある（トビの術と関係あり）_


I'm not sure how reliable this poster in 2ch is... but just in case, here's what he/she says:


_Yesterday there was a voice actor talk show hosted in Ragunasha (with Junko-san and Inoue-san, Naruto and Kakashi's seiyuu) - and it seems that they gave a few spoilers about this year's movie?

1) This year's movie will not be an original story like they've been up until now - it will follow the original work.

2) There is a reason why all the characters shown in the movie announcement poster (with the exception of Naruto, Minato and Kushina) have a different appearance - and it's connected with Tobi's jutsu._


The seiyuu talk show is certainly real, since it was publicized both on  and in the  event section... *shrugs*


----------



## SandLeaf (May 6, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _110 名無しかわいいよ名無し sage 2012/05/06(日) 05:50:09.28 ID : OQHeO+GG0
> 
> 昨日ラグナシアでやってた声優トークショー（順子さんと井上さん）で今年の劇場版について
> ちょっとネタバレ？があったみたいだな
> ...



that makes the movie sound MORE EPIC but can i ask what appearance change sakura, gai, shino, kakashi, shikamaru and chouji have on the poster? The only ones with diffent appearances to me are kiba, hinata & ino...


----------



## Sword Sage (May 6, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _110 名無しかわいいよ名無し sage 2012/05/06(日) 05:50:09.28 ID : OQHeO+GG0
> 
> 昨日ラグナシアでやってた声優トークショー（順子さんと井上さん）で今年の劇場版について
> ちょっとネタバレ？があったみたいだな
> ...



I knew that there is a reason of that movie poster with all the characters in it. I hope that each of them will have an epic battle with the revived Akatsuki.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 6, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> that makes the movie sound MORE EPIC but can i ask what appearance change sakura, gai, shino, kakashi, shikamaru and chouji have on the poster? The only ones with diffent appearances to me are kiba, hinata & ino...


choji's spirals are square and shikamaru's ponytail is star shaped. everyone else looks the same.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 6, 2012)

*New information about Naruto Road To Ninja!*

Here's the source: louboutin pas cher

A little summary from the article is that some of the voice actors for the characters are revealed. It also explains why all the characters excluding Minato, Kushina, and Naruto's appearance differenciate in the movie poster and it has something to do with Tobi's genjutsu. 

It also won't be an original story like we've all been thinking, it will follow the original work of Kishimoto meaning it will have some connection with the story in the manga meaning it will be somewhat canon. 

Feel free to discuss.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 6, 2012)

Finally, a movie I will actually watch.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 6, 2012)

^^ Anime moves tend to suck besides certain ones.

The lack of canon followed by the crappy plot = borderline filler.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 6, 2012)

When Can we actually see it on the Internet?


----------



## Coldhands (May 6, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> When Can we actually see it on the Internet?



Well the movie will be released this summer in Japan... So I'd guess we'll have it around spring 2013.


----------



## SaiST (May 6, 2012)

What's with you guys making anime-related threads in the Library lately?


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2012)

oldnews.jpg

(inb4merge/delete)


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2012)

crap, so no alternative universe? 

it's funny that orochimaru barely appeared in any movie. if tobi is getting the filler movie treatment being the main villain of it, i will lmao at him 

he will fail in the canon since he is a bad guy but also in the filler?


----------



## C-Moon (May 6, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> I don't think its a fan made it up. *You need to stop your nonsense when comes to pairings.* I'm only concerned about Konoha 11 getting some spotlight.



Maybe someone else could tell him this, but not you.


----------



## fortysix (May 6, 2012)

Spica said:


> That is an awesome poster and I'm more thrilled than I should be because they used a pencil-sketchy lineart.



That's always how it's drawn, it's just that it's rarely this good in quality and resolution so you don't notice


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Here's the source: louboutin pas cher
> 
> A little summary from the article is that some of the voice actors for the characters are revealed. It also explains why all the characters excluding Minato, Kushina, and Naruto's appearance differenciate in the movie poster and it has something to do with Tobi's genjutsu.
> 
> ...



This movie is gonna be Canon?


----------



## TigerTwista (May 6, 2012)

lol at somewhat canon...this oughta be good.


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2012)

It can't be canon, because Akatsuki is alive. Also, we have just a bunch of chapters until this movie comes out. There's no way the fight can be resolved for this movie to chronicle the Moon Eye Plan.

ichi and Matrix, here we go again.  <3


Pose sure is similar for Naruto and Minato. Interesting. 

Sakura and Kushina, the former does look like a softer version of the latter, but other than that no comments. 

I do like the poster, for... _reasons_.


----------



## insane111 (May 6, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> It can't be canon, because Akatsuki is alive. Also, we have just a bunch of chapters until this movie comes out. There's no way the fight can be resolved for this movie to chronicle the Moon Eye Plan.



The summary said that the Akatsuki members are dead, so the ones in the movie are either fakes, clones, or revived somehow.


----------



## Combine (May 6, 2012)

Still hard to be canon for the fact that Konan died when Tobi changed his uniform. She can't be dead while he's still wearing his old Akatsuki outfit.

Also, going to be tough for Naruto to know both his mom and dad when he's not stuck at the island turtle. Unless Kishi is going to pull some shitty memory-wipe (that happened in movie 4) cop out.


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 7, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Here's the source: louboutin pas cher
> 
> A little summary from the article is that some of the voice actors for the characters are revealed. It also explains why all the characters excluding Minato, Kushina, and Naruto's appearance differenciate in the movie poster and it has something to do with Tobi's genjutsu.
> 
> ...



That gonna be epic ..but can I ask one question:Is Sasuke will be in the movie?!..:33
want to be sure ..


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 7, 2012)

Canon or not I think I'll draw the line between the movie and the manga. 

*Snip ~Taxman*



Gamma Akutabi said:


> Maybe someone else could tell him this, but not you.



I am going to second this. 

But if I think about it, this thread would be rather dull without stuffs like these.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*This maybe the ticket*


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2012)

Somehow I see disaster in shoving a movie made "canon" into an already slowly running mango.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> Maybe someone else could tell him this, but not you.



Matrix...fucking Christ.  Before laws people used to take others out back and beat them with a rubber hose, but now they've got those God damned unions.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2012)

The amount of deletes and edits 



ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on the kanji, and what I read. Yeah it seems to be a ticket. One where you watch the movie earlier than it's release date, probably.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 10, 2012)

So who is this man?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 10, 2012)

it looks like a guy from uzumaki clan


----------



## Nuuskis (May 10, 2012)

I hope this is alternative universe of what would happen if Tobi would actually achieve his goal.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2012)

There are people speculating that man is Sakura's dad.

Also, I hope it is an alternate universe too.


----------



## zlatko (May 10, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> The amount of deletes and edits
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the kanji, and what I read. Yeah it seems to be a ticket. One where you watch the movie earlier than it's release date, probably.



Can you translate the first pitcure ? 



ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Combine (May 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure what is printed on the ticket and that poster is what was already on the official website which has been translated: tektek.org

As for the new character. Are we sure it's a guy? Looks like he's wearing a dress, so maybe its a girl? Sakura's Mom or Dad? lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2012)

^He has muscles, his face says that hes a man. Etc. If it's a woman then... well that's one muscular woman lol

And you can't be sure he's wearing a dress, It could be a long coat or something of the sort, but who says men can't wear dresses anyway. 



zlatko said:


> Can you translate the first pitcure ?



I'd translate it if i can. Thing is I can read chinese, not japanese. Sorry about that


----------



## G (May 10, 2012)

You never know.. Kishi made Haku and Deidara.


----------



## Combine (May 10, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> ^He has muscles, his face says that hes a man. Etc. If it's a woman then... well that's one muscular woman lol
> 
> And you can't be sure he's wearing a dress, It could be a long coat or something of the sort, but who says men can't wear dresses anyway.


Well, the only muscle showed off is the bicep, but isn't it a trait of Sakura to show off/flex her biceps when she gets ready to fight/pissed? Also, the eyes are kind of big for a typical male character.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2012)

There's also the broad shoulders/bigger figure that made me identify him as male. 

The eyes look fine to me. Pretty much the standard size but not that it effects a gender of a character imo.


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2012)

lol at the idea of it being a relative of sakura.

whoever it is dude(?) is ugly.


----------



## Combine (May 10, 2012)

Kage said:


> lol at the idea of it being a relative of sakura.
> 
> *whoever it is dude(?) is ugly*.


Makes it pretty obvious then that they are totally related, no?


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2012)

Combine said:


> Makes it pretty obvious then that they are totally related, no?





i might be nearly convinced if there were tears in his eyes as well.


----------



## calimike (May 11, 2012)

Naruto movie info and intro are out in WSJ #24 this week. No one scan yet


----------



## Kiss (May 11, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> There are people speculating that man is Sakura's dad.
> 
> Also, I hope it is an alternate universe too.



Very interesting.


----------



## sweetmelissa (May 11, 2012)

sakura's daddy?


----------



## Lolitalush (May 11, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> So who is this man?





Haruka Katana said:


> *There are people speculating that man is Sakura's dad.*
> 
> Also, I hope it is an alternate universe too.



That thought crossed my mind when I first saw this picture as well.

 hmmmm....

He has a devilock.


----------



## Olivia (May 11, 2012)

Why do I see Sakura's face at the very left?


----------



## ichihimelove (May 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I think these two new faces are belong to Naruto and Sakura after they are attacked by new justu (The Eye of the Moon Plan)


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 11, 2012)

calimike said:


> Naruto movie info and intro are out in WSJ #24 this week. No one scan yet



This is what Ohana posted in 2ch:

_91 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/05/10(木) 00:05:24.57 ID:9G58MBpTP
>>84 
試写会ご招待～　の応募の仕方くらい。 
あと裏ページに　暁とか忍連合とかの説明くらいしかない。_

_The ways to apply for an invitation to the private showing meeting.
On the back page there is only an explanation about Akatsuki, the Ninja Alliance and so on._


----------



## MedicalBlonde (May 11, 2012)

The man looks like he has a smiliar styled outfit after Sakura's red dress in Part I, with the way the symbol at the bottom of the dress(?) looks like the Haruno clan symbol.


----------



## ilcane87 (May 11, 2012)

Why all this talk about another Haruno, wouldn't it make more sense for that silhouette to be Sakura herself?

After all, every character is supposedly going to be redesigned inside the Genjutsu, and that picture is shown right after Naruto's new look (there's even Sakura's regular face on the left).

The eyes, hair and body size seem to match hers as well.


The expression is sort of manly, but then again Sakura might even be a male in the Genjutsu dimension.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 11, 2012)

ilcane87 said:


> Why all this talk about another Haruno, wouldn't it make more sense for that silhouette to be Sakura herself?
> 
> After all, every character is supposedly going to be redesigned inside the Genjutsu, and that picture is shown right after Naruto's new look (there's even Sakura's regular face on the left).
> 
> ...



Yeah, its Sakura herself


----------



## Abanikochan (May 12, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Yeah, its Sakura herself



How would you know that when the movie hasn't even come out yet?


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2012)

Sakura's dad?  .


----------



## tkROUT (May 12, 2012)

From volume 60,

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 12, 2012)

Sakura's daddy, huh ?

I wonder if he would have pink hair....so I can laugh out loud !






But anyway.....DAMN....the last 10-15 pages had arguments over stupid movie posters.....and about pairings of all things !


_Glad to see that the debates have not changed at all !_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 12, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> From volume 60,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Interesting, so these are the notes of the movie?


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 12, 2012)

LOL, I just read 19 pages of Matrix and ichihimelove catfight xD. But anyway on track, Im gonna be in Japan when this is released (thank you Mon and Dad), however wheather ill see it wil depend on my exam results:sweat


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2012)

Looks like Itachi will be playing a larger role in this movie than anyone else in Akatsuki.

I am pleased.


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I wonder if he would have pink hair....so I can laugh out loud !


I hope he does. Pink men is my fetish.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 13, 2012)

That would be funny. However I already know who Sakura's daddy is. wanna see.



sry dunno how to add spoiler, can someone please send me a message wit how to do it. Im still new here


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2012)

Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> That would be funny. However I already know who Sakura's daddy is. wanna see.
> 
> 
> 
> sry dunno how to add spoiler, can someone please send me a message wit how to do it. Im still new here



so sakura's father hotter than sakura....... why am i not surprised? 

anyway, movie akatuki. insta win. as for the other characters, i don't really care.  although, with much characters how will they fit it in time and not change the story to go along with it since most of them are dead unless they.........................  flashbacks


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> so sakura's father hotter than sakura....... why am i not surprised?
> 
> anyway, movie akatuki. insta win. as for the other characters, i don't really care.  although, with much characters how will they fit it in time and not change the story to go along with it since most of them are dead unless they.........................  flashbacks



its the only movie im gonna watch after the abysmal performance of Shippuden movie 1 i lost interest in all movie. Kishi's writing this so thats why I wanna watch,


----------



## SandLeaf (May 14, 2012)

Look at this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkBzu3Wmubc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (May 14, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Look at this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkBzu3Wmubc[/YOUTUBE]



Aw man,

I almost post this. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Olivia (May 14, 2012)

Imagine if only those four battled the Akatsuki.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2012)

I thought sasuke was in the movie?


----------



## Combine (May 14, 2012)

Considering Itachi so far has been pretty prominent in the posters. It'd be really weird if Sasuke didn't show up.

Konan sure is making a lot of paper fly around. I wonder if she'll end up using her 600 Billion paper tag technique in the film? Would be interesting to see how someone who isn't Tobi could manage to escape that.


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 14, 2012)

Combine said:


> Considering Itachi so far has been pretty prominent in the posters. It'd be really weird if Sasuke didn't show up.
> 
> Konan sure is making a lot of paper fly around. I wonder if she'll end up using her 600 Billion paper tag technique in the film? Would be interesting to see how someone who isn't Tobi could manage to escape that.


Sasuke already been confirmed to be in the movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2012)

That spread looked pretty good.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 14, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Look at this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gkBzu3Wmubc[/YOUTUBE]



So pressed....

Matrix's rotting this vid's comments thread too.  

Anyway, does Viz include posters and stuff with SJA?


----------



## Kage (May 14, 2012)

better there than here.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 14, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> Matrix's rotting this vid's comments thread too.




He is fighting there LooL 



SandLeaf said:


> Look at this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkBzu3Wmubc[/YOUTUBE]



*劇場版NARUTO ( NARUTO Movie)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sword Sage (May 14, 2012)

There are other users that has the name Matrix.

But that is me, so don't start to be troll.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 14, 2012)

Awesome poster!
Only one month for the long trailer now!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 14, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> Matrix's rotting this vid's comments thread too.





Matrix XZ said:


> But that is me, so don't start to be troll.


 thats awesome.

lack of info is annoying. they could at least release some clean sketches.


----------



## Combine (May 14, 2012)

Man I'd love a direct screenshot image of that poster. 

The first poster would make a great shirt too.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 14, 2012)

I like that spread a lot  I can't wait for the 30 min. video


----------



## Big Mom (May 14, 2012)

This seems like something I want to keep updated on.


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2012)

Wow Matrix...at it again.   Get laid, bro.

Vid was interesting needless to say.


----------



## Chuck (May 15, 2012)

i CAN wait for it, always have when it comes to these kinda movies, eng subs take a while to come out


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 15, 2012)

What am I doing here again xD.


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2012)

^Scoring some rocks.


----------



## BUUUU (May 16, 2012)

> 5月15日の劇場版NARUTO
> 
> 本日、劇場版NARUTOのカッティングを行いました～！
> 
> ...



blog.pierrot


----------



## Combine (May 16, 2012)

From my limited translations skills, it sounds like the main cut of the film has been finished and now it is going into post-production. I would imagine this would also mean a lot of the animators will be freed up, depending on the need for them to fix and correct stuff.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 16, 2012)

Better version of the poster:


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (May 16, 2012)

@BUUUU

What site is the blog by Pierrot?


----------



## BUUUU (May 16, 2012)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> @BUUUU
> 
> What site is the blog by Pierrot?



the URL:

casque beats


----------



## Combine (May 18, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong. But wasn't that sneak preview (30 minutes) of the film to take place this weekend?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2012)

Combine said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. But wasn't that sneak preview (30 minutes) of the film to take place this weekend?



30 minutes? doubt that. 5 minutes? maybe.


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2012)

30 minutes does seem like too much


----------



## Kony (May 18, 2012)

3rd movie's preview in 2009 lasted 30 minutes =)


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2012)

really? wow. the movies themselves aren't that long so that's showing quite a bit in advance.


----------



## CallMeCelly (May 18, 2012)

Hopefully this one isn't boring. :/


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2012)

Kony said:


> 3rd movie's preview in 2009 lasted 30 minutes =)



I didn't see one for the 4th one and neither for the 5th one. Guess they learned from their mistake. I hardly believe anyone will allow a 30 minute sneak preview.


----------



## Kony (May 18, 2012)

Yes, but if it was the case for the 3rd, I don't see why it could not happen for the 6th =). 

Because the 3rd one was for the 10th anniversary of the manga, and this year is the 10th anniversary of the anime. So why not ?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 18, 2012)

From Otona Fami:



サスケが優しくなって帰ってきます

オリジナルメンバー大集合の『NARUTO』集大成的な作品になる今作。しかも"クールなはずのサスケが優しく"、"カカシ先生もめっちゃ熱い"など、劇場版ならではのキャラクターになっているので、サスケがナルトたちと仲間になるという展開も、ありうるかもしれませんね。(宣伝担当)　　　　　

７６％信憑度

_*Sasuke will become kind and come back
*
“A summarization of “NARUTO”, the product of a grand meeting between the original members. Furthermore, “*the usually cool Sasuke will become kind*”, “*Kakashi-sensei will be extremely hot too!*” and so on… and since we’re talking about *his character in the movie version*, it could also be likely that Sasuke will become a nakama of Naruto and his friends.”   (Person in charge of the publicity department)

Credibility degree 76% _


----------



## Uzuto (May 18, 2012)

Anyway, I'm starting to find you a capper for us to look at these first images of the film. By cons I faudrai date + time please


----------



## Lovely (May 18, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Otona Fami:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this for real?


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 18, 2012)

Sasuke...become kind?

Those things don't go together unless "will never" is in between them.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Otona Fami:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Could this mean about Tobi's Genjutsu is to unleash the real feelings inside of them. Like Sasuke who is cruel and cold because kind and gentle.

Or maybe this is an Alternate Universe.

We really need real info about this movie plot.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2012)

*Sasuke will become kind and come back
*

this must be the alternative reality of tobi's eye of the moon plan 

cant wait to see sauce like that


----------



## mayumi (May 18, 2012)

and sakura will love naruto cuz sauceke-kyuuun is not mean anymore.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 18, 2012)

Woow...my favorite character Sasuke will become kind and come back.
This movie will be great 

shit...Why did it say Credibility degree 76% ?? I hope it will be 100%


----------



## zlatko (May 18, 2012)

mayumi said:


> and sakura will love naruto cuz sauceke-kyuuun is not mean anymore.



hahahahahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Otona Fami:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Movie will suck.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 18, 2012)

mayumi said:


> and sakura will love naruto cuz sauceke-kyuuun is not mean anymore.


LoooooL 


Otana Fami magazine is a gaming magazine
I thought it is anime magazine 
now I'm sure the author(s) of the magazine article are just tossing around ideas and speculations, and generating interest in the movie for profit ($$$)
Like many magazines of actor/actress, the author is adding/tossing some ideas and speculations about actor/actress that are not real (in order that just to sell magazine LooL)

And what the hell is *76%* meaning ?? :/


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2012)

^

Its still part of a magazine that mentions the movie Naruto Road to Ninja.


----------



## Lovely (May 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> LoooooL
> 
> 
> Otana Fami magazine is a gaming magazine
> ...



Otona Fami has done a few interviews with Kishimoto in the past. The magazine has many anime/manga content as well as gaming.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Milk it. Milk that cow. Pour in that dough.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> Its still part of a magazine that mentions the movie Naruto Road to Ninja.



Its still part of a magazine that mentions actor/actress. but the author is adding/tossing some ideas and speculations about actor/actress that are not real for profit. 
Also the whole page (article) is talking about Naruto road to ninja movie, but the fan took picture on what the author thought about the movie that why he said *76%* not *100%* LooooL  


you know I like the idea of *76%* probability 
because customers, who are buying his magazine, will not be angry if that not happen in movie (Sasuke doesn't become kind), cause the author said *76%* not *100%*  XD


----------



## Combine (May 18, 2012)

lol, so it's just the author's dumb ideas. Oh well. Still hope we get some feedback from the preview this weekend.


----------



## neshru (May 19, 2012)

Vino said:


> Movie will suck.


I don't think I've ever seen you say a positive thing since you started posting 5 years ago


----------



## Kathutet (May 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you say a positive thing since you started posting 5 years ago


Yes he did/does

But only after he and I do battle
THE CLASHING OF BONE AND SINEW
HURT ME MORE




Only mgs fans will get that one


----------



## neshru (May 19, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> Yes he did/does


Check his last 500 posts in Konoha TV and see how many of them are


----------



## BUUUU (May 19, 2012)

sasuke should be put somehow in the movie


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 19, 2012)

Just to clear things up: the part I translated wasn't simply a random speculation done by a author of the magazine, it was said by _the person in charge of the movie advertising_ (it clearly says so at the end of the article).

As for the credibility rating, I have no idea. XD

Maybe they think the person might be trolling us? Or maybe they simply rate the credibility of people they interview based on their position in the chain of command... so, 'marketing manager' = 76%, 'chief director' = 95% and 'random person working part-time for the drawing staff' = 24%?

Just tossing around some hypotheses, I don't know. XD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 19, 2012)

neshru said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you say a positive thing since you started posting 5 years ago



If you roam to other sections you might see the positive ones.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Otona Fami:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, this world is not worth living in anymore. where is that doomsday device i was working on?


----------



## zlatko (May 19, 2012)

Maybe with kind they where thinking like i better be nise/kind before the bad guy kills me aftr that i will screw them and run away like a sisy girl


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Maybe with kind they where thinking like i better be nise/kind before the bad guy kills me aftr that i will screw them and run away like a sisy girl



i don't know. it's just the premise of "nice sasuke because it's a movie" is like "pain defeated defeated by a sentance from a book because it's in the manga"............  never mind


----------



## zlatko (May 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> i don't know. it's just the premise of "nice sasuke because it's a movie" is like "pain defeated defeated by a sentance from a book because it's in the manga"............  never mind



withe Pain kishi was going with the pen is mightier than the swor or in that part the book sentence is stronger than rinnegan


----------



## Mantux31 (May 19, 2012)

I wonder between what chapters will the movie be


----------



## zlatko (May 19, 2012)

What if the manga ends by july and the movie is like one big conected anime arc of the last chapters ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Otona Fami:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so Sasuke a good guy in the movie?


----------



## Nuuskis (May 19, 2012)

Sasuke is gonna be a good guy in this movie? This thing turned a hell of a lot more interesting. That would really be a sight to see.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 19, 2012)

im hoping this is an au and not a lolgenjutsu.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 19, 2012)

What I guess is, he's going to be fighting with Naruto against another threat - just like in the second movie


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 19, 2012)

Awesome, I rather Sasuke destroying Konoha than helping the good side but in the movie it's obviously it's own Alternative Universe but Kishimoto recently said that the movie will have a connection to the real story so I wonder where he's heading with that but Sasuke fighting alongside with the Naruto & Rookies is good I guess.



    If Sasuke is in the movie then shouldn't Suigetsu, Karin & Jugo be in this movie? Not to mention Kabutomaru & Orochimaru?



    With all the rookies, Akatsukis, Sasuke & etc in the movie, Yasuharu Takanashi is gonna go fucking hard with the epic soundtracks for the movie, their gonna be godlike music I can just fucking feel it, I can't wait, I hope the soundtracks for Road to Ninja surpasses Inheritors of the will of Fire cuz that movie was Yasuharu's best work so far.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 19, 2012)

zlatko said:


> What if the manga ends by july and the movie is like one big conected anime arc of the last chapters ?



Doubt it. I expect at least 30 or so chapters left til the end.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2012)

This is getting interesting. 

I'm leaning towards it being all a genjutsu.


----------



## Si Style (May 20, 2012)

Going by the first poster and the idea of an alternate reality;

If Kushina and Yondaime survived, would they train Naruto so that they could keep an eye on Kyubbi?
This frees up Kakashi, and I wonder if he was assigned charge of team Shikamaru and Gai is in charge of Team Kiba. The teachers obviously influence fighting style, so I can only imagine that's the reason for the change in appearance.

We already know that Naruto would wear a Lee suit if Gai was training him.

We haven't seen enough to back this idea up, but Hinata is obviously more outwardly confident, perhaps triggered by Gai's enthusiasm for life.


----------



## zlatko (May 20, 2012)

untill the original story trailer we can only asume


----------



## Jeαnne (May 20, 2012)

when is the preview getting released?


----------



## fortysix (May 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> when is the preview getting released?



About 2 weeks before the movie comes out i think which is in the middle of June if i'm not wrong


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 21, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> Sasuke already been confirmed to be in the movie.




Then why he's not in the poster ..
Does Kishi joking with us (me)?..


----------



## Spica (May 21, 2012)

^Maybe there's something too spoilerish about alternate universe Sasuke, or maybe he's just a small side character?

Since he's supposed to be kind in the movie, maybe his background and appearance needs to stay hidden for plot purposes.


----------



## Combine (May 21, 2012)

Sasuke's in TVTokyo's first promo poster for the film, even though he's not in Kishi's own poster. The Akatsuki aside from Tobi weren't in Kishi's poster, but they were in this one too, and they are going to be in the film.

I'm still waiting for a better scan of that third poster which looked real awesome.


----------



## zlatko (May 21, 2012)

maybe he wasnt planed for the movie  and than they change there mind


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Then why he's not in the poster ..
> Does Kishi joking with us (me)?..



sasuke will be like in the second shippuden movie......... almost non existent


----------



## zlatko (May 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke will be like in the second shippuden movie......... almost non existent



Like a Ninja


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Like a Ninja



i see what yo did there


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2012)

kind Sasuke? Interesting, can't wait for the preview!


----------



## Metaro (May 21, 2012)

Kushina
Minato
Kind sasuke
I have to see this.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 22, 2012)

wanna see Kushina and Minato being the parents Naruto never had. OH its so nice ^^


----------



## Combine (May 23, 2012)

Well, the 20th came and went and no new info (I don't consider that magazine stuff real info since it sounded more like the editor just making guesses). Looks like another month to wait until the full trailer is released then.


----------



## NaruChan (May 23, 2012)

How 'good' can Sasuke be anyways ?


----------



## BUUUU (May 23, 2012)

no preview more detailed yet?


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke will be like in the second shippuden movie......... almost non existent


Since Kishi has a part in the movie I would hope not.

If anything Sasuke should be more enjoyable then his current incarnation of " herp hatred derp"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2012)

Sasuke? Kind? WTF?! What alternate reality does this movie take place?!!


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 24, 2012)

Big poster:


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 24, 2012)

Itachi is such a nice person... making those little kids believe that they have a single chance XDD


----------



## Raidoton (May 24, 2012)

That looks awesome! I hope Shika gets a lot of Screentime


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Big poster:


i am glad Sasori is not in his Hiroku puppet.


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 24, 2012)

Combine said:


> Sasuke's in TVTokyo's first promo poster for the film, even though he's not in Kishi's own poster. The Akatsuki aside from Tobi weren't in Kishi's poster, but they were in this one too, and they are going to be in the film.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a better scan of that third poster which looked real awesome.



Really?..can I see it?!:33


Addy said:


> sasuke will be like in the second shippuden movie......... almost non existent



Thats gonna be bad ..come on he deserves (to me) to be in one movie like others..


----------



## Combine (May 24, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am glad Sasori is not in his Hiroku puppet.


Well, he better have some puppets otherwise he'll be as useless as he was while an Edo in the war.

And here's the second poster (huge image):


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (May 24, 2012)

Sasuke being kind...that would be nice.


----------



## Scizor (May 25, 2012)

This movie looks like it might be awesome.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 25, 2012)

Sasori's gonna be in it ?

HELL YES!!!!!!


----------



## BUUUU (May 25, 2012)

twitter to ask questions to Kishimoto, to May 31?



> NARUTO-ナルト-の原作者、岸本斉史先生への質問を、
> ツイッターにて大募集！
> 
> 下の特設ページからハッシュタグ「 #narutoq」をつけてツイートして下さい。
> ...



the URL:

Link removed


----------



## Sword Sage (May 25, 2012)

Could someone twit to Kishi to ask them about the roles of Konoha 11, please?


----------



## Lovely (May 25, 2012)

Twitter better bring up this kind Sasuke business.


----------



## Combine (May 25, 2012)

Looks like the studio opened up a general twitter for the movie as well:


----------



## Mantux31 (May 25, 2012)

and ofcourse it's japanese


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 25, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> and ofcourse it's japanese



Why would it be in english?


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (May 26, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> and ofcourse it's japanese



No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 26, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> and ofcourse it's japanese



I would have never guessed! 

The poster with Sasuke included seems a bit contradictory if he is supposed to be portrayed as kind in the movie. Then again, since when has a trailer not been deceitful?


----------



## Mantux31 (May 27, 2012)

Why would it be english?
Cuz naruto has fanbase of all over the world

no love for the non-japanese speakers :/


----------



## zlatko (May 27, 2012)

^^ Google translate and you will now 50 % of waht it says the other 50 will be some random words


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 27, 2012)

Time to get out the old translater.


----------



## Cromer (May 27, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Why would it be english?
> Cuz naruto has fanbase of all over the world
> 
> no love for the non-japanese speakers :/



We accrue relatively little financial value for them, why would they give a shit?


----------



## SandLeaf (May 28, 2012)

New Update From TheTokyoKit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUihMSzKmd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2012)

I'm confused. Didn't Minato and Kushina die 16 years ago when Naruto was born?


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 28, 2012)

Did anyone noticed TenTen's doll next to Kushina's and Naruto's one... all wearing the same hairdo?

TenTen = Uzumaki O_O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Did anyone noticed TenTen's doll next to Kushina's and Naruto's one... all wearing the same hairdo?
> 
> TenTen = Uzumaki O_O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think that's Tenten. It's Minato in his Hokage cloak.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I don't think that's Tenten. It's Minato in his Hokage cloak.



With buns? and why are his gloves black instead of blue? 
This is weird.


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> With buns? and why are his gloves black instead of blue?
> This is weird.


I think they are blue. Compare it to Naruto's clothes. It just looks darker because the quality is so bad ^^


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2012)

Naruto, Minato and Kushina are the protagonists of the movie!


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2012)

time travel movie again


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2012)

It maybe also an alternate universe or the same how Tobi somehow brought the Akatsuki back to life.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It maybe also an alternate universe or the same how Tobi somehow brought the Akatsuki back to life.



well, we know that kabuto can do that but tobi?  

as for alternate universe theory, it has been confirmed that minato and kushina were dead and i think it was said that it takes place with the storyline.


----------



## Spica (May 28, 2012)

^ Uh, I thought it has been mentioned several times that Tobi can open up dimensions? Not too much of a stretch that one of them is an alternate universe where everyone are alive.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2012)

I only think the movie is an alternate universe more like a re-telling story.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I only think the movie is an alternate universe more like a re-telling story.



which is an alternate universe


----------



## ichihimelove (May 28, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto, Minato and Kushina are the protagonists of the movie!



The official sites don't change the main characters 
it say ( *Naruto - Sakura - Minato* )  
Link removed

Link removed

Also the animators didn't change the original scritp in official sites 
It say *Naruto and Sakura are attacked by new justu*


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2012)

^
These are Magazines not Websites. They keep us updated with new info.

The Official Magazine thats Updated Info confirmed Naruto- *Kushina*- Minato are the Main characters.


----------



## Spica (May 28, 2012)

The official magazine also confirmed that none of the Rookie 9 won't make an appearance as they weren't mentioned _at all_. 

So will you give up on that?


----------



## ichihimelove (May 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> The official magazine also confirmed that none of the Rookie 9 won't make an appearance as they weren't mentioned _at all_.
> 
> So will you give up on that?



LooooooooooooL 
This is good reply to *Matrix XZ* 


The staff can update or edit their website like they updated a trailer of movie 
Also Magazine didn't mention the Main characters at all  LoooL


----------



## BUUUU (May 28, 2012)

in the Tobi's world, that Minato and Kushina alive would not be unusual


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> The official magazine also confirmed that none of the Rookie 9 won't make an appearance as they weren't mentioned _at all_.
> 
> So will you give up on that?



Dat Ether


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 28, 2012)

Lol so much steam over one shit movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> The official magazine also confirmed that none of the Rookie 9 won't make an appearance as they weren't mentioned _at all_.
> 
> So will you give up on that?



Now wait a minute.

They will be playing a role since the Movie poster showed them and Naruto's parents.

Remember what Naruto and Kakashi's VA said there is a reason behind characters on the poster and its related to Tobi;s jutsu. 

Don't count the rookies out yet.

It didn't mention Sakura, Kakashi or Sasuke either.


----------



## Spica (May 28, 2012)

Matrix, you've been telling people to stop hoping and speculating with the little that they've got to go on, while you keep pushing your own nonsense that is mainly fueled by your NaruHina and Rookie 9 fanboy-wank. You're the one without basis in any of your arguments except ONE poster done by Kishi as a manga-promo for the film. We all know how unreliable Kishi himself can be.

Sakura, Kakashi and Sasuke have all been mentioned by name in other sources, not only websites, but trailers and magazines. I suggest you browse through the pages in this thread again to catch up on what information has been gathered. 

Your own opinions are less credible than most on this thread. The biggest difference between you and other posters is that you're creating a bad mood in here.


----------



## Kage (May 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> Lol so much steam over one shit movie.



we don't even know if it's shit yet.































chances are it will be though


----------



## SandLeaf (May 28, 2012)

TheTokyoKit said in the description of his video that Sakura, Shikamaru & Kakashi are also main characters. (Some seemed to have not read the description...)

Its going to be Naruto, Minato, Kushina, Sakura, Kakashi & Shikamaru.

So if thats true then i guessing that they will get everything in the movie until the final battle where the rest of the K11 (with there new designs) will be on there side. 

Im not sure about sasuke though...


----------



## Combine (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, but he's probably guessing that from the third poster he showed before.

I'm just gonna wait patiently for the full trailer in less than a month which will show us all we need.


Seriously, if you go back and look at the full trailers for past movies like movie 3 and 5 (and combine that with the openings they switch in for the show) you pretty much get the whole gist of the film. I pretty much had Blood Prison's progression of events down to a T.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> TheTokyoKit said in the description of his video that Sakura, Shikamaru & Kakashi are also main characters. (Some seemed to have not read the description...)
> 
> Its going to be Naruto, Minato, Kushina, Sakura, Kakashi & Shikamaru.
> 
> ...



No,

Tokyokit assumed Shikamaru, Kakashi and Sakura joining the battle against the Akatsuki that is revived not them being main characters.

He only looked at the pictures of only Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Shikamaru on that poster.


----------



## Spica (May 28, 2012)

People here assume lots of things. 

Some tend to use _logic_.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 29, 2012)

But its confirmed logic that Tyokokit read that the protagonists are Naruto, Minato and *Kushina*.


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> The official sites don't change the main characters
> it say ( *Naruto - Sakura - Minato* )
> Link removed
> 
> ...



+reps 

next, the protagonists are hinata, tonton, and that ramin guy


----------



## zlatko (May 29, 2012)

i like the ramen dother to be there we havent seen her


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2012)

Seriously who the hell cares about the protagonists?

Because I sure don't, side characters ftw.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 29, 2012)

Tokyokit said all magazines didn't mention the main characters at all ,they just spoiler a bit info about movie  Looooool  
This magazine is info about Naruto's family and another magazine ( two weeks ago with pink and orange colors in NARUTO letters) was info about Naruto,Sakura and Kakashi ^___^ 

All official sources (*Naruto-Movie.com* & *TVTokyo*) said *Naruto - Sakura - Minato* are main characters 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*So the fact that it was Naruto, Sakura and Minato as the main characters was right in our faces from the very start.*  ^_^ 


*Even The ticket of movie 
As you see the main characters are listed there * 


*Also the trailer of movie: shows Naruto, Sakura and Minato (with Kushina)*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sword Sage (May 29, 2012)

^
The first trailer Showed, Naruto, Kakashi, Minato and Kushina.

Please stop expecting things for your personal pairing, just because whats written doesn't mean it will focus entirely on them.

The original script didn't mention Naruto's Parents being alive to help Naruto.


----------



## zlatko (May 29, 2012)

what's writen isnt always true they can change it if they want to untill the official trailer i will not gues


----------



## Taxman (May 29, 2012)

...is this really still going on?  Really?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 29, 2012)

^
Well can you at least tell ichihimlove to stop trolling around.

Also

since its May 30th in Japan, shouldn't the 30 min. Preview be out already?


----------



## Taxman (May 29, 2012)

I've already told you guys...

ichihimlove needs to stop baiting you

and you need to stop taking it and making yourself looks like an ass

I shouldn't need to be seeing this every other day I come into this thread (which I do come into this thread because I see the thread being bumped and anticipate some other news about the movie and not this silly bickering over a ridiculous topic).  

Move on and find some other topic to discuss...even put ichihimlove on your ignore list for now.  

I shouldn't have to lock this thread or ban either of you for something like this...make sure it doesn't continue now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 29, 2012)

Can't you just close this thread and then open it whenever a new info comes out?


----------



## Olympian (May 29, 2012)

All this silly argument over who the main protagonists are? We don`t even know if the movie is any good. 

Son, I am dissapoint.


----------



## Taxman (May 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> Can't you just close this thread and then open it whenever a new info comes out?



I've been considering it.


----------



## Lovely (May 29, 2012)

Taxman said:


> I've already told you guys...
> 
> ichihimlove needs to stop baiting you
> 
> ...



Thank you. They've been going at it for weeks.


----------



## ichihimelove (May 29, 2012)

Taxman said:


> I've already told you guys...
> 
> ichihimlove needs to stop baiting you
> 
> ...



Thanks *Taxman* 

I never talk or argue with *Matrix XZ*
I only post to make things clear for *members of narutoforums* ^___^


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> Well can you at least tell ichihimlove to stop trolling around.
> 
> Also
> ...


30 min what?


----------



## C-Moon (May 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> The first trailer Showed, Naruto, Kakashi, Minato and Kushina.
> 
> Please stop expecting things for your personal pairing, just because whats written doesn't mean it will focus entirely on them.
> ...



I'm gonna quote myself. Hopefully, you'll read it this time and stop:


Gamma Akutabi said:


> Maybe someone else could tell him this, but not you.


----------



## zlatko (May 29, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Thanks *Taxman*
> 
> I never talk or argue with *Matrix XZ*
> I only post to make things clear for *members of narutoforums* ^___^



no you where touthing it's like for me to say Sakura will die in the movie just becouse she was holding her hand and to say that it's solid and to re post the picture for 10 pages


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 29, 2012)

People should stop posting here until when the new info comes and if anything all I care about in the movie is to see what will Sasuke do in the movie and Yasuharu Takanashi music baby.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 29, 2012)

i have started to think this movie is really gonna be canon, because we still dont have any trailer or story info properly


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> i have started to think this movie is really gonna be canon, because we still dont have any trailer or story info properly



don't hype the movie too much. it's filler and i am still thinking time travel.


----------



## Combine (May 29, 2012)

Just an FYI, I think Kishimoto is going to be answering questions on Twitter today/tomorrow about the movie.

Link removed

Any of our Japanese friends/translators wish to participate? Or at least give us a lowdown?

And here's the regular twitter page for the film: louboutin pas cher (think I spot a post from Junko Takeuchi at the top?)


----------



## Majin Lu (May 29, 2012)

/\ I bet almost questions will be about Itachi XD


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> /\ I bet almost questions will be about Itachi XD



kishi "itachi will be......... in the movie"
fans "what about kushina and minato?"
kishi "they will be in the movie"
fans ""
kishi ""
fans ""
kishi "....."
fans "..."
kishi ""


----------



## BUUUU (May 30, 2012)

> 劇場のコンテを発見！
> 思わずぱしゃり。
> 
> 数えたら900枚近くあった。
> びっくりデラ！


----------



## SandLeaf (May 30, 2012)

whats that? Looking at the one that a little open...they look like drawings or something...what is it?


----------



## Olivia (May 30, 2012)

A rough storyboard if I'm correct.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (May 30, 2012)

As long as Itachi does not get the screen time he is getting now I am happy. 

Although regarding the Matrix and Ichihime argument. Keep it coming, I find it amusing ^^

Although my question to Kishimoto would be Who are the main characters, SO ppl can STFU and stop getting their tits in a twist over them.

Edit: Jessica I just finished reading your spoiler (i don't' know why i opened it xD) and you sound like an awesome chick xD


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 30, 2012)

劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-【公式】 ‏@naruto_movie 

マルト役竹内様 昨日質問いただいた、今回のテーマの1つが「親子愛」というのが本当かどうかですが、確認したところ本当でした！暖かい親子愛見れそうです。 ちなみにこんな設定見つけたデラ！ ぴえろ　デラ神 

_Yesterday I received a question that asked whether one of the next movie's themes wil be 'parental love'... and I can confirm that it's true! Seems like we'll be able to see a warm love between parents and child. By the way, I've found this scene!_





Combine said:


> Just an FYI, I think Kishimoto is going to be answering questions on Twitter today/tomorrow about the movie.
> 
> Any of our Japanese friends/translators wish to participate? Or at least give us a lowdown?



I think people will be allowed to ask questions about the movie on twitter with the tag #narutoq until the midnight of the 30th... at which point, they'll select some of those questions to ask Kishi.

I've peeked at the tag from time to time, and I've seen some very interesting questions over there... like what was Rin's fate, what the hell the Jounin exam consists of, and so on. (Yeah, I know they're about the manga, but I guess that's allowed too...?)

However, there were also very silly ones - like 'What's your favourite colour?'. No, seriously. XD So I'm just hoping they'll select the final questions well.


----------



## gershwin (May 30, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Yesterday I received a question that asked whether one of the next movie's themes wil be 'parental love'... and I can confirm that it's true! Seems like we'll be able to see a warm love between parents and child.



Oh great. Not watching.


----------



## Harbour (May 30, 2012)

okay, i see minato in the hokage cloak. its the same scene as in the 501 chapta.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 30, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Oh great. Not watching.



....

Yeah for some reason that sounds boring.


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Oh great. Not watching.



it might just be 5-10 minutes and the rest is something else


----------



## Combine (May 30, 2012)

Harbour said:


> okay, i see minato in the hokage cloak. its the same scene as in the 501 chapta.


Yeah that was my thought too. I wonder if they'll just use the footage from 248-249? It would be odd to animate it again considering it was already pretty high quality to begin with in the show.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 30, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _Yesterday I received a question that asked whether one of the next movie's themes wil be 'parental love'... and I can confirm that it's true! Seems like we'll be able to see a warm love between parents and child._



Just not from Sakura, Lee, or Tenten's parents.


----------



## zlatko (May 30, 2012)

Maybe will see Uchiha parental love  given to Sasuke so to stop bit..ing about how he was abandon buu hoo


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 31, 2012)

so the last summary is confirmed to be bullshit? it said that kushina and minato died sealing the kyuubi in naruto but apparently there gonna be alive and well in this movie.


----------



## zlatko (May 31, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> so the last summary is confirmed to be bullshit? it said that kushina and minato died sealing the kyuubi in naruto but apparently there gonna be alive and well in this movie.



Evll clones ? Maybe like in the  movie


----------



## Sword Sage (May 31, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> so the last summary is confirmed to be bullshit? it said that kushina and minato died sealing the kyuubi in naruto but apparently there gonna be alive and well in this movie.



Well it could be very well an Alternate universe of a what if Naruto's parents lived.


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> so the last summary is confirmed to be bullshit? it said that kushina and minato died sealing the kyuubi in naruto but apparently there gonna be alive and well in this movie.



not really 

if you look at the scene. kushina is wearing a kitchen thingy. i am seriously leaning towards a flashback or a time travel thing.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 31, 2012)

ROAD TO NINJA - NARUTO THE MOVIE - Original Soundtrack

Music by Yasuharu Takanashi and -yaiba- 

Release date: 25th July


----------



## Combine (May 31, 2012)

^^^that's going to have to hold me over through the year it is going to take to finally see the film.


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 31, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> ROAD TO NINJA - NARUTO THE MOVIE - Original Soundtrack
> 
> Music by Yasuharu Takanashi and -yaiba-
> 
> Release date: 25th July


OMFG YES YES YES YES MORE YASUHARU TAKANASHI EPICNESS I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT, YASUHARU IS THE FUCKING MAN!!!!!





Hiruko93 said:


> ROAD TO NINJA - NARUTO THE MOVIE - Original Soundtrack
> 
> Music by Yasuharu Takanashi and -yaiba-
> 
> Release date: 25th July


Hiruko93, can you find out when OST 3 of Shippuden will be released?


----------



## SandLeaf (May 31, 2012)

Yasuharu Takanashi is one of the best composers out there. 

This movie already looks epic and NOW MORE TAKANASHI EPICNESS.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 1, 2012)

Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD

From .


----------



## Kage (Jun 1, 2012)

...

Sasuke should be amusing.


----------



## Combine (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, Sasuke actually looks like a cool character when he's not portrayed to be a giant douche as usual.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 1, 2012)

So, good Sasuke confirmed? Looks a bit homo


----------



## Metaro (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD
> 
> From .



Oh goodness 

Now I really want to watch this movie.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2012)

sasuke looks like a jerk looks awesome. im betting that minato was able to stop the massacre.

also, minato and kushina are wearing their outfits from chapter 503's AU colorspread. getting kinda excited for the movie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD
> 
> From .



Ah! That bottom right corner pic, kill it with fire! I prefer him pissed off and brooding.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG! Is that Sasuke, when he is still a good guy?

This got to be a retelling story of what if Naruto's parents were alive?


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't stop laughing. 

I seriously can't stop laughing. 

The moment I see Sasuke's expression on bottom right I start laughing non-stop. 

OMG....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

It must die.


----------



## Kage (Jun 1, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> I can't stop laughing.
> 
> I seriously can't stop laughing.
> 
> ...



it reminds me of how that one artist draws him...

if you love me four, you'll know exactly who i am talking about


----------



## gershwin (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL Sasuke wears that uchiha pendant on every damn AU art 

Now its canon


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 1, 2012)

@Kage: Ranmaru?  It's the only one that draws crack.


----------



## Kage (Jun 1, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> @Kage: Ranmaru?  It's the only one that draws crack.



i can't recall the name but this might be it cuz this artist does indeed draw a pretty cracky sasuke at times.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 1, 2012)

@Kage-baka: What the hell woman, then why did you throw that challenge to me. 

Is it this artist:



Just checked her website, she closed it.


----------



## Kage (Jun 1, 2012)

you don't love me. that's not it 

but i'll refrain from posting the art i'm talking about since it's not related to the movie


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 1, 2012)

@Kage-yarou: What is this? Is love comparable whether I found your artist or not?  I'm hurt.

? Can't be, because her art is really different.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL Sasuke. I am amused. Can we get this Sasuke in the manga? He looks girly.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm so eager to watch this now 

I don't know whether I should giggle or cry regarding Sasuke


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

mayumi said:


> LOL Sasuke. I am amused. Can we get this Sasuke in the manga? He looks girly.



He always looked girly though.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 1, 2012)

AhhhhhhhhhhhhAAA :rofl:rofl

NOOOOOOOOO, my favorite character sauce-kun 
Don't become girl


----------



## Naklin (Jun 1, 2012)

As long as he can maintain his dignity, all is good.


----------



## Gortef (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD
> 
> From .



Oh lawd! 
That's really amusing. Especially the oh already mentioned lower right corner.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Naklin said:


> As long as he can maintain his dignity, all is good.



What diginity, there isn't any after that.


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD
> 
> From .


OMG WTFISTHISIDONTEVENKNOWWHATTOSAYANYMORE  now I'm even more eager to hear how his VA will play the part


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 1, 2012)

lol

I already like this Sasuke better than the normal one.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 1, 2012)

From another magazine (sorry, can't see the name):


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2012)

MY EYES  kill this sauce with fire, now quick! 
how can Kakashi eat with his mask still on though? o_O


----------



## Kusa (Jun 1, 2012)

Omg What the fuck.Shock of my life 

Why does Sasuke wear so much jewelries ?A ring ,a chain,a bracelet ? Even I as a girl don't wear so many all at once 

Does he look to sakura .They killed my favorite character wahhaaaaaaahh


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From another magazine (sorry, can't see the name):



Wow. Where is the full magazine?


----------



## Metaro (Jun 1, 2012)

He's flirting with Sakura? 
*has the same reaction of Selva*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From another magazine (sorry, can't see the name):



WoahWoahWoahWoahWoahWoahWoahWoahWoah Sasuke is being flirty with Sakura?!!!


----------



## Kage (Jun 1, 2012)

this sasuke is a bit touched in the head for a different reason i see. crazy still managed to carry over somehow


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From another magazine (sorry, can't see the name):


 this movie is gonna be incredible.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 1, 2012)

They killed my favorite character I swear I'm going to kill those fucking bastards


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Such a pimp in that one. 

Now burn the other picture.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 1, 2012)

^
Pimp.He looks exactly like a girl .He looks like those shojo womanizers


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From another magazine (sorry, can't see the name):



Is this Naruto movie ?? LOL 

you know I just like Gai in this picture


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> ^
> Pimp.He looks exactly like a girl .He looks like those shojo womanizers



He's always looked like that, thanks to his strong resemblance to Mikoto. The flirty smile is what adds the womanizer feel though.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 1, 2012)

this movie is definetely going to be filmed in cinema and we are gonna watch it early


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 1, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> this movie is definetely going to be filmed in cinema and we are gonna watch it early



Nope
you will watch it in next year


----------



## Kusa (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> He's always looked like that, thanks to his strong resemblance to Mikoto. The flirty smile is what adds the womanizer feel though.



I know thats why he can never look like a pimp.He fits more in the shojo shit.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 1, 2012)

I've read in a databook that if Minato was alive, then the village would be waiting for a bright and light future, but this is...this... omg!


----------



## Naklin (Jun 1, 2012)

The reaction here is priceless. 
can't stop laughing  
CANT BREATH hahaha


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> WoahWoahWoahWoahWoahWoahWoahWoahWoah Sasuke is being flirty with Sakura?!!!




This movie looks like some AU fanfic. Friggin terrible, man.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 1, 2012)

I think, that this sketches show, that Naruto and Sakura maybe trained with own parents. Maybe Sakura's parents also was died in manga.
*Spoiler*: __ 







Especially interesting why Naruto wear these gloves. For taijutsu or Rasengan upgrade or smth else.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 1, 2012)

I did not expect that.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 1, 2012)

Why does Naruto smirk so evil ?


----------



## Metaro (Jun 1, 2012)

I kind of like this  Bijouterie Sasuke .


----------



## Selva (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh God if Naruto is evil in this movie I'm gonna die of major fangasming


----------



## Kusa (Jun 1, 2012)

Would be funny if Naruto treats Sasuke bad and Sasuke wants friendship with him.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 1, 2012)

naruto's costume looks like rikudou sennin


----------



## Kiss (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From another magazine (sorry, can't see the name):



Love it. 

Can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 1, 2012)

sasuke looks like a girl


----------



## ch1p (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD
> 
> From .



What the hell, Sasuke. 

Looks like he's a shameless skirt chaser from the other advert.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From another magazine (sorry, can't see the name):



Hahahaha. LOL, this is hilarious shit. Oh saucy saucing up sakura. Poor Naruto never gets to win. But this sasuke is hilarious troll. he should become at end of manga.

Sasuke don't have sharingan. Going to guess that is a major part of why we got a girly flirty Sasuke. That or this is Sakura's dream of AU.

So while Naruto dreams of his parents, Sakura dreams about Sasuke.

I want family moment pictures soon.

I can almost see confidant Hinata throwing herself at Naruto. She is going to be the other hilarious troll like Sasuke.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 1, 2012)

So anybody knows the date of the release?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Hahahaha. LOL, this is hilarious shit. Oh saucy saucing up sakura. Poor Naruto never gets to win. But this sasuke is hilarious troll. he should become at end of manga.
> 
> Sasuke don't have sharingan. Going to guess that is a major part of why we got a girly flirty Sasuke. That or this is Sakura's dream of AU.
> 
> ...



A flirty Sasuke + a confident foward Hinata? Do it Kishi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 1, 2012)

So this AU must be a place where no Uchiha Massacre took place, Minato and Kushina are alive, there is a very happy-going Team 7 and Sasuke is much more friendly and "how-you-doin'-ish? ".

Cool. 

And Naruto's face there is absolutely hilarious. :rofl Best wtf face he's shown in the whole anime/movies.


----------



## Combine (Jun 1, 2012)

This universe is already blowing my mind...and we haven't seen the rest of the characters yet either.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> A flirty Sasuke + a confident foward Hinata? Do it Kishi.


its already done.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> its already done.



Any info on her design? Or it's just a personality change?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So this AU must be a place where no Uchiha Massacre took place, Minato and Kushina are alive, there is a very happy-going Team 7 and Sasuke is much more friendly and "how-you-doin'-ish? ".
> 
> Cool.
> 
> And Naruto's face there is absolutely hilarious. :rofl Best wtf face he's shown in the whole anime/movies.



Pretty much. Minato and Kushina mean no fox attack, and no fox attack means no massacre and Itachi being around, and that equals a grown pre-massacre Sasuke. But that isn't friendly his sex drive is apparently working overtime. And Naruto's reaction, he'll never win.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2012)

just the personality.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> just the personality.



Neh, figures Sasuke is the only to get a costume change. He always does, that's how you know Kishi is actually involved.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2012)

we dont know if she had a costume change. the same poster shows minato and kushina wearing their normal outfits, but theyre shown in the concept art to be wearing their outfits from the chapter 503 colorspread.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 1, 2012)

Kishimoto is nothing but a fucking troll, the whole Shippuden plot was Naruto being obsess with Sasuke and chasing him every fucking arc like he's in love with him and now Kishimoto writes a movie where Sasuke's all happy and a good guy in Konoha as a Konoha Shinobi like nothing ever happened? Keep trolling Kishimoto, what a fucking troll.



    He completely destroyed Sasuke's character, this is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> Kishimoto is nothing but a fucking troll, the whole Shippuden plot was Naruto being obsess with Sasuke and chasing him every fucking arc like he's in love with him and now Kishimoto writes a movie where Sasuke's all happy and a good guy in Konoha as a Konoha Shinobi like nothing ever happened? Keep trolling Kishimoto, what a fucking troll.
> 
> 
> 
> He completely destroyed Sasuke's character, this is beyond ridiculous.



Neh, I'm wagering this Sasuke acts like Zelos.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> A flirty Sasuke + a confident foward Hinata? Do it Kishi.



I'd prefer Sakuhina but I wouldn't say no this.


----------



## Spica (Jun 1, 2012)

EVERYONE, calm the fuck down. _This is just a film_.

You've never taken anything from the film as canon before, why are you even panicking _now_? BESIDES, they get sent to an ALTERNATE universe. This Sasuke is NOT even the Sasuke from the series that you know and wank to. His apparent OOCness does not affect him. 

How on earth can Kishi ruin something that has no bearing in the main series anyway? 

I'm looking forward to flirty, happy Sasuke and I'm not even a Sasuke-fan. This is interesting and I can't wait to see his interaction with Naruto and Sakura. And last but not least, Akatsuki.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 1, 2012)

I want Sasuke to flirt with everybody.

Naruto included.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 1, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> Kishimoto is nothing but a fucking troll, the whole Shippuden plot was Naruto being obsess with Sasuke and chasing him every fucking arc like he's in love with him and now Kishimoto writes a movie where Sasuke's all happy and a good guy in Konoha as a Konoha Shinobi like nothing ever happened? Keep trolling Kishimoto, what a fucking troll.
> 
> 
> 
> He completely destroyed Sasuke's character, this is beyond ridiculous.


be cool, its just a movie. its got nothing to do with the manga.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 1, 2012)

Spica said:


> EVERYONE, calm the fuck down. _This is just a film_.
> 
> You've never taken anything from the film as canon before, why are you even panicking _now_?



Don't ruin the fun.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

is this the sasugay everyone has been talking about? 

they made an offensive gay sterotype out of sasuke? 













this should be fun  now wonder what was done to naruto  or sakura?

mustache sakura for the win


----------



## Spica (Jun 1, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> I want Sasuke to flirt with everybody.
> 
> Naruto included.



I want to see Itachi flirt. 

Hoping it's really a non-massacre. But then why is Itachi in Akatsuki d'oh.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> I want Sasuke to flirt with everybody.
> 
> Naruto included.



bitches in naruto like emo (especially naruto) so i expect him being a reject of society no matter how nice sasuke is 


Spica said:


> I want to see Itachi flirt.
> 
> Hoping it's really a non-massacre. But then why is Itachi in Akatsuki d'oh.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujzp9ffPwPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> is this the sasugay everyone has been talking about?
> 
> they made an offensive gay sterotype out of sasuke?
> 
> ...



Much much better than the current Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

Vino said:


> Much much better than the current Sasuke.



depends  

i really want to see how they will tackle him.





ShadowReij said:


> A flirty Sasuke + a confident foward Hinata? Do it Kishi.




you are opening a shitstorm my friend and you know it


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> I'd prefer Sakuhina but I wouldn't say no this.





gabzilla said:


> I want Sasuke to flirt with everybody.
> 
> Naruto included.


lols and kinkiness will be had. 


Spica said:


> I want to see Itachi flirt.
> 
> Hoping it's really a non-massacre. But then why is Itachi in Akatsuki d'oh.


No fox=no massacre. So hello happy Sauce I'd lol if Itachi was the one that taught him. 


Addy said:


> bitches in naruto like emo (especially naruto) so i expect him being a reject of society no matter how nice sasuke is
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujzp9ffPwPM[/YOUTUBE]



Sakura seems quite receptive of this happy Sauce.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Sakura seems quite receptive of this happy Sauce.



i just saw the pic  


unacceptable. totally unrealistic for a girl to be remotely interested in a good looking guy who is flirty  

the worst thing is that naruto is still "naruto"


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> depends
> 
> i really want to see how they will tackle him.
> 
> ...



Maybe but Kishi is doing so for the movie so consider the worms out already.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Maybe but Kishi is doing so for the movie so consider the worms out already.



i am not convinced this is kishi............... the story looks like fun and watchable 

this is kishi writing something:



angst from naruto and sasuke and screaming and DBZ shit hax.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Not on computer so can't fix post.



Addy said:


> i just saw the pic
> 
> 
> unacceptable. totally unrealistic for a girl to be remotely interested in a good looking guy who is flirty
> ...



I blame the accursed jumpsuit, even in an AU it still follows him.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> i am not convinced this is kishi............... the story looks like fun and watchable
> 
> this is kishi writing something:
> 
> ...



Does Sasuke have a new costume again while Naruto is still in his jumpsuit? Yup, it's Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I blame the accursed jumpsuit, even in an AU it still follows him.



not even SM can escape it 


ShadowReij said:


> Does Sasuke have a new costume again while Naruto is still in his jumpsuit? Yup, it's Kishi.



good point


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2012)

jumpsuit is his trade mark not going away

either way sasuke looks like one of the douche guys who wear lots of jewelry and think their players


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From another magazine (sorry, can't see the name):





mezzomarinaio said:


> Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD
> 
> From .


Thanks for the pics 

Flirty Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

Gabe said:


> jumpsuit is his trade mark not going away
> 
> either way sasuke looks like one of the douche guys who wear lots of jewelry and think their players



you mean this shit with sasuke being a douche was canon all this time? :amazed[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lR7bT_AZ9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope Itachi becomes like sasuke because two Uchiha are......


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> not even SM can escape it
> 
> good point


Unfortunately so.


Gabe said:


> jumpsuit is his trade mark not going away
> 
> either way sasuke looks like one of the douche guys who wear lots of jewelry and think their players



Seems more like he is rather than he thinks. And with the way women react to him it wouldn't be hard for him to be a player.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm guessing since Naruto and Sakura were attacked by Tobi's dojutsu they are still the same while everyone and everything around them are different.  Who knows. 

Gai looks sad and pouty.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I hope Itachi becomes like sasuke because two Uchiha are......



Christ, two Uchiha players? The fangirls would die.


----------



## Spica (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Christ, two Uchiha players? The fangirls would die.



I'm surprised they haven't done it before to rake the money in. ::ho


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Spica said:


> I'm surprised they haven't done it before to rake the money in. ::ho



Well now Kishi can.


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 1, 2012)

The lower right on the Sasuke sketch was just priceless.


----------



## Naklin (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> What diginity, there isn't any after that.



YIKES...you are right 
But it feels like genjustu like some people pointed out because of sakura and narutos reaction. Who knows


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Christ, two Uchiha players? The fangirls would die.



they would revive the uchiha clan at the speed of 1 girl per minute


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> The lower right on the Sasuke sketch was just priceless.



the upper right made me feel as if sasuke just molested me


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 1, 2012)

Still waiting for supposed 'hot' Kakashi. Nice Sasuke is hot though; wish he was like this in manga, I always preferred friendly rival type characters. At least by now I think he should have been, or maybe by the end of Itachi's death way back in P2.


----------



## Combine (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sure you all noticed the other contradiction of Guy looking all serious and stern while Kakashi is the one apparently being goofy and obnoxious.

And yeah, Naruto is always going to be the same no matter what


----------



## HolyHands (Jun 1, 2012)

A couple pictures and I already like this new Sasuke better than the old. He actually looks like a FUN character, and not one who keeps going on about hatred and darkness.

I might watch this movie now.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 1, 2012)

As far I understand, there will be two versions of Naruto and Sakura in this movie: the original ones, who were sent there by Tobi and the AU ones.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Naklin said:


> YIKES...you are right
> But it feels like genjustu like some people pointed out because of sakura and narutos reaction. Who knows


If I could just burn that lower right corner....


Addy said:


> they would revive the uchiha clan at the speed of 1 girl per minute


And that's just with sharingan genjutsu foreplay. 


Itachifan727 said:


> Still waiting for supposed 'hot' Kakashi. Nice Sasuke is hot though; wish he was like this in manga, I always preferred friendly rival type characters. At least by now I think he should have been, or maybe by the end of Itachi's death way back in P2.



Wouldn't have been possible as Sasuke was a little suicidal then.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 1, 2012)

Sasuke: The flirting ninja. Big fan of Ich icha series of Jiraiya.

Sasuke flirting with girls on the street.

Sasuke's Mommy sees this. Thinks he went off to train.

Sasuke backs off and runs like a little girl.

Mikono(damn uEVOL) Mikoto standing infront of house with a stick in hand waiting for sasuke.

Sasuke decides to stay away from home and invites himself over to Naruto's house and flirts with Kushina


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Sasuke: The flirting ninja. Big fan of Ich icha series of Jiraiya.
> 
> Sasuke flirting with girls on the street.
> 
> ...



And Kushina knocks his ass straight back into the Uchiha compound. Where Mikoto is waiting.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 1, 2012)

And Sasuke gets another outfit 



Spica said:


> I want to see Itachi flirt.



Itachi is going to take Sasuke's place as the silent loner. 



ShadowReij said:


> lols and kinkiness will be had.








HolyHands said:


> A couple pictures and I already like this new Sasuke better than the old. He actually looks like a FUN character, and not one who keeps going on about hatred and darkness.
> 
> I might watch this movie now.



I agree.

His fashions choices are better too.


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 1, 2012)

(looks at sasuke's sketch)

so this Alternate Universe sasuke is actually INTERESTED in boobies ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

butcher50 said:


> (looks at sasuke's sketch)
> 
> so this Alternate Universe sasuke is actually *INTERESTED in boobies *?



it's sakura so it's questionable :/


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

butcher50 said:


> (looks at sasuke's sketch)
> 
> so this Alternate Universe sasuke is actually INTERESTED in boobies ?



You can almost hear the minds exploding at the very thought.


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> it's sakura so it's questionable :/



maybe it's her posterior ? 



ShadowReij said:


> You can almost hear the minds exploding at the very thought.


everyone nagged and nagged for ages on sasuke for being so asexual, now the haters can eat their own medicine.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Sasuke: The flirting ninja. Big fan of Ich icha series of Jiraiya.
> 
> Sasuke flirting with girls on the street.
> 
> ...



i would pay you money to write this


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

butcher50 said:


> maybe it's her posterior ?
> 
> 
> everyone nagged and nagged for ages on sasuke for being so asexual, now the haters can eat their own medicine.



Maybe. 

True, seems like Kishi wanted to establish a point, that Sasuke has a hell of a sex drive that is currently off in canon.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 1, 2012)

Combine said:


> I'm sure you all noticed the other contradiction of Guy looking all serious and stern while Kakashi is the one apparently being goofy and obnoxious.
> 
> And yeah, Naruto is always going to be the same no matter what



It's pretty obvious that's his normal self. If it's really an alternate timeline there should be an AU version of Naruto too. Which should be interesting because he wouldn't have the Kyuubi, wouldn't have been hated by the villagers and would have been trained by his dad. This movie could be really interesting.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD
> 
> From .



lol             .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2012)

Is Itachi gonna be really evil in this ?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 1, 2012)

Where's Sasuke hiding his forehead protector? 



butcher50 said:


> (looks at sasuke's sketch)
> 
> so this Alternate Universe sasuke is actually INTERESTED in boobies ?



Maybe he wants to know which shampoo she uses


----------



## azamsasu (Jun 1, 2012)

I damand Sasuke Harem fan art more than ever now also.

This is pretty much appropiate to show now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Is Itachi gonna be really evil in this ?


I would not know. 


gabzilla said:


> Where's Sasuke hiding his forehead protector?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he wants to know which shampoo she uses



I was wondering that too.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 1, 2012)

I am deffo watching this movie now.


----------



## lacey (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm really interested in seeing what becomes of the characters in this AU, Sasuke in particular. Can't say I'm thrilled with the idea of a serious Gai though.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 1, 2012)

DarkTorrent said:


> As far I understand, there will be two versions of Naruto and Sakura in this movie: the original ones, who were sent there by Tobi and the AU ones.



WHAT!!!! Two versions of Naruto and Sakura 
(same Fairy Tail anime)

This movie is going be great 
 maybe the AU ones are evil like the sketches in trailer 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Edit:*
Naruto&Sakura VS evil Naruto&Sakura


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 1, 2012)

no leaks yet?


----------



## Jad (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Is Itachi gonna be really evil in this ?



Oh man...

Please, Kishi.

Yes.

It's been so long since we have seen an "evil" Itachi. I miss that raw, icy intensity and that wonderful draconian cruelty of his.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh man...
> 
> Please, Kishi.
> 
> ...


word 

make him like in the Team 8 fanfic  that one scares Kisame


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh man...
> 
> Please, Kishi.
> 
> ...



i want this song to play behind evil itachi when he looks at someone:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpUc3jNp2Kw[/YOUTUBE]

evil *eye/sharingan *from scrubs 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOqtnU2faTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gus3 (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha
So this version of Sasuke learned to take advantage of his natural ability to turn the women of the village into mindless fangirls. Why do I get the feeling that he's going to be universally loathed by every man in Konoha?

Any way, I'm more excited by prospect of seeing how differently Naruto would have turned out if he had grown up the son of the Hokage. Especially how it would affected his personality if everyone in the village treated him with respect. Not to mention the fact that he most likely would have received training directly from his father. AU Naruto might have been a powerhouse even from early childhood. 

Also, tomboy Hinata. I can totally dig that. Never found shy Hinata appealing.


----------



## shibunari (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 2, 2012)

Hinata character sketches:


----------



## Lovely (Jun 2, 2012)

Gets better and better


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck is that


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 2, 2012)

so hinata is bitch


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2012)

From those sketches alone, you just know she got a 180? personality as well. There were those theories about Hinata and Ino having switched personalities and roles, it does seem very likely at this point. It does remind me of her. It's interesting, the two most polar girls got switched.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 2, 2012)

So that's why she looked like a goddamn slut


----------



## zlatko (Jun 2, 2012)

I like this Hinata it will be like watching Naruto Hentai streight from the perverted mind of Kishimoto  ( we all know he has Boobs fetish )


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh wow. 

That must have been some powerful Genjutsu to turn Hinata too that.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata character sketches:



What? Her surname is also different. It means "reading moon". 

Me likes. 

Dunno, I'm liking this whole OOCness thing. It's amusing. 

She got nice legs. 

She's probably going to threaten Naruto to date her, something like: "Be 11:00 at Konoha Theatre or I'll rape you while you're sleeping. "


----------



## Lovely (Jun 2, 2012)

She reminds me of Anko.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 2, 2012)

Sasuke & Hinata are...the biggest shockers for me so far when it comes to the characters changes in this AU...

What could top this?

Ok, i probably shouldnt say that. Something ever more insane could come along...very soon...


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 2, 2012)

> What? Her surname is also different. It means "reading moon" .



Actually it says "Tsukuyomi Hinata"
I'm kinda liking all these OOC characters


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 2, 2012)

we need moar character sketches!!!!


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 2, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> so hinata is bitch



Pretty much this.


----------



## Gortef (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh man this just keeps getting more and more hilarious


----------



## Metaro (Jun 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata character sketches:



OH DEAR . 

bITCh hINATA must see it too 

AND SHE USES LIPSTICK!!


----------



## gershwin (Jun 2, 2012)

Hinata is so fucking badass!!XD


----------



## Nae-chan (Jun 2, 2012)

> Hinata is so fucking badass!!XD


To bad is AU Hinata D:

Anyway.. this movie seems interesting.. I want more AU sketches D:


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Actually it says "Tsukuyomi Hinata"
> I'm kinda liking all these OOC characters



Indeed. 月読 means Tsukuyomi.

So it's the Moon's Eye Plan then. I knew it.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata character sketches:



H...Hi...Hinata is using lipstick?  And wears shorts like Karin?

Kishi you have overdone here with her.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata character sketches:



Hinata was Anko's student in this AU


----------



## Brandon1144 (Jun 2, 2012)

Im not sure how i feel about this one, last movie was really good and i was impresed by it so i hope im impresed by this one too!


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 2, 2012)

..
Dislike Hinata being a slut.
Confident - yes, but being over exposed .. is just.. if i wanted hentai i would go to hentai sites.


----------



## Brandon1144 (Jun 2, 2012)

how do u get to put a picture at the end of everything u say?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 2, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Indeed. 月読 means Tsukuyomi.
> 
> So it's the Moon's Eye Plan then. I knew it.



Which means an incomplete Moon's eye plan would change their personalities to opposite, Hinata's from quiet shy to sexy and confident, and Sasuke from bad to nice guy.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 2, 2012)

I want Shy Ino next!!!


----------



## gershwin (Jun 2, 2012)

With such Sasuke and Hinata sexual revolution is coming into Konoha


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 2, 2012)

So the eyes plan commences, everyone is trapped under the genjutsu, and this is *The Perfect World* where there are no pain, no lies. just a perfect world.
Then the main characters shall break out of the genjutsu after seeing bullshit (Hinata being a slut and stuff) then destroy the moon.
Imo this will be the scenario


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 2, 2012)

Wait what about Naruto's masked suit?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> So the eyes plan commences, everyone is trapped under the genjutsu, and this is *The Perfect World* where there are no pain, no lies. just a perfect world.
> Then the main characters shall break out of the genjutsu after seeing bullshit (Hinata being a slut and stuff) then destroy the moon.
> Imo this will be the scenario



I think it's more likely that they'll come to realise it's not real and then they'll chose to break out, because no matter how perfect things are in the genjutsu, they're a lie. They're not truly the people that they love. It's a very clich? situation.

I wonder exacly which is imagining what, because this has the potential of being an introspective view on the characters. I'd say it's Naruto (makes sense we would have an intimate outlook on how he'd like things to be since he's main character), but allowing Sasuke to perv on Sakura doesn't seem likely. I don't think it's a joined effort though. That would destroy the introspective aspect of the dream. I'm okay with several perspectives stories though.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 2, 2012)

Ewww.....both Sasuke and Hinata's AU disturb me very much .


At least they are products of Tobi's dojutsu instead  and it will be good for laughs !


Ino is different, as well .....



Gai being serious ?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I think it's more likely that they'll come to realise it's not real and then they'll chose to break out, because no matter how perfect things are in the genjutsu, they're a lie. They're not truly the people that they love. It's a very clich? situation.
> 
> I wonder exacly which is imagining what, because this has the potential of being an introspective view on the characters. I'd say it's Naruto (makes sense we would have an intimate outlook on how he'd like things to be since he's main character), but allowing Sasuke to perv on Sakura doesn't seem likely. I don't think it's a joined effort though. That would destroy the introspective aspect of the dream. I'm okay with several perspectives stories though.


I expect Tobi to be like

'WHAT THE'
'RASENGAN'
'BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAH'

after they break out of the tsukuyomi


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2012)

.................hm. So Naruto and Sakura are thrown in this genjutsu; Moon Eye's Plan alternative reality, being the only two who are from the original manga.

And Sakura is still smitten by flirty Sasuke, despite him being completely different from the original series. In other words, she's only seeing his face value.

So much for "loving for who he is" huh.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 2, 2012)

She already liked him, so why wouldn't she blush when he tries to flirt?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm becoming more excited for this movie. I want to see how crazy it is.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely said:


> She already liked him, so why wouldn't she blush when he tries to flirt?



Oh, the blush would be completely ok since she still likes him in the original manga.

It was the rest of her expression that threw me off. 

Wouldn't her first reaction when Sasuke is flirting her something like "This is not the Sasuke I know"? 

Look how her eyes stray in interest while Sasuke is talking her, or her smile with her chopsticks on her lips, as if she's contemplating in accepting whatever he's throwing on her.

It's like her dream come true, when she imagined the dashing Sasuke complimenting her forehead, saying that he wanted to kiss it.  Oh, but when did this had happened? 

Right, at the beginning of the manga, when she used to be a mere "fangirl".


----------



## Lovely (Jun 2, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> Oh, the blush would be completely ok since she still likes him in the original manga.
> 
> It was the rest of her expression that threw me off.
> 
> ...



Seems to be more that she's caught off guard, but of course is pleased since its Sasuke doing this. 

Its not surprising that she'd accept the come on from him, even though his actions are unexpected. She likes him and he's flirting. That doesn't make her a fangirl.


----------



## gershwin (Jun 2, 2012)

And why would she sit there with a straight face while guy who is supposed to be Sasuke is flirting with her? Its not like she spreading her legs already or smth 


Lol lazy provocation


----------



## Kage (Jun 2, 2012)

that is a pretty derpy fangirl face. little does pimp!sasuke know he doesn't even have to try that hard.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 2, 2012)

I cant wait to see what their first reactions will be when they meet new sasuke, new hinata, new kakashi, ETC.

Oh this is gonna be alot of fun...


----------



## Lovely (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, shyly looking at your love interest while he's flirting = insta fangirl


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 2, 2012)

Flipped personalities? Ok, I'm now slightly more interested in the movie than before.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata character sketches:





(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> so hinata is bitch





I see all characters change their personalities, it same happened in Fairy Tail manga


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 2, 2012)

Hinata pek

I'm glad her sketches are out  Nana voicing this Hinata will be really interesting


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 2, 2012)

this looks like some pretty epic shit.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

How do we even know Hinata still likes Naruto in this AU? What if she actually hates all men? 

LOL Judging from the ramen poster, I think Gai and Kakashi have a personality switch.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> .................hm. So Naruto and Sakura are thrown in this genjutsu; Moon Eye's Plan alternative reality, being the only two who are from the original manga.
> 
> And Sakura is still smitten by flirty Sasuke, despite him being completely different from the original series. In other words, she's only seeing his face value.
> 
> So much for "loving for who he is" huh.



Here I thought the bitter comments would have gone under by now. Thanks for making me laugh another day.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually think it makes more sense for her to be smitten with this Sasuke. At least he's not straight up murdering her or throwing her apples in this one.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2012)

that hinat picture is disturbing but should be interesting wonder whos sketch is next


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol Sasuke's and Hinata's personality changes are going to be most popular ones, it's rare to see slutty Hinata and good boy-Sasuke.

I hope they make Shikamaru dumb as hell in the movie.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 2, 2012)

so when is the movie aired.
and how long will we have to wait to get subbed version of the movie?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a feeling Hiashi would be all over Hinata in this AU because in canon, he ignored her and thought she was useless. He's probably going to beg her to be the clan leader in this one. Also, Neji would be a talentless loser and Rock Lee would be the super popular village genius. Chouji would be working out all the time and Shikamaru would be hardworking and girl-crazy. XD I also wonder if all the dead characters are alive, like Hiruzen, Asuma, etc.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 2, 2012)

im loving these characters. hinata looks like a slut this movie should be stupid fun.

the only thing that can surpass AU sasuke in is AU naruto.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

Would AU Naruto exist? The description said Sakura and Naruto are hit by a genjutsu so shouldn't they be the same?


----------



## santanico (Jun 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata character sketches:







> hinata looks like a slut



lol don't hate


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 2, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> so when is the movie aired.
> and how long will we have to wait to get subbed version of the movie?



I believe it will be in japanese theaters July 28th if im not mistaken...it will be about a year until we see it subbed sadly 

i MIGHT be able to go to japan and see it around the time it comes out...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think this is supposed to be opposites in personality. For example, Kiba still looks smug and confident, Shino still looks withdrawn and Chouji still looks like the pleasant guy.

I'd say it's either how Naruto / Sakura would invision them in a perfect world. That's why Sauce is... what the lol that he is, Hinata is not shy, Ino and Gai are less obnoxious.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Would AU Naruto exist? The description said Sakura and Naruto are hit by a genjutsu so shouldn't they be the same?



AU Naruto and AU Sakura are like the sketches in first trailer 

This movie will be two Narutos and Sakuras


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow.. But I still don't get why Tobi made the changes so extreme. I don't think it's Sakura or Naruto who visualize their friends this way because why would they envision that for Hinata or Ino? Sure, Ino and Sakura have a bit of a rivalry but they wouldn't be rivals or even friends in the first place if that was Ino's personality. Anyway, I want to see Pimp Lee.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm already loving this movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 2, 2012)

Very confident Hinata and friendly/flirting Sasuke.

Things sure are getting real in dat Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Pandemics (Jun 2, 2012)

so in Naruto's perfect world, Hinata works at a brothel


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 2, 2012)

> lol don't hate


who's hating? she looks awesome.


> I don't think this is supposed to be opposites in personality. For example, Kiba still looks smug and confident, Shino still looks withdrawn and Chouji still looks like the pleasant guy.


i think its supposed to be based on the kyuubi attack not happening. some characters wont be that affected. shikamaru would still take after his dad and choji would still be softhearted.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 2, 2012)

I highly doubt it is based on Naruto's ideal view.  He hardly thinks about Hinata (or Ino, for that matter, who is very modest now) and I doubt he would want his rival (Sasuke) to be flirty with the girl he likes (Sakura).

*his shock face in the preview magazine shouts that out*

If anything, Tobi's jutsu just made most of the people they know to be the opposite spectrum of what they are suppose to be just by chance.  Not necessarily because of their ideal view (well, except maybe Sakura since she always wanted a "flirty" Sasuke).


And I do not think Naruto had anything against Gai's personality....why would he want him to be more serious in the AU?


----------



## santanico (Jun 2, 2012)

Pandemics said:


> so in Naruto's perfect world, Hinata works at a brothel



So girls who show their legs and tummy are whores? nice


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 2, 2012)

the fishnet top might have something to do with it.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Or, as I said, this is a perfect world, where people are what they want to be.
Hinata wanted to be more confident, and so she is.
I guess


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 2, 2012)

Not just the fishnet, but also: short shorts, posture, and the lipstick despite being underage .....

That was my impression as well, even though I am neutral with her in the manga.

For some reason, I hate the anime version of Hinata


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Neh, I'm wagering this Sasuke acts like Zelos.



"Mind explode"


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2012)

Starr said:


> lol don't hate


----------



## santanico (Jun 2, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> the fishnet top might have something to do with it.



Anko wears a fish net top as well, your point?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2012)

Anko is a slut too, didn't ya know?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2012)

If Hinata's a whore with that dressing, then canon Ino and Karin are whores too, WTF is wrong with you NF.



Mantux31 said:


> Or, as I said, this is a perfect world, where people are what they want to be.
> Hinata wanted to be more confident, and so she is.
> I guess



It might be. I find it sad that Ino would like to be more subdued. Still that would mean Sasuke secretely wanted to be the pimp of the Leaf. I'm okay with this, under all that hate there's always someone desperate to be loved, so this is legit.


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 2, 2012)

the effects of Madara's plan reminds me of one DC comics story where Darkseid's Anti-Life Equation succeeded.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 2, 2012)

All the huge-titted girls wear fish net tops. The flat chested ones don't. 
Does a fish net top act like a bra or wut


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 2, 2012)

This movie is gonna be da bomb. If Hinata is a slut, Ino is incredibly shy, 

I wonder what will happen to J man and Tsaunde (If J man is alive)


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2012)

SoooOOoo, do we have Ino sketches? I would love to see Ino sketches. pek


----------



## gus3 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was never a fan of Hinata or Ino's personalities and styles. But for some reason a strong willed Hinata and a bookish Ino work well for me. I actually wish these had been their personalities to begin with.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Here I thought the bitter comments would have gone under by now. Thanks for making me laugh another day.



I just made a possible open observation. The movie is not out yet. There's a lot of speculation here.

What I've said is: People claim that Sakura in the end could love Sasuke in the manga for what he is; brooding, psychopath, anti-social, etc etc etc.

And yet, this poster shows that at least Sakura is not completely rejecting the idea of bright peppy and flirty Sasuke. She's smiling at him, what do you expect me to think of then? So one possible conclusion is because she simply likes his handsome physical appearance in the end; eliminate his problematic original personality, slap a smile and there we go! Sakura smiling and blushing.

Feel free to prove me wrong. But yes...I guess the post up there is what you have chosen instead.

And I'm just throwing ideas. The movie is not out yet. One will end up wrong one way or another. 



Benzaiten said:


> I actually think it makes more sense for her to be smitten with this Sasuke. At least he's not straight up murdering her or throwing her apples in this one.



Yeah, it's healthier to fall in love with this type of Sasuke. *shrug*


----------



## HolyHands (Jun 2, 2012)

Hinata becomes Slutnata? Oh this movie is going places.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think she's a slut. Bitchy Hinata seems more appropriate.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2012)

Like I've said, dem legs are pretty damn sexy. 

So girls wearing revealing clothes = slut.

Didn't know that we still live in the 19th century.


----------



## santanico (Jun 2, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> Anko is a slut too, didn't ya know?



That slutty slut who sluts


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 2, 2012)

@starr: anko's top is nothin like hinatas. also, attitude plays a part.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking confident/bitchy/cooky =/= slut

It takes a lot more to be a slut


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 2, 2012)

You go Hinata with you bad self. Can't wait to see her in the movie. No more fainting.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 2, 2012)

Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> This movie is gonna be da bomb. If Hinata is a slut, Ino is incredibly shy,
> 
> I wonder what will happen to J man and Tsaunde (If J man is alive)



Jiraiya could be alive!!!!

Which could mean that Tsunade would be nowhere in sight...? I'm trying not to speculate too much but I hadn't thought about the Sannin til I saw your post.


The movie could fail in terms of plot but I want to see it for the character explorations.


----------



## Mizzkie (Jun 2, 2012)

I just saw the images of Hinata and Sasuke.
This is the first time I ever strongly thought "I do not want to see Temari. Not even for a millisecond."

BUT *I WANT TO SEE SHINO*(oh gawd :rofl) AND TENTEN!
Aaaaand, if possible (yeah right), Raikage. XDDDDDD

Not sure if I'll go...
Akatsuki + MinaKushi + playboy(?) Sasuke is still a colossal turn-off for me...
And on top of that, a non-lazy Shikamaru? (since it's _personality_ switch, not Jutsus)
Bloargh. No...just...no....
I can easily imagine anti-Shikamaru people exploding.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep this is an Edolas version of Naruto Shippuden, wild Hinata? Wouldn't Naruto have fun with that? I will laugh if Neji is the quiet and shy one and Hinata bosses him around to toughen up and man up, LOL I would laugh beyond recognition and call Kishi out for trolling Neji.


----------



## Kek (Jun 2, 2012)

Hinata's a slut? 


 

10 bucks says that people calling her a slut because of this, have always thought she was a slut. This is just a convenient time to come out and say it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata character sketches:



Holy fuck!!!! Dat Hinata, no way Naruto could handle this one.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 2, 2012)

Kek said:


> Hinata's a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be right.

Though I think this is more about people thinking any woman who shows off skin has no self-respect and sleeps around. 

Either way, keep up the progressive attitude, NF.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> "Mind explode"



I'd be shocked if this Sasuke couldn't fight despite being flirty.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I'd be shocked if this Sasuke couldn't fight despite being flirty.



As long as he doesnt wear pink


----------



## KevKev (Jun 2, 2012)

LMFAO @ Hinata and Sasuke's sketches 

This movie is going to be very interesting  

I wonder Naruto is going to know that he is out of place in that AU after being genjutsu'd 

So wait...if this Hinata in canon is shy and likes Naruto, would this Hinata in AU be very talkative and doesn't like Naruto?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kek said:


> Hinata's a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll gladly accept the 10 bucks.
I liked the shy Hinata, and that drawing was over the top for me. Maybe calling her 'sluty' was over the top, but you got my idea.


----------



## Pandemics (Jun 2, 2012)

For anyone in this thread getting their panties in a bunch:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL-1kHxsavI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone know of an updated trailer for the new movie?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Does anyone know of an updated trailer for the new movie?



The long trailer will be released on 15th June.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 2, 2012)

Pandemics said:


> For anyone in this thread getting their panties in a bunch:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL-1kHxsavI[/YOUTUBE]



"just because im dressed this way does not make me a whore!"
"which is true. but ladies you must understand that that is fucking confusing"
excellent post.


----------



## Kek (Jun 2, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> The long trailer will be released on 15th June.



Which I'm sure will show nothing more than the trailer that came out a month or so ago did.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Which I'm sure will show nothing more than the trailer that came out a month or so ago did.



No, there will a new trailer with scenes from the movie!


----------



## calimike (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2012)

I think there is an AU Naruto, and I think he's going to be the main villain. Based on the illustrations at least, that looks like an AU Naruto, and his outfit doesn't look like something a good guy would wear in this series.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 2, 2012)

Well I'm sure if they dress _that_ differently, they will differ in personality compared with their "actual" self.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 2, 2012)

am i the only one disappointed that the movie is gonna be a big genjutsu and not an AU?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 2, 2012)

This is gonna be good. The AU Hinata really puts up my ladder


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2012)

That picture is disturbing.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata character sketches:



that's it, i am shipping sasuhina


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> As long as he doesnt wear pink



As well as he does not mention the word "cutiepie."


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 2, 2012)

It'll be pretty interesting to see what Kishi does with AU Hinata.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

I still don't get how this is supposed to be the ideal world if Hinata and Ino are like that.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 2, 2012)

Hinata's really...confident... xD

I wonder if Naruto will be teh ebilz 

I am so watching this movie, for the lulz!


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2012)

Jiraiya being alive???  Oh yes, I want Jiraiya being alive! 

Wait wait wait, I want Jiraiya being alive and also Orochimaru, and then the two of them with Tsunade are still the Sannin! 

And they will help Naruto with the battle against genjutsu!Tobi. 

Do eet Kishi!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2012)

It's unlikely that it is an ideal world considering Akatsuki supposedly exists at its peak there. More likely, this is a world where certain events never transpired that ultimately shaped many of the characters' personalities. That's why you may have some drastic changes such as Hinata, Ino, and  Sakura, and apparently ones less notable or not immediately so such as Kakashi, Kiba, or Shikamaru.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 2, 2012)

@Four

Where did you hear that Jiraiya's alive????


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 2, 2012)

^Huh? No, I'm just...speculating. 

I hope we'll have Jiraiya alive in that movie....

It's Naruto's ideal world dammit, if he dreamed Minato and Kushina are alive, Kishi has to make Jiraiya alive too!


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 3, 2012)

We have to wait like 14 months till the movie comes out someone has to film it!!!


----------



## Kek (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sure we'll get a synopsis/written version of it when it comes out in Japan, right?


----------



## CrazyNightmarishDreams (Jun 3, 2012)

Seriously what is with everyone so when the Kyuubi attacked Konoha, did he make everyone sexually repressed or something  and now that he didn't everyone's either a playboy or whatever...


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait, 14 MONTHS for the movie?
Someone said they're going to read the and not to watch this movie, so that means there's going to be manga, right?
And it shouldn't be a long time to translate it. Right?


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Wait, 14 MONTHS for the movie?
> Someone said they're going to read the and not to watch this movie, so that means there's going to be manga, right?
> And it shouldn't be a long time to translate it. Right?



Perhaps as in "read about it", there's no manga


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 3, 2012)

Starr said:


> Perhaps as in "read about it", there's no manga



Well that deffinitely sucks


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 3, 2012)

AU Sauce is hilarious, and that's what you hear from a Sasuke hater.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 3, 2012)

Another image from 2ch:



Translation:

アニメの設定画も続々到着！

サスケ:　表情やポーズ、服や装飾品など、全てにおいて軟派。
ヒナタ:　男勝りで気性が荒そうなヒナタ！胸元を大胆に見せ超セクシー！
カカシ:　カッと目を見開いていたり、拳を震わせていたりと、何かと熱いカカシ。
シカマル:　だらしない表情のシカマル。何も考えていないように見える...

本来の姿とは真逆！？覇気のないガイと、血気盛んなカカシ。岸本先生のメモに少しだけ二人の説明が書かれているぞ！

次号も岸本先生のラフ画を紹介していくぞ！

_The anime concept sketches are also arriving one after another!

Sasuke: A playboy through and through, in expression and stance, in clothes and accessories.
Hinata: A strong-minded Hinata with a wild temperament! Very sexy, she boldly displays her cleavage!
Kakashi: With his eyes wide open and his fists trembling, a somewhat hot-blooded Kakashi.
Shikamaru: With his slovenly expression, he looks like he's not thinking anything at all...

Below the Gai and Kakashi pic:

"The exact opposite of their original characters!? A Gai with no ambitions and a vigorous, enthusiastic Kakashi. In Kishimoto-sensei's notes there is a little explanation about these two!"

In the next issue we'll introduce some more of Kishimoto-sensei's rough sketches!_


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2012)

I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID, IT IS FREAKY FRIDAY. LOOK AT SHILAMARU'S FACE.  HE'S A DUMBASS IN THIS. 

Kakashi doing the nice guy pose.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 3, 2012)

*pft* So Kakashi and Gai has exchanged personalities, Shikamaru is an idiot.......I'm really looking forward to watch this movie. 

Oh, Sasuke is a playboy. Hm.....................


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

if it's Bizarro World I hope Minato is like Gai  and Itachi is the real cold-blooded emotionless psychopath


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder if Jiraiya and Orochimaru would be alive and have switched personalities.

Can you imagine Orochimaru peeking on woman's bath???? 

OMG, this crack...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

They should've done movies like this from the beginning


what if Sasori & Deidara switch art styles ?


----------



## gus3 (Jun 3, 2012)

If this does turn out to be a movie about Naruto visiting an alternate dimension, I think I would actually find myself feeling disappointed at the other main characters not being able to meet their AU counterparts. Can you imagine if evil Sasuke met playboy Sasuke? Or Kakashi and Guy meeting their other selves? Man, I wonder what Minato did as Hokage for the village to turn out like that.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 3, 2012)

Sasuke's new top-right face is making me giggle. Looks like a mix between hurr, derp, and excited raep-face.

Shikamaru looks like an idiot, wth. I'm surprised Kishimoto would do that to his boyfriend. 

"she boldly displays her cleavage.." I didn't think they made her slutty at first, just made her tempermental/mean, but this.... 

Those Team 7 cards.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Sasuke: A playboy through and through, in expression and stance, in clothes and accessories.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37OWL7AzvHo[/YOUTUBE]




mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata: A strong-minded Hinata with a wild temperament! Very sexy, she boldly displays her cleavage!








mezzomarinaio said:


> Kakashi: With his eyes wide open and his fists trembling, a somewhat hot-blooded Kakashi.








mezzomarinaio said:


> Shikamaru: With his slovenly expression, he looks like he's not thinking anything at all...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blpe_sGnnP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gus3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Another thing just came to mind. If Minato is indeed alive in the alternate universe, how do you think Sakura would react to fact that Naruto is the son of the Fourth Hokage? For that matter, how would the rest of his friends react?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 3, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Another image from 2ch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I really want to watch that movie now.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 3, 2012)

> Hinata: A strong-minded Hinata with a wild temperament! Very sexy, she boldly displays her cleavage!





(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> so hinata is bitch


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 3, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> .



                       .
as i said, slutty.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 3, 2012)

I never imagined that I could be interested this much for a Naruto Shippuden Movie. I can't wait for it, it sounds awesome.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 3, 2012)

I also never expect that a day will come when i'll be this interested in a Naruto movie

Oh well its more like they switched personalities with the person opposite to them in the Movie poster.

Which makes sense. An energetic Kakashi and a pessimistic Gai. A shy/reserved Ino and a daring Hinata. Shikamaru acting ugh i dunno..Kiba? yeah that pretty much is it maybe


----------



## zlatko (Jun 3, 2012)

it looks like the Hinata haters finaly found somethng to hate her  if Sakura was dresed like that theu whuld be saying wow that looks so good on her


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm just going to keep my opinion that wearing sexily doesn't mean anywhere that the girl/woman is a slut. 

And all they have said is that "A strong-minded Hinata with a wild temperament! Very sexy, she boldly displays her cleavage!". So what? So does many women in various mangas and that doesn't automatically warrant 'slut' stereotype.

I don't even understand why am I defending Hinata when I don't even like her.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 3, 2012)

zlatko said:


> it looks like the Hinata haters finaly found somethng to hate her  if Sakura was dresed like that theu whuld be saying wow that looks so good on her



but , sakura haters call sakura bitch from the beginning, so if she dress like that or not they are still call her bitch , while hinata dress like bitch they say confidence


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> that's it, i am shipping sasuhina



Damn straight. 



This is what i want. And I dont even like Hinata.


----------



## gershwin (Jun 3, 2012)

Total mess 
Now i`m even more interested - is it imaginable tsukuyomi reality or Tobi sent Naruto and Sakura into alternative universe ???


----------



## ~lyrica~ (Jun 3, 2012)

SS


----------



## gershwin (Jun 3, 2012)

^


----------



## Olympian (Jun 3, 2012)

I am kind of wondering if I would like Asuma in this or not. 

Oh, what the hell, take me to the glorious mindfuck.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 3, 2012)

Shouldn't there be a sketch of Naruto with a new cloak and mask? Along with another that said to be Sakura with hairdo or Sakura's parent?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> am i the only one disappointed that the movie is gonna be a big genjutsu and not an AU?



who said it's gonna be a genjutsu?


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG! I can totally see SasuHina happening in this world! Like seriously! Sasuke is a playboy and Hinata is sexy and overly confident. I can totally see Sasuke going after her and falling in love with her. I read this scenario in many shojos and fics before I won't be surprised if it happens 
Anyhow, so looking forward to hear Nana Mizuki voicing this confident Hinata.


Fourangers said:


> I'm just going to keep my opinion that wearing sexily doesn't mean anywhere that the girl/woman is a slut.
> 
> And all they have said is that "A strong-minded Hinata with a wild temperament! Very sexy, she boldly displays her cleavage!". So what? So does many women in various mangas and that doesn't automatically warrant 'slut' stereotype.


Yeah. Tsunade shows her cleavage all the time and she's not a slut. The hate Hinata gets over the smallest things is really funny though. 


(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> but , sakura haters call sakura bitch from the beginning, so if she dress like that or not they are still call her bitch , while hinata dress like bitch they say confidence


She's called a bitch not for the way she dresses, but for her shitty attitude. I thought this much was obvious 

All I'm seeing is BAWBAW Hinata isn't hated as Sakura BAWBAW.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 3, 2012)

Haha, I knew Sasuke was gonna be a heart breaker. 

Nice description of Hinata, Kishi.  I like those promo cards.


----------



## Spica (Jun 3, 2012)

Some people here need to take a step back and think over their attitudes to women.


----------



## Combine (Jun 3, 2012)

This really is turning into the Bizarro world. But it only makes me more excited to see this. I really hope they put in a lot of high quality animation for this one.

I also really hope the entire film isn't all just lolGenjutsu and then no memory of it all at the end. I think some similar memory loss bs was used in that horrible movie 4 already.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't wait to watch this movie, it gets better and better .


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Olympian said:


> I am kind of wondering if I would like Asuma in this or not.
> 
> Oh, what the hell, take me to the glorious mindfuck.


He would've a personality like Hidan


----------



## Spica (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> He would've a personality like Hidan



Then how would the Akatsuki be if all personalities are flipped?

Hidan - humble Christian
Kakuzu - generous and donates to charity
Deidara - bashful artist?
Sasori - shota 
Itachi - really evil
Kisame - shy?
Konan - upbeat
Pein - ?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

Something i just thought of...

what will akamaru be like?

......


*Spoiler*: __ 



 could he become a cat in this AU? or just the same...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Spica said:


> Then how would the Akatsuki be if all personalities are flipped?
> 
> Hidan - humble Christian
> Kakuzu - generous and donates to charity
> ...


They wouldn't be an evil organisation anymore 




SandLeaf said:


> Something i just thought of...
> 
> what will akamaru be like?
> 
> ...


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

lol so it's confirmed that Guy and Kakashi switch personalities 

Plus idiot Shikamaru 

See! My theory about sexy Chouji and untalented Neji isn't so bad after all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

Akatsuki would probably be mostly the same, maybe minor quirks changes, but still need to be s-rank criminals

hopefully Itachi is really evil


----------



## gershwin (Jun 3, 2012)

Logicaly Minato and Kushina also have to be with opposite temperaments.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope for more pictures, I want to see all of the characters XD


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

Minato and Kushina wouldn't switch personalities. That's how they always were. If the Kyuubi attack never happened then it doesn't really change anything except that they're alive.

Also, I'm really liking Playboy Sasuke and I hate canon Sasuke.


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 3, 2012)

Not looking forward to the AU Kakashi. I like him as he is. 

Also, idiot Shikamaru.


----------



## gershwin (Jun 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Minato and Kushina wouldn't switch personalities. That's how they always were. If the Kyuubi attack never happened then it doesn't really change anything except that they're alive.


I realy don`t get that  Was that Kyuubi`s attack then made Shikamaru clever?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

gershwin said:


> I realy don`t get that  Was that Kyuubi`s attack then made Shikamaru clever?


Such an attack changes millions of things, which all can have an effect on someones development


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> who said it's gonna be a genjutsu?


*cough* Eye moons plan commence, trailer stuff*cough*


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah but Minato and Kushina already had established their personalities by that time. Shikamaru and the other rookies were just children. Some of the changes like those in Gai and Kakashi could be plot holes though but there's bound to be those in any of Kishi's creations.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> but , sakura haters call sakura bitch from the beginning, so if she dress like that or not they are still call her bitch , while hinata dress like bitch they say confidence



nobody has called sakura a bitch they just call her useles


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's not bring that shit here please.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 3, 2012)

zlatko said:


> nobody has called sakura a bitch they just call her useles



just go to youtube and deviantart .


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 3, 2012)

*just so people realize how much of a massive event Kyubbi's attack was:*

many of today's rookies were little infants during the nine-tails assault.

Hiruzen subverted all information  regarding the relationship between Naruto and Minato to protect his ID from vengeful outsiders,  only giving Naruto his mother's surname. 

the whole village suffered  heavy casualties (both civilians and soldiers, among which were Iruka's parents and Kurenai's father) during the attack, the post-disaster stigma was so strong only a few of the villagers would quickly  forgive Naruto, most kept on viewing him as the Nine-Tails itself, for its  actions. This was despite the fact that he was the one containing the  beast, preventing it from harming the village.

Because of Minato's untimely death, and having no suitable  candidates at hand at the moment, Hiruzen was forced to come out of  retirement to retake his position as the current Hokage, despite his  age once again. 

In later years, as Hiruzen saw the cold treatment of the villagers  towards Naruto, he took steps to decree that no mention of Naruto being  the Nine-Tails' jinchūriki be spoken, and those who got caught breaking this law faced harsh consequences. However, many of the villagers continued to ostracize Naruto indirectly, by transferring their harbored feelings of  dislike for him onto their children, who too shunned him, resulting in  Naruto living a miserable childhood (which greatly contributed to his social-retardation)

Additionally, as the Uchiha clan's genetic gifts (sharingan) were known to be capable of influencing the Nine-Tails, the top-brass politicians (Konoha's elders and danzo)  suspected the entire clan to be somehow responsible, 

(Tobi's presence during the attack was pretty much unknown)

According  to Tobi's revelations to sasuke about 16  several years later, the Uchiha clan were forced to relocate to a distant  corner of the village and were constantly under surveillance by random ANBU agents, after 8 years this led the Uchiha, under the  leadership of Sasuke's dad were getting ready for a full-scale rebellion, which failed prematurely with their extermination at the hands of Itachi.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 3, 2012)

> Is Itachi gonna be really evil in this ?


so...keep doing what hes doing then?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> so...keep doing what hes doing then?




yes


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 3, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Shouldn't there be a sketch of Naruto with a new cloak and mask? Along with another that said to be Sakura with hairdo or Sakura's parent?


theyre main characters. you gotta save the best for last.



Addy said:


> who said it's gonna be a genjutsu?





ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Actually it says "Tsukuyomi Hinata"


the movie is about sakura and naruto being caught by tobi.





gershwin said:


> Logicaly Minato and Kushina also have to be with opposite temperaments.


no they dont


----------



## takL (Jun 3, 2012)

a trial version of mugen tukuyomi? my educated guess is that tobi demonstrates mugentukuyomi to naruto and sakura. like aint it nice if each of you have the world your way.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a feeling Tobi is trying to convert Naruto to his cause. BUt why was Sakura also hit. Was she just there with Naruto and Tobi thought what the heck she can see it as well.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

takL said:


> a trial version of mugen tukuyomi? my educated guess is that tobi demonstrates mugentukuyomi to naruto and sakura. like aint it if each of you have the world your way.



so that is why itachi is in poster  he saves the day with his awesome genjutsu  powers


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> just go to youtube and deviantart .



so?  people call itachi lame as hell but but ivdont agree with that.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> that's it, i am shipping sasuhina



Join the club 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Another image from 2ch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shikamaru


----------



## Adagio (Jun 3, 2012)

Even if he is stupid I'm sure he'll be treated very nicely by Kishimoto. He's his favorite after all.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 3, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> Join the club
> 
> 
> 
> Shikamaru



sasuke to Chidori hinata head then


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> sasuke to Chidori hinata head then



sasuke 's rejection strategy. efficient?


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 3, 2012)

So I assume the sketches in the trailer are the AU Naruto/Sakura. The other redesigns look similar enough to the original character, but Sakura's looks pretty different compared to the rest if that's really her.



Addy said:


> sasuke 's rejection strategy. efficient?



You can't be rejected if you aren't interested in the first place.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 3, 2012)

Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> BUt why was Sakura also hit. Was she just there with Naruto and Tobi thought what the heck she can see it as well.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

Adagio said:


> Even if he is stupid I'm sure he'll be treated very nicely by Kishimoto. He's his favorite after all.


lmao i almost forgot about that

i wonder if kishi still wants this shikamaru to be his boyfriend


----------



## lacey (Jun 3, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Another image from 2ch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad to say I'm actually really excited about this, when I'll probably just be sorely disappointed in the end. 

Hinata looks awesome in that scan.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> sasuke to Chidori hinata head then



That's how kids call it these days?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2012)

I love Hinata's AU version 

Also, I can't imagine Sasuke _flirting_. My God.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 3, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Another image from 2ch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woow
I WANT SEE THE MOVIE NOW


----------



## Combine (Jun 3, 2012)

The amount of ungodly fanfic this movie will spawn...

As of there wasn't enough of it already with how crazy Naruto fans are.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2012)

Haterzz take that Hinata ain't fat


----------



## Mia20 (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG That's really like fanfic came to life :rofl

But damn... Sasuhina seems so f***ing sexy right now


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 3, 2012)

Even though I call this troll BS, I actually can't wait to see a big role Sasuke will play in the movie as well as Hinata, I wonder if Sasuke will meet Itachi? Will they fight? Are they living with each other? Is Sasuke living with his parents? Is Hinata mother in the movie? And now that their seem to be a lot of things going around in the movie, I can picture my man Yasuharu Takanashi going ham with the music, this movie might be his best work in the music department when it comes to the Naruto Shippuden movies, the music might surpass the 3rd Shippuden movie & 4th, ohh man I can't fucking wait for next month to hear the album, MORE YASUHARU TAKANASHI EPICNESS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> There are Naruto and Sakura in left picture
> I hope someone scans it , I WANT SEE THE WHOLE PAGE







EDIT: You edited it.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

wow ichi you have the eyes of the hawk
i didn't even notice that


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 3, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> EDIT: You edited it.



Nope 

look to the time of edited to believe me 
I edited my post before you post


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Nope
> 
> look to the time of edited to believe me
> I edited my post before you post



Are you denying you wrote that? Because I'm genre savvy and I screenshot it.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

She's just saying she didn't edit her post after you replied (i.e. her edit wasn't because of you). Simple as that.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> She's just saying she didn't edit her post after you replied (i.e. her edit wasn't because of you). Simple as that.



I'm sure she can type the replies herself.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

I enjoy getting more post counts.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 3, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Are you denying you wrote that? Because I'm genre savvy and I screenshot it.



As I said look to the time of edited


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

bitch hinata's lips and eyes disturb me


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> bitch hinata's lips and eyes disturb me



she will be slut in the movie


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> bitch hinata's lips and eyes disturb me



I don't see anything different in AU Hinata's eyes. Her expression at the bottom, yeah.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm so tired of people calling her a slut. She's just wearing less clothing.


----------



## Kage (Jun 3, 2012)

This Hinata looks like fun. I don't see a problem or a slut.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 3, 2012)

Shikamaru suprised me


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> I don't see anything different in AU Hinata's eyes. Her expression at the bottom, yeah.



she reminds of that bood girl fullbringer from bleach with those lips  hopefully, they fix that.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

i think i know what they did with minato. they gave him shikamaru's personality. look how uncaring he is 

and ino has hinata's personality.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I'm so tired of people calling her a slut. She's just wearing less clothing.



she looks like a slut which makes her a slut for some reason. flawless logic 


although, she is a bitch. i can garentee that because the polar opposite of hinata hyuuga is hinata McBitch-chan........... hyuuga


----------



## Lucrecia (Jun 3, 2012)

Mia20 said:


> But damn... Sasuhina seems so f***ing sexy right now



Agreed .


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

Ino looks creepy.

And yeah bitchy seems more appropriate. AU Hinata's personality seems to be similar to Anko's.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 3, 2012)

Should you all stop jumping into conclusions about Hinata being a slut or bitch until we see her in the movie?

And we don't know what Ino's personality is about yet.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> i think i know what they did with minato. they gave him shikamaru's personality. look how uncaring he is
> 
> and ino has hinata's personality.


I don't think anybody switched personalities, they just got their opposite personality. Best example is Sasuke, he never cared about women, but now he is a playboy. He didn't switch with anybody.


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 3, 2012)

i have a tickling suspicion that in this "AU" Chougi is the lazy-but-serious super-intellectual guy around, i could be very wrong though.


----------



## Kek (Jun 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> she looks like a slut which makes her a slut for some reason. flawless logic
> 
> 
> although, she is a bitch. i can garentee that because the polar opposite of hinata hyuuga is hinata McBitch-chan........... hyuuga







Benzaiten said:


> Ino looks creepy.
> 
> And yeah bitchy seems more appropriate. AU Hinata's personality seems to be similar to Anko's.



Actually, 'has a backbone' seems the most appropriate. 



butcher50 said:


> i have a tickling suspicion that in this "AU" Chougi is the lazy-but-serious super-intellectual guy around, i could be very wrong though.



Or just slim.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't have a problem with what Hinata's wearing, I think she looks good in the sketches. When the description came out, it just makes me think they might be giving her a slutty personality or something.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so pumped about this movie after seeing those sketches. SasuHina is looking mighty fine right now


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2012)

Lolitalush said:


> I don't have a problem with what Hinata's wearing, I think she looks good in the sketches. When the description came out, it just makes me think they might be giving her a slutty personality or something.



sasuke has the slutty personality. hinata is just a bitch :/


----------



## gus3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> i think i know what they did with minato. they gave him shikamaru's personality. look how uncaring he is
> 
> and ino has hinata's personality.



If Kishi is just going to showing how different the village would have turned out had Minato survived, then I don't think there's any reason for him to have a different personality.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 3, 2012)

Guys I can't believe we have to wait a year to see this movie -_- please someone has to record it 

Someone! has.... tooo

TEIK MAI MONI!!!


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 3, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Guys I can't believe we have to wait a year to see this movie -_- please someone has to record it
> 
> Someone! has.... tooo
> 
> TEIK MAI MONI!!!



Japan is too damn strict and powerful at preventing and punishing such activity.

the risks are too great to undertake.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Haterzz take that Hinata ain't fat



No one seriously thought that, it was to get people that took it seriously angry. 



Kage said:


> This Hinata looks like fun. I don't see a problem or a slut.



It just seems like another attempt to turn her into a fetish object to me. Other than that, I don't really have an opinion on it.


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 3, 2012)

Like some of the people here, I have to wait to see what Kishi does with AU Hinata before I call her "slutty", but I do agree that her appearance in the sketch does make her look "bitchy".




Kek said:


> Actually, 'has a backbone' seems the most appropriate.



Many kunoichi like Sakura, Kushina, Tsunade etc have a backbone and they aren't as revealing in it.


----------



## Kage (Jun 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It just seems like another attempt to turn her into a fetish object to me. Other than that, I don't really have an opinion on it.



It might be but i'm not worrying about what some creepy dudes want to get off to. Hinata will be a victim of fetish material no matter what.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2012)

Kage said:


> It might be but i'm not worrying about what some creepy dudes want to get off to. Hinata will be a victim of fetish material no matter what.



Some of those creepy dudes are in the animation team though...Better than the bunny-maid outfit at least.


----------



## Kage (Jun 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Some of those creepy dudes are in the animation team though*...Better than the bunny-maid outfit at least.



I...forgot about that


----------



## HolyHands (Jun 3, 2012)

It wouldn't really bother me if Hinata were portrayed as a slut. It's an AU movie, might as well have fun with it. Fans really shouldn't get all bent out of shape about it.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 3, 2012)

Still, Sasuke is the one whoring himself while Hinata appears to have adopted a mix of Anko and Ino's personality.

@Kage & Seto

LOL AU or not, she's going to be the victim of creepy people's fantasies. That's a fact. I think this Hinata may even have less fans because she's not the pure kawaii waifu type.


----------



## takL (Jun 3, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Another image from 2ch:
> 
> 
> 
> [/I]


thats from this weeks issue of wsj released today

kishs handwritten description in his sketch on the left

(guy)(unmotivated)   

guy -too indifferent 
               cool

kakashi (hot-blooded)

[kakashi] a left-right reversal of the eyes. is always sporting the sharingan. gets exhausted easily. reads serious books


plus the article says (tukuyomi version of) hinata is manlike/spunky. doesnt sound like a tart.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 3, 2012)

You need to stop with bashing Hinata when we don't know how she will preform in the new movie. You can't call her slut or bitch, your judging a book by its cover which you cannot. She seemed to be now a confidential fighter that takes crap from no one and no one wants to mess with her.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> You need to stop with bashing Hinata when we don't know how she will preform in the new movie. You can't call her slut or bitch, your judging a book by its cover which you cannot. She seemed to be now a confidential fighter that takes crap from no one and no one wants to mess with her.


Who the fuck even cares if she is a slut in the new movie? I'm a Shikamaru Fan and I'm not mad that AU-Shika will be retarded, I find it interesting and funny


----------



## Kage (Jun 3, 2012)

takL said:


> kakashi (hot-blooded)
> 
> [kakashi] a left-right reversal of the eyes. is always sporting the sharingan. gets exhausted easily. *reads serious books*





no stone left unturned huh.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 3, 2012)

So Kakashi doesn't read Icha Icha


----------



## Epyon (Jun 3, 2012)

Never seen any anime girl have that expression on their face and be good. 99% of the time, you'd see it on a anime girl bullying a hinata type character. bitchy is a fair assessment if you ask me.


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> So Kakashi doesn't read Icha Icha



Sasuke does I'm sure


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see an unmotivated, indifferent Guy and Kakashi without his Icha Icha? This is gonna be gold


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Jiraiya released a different book in the movie, equal to the book of mormon, since he isn't a perv :ho


----------



## gershwin (Jun 3, 2012)

"Through the Looking-Glass and What Naruto Found There"


----------



## Saunion (Jun 3, 2012)

Epyon said:


> Never seen any anime girl have that expression on their face and be good. 99% of the time, you'd see it on a anime girl bullying a hinata type character. bitchy is a fair assessment if you ask me.



It's the typical "intimidating" face japanese delinquents make when they get confrontational. That doesn't mean they can't be good people (like Onizuka from GTO and his eponym from Sket Dance).

Also since this movie is apparently about characters having complete opposite personalities than their real world self, I think AU Naruto is probably going to be a "genius" type like Itachi Neji or Sasuke. If you look at Kishi's sketches he seems to be wearing ANBU clothes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2012)

I think AU Naruto is going to be evil.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 3, 2012)

butcher50 said:


> Japan is too damn strict and powerful at preventing and punishing such activity.
> 
> the risks are too great to undertake.



It can't be too difficult camera hat ftw

Also, cool and calm guy and hot blooded kakashi who always sports the sharingan   

itachi/pain/rikudo/madara: "I will destroy you"

kakashi: "Oh yeah? Konoha's hot blooded noble warrior kakashi of the sharingan will defeat you!" *instant kamui* 

itachi/pain/rikudo/madara: "FUUUUU"


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 3, 2012)

Starr said:


> Sasuke does I'm sure



 So many ideas to draw on this Sasuke.  

*opens Sai/Photoshop*


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 3, 2012)

Is there a picture or Note about Ino? I am really interested on that new outfit she got and a possible different personality?

Also no Suigetsu, Jugo and co isnt it?


----------



## MinatoRider (Jun 3, 2012)

AU Hinata is Awesome, I Can't for Nana Mizuki to use her Inner Moka Akashiya voice in AU Hinata, I think


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 3, 2012)

Shikamaru is an idiot in the AU ????


----------



## gus3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah Sankaku Complex:



Apparently the Japanese fans have some interesting opinions of their own.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 3, 2012)

someone ask him is suigetsu could be in it  I know that if it is never asked then it will never be considered.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 4, 2012)

Suigetsu, it's already in production, so it's too late.



gus3 said:


> Ah Sankaku Complex:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the Japanese fans have some interesting opinions of their own.



Did you know that otakus expect Nana Mizuki to remain "virginal" despite her being over 30? Well, they do so with a lot of these female seiyuus, as they do not want any sexual exploits to "defile" their beloved characters (waifus). It really sucks, and is kinda insane, but the seiyuu are expected to comply with this unreasonable demand for the sake of their career. Really crazy stuff.

Also you might not want to link to Sankaku Complex outside the BH.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 4, 2012)

*Lol, Oh Kishi...*


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> _*Should you all stop jumping into conclusions about Hinata being a slut or bitch until we see her in the movie?*_
> 
> And we don't know what Ino's personality is about yet.



yes we should


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 4, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


>


They look quite different


----------



## Kiss (Jun 4, 2012)

I love the way how AU Hinata looks. Very pretty and sexy.


----------



## Jad (Jun 4, 2012)

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO GAI


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vERn3cnLmyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vERn3cnLmyI[/YOUTUBE]



And here you see... *straight into it* a more mature Hinata... *silence*


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha,this movie will be interesting...A "latin lover" Sasuke......:rofl


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 4, 2012)

Some of you are taking the "Hinata-is-a-slut" thing way too seriously.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 4, 2012)

I heard we are going to a a new trailer soon, does anyone know about it?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 4, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I heard we are going to a a new trailer soon, does anyone know about it?



I hear its supossed to be released on June 15th...



Hiruko93 said:


> The long trailer will be released on 15th June.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Haha,this movie will be interesting...A "latin lover" Sasuke......:rofl


sasuke:  chikitas


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 4, 2012)

New pairing in movie 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*sasuhina*


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 4, 2012)

fan artists sure do work fast.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh Dat Hinata.
Hinata look sexy.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> New pairing in movie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



man, sauske is so white 

sasuke "and then i busted a cap in his ass. na mean?"
hinata "bitch, where is mah money "


----------



## KevKev (Jun 4, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> They look quite different



Really?! Wow, I think you're the first person I heard to say that !


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 4, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Really?! Wow, I think you're the first person I heard to say that !


Shion looks more like the Shippuuden Hinata than the AU-Hinata... Don't know what you were trying to proof with that 2 pictures ^^


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh man, the fan artists are on speed today.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2012)

This is what I feel.



tinypic giving me an awesome 'better half' captcha. Indeed it is.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 4, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This is what I feel.



Then you might like this.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2012)

With a little of imagination, I can see the shape, so yes.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 4, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Shion looks more like the Shippuuden Hinata than the AU-Hinata... Don't know what you were trying to proof with that 2 pictures ^^



Oh! I was trying to say that they're almost wearing the same type of clothes, adding they look similar as well lol


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2012)

Why am I 24'd.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

3 words for those who remember: 3 rice cups


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2012)

The fangirls have Pimpsuke the fanboys have Dat Hinata.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

man, sasuhina pics are being done faster



i really do want to see pimp sasuke putting some moves on hinata only to get slapped so he could say "no problem .................. ino, where arr you? "


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2012)

Psh, if this Hinata is as forward as Kishi claims she is I demand this:

Sasuke: "So what do you say me and your assets go...."

Hinata:"Oh?... "

She teases with cleavage and then

Hinata:"Not a chance. "

Sasuke:"Can't blame me for trying.  "


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Psh, if this Hinata is as forward as Kishi claims she is I demand this:
> 
> Sasuke: "So what do you say me and your assets go...."
> 
> ...


i just realized something 
naruto vs sasuke: fuck that gay shit  i mean who the hell wants to see naruto spouting pretentious crap while sasuke acts like a drag queen.

new sasuke vs new hinata:


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> i just realized something
> naruto vs sasuke: fuck that gay shit  i mean who the hell wants to see naruto spouting pretentious crap while sasuke acts like a drag queen.
> 
> new sasuke vs new hinata:



Where new Sasuke considers groping new Hinata's chest as victory, Pimpsuke's version of the bell test.


----------



## Mia20 (Jun 4, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Where new Sasuke considers groping new Hinata's chest as victory, Pimpsuke's version of the bell test.



I see Sasuhina's rise in popularity

Can't blame people though


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 4, 2012)

Any New character sketches of the movie out yet?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 4, 2012)

SasuHina fanarts 



Addy said:


> 3 words for those who remember: 3 rice cups


Yeah, I remember that spoiler


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 4, 2012)

I like SasuHina fanarts


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Where new Sasuke considers groping new Hinata's chest as victory, Pimpsuke's version of the bell test.



btw, the bell test has *two *just like the chest test 


Matrix XZ said:


> Any New character sketches of the movie out yet?



Matrix, my friend, baby, my love, honey, my whatever, please........ don't ruin it for me


----------



## Mia20 (Jun 4, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Any New character sketches of the movie out yet?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 4, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Any New character sketches of the movie out yet?


probably wont get anymore till wednesday.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 4, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Psh, if this Hinata is as forward as Kishi claims she is I demand this:
> 
> Sasuke: "So what do you say me and your assets go...."
> 
> ...



I like this


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 4, 2012)

And then we find out AU Hinata is lesbian. Aww yeah.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck no. 

She's bi, and she still won't let Pimpsuke come close as she gets up close and personal with Sakura.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 4, 2012)

I do not like Sasuhina....but the Quaguke or Sasumire and Slutnata are awesome.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> And then we find out AU Hinata is lesbian. Aww yeah.



Just as planned.


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 4, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> Just as planned.



 is more fitting than .


----------



## Melvin290 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh no! I don't want another shitty animation during canon episodes for a fucking movie! 

Especially not during the war


----------



## Revolution (Jun 4, 2012)

Can someone please post how to watch the movie if you don't live in Japan?


----------



## calimike (Jun 4, 2012)

Sasuke got color




> @Naruto_movie: デラネ申くんに写真を提供したのですが載せてくれないので！ 撮り方が下手っぴだったからか⁇ ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷


----------



## Lovely (Jun 4, 2012)

^ Beat me to it.

green pants!    Twas posted on the Naruto movie twitter, so should be an official coloring.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 4, 2012)

Green pants  

The twitter guy is helping the fanartists a lot


----------



## lacey (Jun 4, 2012)

Those green pants clash with everything else he's wearing.

[e] I love Hinata's design. Gorgeous and badass.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2012)

The green pants are missing the camo.


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 4, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> *Those green pants clash with everything else he's wearing.*
> 
> [e] I love Hinata's design. Gorgeous and badass.




That. If need be, get a female to do the coloring, Kishi.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 4, 2012)

i am sure those pants were a troll on purpose.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 4, 2012)

calimike said:


> Sasuke got color



I'm no fashionista, but the jewelry was tacky enough without...green pants...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 4, 2012)

Me no likey the green pants on Saucey.


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 4, 2012)

calimike said:


> Sasuke got color



I just noticed AU Sasuke's new face at the bottom right. He looks like he's peeping on someone.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> I just noticed AU Sasuke's new face at the bottom right. He looks like he's peeping on someone.



Peeping or looking down at a woman's breasts?


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 5, 2012)

So is Choji healthy in this movie then lol?


----------



## Selva (Jun 5, 2012)

Some nice pants right thar, Sasuke


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 5, 2012)

Dem green pants, it's so stupid that it's funny.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 5, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> And then we find out AU Hinata is lesbian. Aww yeah.


Now _that'd_ be awesome.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 5, 2012)

I heard there is a party in this thread.... and I am shocked at what I'm reading.... 
I kinda like Sasuke's character here, I hope he is like fabio.
Very exciting.

edit: never mind, he reminds me of those generic bishonens. Atleast old sauce is far from a romantic.

And hinata's outfit reminds me of michiko's outfit.  nice

I didn't like the fact that sasuke was flirting with sakura though, I hope he's a player and is flirting on every girl he sees.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 5, 2012)

Sassy Sasuke, confident Hinata and retarded Shikamaru.


Admiral Bly32 said:


> So is Choji healthy in this movie then lol?


I reckon he's either going to have Chouza's personality or be a total douchebag.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 5, 2012)

calimike said:


> Sasuke got color



What the f***..green pants..Kishi you didn't look at fan colors..did you?! ..why didn't you make it color like his shirt?!..


----------



## Si Style (Jun 5, 2012)

So can we assume:
Muscular Chouji
Hyperactive Shino
Shy Neji
Depressive Lee
Useful TenTen


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 5, 2012)

Si Style said:


> So can we assume:
> Muscular Chouji
> Hyperactive Shino
> Shy Neji
> ...



like it but..
Why would be Neji shy?..


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> What the f***..green pants..Kishi you didn't look at fan colors..did you?! ..why didn't you make it color like his shirt?!..



because bitches love the green pants


----------



## Olympian (Jun 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Why am I 24'd.


Add me up.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> because bitches love the green pants



Who do you mean?!..


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2012)

Green pants! Sauce is colour blocking! What a fasionista.


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Who do you mean?!..



pimpsuke is a player. do you think he wears green pants because he wants to? no, there must be a reason.......... involving his penis


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 5, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with green pants, nothing is worse that orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Kage (Jun 5, 2012)

dem green pants.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> pimpsuke is a player. do you think he wears green pants because he wants to? no, there must be a reason.......... involving his penis



Does he have... Wood Release?


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Does he have... Wood Release?



his wood has a release


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Full poster:


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 5, 2012)

calimike said:


> Sasuke got color



Sasuke stop trying to dress yourself ?k



Kage said:


> dem green pants.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder if AU Sasuke is weak as fuck


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I wonder if AU Sasuke is weak as fuck



a pimp doesn't need to fight. his hoes fight for him


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> a pimp doesn't need to fight. his hoes fight for him



 oh man I can see him now, shitting himself in every battle. That is just disappointing.


----------



## Metaro (Jun 5, 2012)

No way green pants .




Addy said:


> a pimp doesn't need to fight. his hoes fight for him





Red Queen said:


> oh man I can see him now, shitting himself in every battle. That is just disappointing.



...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> oh man I can see him now, shitting himself in every battle. That is just disappointing.



Like a wangster?


----------



## Naklin (Jun 5, 2012)

His jacket color can be switched with the color of his pants


----------



## The Big G (Jun 5, 2012)

They should have Sasuke be a cross of Quagmire and Barney Stinson


----------



## zlatko (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe in this movie hinata will be opsesed with sasuke and Sakura with Naruto while naruto runs toward Hinata :amazed


----------



## Naklin (Jun 5, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Maybe in this movie hinata will be opsesed with sasuke and Sakura with Naruto while naruto runs toward Hinata :amazed



With the reaction we saw on the poster, I think it is highly unlikely but it would be interesting.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 5, 2012)

its pretty strange seeing sasuke in something other than blue, purple, or black. still a cool design though.


----------



## Blur (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope Sasuke have at least some of the fighting skills he had prior absorbing Orochimaru, or else its just...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 5, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> I hope Sasuke have at least some of the fighting skills he had prior absorbing Orochimaru, or else its just...


why would he?


----------



## Blur (Jun 5, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> why would he?



Because he can?

Then why would Naruto in a paralel universe have powers he had in the original one? I just hope that Kishimoto changed only personalities not also fighting abilities.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 5, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> Because he can?
> 
> Then why would Naruto in a paralel universe have powers he had in the original one? I just hope that Kishimoto changed only personalities not also fighting abilities.


we dont know shit about au naruto. we dont even know shit about the au.


----------



## Blur (Jun 5, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> we dont know shit about au naruto. we dont even know shit about the au.



We know that personalities are reversed. Thats why i hope that he retains his combat abilities, because the way he is looking there, i just cant imagine him killing Deidara in that outfit 
But still he looks cool.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 5, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> We know that personalities are reversed. Thats why i hope that he retains his combat abilities, because the way he is looking there, i just cant imagine him killing Deidara in that outfit
> But still he looks cool.


maybe their abilities are also reversed? he could be a no talent pretty boy.


----------



## Blur (Jun 5, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> maybe their abilities are also reversed? he could be a no talent pretty boy.



And this is what i am afraid of. Well, at least it will be fun seeing Rock Lee soloing Akatsuki


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 5, 2012)

lee wouldnt be able to solo shit. he'd just have the ability to use ninjutsu and wouldnt have his crazy commitment, so he'd probably be weaker. and he wouldnt have guy's haircut or jumpsuit.


----------



## Blur (Jun 5, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> lee wouldnt be able to solo shit. he'd just have the ability to use ninjutsu and wouldnt have his crazy commitment, so he'd probably be weaker. and he wouldnt have guy's haircut or jumpsuit.



Going by reversed logic.
Lee never won a fight now. In AU he will solo everything.
Simple as that.


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 5, 2012)

this is how i imagine AU sauce

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1RvsuINdms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Revolution (Jun 5, 2012)

Here how it runs down:

Tobi/NoOne snaps Naruto into a genjutsu so the Kyuubi can be removed.  In this genjutsu, Naruo sees how things could be if there was no Akutsaki and no Tobi to kill his parents.  This effects in a happier Konoha where even Sasuke is not traumatized as his brother never took away his loved ones.  Everyone is happy.  This is what you want Naruto, right. Stay here.  You care about us, don't you?  Naruto responds; yes I do, that's why I am going to beak out of this place because I know it's not real and I DO want you happy. I am going to make the REAL YOU happy, not just a nonexistent hallucination.  Naruto breaks out. End of movie.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Here how it runs down:
> 
> Tobi/NoOne snaps Naruto into a genjutsu so the Kyuubi can be removed.  In this genjutsu, Naruo sees how things could be if there was no Akutsaki and no Tobi to kill his parents.  This effects in a happier Konoha where even Sasuke is not traumatized as his brother never took away his loved ones.  Everyone is happy.  This is what you want Naruto, right. Stay here.  You care about us, don't you?  Naruto responds; yes I do, that's why I am going to beak out of this place because I know it's not real and I DO want you happy. I am going to make the REAL YOU happy, not just a nonexistent hallucination.  Naruto breaks out. End of movie.


yeah, this is the most likely scenario.
well the trailer showed moon eye plan initialize


----------



## cdoerres13 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have only seen Naruto Shippuden 2: Bonds, and naruto Shippuden 3: Inheritors of the Will Of Fire


----------



## Blur (Jun 5, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Here how it runs down:
> 
> Tobi/NoOne snaps Naruto into a genjutsu so the Kyuubi can be removed.  In this genjutsu, Naruo sees how things could be if there was no Akutsaki and no Tobi to kill his parents.  This effects in a happier Konoha where even Sasuke is not traumatized as his brother never took away his loved ones.  Everyone is happy.  This is what you want Naruto, right. Stay here.  You care about us, don't you?  Naruto responds; yes I do, that's why I am going to beak out of this place because I know it's not real and I DO want you happy. I am going to make the REAL YOU happy, not just a nonexistent hallucination.  Naruto breaks out. End of movie.



There are Akatsuki, and all of them are alive.


----------



## MedicalBlonde (Jun 5, 2012)

But what about the Sannin?
If Minato is still alive then no Hokage spot for Tsunade? D:
Will Jiraiya and Orochimaru be alive in this? Sooooo many questions..


----------



## Revolution (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone who Naruto cares about will probably be alive


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 5, 2012)

HARSH but true, I love how Sasuke has a new outfit and Naruto is stuck with that gay orange jumpsuit


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 5, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> HARSH but true, I love how Sasuke has a new outfit and Naruto is stuck with that gay orange jumpsuit



Hold on Naruto, if you watched the trailer it seems Naruto has gained a new outfit with a new cloak and a mask.


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> HARSH but true, I love how Sasuke has a new outfit and Naruto is stuck with that gay orange jumpsuit



not gay but lame. really lame :/

as for the new outfit, why hasn't it been advertised on the cover? 

i hope i am wrong but i think they dropped the idea.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hold on Naruto, if you watched the trailer it seems Naruto has gained a new outfit with a new cloak and a mask.



In another kind of work that imagery would be used to separate the real people from the imaginary ones. The Eye of the Moon Plan, as seen by Naruto, would contain everyone looking different but he'd have his traditional jumpsuit. So that cloak + mask combo would be the Eye of the Moon Plan, would be Naruto seen by someone other than him (like Sakura).

We need more info about this. There are plenty of possibilities. All of them, if not all, explored before.


----------



## Kek (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought that was the villain inside the genjutsu. I mean we're not gonna have an hour of Naruto walking around commenting on how everyone has changed. There's gonna be conflict inside the genjutsu, a villain that needs to be defeated.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> HARSH but true, I love how Sasuke has a new outfit and Naruto is stuck with that gay orange jumpsuit



it is trademark look like gokus orange outfit they dont change much especially with all the advertising they probably do with naruto he is always in it. 

so no new news on the trailer or on the movie.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 5, 2012)

Kek said:


> I thought that was the villain inside the genjutsu. I mean we're not gonna have an hour of Naruto walking around commenting on how everyone has changed. There's gonna be conflict inside the genjutsu, a villain that needs to be defeated.



How does that rule out the possibility of it being AU Naruto? If the real Naruto is a hero then the AU Naruto would most likely be a villain. It could be any number of things. You can't sit there and say that some form of Naruto doesn't have a new costume when there's a sketch in the trailer showing just that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 5, 2012)

^
I agree.

The trailer said that the new movie's story is about Great Shinobi War, as it shown in trailer. Plus how could Akatsuki be alive before Naruto so-called cast into Genjutsu world?


----------



## MinatoRider (Jun 5, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> How does that rule out the possibility of it being AU Naruto? If the real Naruto is a hero then the AU Naruto would most likely be a villain. It could be any number of things. You can't sit there and say that some form of Naruto doesn't have a new costume when there's a sketch in the trailer showing just that.



''Cause it's bizzaro''

Link removed


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 5, 2012)

I think this movie is going to be 2 hrs long. Its story is written by Kishi, it has to be something good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2012)

as a Sasuke fan i really like his new design it ,he would be wearing these if he was not traumatized. maybe the pants colors would have been better if it was the same color as his part 1 shorts.

love this SasuSaku  pic


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 5, 2012)

I have strong emotions when I look at that sasusaku pic. 
It's only for Sasuke's face though, since AU version is still a leo, he took the fruity side of the astrology sign.

I still believe this guy is one huge womanizer, he picks on shy Ino too. XD that's kind of a hot pairing.


----------



## Ibb (Jun 5, 2012)

As a male I don't know much about clothes but even I can tell that Sasuke's green pants + blue-ish/purple-ish top don't work with each other. Maybe if it was a green top with blue jeans


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 5, 2012)

As a random detail it looks like Sasuke's ring design in the color image is based on the hilt of his kusanagi sword.


----------



## Kek (Jun 5, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> How does that rule out the possibility of it being AU Naruto? If the real Naruto is a hero then the AU Naruto would most likely be a villain. It could be any number of things. You can't sit there and say that some form of Naruto doesn't have a new costume when there's a sketch in the trailer showing just that.



But, its...Naruto...who's under the genjutsu. Right? I mean, why would there be an evil version of Naruto, in Naruto's mind? Is he, going to be evil in this movie? He's going to be put under a genjutsu, where he's evil, and he's going to be okay with that?


That's just plain stupid. 
You're stupid. 
This whole movie is stupid.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 5, 2012)

Naruto would be more like a Bat-man version of the movie. Just to be cool.

How does it explain about the Akatsuki being alive that Naruto wasn't even on genjutsu that time?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 6, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto would be more like a Bat-man version of the movie. Just to be cool.
> 
> How does it explain about the Akatsuki being alive that Naruto wasn't even on genjutsu that time?



No one in Naruto is that cool


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 6, 2012)

Kek said:


> But, its...Naruto...who's under the genjutsu. Right? I mean, why would there be an evil version of Naruto, in Naruto's mind? Is he, going to be evil in this movie? He's going to be put under a genjutsu, where he's evil, and he's going to be okay with that?
> 
> 
> That's just plain stupid.
> ...



 I thought Sakura was under the Genjutsu as well.


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> I thought Sakura was under the Genjutsu as well.



So either we're seeing the whole thing through Sakura's eyes, and Naruto is evil, or there are two AUs. One for Sakura and one for Naruto?Or...fuck it. I'm just going to stand by and say that's just Naruto in new duds rather than some AU mindfuck evil dark-Naruto. 

Guess we'll find out in a year!


----------



## Nimander (Jun 6, 2012)

I haven't checked in here for a few weeks, so all of the recent developments are very new to me.  And I'm loving the prospect.  

Since this is in all likelihood going to be the last Shippuden movie, second to last at best, I like the fact that they're kinda playing with the characters' personalities like this in an actual movie.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 6, 2012)

Kek said:


> But, its...Naruto...who's under the genjutsu. Right? I mean, why would there be an evil version of Naruto, in Naruto's mind? Is he, going to be evil in this movie? He's going to be put under a genjutsu, where he's evil, and he's going to be okay with that?
> 
> 
> That's just plain stupid.
> ...



you want an evil version of Naruto and Sakura 
here :33 (the first and third pic is Naruto and second pic is sakura)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zlatko (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ Is that Mashiro Mashiro Kuna in the third picture ?


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 6, 2012)

Kek said:


> But, its...Naruto...who's under the genjutsu. Right? *I mean, why would there be an evil version of Naruto, in Naruto's mind*? Is he, going to be evil in this movie? He's going to be put under a genjutsu, where he's evil, and he's going to be okay with that?
> 
> 
> That's just plain stupid.
> ...



Hey, all I said is that it doesn't rule out the possibility of it being AU Naruto just because some think that the Naruto in the sketch is going to be evil.

What do you mean by the bolded? The genjutsu seems to make everyone  opposites of what they originally are so I don't see what Naruto's mind has to do with it.

The whole ideal world thing doesn't make sense when you look at the other characters. Why would Naruto want Kakashi and Guy to switch personalities or Sasuke to hit on Sakura? Sakura also gets hit by the genjutsu, but why would Naruto see Sakura's ideal portrayal of other characters?


----------



## Davit (Jun 6, 2012)

this is how sasuke's pants should look like lolol


*Spoiler*: __ 





credit to kitt0kage


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 6, 2012)

Tsk, tsk, you people just can't appreciate the panty-wetting abilities of green pants.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 6, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> The whole ideal world thing doesn't make sense when you look at the other characters. Why would Naruto want Kakashi and Guy to switch personalities or Sasuke to hit on Sakura? Sakura also gets hit by the genjutsu, but why would Naruto see Sakura's ideal portrayal of other characters?



They're just shippers. Don't mind them.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 6, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> New pairing in movie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



HELLZ YEAH!    

This is a recent av of mine


I shall wear it again (later) in celebration!

Now I _know exactly_ why Naruto is freaking out here  


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Look Where Sasuke's hand is  
*Spoiler*: __ 




While Sakura is blushing


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> Hey, all I said is that it doesn't rule out the possibility of it being AU Naruto just because some think that the Naruto in the sketch is going to be evil.
> 
> What do you mean by the bolded? The genjutsu seems to make everyone  opposites of what they originally are so I don't see what Naruto's mind has to do with it.
> 
> The whole ideal world thing doesn't make sense when you look at the other characters. Why would Naruto want Kakashi and Guy to switch personalities or Sasuke to hit on Sakura? Sakura also gets hit by the genjutsu, but why would Naruto see Sakura's ideal portrayal of other characters?



Because its Naruto and Sakura who are hit by the genjutsu. So far, according to the 2-3 details about this movie that's been released, no one else has been hit by it. Tobi casts the genjutsu on Naruto. Ergo, its Naruto who should be  experiencing all this. And if that's true, having another evil Naruto side by side with the actual Naruto ( the one who is under the genjutsu) doesn't make sense. Unless Tobi convinces him in the genjutsu, he has an evil twin brother who is also a jinchuuriki. 

And I don't think this is an ' ideal world/people genjutsu'. Its just bizzaro world. And the on;y way I can think of mixing Naruto and Sakura's versions is that they are having a shared dream of sorts.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> you want an evil version of Naruto and Sakura
> here :33 (the first and third pic is Naruto and second pic is sakura)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks evil to me.


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think it's "just" a bizarro world. If you get sent/zapped into a genjutsu/alternate world where the only detail that's different is that the Kyuubi attack never happened, it's plausible that many of the Konoha characters we know today would be different. The Uchiha could've raised up a different happy-go-lucky playboy Sasuke, Itachi wouldn't have experienced the atrocities of war and probably been pressured as the heir of the clan that he eventually cracked and rebelliously joined the Akatsuki, the Hyuuga could've brought up a tougher Hinata and so on. 

And while many of the Konoha characters are different because Kyuubi never attacked, the Akatsuki would still be around (because of Nagato's pain) and their personalities and goals would still be very much the same because their lives and surroundings weren't as influenced by the Kyuubi attack as the Konoha nins. 

Also, I don't really believe that there's "evil" Naruto and Sakura. Either a sketch of another design or something. The pic of Sakura looks like a man and why would her hair look like that? 

Then again, _speculations_.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 6, 2012)

Kek said:


> Because its Naruto and Sakura who are hit by the genjutsu. So far, according to the 2-3 details about this movie that's been released, no one else has been hit by it. Tobi casts the genjutsu on Naruto. Ergo, its Naruto who should be  experiencing all this. And if that's true, having another evil Naruto side by side with the actual Naruto ( the one who is under the genjutsu) doesn't make sense. Unless Tobi convinces him in the genjutsu, he has an evil twin brother who is also a jinchuuriki.
> 
> And I don't think this is an ' ideal world/people genjutsu'. Its just bizzaro world. And the on;y way I can think of mixing Naruto and Sakura's versions is that they are having a shared dream of sorts.



If that were the case, shouldn't the title of the movie be called "World of Illusions" instead of "Road to Ninja"?

I believe the script was just to excite the fans, its not a real story script only giving out details about the movie. If this movie was canon to the series as Kishi is writing it, why Tobi wanted to use it soon with the need of the 2 remaining Bijuu's?

It doesn't explain how Akatsuki attacking Konoha before Naruto and Sakura were genjutsued.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 6, 2012)

Kek said:


> Because its Naruto and Sakura who are hit by the genjutsu. So far, according to the 2-3 details about this movie that's been released, no one else has been hit by it. Tobi casts the genjutsu on Naruto. Ergo, its Naruto who should be  experiencing all this. And if that's true, having another evil Naruto side by side with the actual Naruto ( the one who is under the genjutsu) doesn't make sense. Unless Tobi convinces him in the genjutsu, he has an evil twin brother who is also a jinchuuriki.
> 
> And I don't think this is an ' ideal world/people genjutsu'. Its just bizzaro world. And the on;y way I can think of mixing Naruto and Sakura's versions is that they are having a shared dream of sorts.


the hell are you going on about? naruto should have no effect on the jutsu. tobi is the one in control. he could be showing naruto that something is going to go to shit regardless of his influence.


----------



## Kage (Jun 6, 2012)

i don't think kyuubi not attacking somehow justifies shikamaru being an idiot.


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

Kage said:


> i don't think kyuubi not attacking somehow justifies shikamaru being an idiot.



Intelligence that does not get stimulated will never develop.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 6, 2012)

Kage said:


> i don't think kyuubi not attacking somehow justifies shikamaru being an idiot.


it doesnt but all that talk about the kyuubi attack being the turning pont is just speculation anyways. maybe shikamaru bumped his head as a baby?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 6, 2012)

Shukamaru being stupid, maybe he's faking it. He's lazy and people relying on his genius is tough work.

However, it's more likely to be freaky friday at this point.


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> the hell are you going on about? naruto should have no effect on the jutsu. tobi is the one in control. he could be showing naruto that something is going to go to shit regardless of his influence.



You can still form independent thoughts in a genjutsu dude. Its Naruto's senses that Tobi is controlling, not his entire thought process. If I cast a genjutsu on you that puts you into an AU where Sasuke's a ladies man and Hinata is Anko, and this is portrayed as how you've lived life for the last 16 years, and then I insert an evil you into you're world. You're going to flip shit. 

And how long has this evil naruto been around? Is this the 'real' Naruto to the personality-swapped Konoha ninja of the genjutsu, or did he suddenly come into existence because who-gives-a-fuck? Or is he an evil twin brother that Naruto has known his whole life? (lol)

All I'm saying is, don't be so open-minded that you're brain falls out.


----------



## Kage (Jun 6, 2012)

Spica said:


> Intelligence that does not get stimulated will never develop.



Konoha managed peace even after kyuubi attacked. The only difference here is who isn't around to experience that and who might lack resentment because of it. which...still doesn't explain shikamaru's drop in I.Q.

/srs answer to what was likely not a srs response

as far as i'm concerned, for now it is simply a genjutsu being controlled by tobi where shit's banana's cuz it can't be said that the man lacks a sense of humor. (he use to be a 'good boy' once after all)



cbark42 said:


> it doesnt but all that talk about the kyuubi attack being the turning pont is just speculation anyways. maybe shikamaru bumped his head as a baby?



Indeed.

how could his parents be so irresponsible


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 6, 2012)

Kek said:


> You can still form independent thoughts in a genjutsu dude. Its Naruto's senses that Tobi is controlling, not his entire thought process. If I cast a genjutsu on you that puts you into an AU where Sasuke's a ladies man and Hinata is Anko, and this is portrayed as how you've lived life for the last 16 years, and then I insert an evil you into you're world. You're going to flip shit.
> 
> And how long has this evil naruto been around? Is this the 'real' Naruto to the personality-swapped Konoha ninja of the genjutsu, or did he suddenly come into existence because who-gives-a-fuck? Or is he an evil twin brother that Naruto has known his whole life? (lol)
> 
> All I'm saying is, don't be so open-minded that you're brain falls out.


since when were you under the impression that naruto didnt know he was in a genjutsu? of course naruto would know he isnt in the real world. there hasnt been a single piece of info released that should make you think otherwise.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 6, 2012)

Kage said:


> as far as i'm concerned, for now it is simply a genjutsu being controlled by tobi where shit's banana's cuz it can't be said that the man lacks a sense of humor. (he use to be a 'good boy' once after all)


it is starting to look like the story for the movie is a troll plot made to amuse tobi.


> Indeed.
> 
> how could his parents be so irresponsible


maybe he was jostled during the kyuubi attack and became smart? :amazed


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^


Bellville said:


> lol guys can't you just let it go i mean if its not official anyway why do you have to point out that SS can't even catch a break in an AU movie haha obsessed losers.



*Kage* you are a loser


----------



## Epyon (Jun 6, 2012)

Spica said:


> Intelligence that does not get stimulated will never develop.



....which is exactly what happened in the normal world. Shikamaru was just sleeping his way through life, then Asuma found out he had 200+ IQ. What even less stimulating experience do you imagine he went through as a child that was so endlessly worse then sleeping and no paying attention in class?

And we SEE Kakashi and Gai during the Kyuubi incident. Gai was already hotblooded, Kakashi was already the guy we know him to be. This isn't a for want of a nail kinda deal.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 6, 2012)

Kek said:


> You can still form independent thoughts in a genjutsu dude. Its Naruto's senses that Tobi is controlling, not his entire thought process. If I cast a genjutsu on you that puts you into an AU where Sasuke's a ladies man and Hinata is Anko, *and this is portrayed as how you've lived life for the last 16 years*, and then I insert an evil you into you're world. You're going to flip shit.



I think your entire argument relies too heavily on the assumption in bold; that this will be portrayed as how Naruto and Sakura have lived their lives in this AU. No, I think a better scenario is them being completely foreign to this illusionary timeline. They'll notice they're in a different world, come into the village and see everyone react in surprise over their arrival, since the Naruto and Sakura of that universe may have become evil missing-nin or something. From that angle, I really don't see what's so difficult to understand about two Narutos and two Sakuras since the Naruto and Sakura we're all familiar with aren't even from that "alternate reality". Think Chrono Cross.


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

How dare you question my accurate foresight.



Kage said:


> Konoha managed peace even after kyuubi attacked. The only difference here is who isn't around to experience that and who might lack resentment because of it. which...still doesn't explain shikamaru's drop in I.Q.
> 
> /srs answer to what was likely not a srs response





Epyon said:


> ....which is exactly what happened in the normal world. Shikamaru was just sleeping his way through life, then Asuma found out he had 200+ IQ. What even less stimulating experience do you imagine he went through as a child that was so endlessly worse then sleeping and no paying attention in class?
> 
> And we SEE Kakashi and Gai during the Kyuubi incident. Gai was already hotblooded, Kakashi was already the guy we know him to be. This isn't a for want of a nail kinda deal.



What we know is that Shikamaru _looks_ like he doesn't think about anything. We haven't gotten any information that he really is an idiot.

Think about the butterfly effect possibilities if the attack didn't happen, like what would have happen and what wouldn't? 

*What if* Asuma _didn't_ find out Shikamaru had a 200+ IQ? He would pretty much be considered an idiot with his lazy ways. Asuma not making him put that brilliance into use would just leave his intelligence into obscurity and with Shikamaru the way he is, who would even notice?


----------



## Epyon (Jun 6, 2012)

Spica said:


> *What if* Asuma _didn't_ find out Shikamaru had a 200+ IQ? He would pretty much be considered an idiot with his lazy ways. Asuma not making him put that brilliance into use would just leave his intelligence into obscurity and with Shikamaru the way he is, who would even notice?



No one. That in no shape or form explains the sticking out of his tongue and the happy head with nothing but air in it expression on his face.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto would be more like a Bat-man version of the movie. Just to be cool.
> 
> How does it explain about the Akatsuki being alive that Naruto wasn't even on genjutsu that time?



batman >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> naruto. i don't care if naruto has RM, SM, MS, wood release, and hairshien............ he is still lame compared to batman


----------



## zlatko (Jun 6, 2012)

The hulk will destroy them his skin is powerfull to batmans gagets and ninjutsu and his brain is to undevelop to be under anygenjutsu


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jun 6, 2012)

NHK World's Anime/Game/Manga show Imagination just showed the trailer and revealed the first scene of the movie which is Naruto and Iruka at Ramen and the storyboard in which Kishimoto himself has instructed more focus on Naruto when Minato is mentioned..


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

Kage said:


> i don't think kyuubi not attacking somehow justifies shikamaru being an idiot.



Maybe he's not exactly unintelligent? Just more carefree?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 6, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> HELLZ YEAH!
> 
> This is a recent av of mine
> 
> ...



Oh God..lovely art..starting love this couple..pek


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 6, 2012)

That's a hot picture, but I see Hinata as the Seme.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh Dat Hinata.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 6, 2012)

Got to say, looks a lot more promising than the previous movies.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 7, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> HELLZ YEAH!
> 
> This is a recent av of mine



SOOOOOOOOOO HOT


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 7, 2012)

there is a facebook for this movie: 

This was posted a few minutes ago:


*Spoiler*: __ 



こんばんは。
宣伝部のKです。

今日は別の映画のポスターの打ち合わせを2本しました。
皆でアイデアを持ち寄って相談することは楽しいです。
（アイデアが出ないときは大変ですけど。）

昨日もポスターの話をしましたが、
今日もちょっとその続きを。

... ポスターを作るときは、
まず最初にラフをデザイナーやアニメスタッフに
書いてもらうのですが、
どんなラフになるのか？
それに色がついてどんな絵になるのか？
今から楽しみでなりません。

ところで、
今年のナルトの映画のポスターをご覧になりましたか？

映画の公式ホームページにいけば見ることが出来ますが、
今年の映画のメインビジュアルは、
原作者・岸本先生の描き下ろしです。
実は、こういうことって、
ありそうであまりないことなんですよ！
（連載のお仕事をしながら、
ほかにも絵を描くことはとても大変なことですからね。）

あのメインビジュアルを初めて見たのは
2月の末頃だったでしょうか。
とても迫力のある絵を頂くことが
出来て本当に良かったです。
（岸本先生、本当にありがとうございます。）

ところで
すでにこのFB、
たくさんの方から「いいね」を頂いてます。
ありがとうございます。
日本だけではなく、
世界中のみなさんがナルトのことを好きなのが
よくわかります。

今、もしも人気コミックオリンピックなんてものが
あったら、NARUTOは最有力金メダル候補なのでは（笑）

ともあれ、
先生の絵はもちろん、
アニメの絵を書いてくれているスタッフの皆さんの絵も、
私たち宣伝マンにとっては、とても大切な財産なのです。
ファンの皆さんと一緒に大切にしていきたいと思ってます。




This was posted yesterday: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



みなさん
こんにちは

東宝宣伝部のＫといいます。
今年のＮＡＲＵＴＯ映画の担当をしています。

公開は7月28日（土）です。
残すところ2か月を切りました！

ということで、
... フェイスブックを始めたわけですが、
これからＮＡＲＵＴＯ映画の宣伝近況や
ＮＡＲＵＴＯについていろいろ書いていきたいと
思います。

ＮＡＲＵＴＯファンのみなさん、
アニメ映画が好きな方、
ぜひ、応援よろしくお願いします。

では、挨拶はこのぐらいにして。

本日は集英社で打ち合わせがありました。
映画にはたくさんの人が関係しています。
私の立場は作られたものを
たくさんに人に伝えることなので、
会議や打ち合わせをして、
関係者の意見を聞くことは、とても重要です。
岸本先生自らが携わっている作品なので、
関係者も例年以上に頑張っています！
（毎年、頑張ってますヨ！！）

今日、その打ち合わせの場で私は、
今年のＮＡＲＵＴＯ映画の「設定」について、
お話ししました。

さて、普段、みなさんは映画館に行きますか？
映画館に行く新作のポスターや予告編を見ることが出来ますが、ああいった宣伝ツールは、
その新作のポイントを誰にどうやって伝えたらよいのか？
宣伝マンたちが意見交換・議論しながら作っています。

たとえば、伝えなければいけない重要なポイントの一つに、
「設定」を伝えるということがあります。

ＳＦなのか？時代劇なのか？恋愛なのか？
ミステリーなのか？ホラーなのか？
かっこいいだけではなく、
わかりやすくお客さんに伝えないと、
なかなか映画館にまでは来てもらえないのではないか？
と思います。
（上記の一言で説明出来るジャンルの作品ばかりとは限りませんが。）

そんな中、先日、
ＮＡＲＵＴＯ映画の予告編の制作・確認をしていて、
あらためて気が付いたのです。

今年の映画は、
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯの設定そのもの」
が魅力になっていると。

今回のお話は、
忍者ナルトの物語です。

里を救うために命をかけた父と母の手で
魔獣を封印された忍者ナルトは、
その魔獣の力を狙う仮面の男により、
幻術世界に引き込まれてしまいます。
ナルトは、その幻術世界で
死んだはずの父と母に出会います。
仮面の男の罠と知りながらも、
父母との出会いに居心地の良さを禁じ得ず
葛藤するナルト
そして、この幻術世界にも仮面の男の魔の手が迫ります。

何がいいたいかというと、
この映画では、
ナルトというキャラクター自身の誕生を踏まえてその成長がきちんと描かれています。
つまり、
長期連載シリーズものの映画化では見過ごされがちなキャラクターの「設定」が映画の魅力そのものになっていると思うのです。まさしく岸本先生でしか描けない映画なのです！

だから、
今年の映画は、
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ」ファンは絶対に楽しめると思います。
（コミカルな要素も多分にあります。6・4売週刊少年ジャンプでも紹介されていますが、幻術世界のキャラクターたちはいつもとかなり違います！アフレコを聞いているだけでもとてもおもしろそうでした。）
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ」のことを知らない人でも「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ」の世界に入ることが出来る映画になるのではないかと思います。

さて
ちょっと、長くなりました。。。

みなさんも今度、映画館に行って映画のポスターをみたら、
「このポスターは何を考えて作られたのだろう？」と
考えてみるのも、ちょっと面白いかもしれませんよ。See More





Translation?


----------



## Kusa (Jun 7, 2012)

Sasuke looks too old and too manly in that fanart


----------



## Lovely (Jun 7, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> there is a facebook for this movie:
> 
> This was posted a few minutes ago:
> 
> ...



Google Translate isn't as garbled as usual:



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like he included the synopsis of the movie.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like it at least confirms that Naruto really is in a Genjutsu AU, not that mind control crap people were speculating earlier.

Wouldn't hurt to have a reliable translator help us out though.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 7, 2012)

^
Now wait it still won't make sense for Naruto's friends and his parents helping Naruto against Tobi's jutsu on that poster. You can't expect them to have them be Naruto's enemies.

Its not mind-control, its more like people changing personalities.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its not mind-control, its more like people changing personalities.



No one's "changing" personalities though, they're all AU versions since Naruto is the one under the genjutsu. That doesn't even match up with Minato and Kushina being alive and I'm not sure why some of you guys believed this to be the case.

And what do you mean it wouldn't make sense? If Tobi just creates the scenario (what would happen if Minato and Kushina lived) without governing the characters of his illusion directly, there's no reason they would just turn on Naruto. Doesn't matter if they're illusions or not.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> Now wait it still won't make sense for Naruto's friends and his parents helping Naruto against Tobi's jutsu on that poster. You can't expect them to have them be Naruto's enemies.
> 
> Its not mind-control, its more like people changing personalities.



maybe it's a Genjutsu to trap him in a world in his mind while they are trying to extract the kyubi or something like that and evryting is perfect in the world but the kyubi is mesing thing up trying to wake up naruto now that is some badass movie plot Kurama trying to save naruto


----------



## ch1p (Jun 7, 2012)

There must be some input from Naruto though, otherwise how would Tobi know who and what to put in that Genjutsu to begin with? The parents being alive and Sasuke as nice guy are the only things Tobi can extrapolate. But how would he know about the existance of the rest of the cast if he didn't probe around in his head? Furthermore, how would he fatefully get everyone's personalities _backwards_? One or two would be a fluke, but all of them? 

This movie... 



zlatko said:


> *maybe it's a Genjutsu to trap him in a world in his mind while they are trying to extract the kyubi or something like that* and evryting is perfect in the world but the kyubi is mesing thing up trying to wake up naruto now that is some badass movie plot Kurama trying to save naruto



I like this part.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't believe its in Naruto's mind its rather part of the Eye of the Moon plan where Tobi said he will cast the world with Genjutsu.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 7, 2012)

Please note that I'm not too sure about a few passages... so if anyone feels like correcting something in my translations, please go ahead and do so. :3



SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Hello, everyone.

I'm K, from the Toho advertisement department - and I am in charge of this year's Naruto movie.

It will open to the public on the 28th of July (Saturday), and it will stay in the theatres for 2 months!

By the way, since we opened a facebook page, I think that from now on we'll be writing lots of things about Naruto and the current status of the movie publicity.

Please, all of you Naruto fans - if you like the movies, help us out!

Okay, let's end the greetings now.

Today there was a meeting at Shueisha. Many people have partecipated in the movie production. In my opinion, since what we do is something that gets reported to a lot of people, holding assemblies or meetings and hearing the opinion of those same people is very important. Since it's a movie that Kishimoto-sensei himself has partecipated in, the people involved are working even harder than usual! (Though we work hard every year!)

Today, at the place of the meeting, I talked about the 'setup' of this year's Naruto movie.

Do you usually go to the cinema, everyone? There you can see the posters and the preliminary announcement, but to whom and how should those publicity tools convey the movie points? The people in charge of the movie advertisement prepare those things while arguing and exchanging many ideas.

For example, one of the important points to be conveyed is the idea of 'setup'.

Is it science fiction? Is it an historical play? Is it a love story? Is it a mistery? Is it an horror? It must not only be cool, it must be able to communicate easily to the audience, and make them think 'Why not go take a look at the movie theatre?'. (Though in the few words above there aren't just the kinds of works that I can explain...)

Well, the other day - after the movie advance notice confirmation - I realized once again.

In this year's movie 'the very setup of Naruto' will become part of the movie charms...

So today, we'll talk about the story of Naruto the ninja.

The ninja Naruto, who?s got a demon beast sealed inside him because of his father and mother, who gave their lives to rescue the village ? gets drawn into a genjutsu world by a masked man who aims at the power of that very demon beast.

In that genjutsu world, Naruto comes across his father and mother ? who should have been dead.

Even though he understands that he?s falling for the masked man?s trap, Naruto cannot help being conflicted at the comfort he feels after meeting with his parents?

Furthermore, even in this genjutsu world the evil hand of the masked man draws near?

What I mean to say is that this movie shows precisely Naruto character?s growth to adulthood, based on his formation. In other words, I think that the character's ?setup? - that tends to get overlooked in the movie versions of this long serial story - will become part of the movie appeal. It?s certainly a movie that could only be written by Kishimoto-sensei!

Therefore, I think that this year?s movie will be lots of fun for fans of the Naruto manga. (There are quite a few comical elements too. This was also introduced in the Shonen Jump issue sold on 6/4, but the characters in the genjutsu world differ quite a lot from usual! Just by hearing the after recording, it sounded really interesting.)

I think this could become the sort of movie that could introduce people who do not know anything about ?Naruto? to the Naruto world.

Well, this became kind of long.

Everyone, if you go to the theatre and see the poster, try thinking something like 'What were they thinking of when they made this poster?', it could be interesting!_



SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Good evening, I?m K from the advertisement department.

Today we held two meetings to talk about a new movie poster. We gathered ideas and discussed with each other, it was fun! (Whenever we can?t get any ideas it?s really hard?)

Yesterday we talked about posters too, but today we'll continue a little.

When we make a poster, first we have a designer from the anime staff make a rough sketch ? but what kind of rough sketch should it be? And what kind of drawing should it become after it gets colored? From then on it gets less interesting.

By the way, have you seen this year?s movie poster?

You can see it if you go to the official movie homepage, but this year the main image of the movie is a drawing by the original author, Kishimoto-sensei. To be honest, such things almost never happen. (Because when one is busy working for a serialized manga, drawing something for anything else becomes really difficult.)

When I saw the main image for the first time, it was at the end of February. I thought it was a good thing that we were able to get such an intense drawing. (Thank you very much, Kishimoto-sensei.)

By the way? this facebook page has already received many ?So good? messages from all around. Thank you. I understand that the Naruto manga is liked not only in Japan, but all around the world.

I guess if they ever made Olimpics for comic popularity, Naruto would be a contender for the supreme gold medal. (laugh)

Anyway ? from the point of view of a person from the advertisement department ? both sensei?s drawing and the images drawn by everyone in the anime staff are very important assets.

We?ll be taking good care of them, together with all of our fans._


For anyone wondering, every time Mr. K mentions the 'setup' he uses the word 設定. From the dictionary:

*1:* establishment; creation; posing (a problem); setting (movie, novel, etc.); scene;
*2:* (Computer terminology) options or preference settings (in computer software); configuration; assignment; setup

I thought 'setup' was the most fitting translation, but I guess you may choose the one you prefer...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 7, 2012)

^Thanks 



mezzomarinaio said:


> The ninja Naruto, who’s got a demon beast sealed inside him because of his father and mother, who gave their lives to rescue the village – gets drawn into a genjutsu world by a masked man who aims at the power of that very demon beast.
> 
> In that genjutsu world, Naruto comes across his father and mother – who should have been dead.
> 
> Even though he understands that he’s falling for the masked man’s trap, Naruto cannot help being conflicted at the comfort he feels after meeting with his parents…



Ah, so this cleans up a few things.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 7, 2012)

So,in other words,Naruto is aware that he's under Tobi's Genjutsu,but the presence of his parents,even if fake,makes him uneasy and he would like to stay in that fake world...understandable...


----------



## Lovely (Jun 7, 2012)

Also Sasuke is there, which would definitely make it harder (though perhaps give him motivation by the end of the movie)


----------



## zlatko (Jun 7, 2012)

The bad guy will be beaten with rasengan or FRS


----------



## The Big G (Jun 7, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> So,in other words,Naruto is aware that he's under Tobi's Genjutsu,but the presence of his parents,even if fake,makes him uneasy and he would like to stay in that fake world...understandable...



Its a lot like that Justice League story called "For the Man Who Has Everything". 

In it Superman gets attacked by an alien plant/parasite and as a cause of it he finds himself living on a Krypton that never blew up aka his greatest wish.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 7, 2012)

For some reason, I want to see what new Rasengan Naruto uses in this movie. 

Also, I like alternate realities, so it will be nice to see. Of course, there will be the usual plot holes and what not. But I don't think I'll be annoyed by it too much. [Also, I think I am in the right thread, am i?]


----------



## zlatko (Jun 7, 2012)

Sarry said:


> For some reason, I want to see what new Rasengan Naruto uses in this movie.



maybe it will be dreamrasengan or genjutsurasengan


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm really curious to see what kind of jutsu the AU Sasuke uses,maybe a LoveChidori:rofl
Or something similar to Boa Hanconk from OnePiece


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you mezzomarinaio for all your help in this thread 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Please note that I'm not too sure about a few passages... so if anyone feels like correcting something in my translations, please go ahead and do so. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6/4 issue... so he is talking about that page where Sasuke is flirting and we see some characters sketches.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 7, 2012)

zlatko said:


> maybe it will be dreamrasengan or *genjutsurasengan*



Haha, I didn't even think of that one. :rofl

The genjutsu will be an awesome one: the target will have to eat ramen with Naruto while they talk it out.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 7, 2012)

^^ Worst genjutsu to hear naruto endlesly saying, belive It, Dattebayo, and i will become a Hokage


----------



## Sarry (Jun 7, 2012)

^ Just reading that makes me shiver in fear.  
Tayuya's genjutsu [in part I] was more tolerable than hearing Naruto saying those damned words.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 7, 2012)

Will this be SM Naruto or KM Naruto?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 7, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Will this be SM Naruto or KM Naruto?



both of them


----------



## Combine (Jun 7, 2012)

Not gonna lie. I am disappointed that this movie is just going to be lolGenjutsu instead of an actual AU.

Still hoping we can get some sort of tag-team battle in it like Naruto/Minato/Kushina vs. Tobi/Pain/Konan


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 7, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Will this be SM Naruto or KM Naruto?



Probably SM seeing as Tobi has his pre-Rinnegan design.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe Naruto with use chidori and Sasuke uses Rasengan


----------



## The Undying (Jun 7, 2012)

Combine said:


> Not gonna lie. I am disappointed that this movie is just going to be lolGenjutsu instead of an actual AU.



Honestly the difference seems so trivial that I'm not that bothered by it. It's technically just an illusion, sure, but I think it'll serve the same purpose and function exactly like an actual AU would.

BRING ON ZELOSUKE AND HINATA


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 7, 2012)

Combine said:


> Not gonna lie. I am disappointed that this movie is just going to be lolGenjutsu instead of an actual AU.



Why??!! Genjutsu world is better than actual world 



Combine said:


> Still hoping we can get some sort of tag-team battle in it like Naruto/Minato/Kushina vs. Tobi/Pain/Konan



I think Naruto/Minato/Kushina/Sakura vs. Tobi/Pain/Konan to break the Genjutsu

because Naruto/Sakura are under genjustu, and the ones are in normal personality are Minato/Kushina


----------



## ch1p (Jun 7, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Maybe Naruto with use chidori and Sasuke uses Rasengan



That would be interesting. 

Maybe Jiraiya takes Sasuke as a student since Orochimaru isn't available, no wonder he converted to pervert. While Kakashi takes Naruto because it's the kid of his mentor and there's no angst driven Sasuke for him to take care of.


----------



## Plush (Jun 8, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> I want Sasuke to flirt with everybody.
> 
> *Naruto included.*



LOL. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Some Sasuke character sketches for the movie, lol. XDDDDD
> 
> From .



Oh Sasuke, why you look so manly thar? 

.
.


On a serious note, this movie certainly looks...promising.


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 8, 2012)

check link for photo


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Maybe Naruto with use chidori and Sasuke uses Rasengan



doubt it since minato would be alive and he created the tech


----------



## ch1p (Jun 8, 2012)

Remember article 2?






```
.............Haku...Zabuza....Kabuto......Sasuke.Kabuto(wtf).Zetsu...Akatsuchi...Oonoki
...................................Kisame...........................................
Chōjūrō...Mei...Ao?..Sasori.Deidara.Itachi.Pain...Konan.Hidan.Kakuzu....A
............................................................Darui.......... C
Kankuro.Gara.Temari.....Torune....Danzo.....B.........Jiraiya.Hashirama.Tobirama.Minato
Hinata.Shino.Kiba.Kurenai.Ebisu.Shizune.Tsunade.Iruka..???..Inoishi.Shikaku.Choza
........Akamaru.Moegi.Konohamaru.Udon..............................................
..............................Kakashi..........Yamato..............Gai
Ino..Shikamaru....Choji.......Sakura------------------Sai...Neji...1010....Lee
```

Where the hell is Taka? And Kushina?


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2012)

from 2ch tunade, shizune and sai
check link for photo


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> from 2ch tunade, shizune and sai
> check link for photo



What am i supposed to see?

I see 2 Japanese lines. that translate to this:

"Access from outside of Japan is prohibited."

"In addition, a direct link to the image is prohibited."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> from 2ch tunade, shizune and sai
> check link for photo



"Access from outside of Japan is prohibited. In addition, a direct link to the image is prohibited"


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2012)

u mean the link doesnt work 4u?


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> doubt it since minato would be alive and he created the tech



Maybe Minato invented Chidori and Kakashi invented rasengan


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2012)

ok peeps take that


----------



## ch1p (Jun 8, 2012)

^thanks.

TON TON 

Flat chested AND proper Tsunade. Endowed AND confident Shizune.  Who's the third? Sa-i SAI? Looks like a french guy, dat beret. How cute.

This movie... <3


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2012)

sai looks more like a cossack in there


----------



## Kage (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> ok peeps take that



holy hell 

shizune and tsunade switched bust sizes.

tsunade looks cute in those glasses 

sai...i don't know what's going on with sai...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 8, 2012)

I like this movie more and more with every new bit of info.

And Sai... well, he's a painter. Guess they wanted to go with something along those lines.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow Tsunade, Shizune, and Sai's new look!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> ok peeps take that





So team 7 will be four members
Naruto/Sakura/Sai/Kakashi/Sasuke


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> ok peeps take that



sai looks so cute


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh dear lord 

I didn't even recognize Sai. I thought he was a woman. 

I am looking forward to this movie more and more XD


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 8, 2012)

*Sasuhina*


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 8, 2012)

where is the full magazine?


----------



## Near67 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh damn, hahaha!

Kishimoto must be having fun drawing all these characters


----------



## Kek (Jun 8, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Sasuhina*



About time that Hinata sketch was colored. 

Also


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 8, 2012)

They add *Kushina* to main characters list   
(Naruto/sakura)
(Minato/Kushina)


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> ok peeps take that



i am expecting sai to speak french


----------



## Olivia (Jun 8, 2012)

I thought Shizune was Samui at first.


----------



## Yunie (Jun 8, 2012)

Tsunade without boobs? THIS IS MADNESS


Also lol Sai, da Vinci much?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> ok peeps take that



Wow, I knew we were into an alternate universe in this movie but didn't know that there would also be _physical_ changes. 

Sai looks funny with those clothes though.

Now I wanna see the rest of the Tsukuyomi characters cast.



ichihimelove said:


> *Sasuhina*



Good, good.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 8, 2012)

I can see it now. Orochimaru will be the pervy sage.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 8, 2012)

That will scar me forever omg but I see it. I see Orochimaru wearing a suit and holding a rose and Kabuto's spreading petals around him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> ```
> .............Haku...Zabuza....Kabuto......Sasuke.Kabuto(wtf).Zetsu...Akatsuchi...Oonoki
> ...................................Kisame...........................................
> Chōjūrō...Mei...Ao?..Sasori.Deidara.Itachi.Pain...Konan.Hidan.Kakuzu....A
> ...




I demand to know the same thing, where is Taka


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Sasuhina*


if this movie lacks sasuhina, then it  is 100% garbage


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 8, 2012)

is anybody weirded out that since this is Tobi's genjutsu that he has some wild imagination? Either that or he has an even creepier, stranger way of viewing people. It kinda makes you think that Tobi wants to rape hinata by the he makes her out to be.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 8, 2012)

so Naruto will be aware that he is in the genjutsu , i wanna see his reaction to Sasuke


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so Naruto will be aware that he is in the genjutsu , i wanna see his reaction to Sasuke


yeah 
Naruto and Sakura will be aware that they are in the genjutsu, and these are not real sasuke, hinata, kakashi, sai, Tsunade ...etc


I can't wait for sasuhina moments  (as sasuke is playboy with all girls)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> ok peeps take that



Tsunade looks cute. 

Shizune. 

Sai:  now he's a french artist.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 8, 2012)

Perhaps Sai would be a man with a lot of emotion. The ultimate artist 

Looks like everyone got a makeover.


----------



## Evilene (Jun 8, 2012)

Tsuande has been deflated.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 8, 2012)

Sai look like a gay dude, and I thought his short cut top was gay. 

I'd slobber all over Tsunade, she's so hot in a nerdy kind of way.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 8, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> *Perhaps Sai would be a man with a lot of emotion. *The ultimate artist



I can't wait to see this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 8, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Perhaps Sai would be a man with a lot of emotion. The ultimate artist
> 
> Looks like everyone got a makeover.



Pimpsuke might have some competition then.


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so Naruto will be aware that he is in the genjutsu , i wanna see his reaction to Sasuke


Can't wait


----------



## The Big G (Jun 8, 2012)

takL said:


> ok peeps take that





Yunie said:


> Tsunade without boobs? THIS IS MADNESS



I KNEW IT!


I KNEW TSUNADE WOULD HAVE SMALL BOOBS


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 8, 2012)

Renaissance Sai... 

Other than Tsunade and Shizune having a boob switch and makeover, I wonder how their personalities have been altered. 

Tonton looks like she might bite.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 8, 2012)

many fanarts for sasuhina


----------



## zlatko (Jun 8, 2012)

Sai reminds me of Yumichika Ayasegawa, if i lose i will lose in a glorious way


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 8, 2012)

Even without boobs, Tsunade still makes me spanky spank :ho I love hot bookworm girls. And Shizune...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

so how does the kyuubi not attacking kohona affects tsunades and shizunes boob size? did the kyuubi kill kohona plastic surgeon.



Whirlpool said:


> Maybe Minato invented Chidori and Kakashi invented rasengan



 maybe but i doubt that since kakahsi invented the chidori because he could not add an element to the rasnegan


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wonder if this means Akamaru will be a cat?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 8, 2012)

tiff-tiff86 said:


> I wonder if this means Akamaru will be a cat?



If Akamaru becomes a cat in the movie, I'm flying to Japan


----------



## Kage (Jun 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so how does the kyuubi not attacking kohona affects tsunades and shizunes boob size? did the kyuubi kill kohona plastic surgeon.



it doesn't. this world is just an illusion to begin with not the result of tampering with the timeline.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 8, 2012)

Tsunade with small boobs, Shizune with big boobs, look strange Sai and a Bad Tonton.
I can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

Kage said:


> it doesn't. this world is just an illusion to begin with not the result of tampering with the timeline.



i know but with naruto parents being alive in the illusion probably mean there was no kyuubi attack.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait, are the Akatsuki reversed as well? I think I would kill myself is Kakuzu was giving money to charity and Hidan was healing people...


----------



## Lovely (Jun 8, 2012)

Tonton.


----------



## lacey (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck man, I didn't even realize that was Sai until I saw the comments.

So Naruto and Sakura are aware of the Genjutsu? This will be very entertaining.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 8, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Fuck man, I didn't even realize that was Sai until I saw the comments.
> 
> So Naruto and Sakura are aware of the Genjutsu? This will be very entertaining.



Its actually *Naruto *who is aware of the Genjutsu world. It was according to the movie facebook that has the movie plot.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2012)

News on this movie just keeps getting better and better .


----------



## Kage (Jun 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i know but with naruto parents being alive in the illusion probably mean there was no kyuubi attack.



I'm saying not to worry about it too much since the world is not real in any sense anyway. adding naruto's parents, apparently similar to how they were in life, is part of the mindfuck since it will probably make naruto want to stay.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe Sasukes not that good with girls and is one of those annoying wannabe playboys? 

Probably not.

Ever just wanna break stuff outta of giddiness 

I'M SO FUCKING EXCITED FOR THIS MOVIE


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that shizune?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 8, 2012)

lol Shizune got Tsunade's breast and Sai got on clothes that cover him. lol I love this movie already from the pics.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 8, 2012)

Shizune sketch surprised me. Sai looks cute <3 Tsunade's glasses 

I saw another part of that WSJ page, but it is too small >.<


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Jun 8, 2012)

I wonder how danzou will fit into this.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 8, 2012)

tiff-tiff86 said:


> I wonder if this means Akamaru will be a cat?


Or maybe Akamaru will talk


----------



## Jakeirako (Jun 9, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Or maybe Akamaru will talk



That would be awesome. I keep imagining Scooby Doo's voice in my mind though.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 9, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Or maybe Akamaru will talk



And maybe Kiba will be doing all the barking


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Jun 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its actually *Naruto *who is aware of the Genjutsu world. It was according to the movie facebook that has the movie plot.




No, she's right. 
It's Naruto _and_ Sakura who are both thrown into this genjutsu. They are both aware. I suggest you read the synopsis again.
This was discussed so many times and yet people still can't get the information right.


Anyway, I cannot wait for this. I just wanna see how the other characters are. I mean, their personalities are the complete opposite of their original selves, and I'm just psyched to see their interactions. 
The hilarity that will insue... omg.

Bring it on!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 9, 2012)

No I got it from the Facebook, it said Naruto only on the summary. Give me the source of it first.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 9, 2012)

The Akatsuki members personalities are gonna be presented the opposite way? Alternate universe?


----------



## The Undying (Jun 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No I got it from the Facebook, it said Naruto only on the summary. Give me the source of it first.



Go to the info section of their facebook page and there's a plot outline. Translate that and it says that Naruto and Sakura have been targeted by Tobi's genjutsu. Just those two, no one else.


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2012)

Neji to be dressed like Sai, maybe? hopefully?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 9, 2012)

I wonder how the Toads will look/act maybe Gamabunta will be obidient like Yes naruto i will do this Yes naruto i will do that


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 9, 2012)

takL said:


> ok peeps take that


Shizune has Tsunade's boobs. 

And Tonton and Sai are . 


What if... Shizune's the Hokage instead of Tsunade!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 9, 2012)

The Undying said:


> I can see it now. Orochimaru will be the pervy sage.


Hahaha.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 9, 2012)

Sai won't talk about penises now


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 9, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Sai won't talk about penises now


Or maybe he'll compliment others' penises instead of insult them.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 9, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Or maybe he'll compliment others' penises instead of insult them.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 9, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Go to the info section of their facebook page and there's a plot outline. Translate that and it says that Naruto and Sakura have been targeted by Tobi's genjutsu. Just those two, no one else.



I don't see it.

This is what it said.


> This story is the story of Naruto Ninja.
> Naruto Ninja sealed the evil beast at the hands of a mother and father to rescue-RI started life but be drawn to the magic world by the aims at the power of the evil beast masked man.
> Naruto come across mother and father would have died in the magic world.
> Naruto while masked man traps and know even without prohibited more comfortable meeting with parents, to conflict...
> ...



No Sakura, the bottom of it was a comment below the info.


The was from the official movie site, this one is an updated info about the movie.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 9, 2012)

Joker J said:


> The Akatsuki members personalities are gonna be presented the opposite way? Alternate universe?


I kinda doubt that. They would be a charity organization


----------



## gus3 (Jun 9, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Sasuhina*



I've never been a shipper, but I am totally willing to support this pairing if it means we finally get to see someone kick Sasuke's ass. Hinata looks like she can get the job done. Anyone agree?


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2012)

gus3 said:


> I've never been a shipper, but I am totally willing to support this pairing if it means we finally get to see someone kick Sasuke's ass. Hinata looks like she can get the job done. Anyone agree?



depends, if hinata becomes just  a sexy sakura then i will be disappoint 

changing personalities looks like an interesting concept but not doing anything new with these personalities is what  i am fearing.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 9, 2012)

gus3 said:


> I've never been a shipper, but I am totally willing to support this pairing if it means we finally get to see someone kick Sasuke's ass. Hinata looks like she can get the job done. Anyone agree?



*raises hand* yeah


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 9, 2012)

gus3 said:


> I've never been a shipper, but I am totally willing to support this pairing if it means we finally get to see someone kick Sasuke's ass. Hinata looks like she can get the job done. Anyone agree?



NOOOOO ..without kicking..
I like to see them together..
so Shizune will be like real Tsunade?..
she has her boobs..


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 9, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> No, she's right.
> It's Naruto _and_ Sakura who are both thrown into this genjutsu. They are both aware. I suggest you read the synopsis again.
> This was discussed so many times and yet people still can't get the information right.


You are right 



This gift for *Matrix XZ* (New update with info about ticket)
read the sentence above blue-line 




*Spoiler*: __ 



*It said It's Naruto and Sakura who are both thrown into new genjutsu*


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 9, 2012)

New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 9, 2012)

pek


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:



Minato is changing diapers with Naruto. Is this really an Genjutsu world or this AU?

I mean, Minato went into battle fighting Tobi after Naruto was born.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:



Aww, thats cute. 

There must be flashbacks of when Minato & Kushina are raising naruto as a baby like a normal family in the movie.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 9, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Is that shizune?



Sai and Tonton.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 9, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> You are right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basicly Naruto will have to save Sakuras Ass again Typical sakura creats trouble even in genjutsu world


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 9, 2012)

I wonder what Ebisu, Konohamaru, Moegi & Udon could be like if they get personality changes in the movie


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:



Lovely..


Kiss said:


> Sai and Tonton.



Is Tonton Shizune's pig?!..


----------



## zlatko (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ now Tonton is tsunades pig and Shizune is the Hokage :S


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 9, 2012)

^

Or tonton is the hokage


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 9, 2012)

^ And Tsunade or Shizune is Tonton's official translator.


----------



## takL (Jun 9, 2012)

papa minato is changing narutos nappy.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 9, 2012)

zlatko said:


> ^^ now Tonton is tsunades pig and Shizune is the Hokage :S





SandLeaf said:


> ^
> 
> Or tonton is the hokage





Pesky Bug said:


> ^ And Tsunade or Shizune is Tonton's official translator.



All of them are good..but I like the last one more ..


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:


AHHHHHHHHH THERE BETTER BE A LOT OF PARENT-CHILD BONDING IN THIS MOVIE


----------



## zlatko (Jun 9, 2012)

Imagine if the world and on 21 december and we arent able to see it :S


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 9, 2012)

zlatko said:


> ^^ now Tonton is tsunades pig and Shizune is the Hokage :S





SandLeaf said:


> ^
> 
> Or tonton is the hokage





Pesky Bug said:


> ^ And Tsunade or Shizune is Tonton's official translator.


      .


----------



## zlatko (Jun 9, 2012)

If Taka exsist do you think Karin will be all over Suigetsu


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2012)

Minato and baby Naruto 
I want more scenes of the family


----------



## Shaz (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope it is interesting, and everyone doesn't die of ninja AIDS and have massive hormonal outbursts amplified by their chakra, supposedly.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 9, 2012)

I want Kushina scenes.


----------



## ryz (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:



Okey, now I am confused. Is this just a freebie for the fans, or is it an actual scene for the movie? 

And if so, just what is happening? I was under the assumption that Naruto and Sakura didn't exist in this AU world, but this would imply that at
least baby Naruto exists.

So which is it?

----

Also: MANLY MINATO IS NOT AFRAID OF CHANGING DIAPERS


----------



## zlatko (Jun 9, 2012)

ryz said:


> Okey, now I am confused. Is this just a freebie for the fans, or is it an actual scene for the movie?
> 
> And if so, just what is happening? I was under the assumption that Naruto and Sakura didn't exist in this AU world, but this would imply that at
> least baby Naruto exists.
> ...



its a pic from there twiter acount it dont says that it;s canon


----------



## takL (Jun 9, 2012)

ryz said:


> Okey, now I am confused. Is this just a freebie for the fans, or is it an actual scene for the movie?
> 
> And if so, just what is happening? I was under the assumption that Naruto and Sakura didn't exist in this AU world, but this would imply that at
> least baby Naruto exists.
> ...



if a scene from the movie, possibly the tukuyomi starts from narutos baby days or it makes naruto see a family album?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 9, 2012)

takL said:


> if a scene from the movie, possibly the tukuyomi starts from narutos baby days or it makes naruto see a family album?



Family album. Do want


----------



## Monna (Jun 9, 2012)

This movie looks absolutely atrocious. And that is saying a lot.

Slut Hinata? Big boobed Shizune? Wtf Sasuke? No thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2012)

> This movie looks absolutely atrocious



And that's what makes it so interesting.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 9, 2012)

Baby Naruto and Minato  So cute


----------



## Metaro (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:



Oww Minto ad Naruto .


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 9, 2012)

Some of the characters look interesting I am kind of interested how this au Hinata will act towards Naruto maybe a bit more agressive in pursuit of him other than that I am kind interested in Sasuke who seems to have an even more feminine look about him.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't see it.



That's because you didn't follow my directions. GO TO THE INFO SECTION BY CLICKING 'ABOUT' ON THE FACEBOOK PAGE, TRANSLATE THE SUMMARY IN THAT LITTLE SECTION WHERE IT SAYS 'PLOT OUTLINE'.

It talks about how Tobi used the Genjutsu on Naruto and Sakura. It also says that all the other characters with different personalities are unique to this Genjutsu world.


----------



## takL (Jun 9, 2012)

Matrix, dont u remember this page from the official movie site check link for photo
i remember translating it. it clearly says the new enigmatic doh-jutsu of the man(the masked one) hits naruto and sakura!


----------



## Kage (Jun 9, 2012)

the new sketch is so cute


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 9, 2012)

Ahhh Minato and baby Narutopek.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2012)

Seems like Minato's gonna be the "house dad" and Kushina the one in charge of all the family, kinda like it was implied in the manga about how Kushina always won the arguments and wore the pants in the relationship, etc.

More info please.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 9, 2012)

The Undying said:


> That's because you didn't follow my directions. GO TO THE INFO SECTION BY CLICKING 'ABOUT' ON THE FACEBOOK PAGE, TRANSLATE THE SUMMARY IN THAT LITTLE SECTION WHERE IT SAYS 'PLOT OUTLINE'.
> 
> It talks about how Tobi used the Genjutsu on Naruto and Sakura. It also says that all the other characters with different personalities are unique to this Genjutsu world.



It won't mean the characters aren't real it's just the personalities are because of it. It only said they are attach by tobi. I mean tobi can't just control the character including minato and Kushina.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 9, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> http://up.arab-x.com/Apr12/0hL43482.jpg
> 
> pek



Oh, that is cute. <3

I don't get it though. Isn't Naruto thrown in and aware it's a Genjutsu? Then what's this? Cute picture I hope, this can't be just a sketch for the sake of it. Must feature!

Kushina might be the Hokage and Minato the housewife. 



SandLeaf said:


> Or tonton is the hokage





Pesky Bug said:


> ^ And Tsunade or Shizune is Tonton's official translator.







Vino said:


> And that's what makes it so interesting.


Exacly. Crack fic written by the author, the best kind there is.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It won't mean the characters aren't real



Actually, that's exactly what it means. The paragraph wouldn't go out of its way to say that Naruto and Sakura were under a Genjutsu if everyone else was under a Genjutsu too. It's saying that Sasuke, Hinata, etc. are illusions exclusive to that world. Just like Minato and Kushina.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah my baby, Minato 
He's the best character of Narutoverse <3


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:



Minato solo's.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2012)

The kitchen so that he can make Kushina's sandwich.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2012)

Aww that's cute.

Minato pek


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:


pek pek pek

It is too cute


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> New pic from Twitter featuring Minato and baby Naruto:



oh my glob pek


----------



## Joker J (Jun 9, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I kinda doubt that. They would be a charity organization



They kinda already are. You forgot the Akatsuki takes on secret missions from other villages such as the rock village to make money?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 9, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Actually, that's exactly what it means. The paragraph wouldn't go out of its way to say that Naruto and Sakura were under a Genjutsu if everyone else was under a Genjutsu too. It's saying that Sasuke, Hinata, etc. are illusions exclusive to that world. Just like Minato and Kushina.



The how do you explain the Ataksuki attacking Konoha before Sakura and Naruto caught in a genjutsu world? Along with the characters in the poster showing them defeating Tobi's genjutsu?

I believe the whole world is under genjutsu but Naruto and Sakura are aware of it but nobody else. Tobi said in the trailer he is now using the Moon's eye plan.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 9, 2012)

wheres SAsuke's parents? and where deviant Itachi Uchiha? Is he doing the genjutsu or going to be the opposite of himself= a rainbow boy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2012)

This whole movie is filler, god damn, you guys are blowing this out of proportions.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 9, 2012)

Vino said:


> This whole movie is filler, god damn, you guys are blowing this out of proportions.



AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No I got it from the Facebook, it said Naruto only on the summary. Give me the source of it first.





Matrix XZ said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> This is what it said.
> 
> ...





Matrix XZ said:


> It won't mean the characters aren't real it's just the personalities are because of it. It only said they are attach by tobi. I mean tobi can't just control the character including minato and Kushina.





Matrix XZ said:


> The how do you explain the Ataksuki attacking Konoha before Sakura and Naruto caught in a genjutsu world? Along with the characters in the poster showing them defeating Tobi's genjutsu?
> 
> I believe the whole world is under genjutsu but Naruto and Sakura are aware of it but nobody else. Tobi said in the trailer he is now using the Moon's eye plan.



Wow. You're in denial; the question is though, why? Because the synopsis singles out Naruto and Sakura as the victims of the genjutsu? Does that really bother you? It's just a movie, non-canon, you need to relax.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Shizune has Tsunade's boobs.
> 
> And Tonton and Sai are .
> 
> ...



Is Sai supposed to be a girl now? That outfit looked very Girl Scout-ish...I almost expect him to sell cookies.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 9, 2012)

So Tsunade is flat, Shizune is busty, Hinata is a slut...

Oh God, I'm already fearing for what will become of Itachi!


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 9, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Exacly. Crack fic written by the author, the best kind there is.


Indubitably. 



zlatko said:


> If Taka exsist do you think Karin will be all over Suigetsu


Alt-Karin and Alt-Suigetsu are like, totes best friends. But surely she'd be shy and not prone to fantasizing about men. 

Or Karin is in love with Naruko.

No, you read that right.



SandLeaf said:


> ^
> 
> Or tonton is the hokage





Pesky Bug said:


> ^ And Tsunade or Shizune is Tonton's official translator.


Haha, this please.



SandLeaf said:


> Is that shizune?


I thought we were just switching personalities...


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 9, 2012)

Wait so this is reverse personalities. So....

Naruto is an Angry maniac bent on revenge on his village
Sasuke is a player
Sakura is likeable?
Hinata is confident
Ino is shy
Tenten is not the heir of the sage of six paths

MANGA SPOILERS


*Spoiler*: __ 





And Itachi's true personality is a laidback joker...... 

OH MY GOD PSYCHO ITACHI HAS RETURNED. ALL HAIL THE KING. (


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't you guys just wait till the movie actually comes out before getting your feathers ruffled over baseless assumptions?


----------



## Joker J (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol hyper Shikamaru.



Abanikochan said:


> Can't you guys just wait till the movie actually comes out before getting your feathers ruffled over baseless assumptions?



Why do you want to make everything boring?


----------



## Spica (Jun 9, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Can't you guys just wait till the movie actually comes out before getting your feathers ruffled over baseless assumptions?



This film has unlike the other films, successfully made people hyped and excited and you want us to _stop_?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 9, 2012)

With anything that wets the fandom's palates, there's always the possibility the film doesn't live up to the hype and expectations people have created.

Besides, the film hasn't been released yet and all that's been released are sketches and a brief synopsis. People are getting flustered over fabricated scenarios that have not been confirmed to exist.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 9, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The how do you explain the Ataksuki attacking Konoha before Sakura and Naruto caught in a genjutsu world? *Along with the characters in the poster showing them defeating Tobi's genjutsu?*



LOL what? It's just a poster, dude. That's one hell of a blind assumption you're making.

And no, I'm not going to _explain_ anything; the movie is bizarre enough as it is and I don't like getting into speculative territory. I'm just going by what the summaries explicitly point out. It's not my fault you refuse to accept what the premise of the film is all about.

Do keep posting, though. The insane amount of denial you're showing right now is hilarious.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 10, 2012)

The possible match ups and characters is what makes this movie a must see. We might even see Minato vs. Itachi although it wouldn't be a good idea since people will talk about who solos who based on a filler movie.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope this thread isn't gonna get closed because of these aagruments, this is supposed to be an info thread.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 10, 2012)

i hope that kishi will not need to go on a break because of this movie's premiere or something



btw, to the people trying to reason with Matrix XZ, its like trying to dry ice guys


----------



## Joker J (Jun 10, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> With anything that wets the fandom's palates, there's always the possibility the film doesn't live up to the hype and expectations people have created.
> 
> Besides, the film hasn't been released yet and all that's been released are sketches and a brief synopsis. People are getting flustered over fabricated scenarios that have not been confirmed to exist.



I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Kek (Jun 10, 2012)

Clam yo tits matrix. Its stuff like this that landed you on my ignore list.



Abanikochan said:


> With anything that wets the fandom's palates, there's always the possibility the film doesn't live up to the hype and expectations people have created.
> 
> Besides, the film hasn't been released yet and all that's been released are sketches and a brief synopsis. People are getting flustered over fabricated scenarios that have not been confirmed to exist.



This guy. I like him.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 10, 2012)

Some people like to think negative things and some people like to think positive things... which one are you?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Kushina with baby Naruto:


----------



## zlatko (Jun 10, 2012)

better Look it's big so i taged it


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 10, 2012)

zlatko said:


> better Look it's big so i taged it



pekpekpek


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 10, 2012)

zlatko said:


> better Look it's big so i taged it



I find this one more touching than the one with minato 

The artwork is amazing...


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2012)

where are akatsuki pics?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Remember article 2?



Bigger



I got most right.  I now see Kushina and even Shino's dad made it in, but still no Taka. 

EDIT: It's not exacly the same, there were to versions of this, the first has Minato and Jiriya switched.


----------



## Olympian (Jun 10, 2012)

Shino`s dad is there but Asuma isn`t? Or am I pulling a "where is Waldo" blindless feat? I only noticed Neji and Kurenai later..


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2012)

the pics of minato and kushina with baby naruto look nice


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 10, 2012)

Kushina


----------



## Epyon (Jun 10, 2012)

Hidan, Jiraiya, all Hokages, Moegi and Udon but no Asuma? What common denominater is this.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 10, 2012)

So this is KM Naruto. Interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 10, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHHH



?                                  ?


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2012)

zlatko said:


> better Look it's big so i taged it



Precious           .


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 10, 2012)

Vino said:


> ?                                  ?



??                    ?


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2012)

Vino said:


> This whole movie is filler, god damn, you guys are blowing this out of proportions.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN_fmQLlR3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2012)

Olympian said:


> Shino`s dad is there but Asuma isn`t? Or am I pulling a "where is Waldo" blindless feat? I only noticed Neji and Kurenai later..





Epyon said:


> Hidan, Jiraiya, all Hokages, Moegi and Udon but no Asuma? What common denominater is this.



I know this isn't official, but just felt like I'd edit this. 

(Took out the logo on Guy and Naruto, added the border from the first picture, and added Asuma next to Ebisu and Shizune)


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 10, 2012)

zlatko said:


> better Look it's big so i taged it


 it is so cute (and sad too, when I remember the original scene ).


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2012)

OHMAHGAWD at baby Naruto with Kushina and Minato 

hmm just wondering, will Naruto's surname in this Genjutsu world be Namikaze instead of Uzumaki?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2012)

Selva said:


> OHMAHGAWD at baby Naruto with Kushina and Minato
> 
> hmm just wondering, will Naruto's surname in this Genjutsu world be Namikaze instead of Uzumaki?



 Good question.
It could be possible if Minato and Kushina actually get married in this alternate narutoverse.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, to the people trying to reason with Matrix XZ, its like trying to dry ice guys



Well you can always freeze ice in order to dry it, so...


----------



## Aiku (Jun 10, 2012)

BWAHAHAHA OH GOD THIS MOVIE IS GOING TO BE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 10, 2012)

Tokyokit's update.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrzSNZccGAg&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 10, 2012)

^
Sooo...Ino is emo & gloomy in the movie?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 10, 2012)

Ino will be the female Nagato, all Emo and gloomy mind hacker!!!


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 10, 2012)

Exchanging roles in the chest area....

I love that guy's accent.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 10, 2012)

new scan!!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2012)

nice new scan wonder what new info it has


----------



## Kage (Jun 10, 2012)

so the team 10 sketches are the only other ones done by kishimoto?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2012)

looks like gais team does not exist or something not in the pic with everyone


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 11, 2012)

Team 10 is full of


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 11, 2012)

Have seen some of the others like Lee, Shino, TenTen etc....

 so any pics of AU Ino?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2012)

Kage said:


> so the team 10 sketches are the only other ones done by kishimoto?


I think Kishi made sketches of all characters in the movie. Past week we saw sketches of Kakashi from Kishi and from anime team.

But if you are talking only about the new video by Tokyokit, so yeah, Team 10 are the only ones done by Kishi.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 11, 2012)

I read somewhere that the voice actors of Lee, Tenten and Neji are included in the cast, and it's mentioned somewhere else that all the Konoha 11 will be in the movie.

I hope that's still true!!! Wouldn't want my favourite team to be
Missing totally from such an epic show


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm wondering who's hairstyles are those in the bottom right of the scan Majin is showing

@Red Raptor no way in hell they'll be left out.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2012)

*@ Admiral Bly32*

Kiba and Hinata.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 11, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> *@ Admiral Bly32*
> 
> Kiba and Hinata.



 sorry about that. Hadn't seen that scan before.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jun 11, 2012)

Can anyone do a translation on Chouji's blurb?  Also, what's the kanji on his breastplate say?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 11, 2012)

*Sasuhina*


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 11, 2012)

I think Kishimoto will include as much characters (esp fan favorites) as possible. This movie seems to be all about fan service after all.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 11, 2012)

Team gai will be in the movie for sure...i wonder what their AU versions will be like?

the thought of what tenten could be like puzzles my mind...what could she be like in this AU? i cant think of anything...anyone else?

I bet neji will be silly, non serious in the AU...or maybe he will be just like the REAL/ORIGINAL hinata...

Since lee copies gai then maybe he is just like the AU gai...or maybe he DOESNT copy gai at all in this AU and he's completely diffrent.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 11, 2012)

The more info I hear about this movie, the more convinced I am that it's gonna be the last one Pierrot produces.  

The manga itself is nearing its conclusion, even if it's taking its time to get there.  And this is the first time, to my knowledge, that Kishi has had this much involvement in a movie project.  To me, that implies a desire for him to "play around" with a movie before the series itself concludes.  So this movie is kinda like one big fanservice-y treat; kind of Kishi and the writers/producers way of playing with some beloved characters before everything ends.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2012)

There's no way it's the last, come on now.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 11, 2012)

When will we have another trailer ?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 11, 2012)

zlatko said:


> When will we have another trailer ?



There are rumors about a long trailer being released on June 15th.


----------



## Olympian (Jun 11, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I think Kishimoto will include as much characters (esp fan favorites) as possible. This movie seems to be all about fan service after all.



But...the malboro man is missing. The manliness....missing.


----------



## Belbwadous (Jun 11, 2012)

They made a survey for foreigners. Go answer guys! check link for photo


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 11, 2012)

Belbwadous said:


> They made a survey for foreigners. Go answer guys! check link for photo


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope get see the answers to our questions.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 11, 2012)

Nimander said:


> The more info I hear about this movie, the more convinced I am that it's gonna be the last one Pierrot produces.
> 
> The manga itself is nearing its conclusion, even if it's taking its time to get there.  And this is the first time, to my knowledge, that Kishi has had this much involvement in a movie project.  To me, that implies a desire for him to "play around" with a movie before the series itself concludes.  So this movie is kinda like one big fanservice-y treat; kind of Kishi and the writers/producers way of playing with some beloved characters before everything ends.


 
It's weird: I've wished Naruto would just finish up for some time. Now I don't want it to end. Maybe they'll make an extra movie after the series ends 



Belbwadous said:


> They made a survey for foreigners. Go answer guys! check link for photo


Ah, that's cool of them. Thanks. 



ichihimelove said:


> *Sasuhina*


They look nice together  except I don't think Movie Hinata would put up with Movie Sasuke being the village bicycle.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2012)

Belbwadous said:


> They made a survey for foreigners. Go answer guys! check link for photo



i like akatsuki..... that was i most like about naruto


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 11, 2012)

From the movie :


*Spoiler*: __ 




東京も梅雨入りしました。
宣伝部のＫです。
皆様いかがおすごしでしょうか。

本日発売の週刊少年ジャンプでも
今年の映画の情報がたくさん載ってます。
よかったら見てください。

さて、今、ファンの皆さんが
一番話題にしているのは
「幻術世界のキャラクターは何が、どうちがうのか？」
ということだと思います。

アフレコを聞いているだけでも、
おもしろそうなシーンばかりだったので
こればっかりは映画を見てのお楽しみ。

それでも、待ちきれない方は、
6月末になったら、
かなりたくさん情報が出てきます！
公式ＨＰやツイッター、
こちらのＦＢの駄文（笑）をご覧くださいませ！

昨日、テレビで「インセプション」をやってました。
他人の夢に潜入してアイデアを奪う男たちの物語でした。
今、確実に目の前にある現実と、
バーチャルな夢の世界をいったりきたりするので、
ちょっと混乱しましたが（私だけ？）
秀逸なＳＦクライムアクション映画ですよね。

ところで、先日、
今年のナルトの映画について
社内でいろいろな議論をしていました。
その場で、ナルトを知らないある方から、
「結局、今回の映画は夢落ちですか？」
と聞かれました。

もちろん、違います。

今回の映画の舞台は、
現実にある木ノ葉の里から、
仮面の男が作った幻術世界に移っていきます。

ナルトとサクラは、
夢の世界に落ちたのではなく、
幻術によって作られた木ノ葉の里に、
いつのまにか来てしまっていた。
（気が付いたら、
周りが変わっていたというのが正確な表現かな）

だから、幻術の世界とはいえ、
それは連載世界と地続きでつながっている
「もう一つの現実」といえるのではと思ってます。

おわかり頂けると思いますが、
まさし・く！
原作者でないと踏み込めない設定ですよね。





_Weve entered the rainy season in Tokyo too.
Im K, from the advertisement department. How is everyone?

In the issue of Weekly Shonen Jump that will be sold today there is also a lot of information about this years movie. If youre interested, please take a look.

So, now... I think that the question all fans are asking is How, and in what way, do the characters in the genjutsu world differ from normal?.

Even though I only listened to the after recording, it was full of scenes that sounded so interesting... so much so that I think just watching the movie for those will be lots of fun.

Still, for everyone who is waiting impatiently, know that at the end of June there will be quite a lot of new information! Come look at it in the official movie homepage, in our twitter and in my poor facebook page! (laugh)

Yesterday they had Inception on TV. Its the story of a group of men who infiltrate other peoples dreams and snatch away their ideas. But since they kept going in and out of the reality in front of their eyes and the virtual dreamworld, I was very confused (was it just me?). Its an excellent SF, crime and action movie, isnt it?

By the way, the other day we were discussing this years Naruto movie at the company. In that occasion, I was asked by someone who did not know Naruto So at some point, in this movie, they fall inside a dreamworld?.

But of course things are not like that.

In this movies setting, they are moved from the village of Konoha that exists in the real world into the genjutsu world created by the masked man.

Naruto and Sakura do not fall into a dreamworld, they arrive into the village of Konoha created by the genjutsu without even noticing. (If they noticed, I guess maybe the changes in their surroundings would turn into an accurate representation...)

So, even though its a genjutsu world, I think we could say that it is another reality, connected by adjoining land to the world of the serial story.

Well, I think you understand... and of course, its the sort of setting we could never have stepped into without the original authors contribution._



Little note:

I'm not too sure about this sentence -> (If they noticed, I guess maybe the changes in their surroundings would turn into an accurate representation...)

If anyone with better Japanese skills feels like giving their opinion on that, please go ahead.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2012)

Very interesting , thanks for the translation.

I'm also glad they mentioned inception. It was an awesome show indeed  I'd like to see Naruto Inception too

*edit: answered the survey*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for the translation. :33


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 11, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From the movie :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



...Thats it, im going to japan and watch this movie no matter what


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 11, 2012)

本来の姿では考えられない軽薄サスケ。

_A frivolous Sasuke that with his normal appearance you could never imagine like this._

露出の高い服と、紅い唇が妙に大人っぽい。

_With her high-exposure clothes and red lips, she looks strangely adult-like._



Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Can anyone do a translation on Chouji's blurb?  Also, what's the kanji on his breastplate say?



Sorry, the writing is too blurry for me to read...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks,mezzomarinaio for the translation.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you mezzomarinaio for the translations 



Belbwadous said:


> They made a survey for foreigners. Go answer guys! check link for photo



The first thing that I thought when I saw your post was: "they opened the hell gates "

I answered that


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 11, 2012)

So it is an Alternate Reality, where Naruto's parents never died.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 11, 2012)

> The first thing that I thought when I saw your post was: "they opened the hell gates "
> 
> I answered that






Yeah,they don't know the consequences... or maybe they do...


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 11, 2012)

The move is out next month and we just got Shizune + Sai + Tsunade?
How fast can these guys do a movie!


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 11, 2012)

Isn't that dumb? Naruto and Sakura aren't supposed to notice that they're in a genjutsu world but how the hell are they going to believe that when Kushina and Minato are alive in this universe.



Olympian said:


> But...the malboro man is missing. The manliness....missing.


Marlboro man? Asuma?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 11, 2012)

Poor Asuma,not even a cameo then


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> So it is an Alternate Reality, where Naruto's parents never died.



                       .


----------



## Kage (Jun 11, 2012)

so..they are not even aware?

i guess this isn't the genjutsu of all genjutsu's for nothing.


----------



## Combine (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok, so this isn't a "fall asleep/into coma" genjutsu like Tsukiyomi, it's an illusion that affects the world itself like Izanagi (only projected outwards).

Feels weird though because I wonder what Tobi would gain from this. Shouldn't he just knock Naruto out and be done with it?

But at least this answers how the revived Akatsuki will still be a threat to Naruto and Sakura while they are in the illusion since they're still in "reality" to a degree (as opposed to being unconscious).

I still feel it would have been simpler to just do a full AU instead of a somewhat complicated/confusing genjutsu.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 11, 2012)

Tsunade looks super-cute in glasses. Maybe she should consider wearing them in canon. 

Sai makes me  He looks like Minnesinger from medieval court.  Wonder what Danzo is in this story... 

If I understood correctly Sakura and Naruto entered some kind of genjutsu loop that covers their Village. Or do I miss something?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope we have a better pic of Ino's sketches soon.



Glutamminajr said:


> Yeah,they don't know the consequences... or maybe they do...


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 11, 2012)

So my sign is right, it will be Naruto/Sakura movie from beginning(enter genjustu world and live together) to the end (go out from this world)


----------



## Lovely (Jun 11, 2012)

I think everyone except Matrix figured that out already.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> So my sign is right, it will be Naruto/Sakura movie from beginning(enter genjustu world and live together) to the end (go out from this world)


 
Trolls need to be banned.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 11, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Trolls need to be banned.



??       ??


----------



## Mako (Jun 11, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Tsunade looks super-cute in glasses. Maybe she *should consider wearing them in canon*.



Damn straight.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 11, 2012)

If given the opportunity who wouldn't wanna go to Japan to see it..... How long we gotta wait for a Sub after its release?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 11, 2012)

theres a trailer already out or theres none til the 15


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jun 11, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> If given the opportunity who wouldn't wanna go to Japan to see it..... How long we gotta wait for a Sub after its release?



My best guess is it will probably be available for subtitles around Spring 2013. Thats after it makes its tour in the theaters and released on DVD in Japan.


----------



## MinatoRider (Jun 11, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> My best guess is it will probably be available for subtitles around Spring 2013. Thats after it makes its tour in the theaters and released on DVD in Japan.




Which is a long time.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> So my sign is right, it will be Naruto/Sakura movie from beginning(enter genjustu world and live together) to the end (go out from this world)



correctio, it will be a sasuhina movie


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 12, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> My best guess is it will probably be available for subtitles around Spring 2013. Thats after it makes its tour in the theaters and released on DVD in Japan.



Damn thats a long time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2012)

Cant wait for clearer Ino pics, also for what is the survey for?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 12, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> I hope we have a better pic of Ino's sketches soon.





Suigetsu said:


> Cant wait for clearer Ino pics, also for what is the survey for?



Here is a much, MUCH better quality of the picture:


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 12, 2012)

Is the sketch on the far left supposed to be her bending a leg? It looks kinda...wrong.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ino looks like a transgender Nagato in that pic.

Kishi and his identical-looking overused character designs... 

I'm still itching to see what Itachi will be like.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Am I the only one who does not see Nagato in these sketches at all? 
I know that some people have a hard time to distinguish different anime character from another, but people here shouldn't have that problem


----------



## zlatko (Jun 12, 2012)

I wonder how will narutos New rasengan break them out of a genjutsu


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here is a much, MUCH better quality of the picture:



she looks sad  



Nikushimi said:


> Ino looks like a transgender Nagato in that pic.
> 
> Kishi and his identical-looking overused character designs...
> 
> I'm still itching to see what Itachi will be like.



evil itachi


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are bigger, better, much greater quality ones for Shikamaru & Chouji aswell.

Shikamaru:


Chouji:


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Choji


----------



## Olympian (Jun 12, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Isn't that dumb? Naruto and Sakura aren't supposed to notice that they're in a genjutsu world but how the hell are they going to believe that when Kushina and Minato are alive in this universe.
> 
> 
> Marlboro man? Asuma?


Is there any other in Naruto? 



Glutamminajr said:


> Poor Asuma,not even a cameo then


----------



## calimike (Jun 12, 2012)

@naruto_Movie tweeted ただいま編集中！ 1日じゃ終わらないけど、今日も何時に成るのかな(^^) みんな頑張って〜〜。 by ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷 


Editing dept!  Girl with long red or brown hair who hug Naruto or Minato (?)


----------



## Lovely (Jun 12, 2012)

Perhaps its Kushina.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 12, 2012)

It has to be Kushina.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 12, 2012)

Chouji looks awesome as unusual ..
And Ino looks like Nagato..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2012)

Chouji you look like da man 

Shikamaru....  It seems like Kishi thought of alternative personalities of Shikamaru but decided that he'd be the idiotic type judging by the sketches.

As of Ino, I like her character design, can't wait to see shy Ino too.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 12, 2012)

calimike said:


> Girl with long red or brown hair who hug Naruto or Minato (?)



that has to be kushina and the person she is hugging is probably minato...they look like there in some forest and in one of the short trailers we already got have minato throwing a kunai at something in the forest and thats the outfit he's wearing...

Or maybe thats kushina wearing the same outfit as minato...and the person she is hugging is naruto...look at the black sleeves of the person she is hugging...or could be all that but its a diffrent person...hmm...


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 12, 2012)

calimike said:


> @naruto_Movie tweeted ただいま編集中！ 1日じゃ終わらないけど、今日も何時に成るのかな(^^) みんな頑張って〜〜。 by ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷
> 
> 
> Editing dept!  Girl with long red or brown hair who hug Naruto or Minato (?)



NaruKush


----------



## Federica3975238426 (Jun 12, 2012)

calimike said:


> @naruto_Movie tweeted ただいま編集中！ 1日じゃ終わらないけど、今日も何時に成るのかな(^^) みんな頑張って〜〜。 by ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷
> 
> 
> Editing dept!  Girl with long red or brown hair who hug Naruto or Minato (?)



Is it a part of new trailer?


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 12, 2012)

It's Naruto, you know by the sleeves.


----------



## Nae-chan (Jun 12, 2012)

calimike said:


> @naruto_Movie tweeted ただいま編集中！ 1日じゃ終わらないけど、今日も何時に成るのかな(^^) みんな頑張って〜〜。 by ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷
> 
> 
> Editing dept!  Girl with long red or brown hair who hug Naruto or Minato (?)



Hum.. it may be kushina.. or.. karin? o3o ikd Or a new movie-sue?


----------



## Selva (Jun 12, 2012)

That's Kushina's beautiful red hair fo sho


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2012)

Selva said:


> That's Kushina's beautiful red hair fo sho



her hair is too short or am i imagining it?


----------



## Nae-chan (Jun 12, 2012)

> her hair is too short or am i imagining it?


Yep, it's too short.. Maybe is younger kushina? Like a flashback?


----------



## Selva (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, didn't notice the hair length at all  yeah, maybe a flashback or something? I hope it's Kushina though


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 12, 2012)

My bet is that it's somehow Kushina or "Movie Sue" as Nae-chan put it.


That Shika face in lower left-hand corner  Oh, and why does he have shuriken hair? 

I like the new Chouji


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here is a much, MUCH better quality of the picture:


She looks so sad.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 12, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here are bigger, better, much greater quality ones for Shikamaru & Chouji aswell.
> 
> Shikamaru:
> 
> ...


What's with Shika's hair...

And is it me or is Chouji _skinny_?



calimike said:


> @naruto_Movie tweeted ただいま編集中！ 1日じゃ終わらないけど、今日も何時に成るのかな(^^) みんな頑張って〜〜。 by ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷
> 
> 
> Editing dept!  Girl with long red or brown hair who hug Naruto or Minato (?)


Her hair is too short to be Kushina's, and I think the person hugging her might be Naruto, those sleeves look like his.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 12, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here is a much, MUCH better quality of the picture:



This Ino looks better than the Original Ino.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 12, 2012)

I dont know if that twitter pic resolution isnt good or if it is because I'm seeing it from my phone, but by what I can see now, I think it is Naruto (because his left arm) and the girl is wearing konohas uniform (or is it kiris? looks blue-ish here...). If she is from Konoha, maybe she is Naruto's sister  



SandLeaf said:


> Here is a much, MUCH better quality of the picture:


Thank you


----------



## Nae-chan (Jun 12, 2012)

> maybe she is Naruto's sister


What I said.. Movie-Sue xDD  No really... what if o_o


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 12, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> And is it me or is Chouji _skinny_



I think he is the same size...although he could be skinnier...



Majin Lu said:


> If she is from Konoha, maybe she is Naruto's sister



 WOW! this is actually a very good theory/idea...if kushina and minato never died that night then he could have had another child in the future and be naruto's little sibling. like a "what if" kushina and minato never died and tobi never attacked that night...

Naruto looks like minato and has kushina's personality...If this is his sister and looks like kushina, then she could have minato's personality O_o


----------



## takL (Jun 12, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!!



its from this week issue of wsj
kish's handwriting in the sketches
in the square 
Team asuma
shikamaru-a dork
choji—a light eater
ino—a shilly-shally/bashful chara. hinata-ish

(shikamaru) he wont wear this kind of look. no knitted brows. the brows are as far apart from the eyes as possible.
Basically thick.
this part(the ponytail) is changed to a shuriken shape. 
"eh...if we split the bill, how much will it be again?" 

(choji) Basically he is like this. he speaks rather cool. the marks on the cheeks are changed to square-squere from round-round
the mark on the chest/belly is changed to 職 （shoku= job/work/duty）from 食(shoku=meals/food)

(ino) unglamorous and gloomy kinda



mezzomarinaio said:


> I'm not too sure about this sentence -> (If they noticed, I guess maybe the changes in their surroundings would turn into an accurate representation...)
> 
> If anyone with better Japanese skills feels like giving their opinion on that, please go ahead.



guess it takes a native speaker than someone with skills.

(maybe its more accurate to say before they realize it, things around them were changed./they find themselves in altered surroundings.)


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 12, 2012)

Shikamaru is fucking derpy


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 12, 2012)

calimike said:


> @naruto_Movie tweeted ただいま編集中！ 1日じゃ終わらないけど、今日も何時に成るのかな(^^) みんな頑張って〜〜。 by ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷
> 
> 
> Editing dept!  Girl with long red or brown hair who hug Naruto or Minato (?)



pek I'm thinking Minato and Kushina.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 12, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> pek I'm thinking Minato and Kushina.



Sleeves.

_The sleeves!_


----------



## ch1p (Jun 12, 2012)

It's Naruto, the sleeves indeed. Can't be Kushina, too short hair (it's the same lenght compared to the advert), unless it's flashback. It's the movie's princess. Took her long enough to show up.



takL said:


> shikamaru-a dork





Ino looks so .


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 12, 2012)

Ino looks hot for a shy woman. I want AU Sasuke to sleep with her.


..hmm I wonder if AU Ino is going to stalk AU Sasuke like Hinata does with Naruto. It makes sense, I don't mind hearing that AU Ino is creepy to AU Sasuke.


----------



## takL (Jun 12, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> Ino looks hot for a shy woman.



agreed. the idea of blond/e=airhead is getting old. shy blonde ftw


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2012)

takL said:


> agreed. the idea of blond/e=airhead is getting old. shy blonde ftw



lolol that is actually a refreshing, and quite sympathetic. I wonder if we will find out why is she so sad 

So she basically swapped places with Hinata?
I dont know if it's just because it's new but I kinda think this is really cool.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 12, 2012)

In ery movie there is a girl that needs rescuing maybe in this one a girl will rescue naruto form the genjutsu


----------



## Nightjumper (Jun 12, 2012)

This movie has me VERY intrigued.


----------



## Combine (Jun 12, 2012)

So, going by last year, I'm not sure if we'll have a full trailer this week, though maybe we'll get a new short commercial clip (perhaps during the Pokemon special?). The latest we should get the full trailer is end of next week for sure, again, going by last year.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish i lived in Japan


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2012)

Shika has Shuriken hair so you can use it to throw at enemies when you're out of weapons...


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2012)

Ino looks cute


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 12, 2012)

Calling it now

Ino has a crush on Naruto and doesn't care about AU Sauce


----------



## Kusa (Jun 12, 2012)

Ino looks like she needs some love, Sasuke is going help her with that.


----------



## Evolution (Jun 12, 2012)

Shikamaru - he looks like a derpy idiot.
Chouji - he actually looks kinda cool.
Ino - she looks so sad, poor thing, makes me wanna hug her.

It just occured me, but how much you wanna bet that AU Sasuke is a weakling when it comes to combat?
Normal Sauce will beat the living shit out of AU Sasuke, even without EMS.


----------



## Mako (Jun 12, 2012)

Is there any news about an AU Jiraiya? Just wondering.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 12, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Ino looks like she needs some love, Sasuke is going help her with that.



She does. That be a neat scenario lol SasuIno.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 12, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Calling it now
> 
> Ino has a crush on Naruto and doesn't care about AU Sauce



Hmm possible but I would sooner have NaruHina mainly it will be interesting to see how Naruto stays oblivious when Hinata will be more up front with her feelings saying that the movie looks interesting where everyone but Naruto and Sakura are ooc.


----------



## Athena (Jun 12, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> it will be interesting to see how Naruto stays oblivious when Hinata will be more up front with her feelings saying that the movie looks interesting where everyone but Naruto and Sakura are ooc.



I'm not much fond of the Big3, but that'd be interesting seeing how Naruto would react to some pretty  confident girl hitting on him... but dense as he is and judging by his reaction on that movie poster, if Hinata does make a move he will probably not notice because he will be too worried about Sasuke and Sakura XP


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 12, 2012)

Ino looks like Shiho without the glasses.


Shikamaru looks like... well, a dork. Looks like he could be adorkable though, I hope?


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jun 13, 2012)

WHAT WHAT WHAT

WHAT AM I LOOKING AT. MY BRAIN IS FRIED


----------



## Yoroi Mitarashi (Jun 13, 2012)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Some ugly kid with a tragic past and a bratty attitude meets Naruto and at first they don't get along but once Naruto realizes the similarities it has with Sasuke he becomes a fan and makes the stupid kid have a change of heart by defeating the bad guys.



LOL It's brillant!


----------



## Yoroi Mitarashi (Jun 13, 2012)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> WHAT WHAT WHAT
> 
> WHAT AM I LOOKING AT. MY BRAIN IS FRIED



I need to learn Japanese just so I'm not derping about what that picture means


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2012)

So when again do we expect a new longer trailer?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 13, 2012)

Kiba, TenTen and Neji, courtesy of MangaTeers:



Lol, Neji has got 'Ero Neji' written near him (which means Pervy Neji). XD

Edit: Oh, and for anyone wondering... near Hinata I can see written that she still likes Naruto.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 13, 2012)

Pervy.  Neji.

Awesome


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 13, 2012)

Neji is a rapist O_O

What happened to TenTen? She's now part of Jackass crew?
I need a traslation!


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you mezzomerinaio!

Finally tenten, neji & kiba! and more hinata! 

i cant wait to see lee...



mezzomarinaio said:


> Lol, Neji has got 'Ero Neji' written near him (which means Pervy Neji). XD







mezzomarinaio said:


> Edit: Oh, and for anyone wondering... near Hinata I can see written that she still likes Naruto



Really? Watch out naruto...


----------



## KevKev (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol, so Kiba and Akamaru are cat


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh my Pervy Neji xD I still don't get Tenten's personality though, is she clumsy or something?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 13, 2012)

I would have thought that the AU Hinata would not like Naruto since the AU Sasuke is flirting with Sakura......That really does not make sense.



If that were the case, then who does AU Ino and AU Lee like?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 13, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I would have thought that the AU Hinata would not like Naruto since the AU Sasuke is flirting with Sakura......That really does not make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, then who does AU Ino and AU Lee like?



If Hinata didn't change, then Ino still like Sasuke and Lee still likes Sakura haha


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 13, 2012)

> If Hinata didn't change, then Ino still like Sasuke and Lee still likes Sakura haha



That still does not explain why the AU Sasuke is being a flirt, though.


Remember, canon Sasuke never showed interest on Sakura or any other female.


Thus my point, it would not make sense for AU Sasuke to be the exception while all the other AU characters still retain their love interests.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 13, 2012)

Fan service bro, now that AU Sasuke is going to be interested in the ladies, might as well fulfill fanbase's dream of Sasuke actually liking Sakura back


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Kiba, TenTen and Neji, courtesy of MangaTeers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha wow. I like Neji


----------



## Saunion (Jun 13, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> That still does not explain why the AU Sasuke is being a flirt, though.
> 
> 
> Remember, canon Sasuke never showed interest on Sakura or any other female.
> ...



AU Sasuke is a playboy. He probably flirts with every girl he crosses path with. Plus AU Hinata still liking Naruto is funnier. She's probably going to try to rape him or something.

Also I see sketches about Naruto on that page. Is it confirmed there's no AU version of him? What does it say?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 13, 2012)

Saunion said:


> AU Sasuke is a playboy. He probably flirts with every girl he crosses path with. Plus AU Hinata still liking Naruto is funnier. She's probably going to try to rape him or something.
> 
> Also I see sketches about Naruto on that page. Is it confirmed there's no AU version of him? What does it say?



That's Kiba


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sad, I want guy give attention to shy Ino 

Naruto obviously still loves and interesting in sakura because he doesn't change his personality.
but now we have another two guys can care her
Pervy Neji and Playboy Sasuke  XD


----------



## Saunion (Jun 13, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> That's Kiba



No, below Kiba and Tenten and next to Hinata. These are Naruto's sketches.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 13, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Also I see sketches about Naruto on that page. Is it confirmed there's no AU version of him? What does it say?



I'm sorry... the scan is too small for me to be able to read the kanji. 

I could make out the ナルトが好きなところは変わらない ('the part about her liking Naruto hasn't changed') because it's mostly hiragana and the only two kanji are very simple (plus, Japanese people on 2ch confirmed it)... but the rest is just too blurry.

I'm sure a better scan will come out soon, though.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 13, 2012)

Np, thanks for trying.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> I'm sorry... the scan is too small for me to be able to read the kanji.
> 
> I could make out the ナルトが好きなところは変わらない ('the part about her liking Naruto hasn't changed') because it's mostly hiragana and the only two kanji are very simple (plus, Japanese people on 2ch confirmed it)... but the rest is just too blurry.
> 
> I'm sure a better scan will come out soon, though.



So no SasuHina 

This movie is starting to look a lot of fun with so many OOC I am curious how Kakashi and Gai are maybe Gai isn't a complete dumbass


----------



## Gortef (Jun 13, 2012)

Neji will be a perv? Combine that stage of mind with byakugan and you'll have a winning combination.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 13, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> This movie is starting to look a lot of fun with so many OOC I am curious how Kakashi and Gai are maybe Gai isn't a complete dumbass



I think it said that kakashi & gai will have their personalitys switched. Kakashi is hotblooded and gai is depressed.



stockholmsyndrome said:


> So no SasuHina







Gortef said:


> Neji will be a perv? Combine that stage of mind with byakugan and you'll have a winning combination.



This is...perfect...


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 13, 2012)

Gortef said:


> Neji will be a perv? Combine that stage of mind with byakugan and you'll have a winning combination.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 13, 2012)

What's the difference between a pervy and playboy??!..


----------



## Lovely (Jun 13, 2012)

Most obvious factor is that a Playboy genuinely attracts a lot of women based on their looks and demeanor, which they often use to their advantage. 

A perv typically freaks out girls, and usually has a creepy/stalker-like vibe going on about them. All in all, he has to work much harder to gain attention from the ladies than the usually more charismatic player.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 13, 2012)

new pix 


new scan


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome new pics.

I think people are getting a little carried away with the Sasuke thing .


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 13, 2012)

So the playboy is better :ho..


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 13, 2012)

Pervy Neji.  Omg, yep. I'm looking forward to see this movie. 

Oh! This reminds me:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 13, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> Pervy Neji.  Omg, yep. I'm looking forward to see this movie.
> 
> Oh! This reminds me:
> 
> ...



Did kishi read that?!..


----------



## ryz (Jun 13, 2012)

Ero...Neji?



Long Distance *research*, all from the comfort of your home!



I can't wait for this movie!!!



Fourangers said:


> Pervy Neji.  Omg, yep. I'm looking forward to see this movie.
> 
> Oh! This reminds me:
> 
> ...


 I was thinking the same thing! I remember this comic.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 13, 2012)

Ero-Neji...Byakugan.. I can't even. Kishi, you total pervert.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 13, 2012)

neji a pervert funny a pervert with the ultimate binoculars wonder how jiraya is he probably is married tsunade or not into girls


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2012)

jiraya is a priest. 

itachi is really a bad guy? but that would mean he hasn't changed at all when he was alive


----------



## zlatko (Jun 13, 2012)

From there Twiter


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> jiraya is a priest.
> 
> itachi is really a bad guy? but that would mean he hasn't changed at all when he was alive



Jiraya what?..
..
No..he was good enough in the manga..so he will be bad guy in that movie..
cannot wait ..


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Jun 13, 2012)

zlatko said:


> From there Twiter



FFFFFUUUUUUUU-
WHY!? WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS!? 

It's so fucking precious, omg...
They would've been such a perfect family...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 13, 2012)

Perv Neji... dat Byakugan 

Kiba... and cats? And it looks as Tenten has Lee's hardwork 

And Hinata still likes Naruto  I'm glad  



zlatko said:


> From there Twiter



OMG! Beautiful  pek


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm really not seeing how you people think "pervert" from that Neji pic. The first and only thing that comes to my mind is "violent rapist".


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2012)

You know if Road to Ninja is popular enough in Japan...do you think they might do a spin-off series set in this world?


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2012)

the tukuyomi sasuke is described as nanpa, which means 'the soft kind/a softy', the opposite of koha(a tough type/macho), not necessarily a playboy. its an old fashioned term for guys who are into poems/literature, fashion or girls and not into politics, sports or fist-fighting with other guys. 



Jaga said:


> new pix
> new scan



from what i can make out
under the perv neji sketch
"↑nejis dirty smile is uncanny! they say he has no aptitude in whatever he does!?
←unable to use weapons at all, tenten got clumsy!"

unsure but seemingly in tentens sketch kishs handwriting says  "the scene in sento(=a public bath)" "it smarts (with hot water?)!" "she has wounds on the body"

under hinata
"↑hinata is lively and a little rough in her speech. she loves Naruto all the same and is aggressive (about it)."

the 2 articles at the lower left with narutos images are some examples of kishs instructions for the anime staff about the expressions on the faces of the charas, which change according to their feelings, the scenes and so on.


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2012)

takL said:


> the tukuyomi sasuke is described as nanpa, which means 'the soft kind/a softy', the opposite of koha(a tough type/macho), not necessarily a playboy. its an old fashioned term for guys who are into poems/literature, fashion or girls and not into politics, sports or fist-fighting with other guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crap, cool hinata just became 20% lame


----------



## Lovely (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks takL. 

Sasuke a softie.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 13, 2012)

Tsundere Hinata? Clumsy TenTen?

This is getting pretty lame.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> crap, cool hinata just became 20% lame



LIES!

She's going to try to rape Naruto! Which will be HI-larious!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> LIES!
> 
> She's going to try to rape Naruto! Which will be HI-larious!



No, she's a tsundere. That means she'll hit Naruto while blushing ??


----------



## Saunion (Jun 13, 2012)

takL said:


> the 2 articles at the lower left with narutos images are some examples of kishs instructions for the anime staff about the expressions on the faces of the charas, which change according to their feelings, the scenes and so on.



So it's original Naruto then? Crap. Prospects of an AU Naruto don't look so bright for the moment.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> No, she's a tsundere. That means she'll hit Naruto while blushing ??



Guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2012)

possibly nejis peeping into the bath house with his byakugan.



Saunion said:


> So it's original Naruto then? Crap. Prospects of an AU Naruto don't look so bright for the moment.



donno but maybe he makes an anbu in the tukuyomi world.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 13, 2012)

Actually Tsundere's are usually shy about their feelings and express/hide them through violence. 

If Hinata's described as being aggressive about her feelings, then she's  confident and has no problems showing her affections directly. She is more likely to glomp Naruto than punch him through the atmosphere.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Actually Tsundere's are usually shy about their feelings and express/hide them through violence.
> 
> If Hinata's described as being aggressive about her feelings, then she's  confident and has no problems showing her affections directly. She is more likely to glomp Naruto than punch him through the atmosphere.



I hope you're right


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> LIES!
> 
> She's going to try to rape Naruto! Which will be HI-larious!



that was what i feared when i first heard of the reversal thing. reversing the characters is the first step. however, not doing anything new with them is the same as making them as they were before. for example, hinata is just a tsundere at this point or in other words, sakura/ino but likes naruto instead of sasuke but sakura will hit sasuke in this version. if this goes as i think it will then ino will be just like hinata but likes sasuke instead. it's a good idea for an episode i am willing to watch but a full movie? 

then again, i haven't seen it so i may wrong but this is a bad sign :/


----------



## The Undying (Jun 13, 2012)

The movie is about so many more interesting things to discuss and you people are getting riled up over pairings and who likes who?

Really?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 13, 2012)

There's nothing about the Akatsuki?!..


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 13, 2012)

Is that sketch on the outside of the pink border supposed to be Naruto? He looks kind of different.



Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only reason you dislike it is because Hinata isn't going to be fawning over Sasuke.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 13, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> Is that sketch on the outside of the pink border supposed to be Naruto? He looks kind of different.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason you dislike it is because Hinata isn't going to be fawning over Sasuke.



Why should Hinata be with Sasuke in the movie?!..
She doesn't like him in the anime..so she would not like him in the movie..


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Why should Hinata be with Sasuke in the movie?!..
> She doesn't like him in the anime..so she would not like him in the movie..



Why are you asking me? I don't know why anyone thought that. Apparently releasing two characters sketches at the same time had some hidden meaning to some people.


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2012)

I was wondering if they'd keep Hinata's feelings intact. Still, even if Hinata is going to be upfront with Naruto about them, it's not like they're gonna start dating in the middle of the movie. Filler movie and all. 

Plus, there's still the possibility that Naruto will be turned off by this outgoing Hinata, preferring the normal quieter Hinata.



Lovely Hope said:


> Why should Hinata be with Sasuke in the movie?!..
> She doesn't like him in the anime..so she would not like him in the movie..



Its cuz they're hott.


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2012)

im guessing this tukuyomi shows the world as they've eva wanted it to be. and it gets a bit too much. 
for instance, if only sasuke was more easygoing and softer-> charasuke(frivolous sasuke)
hinata had better be more assured about herself> agressive hinata
ino could be less flashy> shyass ino


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 13, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> Why are you asking me? I don't know why anyone thought that. Apparently releasing two characters sketches at the same time had some hidden meaning to some people.



sorry..I meant the others too ..
but I'm sad cause the people give me some thoughts..and I started to like them together..
but there's nothing from that..


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2012)

The Undying said:


> The movie is about so many more interesting things to discuss and you people are getting riled up over pairings and who likes who?
> 
> Really?


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> Is that sketch on the outside of the pink border supposed to be Naruto? He looks kind of different.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason you dislike it is because Hinata isn't going to be fawning over Sasuke.



nah, i was just disappointed that what i predicted was true  

knowing the future is a curse


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2012)

my q is if they can show enough of this many altered charas in a 90~120 mins long movie.


----------



## Sotaa (Jun 13, 2012)

^ *This. * Lmfao.






Also, NaruKushMina sketch made me squeal. A lot. Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2012)

takL said:


> my q is if they can show enough of this many altered charas in a 90~120 mins long movie.



i want to say 5 minutes each but i think it's like 1 minute each.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 13, 2012)

takL said:


> my q is if they can show enough of this many altered charas in a 90~120 mins long movie.



Or maybe 2 hr long.


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Actually Tsundere's are usually shy about their feelings and express/hide them through violence.
> 
> If Hinata's described as being aggressive about her feelings, then she's  confident and has no problems showing her affections directly. She is more likely to glomp Naruto than punch him through the atmosphere.



nicely said


----------



## Jad (Jun 13, 2012)

How are the Konoha Ninja's going to fight? :/ Tenten can't even use weapons in this movie............


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 13, 2012)

so, whats on chojis armor? it looks different. i like alternate ino's design more than her normal one. 
shikamaru and kiba look ridiculous. is kiba supposed to be cat or something? tenten looks as useless as ever. neji looks like orochimaru.

still waiting for alternate sakura and naruto. hope naruto's a villain.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 13, 2012)

And Chouji can't use his jutsu if he's thin. The kanji on his armour means 'work' instead of 'food'.

I bet Shino's really friendly and sociable, and Lee's a stoner. And Jiraiya is either gay or a radical feminist.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 13, 2012)

choji can use his jutsu fine if he's thin. he doesnt really look all that thin though, just more muscular.


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> so, whats on chojis armor? it looks different.



a few pages ago


takL said:


> its from this week issue of wsj
> kish's handwriting in the sketches
> in the square
> Team asuma
> ...


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> And Jiraiya is either gay or a radical feminist.



omg I can't... :rofl


----------



## KevKev (Jun 13, 2012)

Jad said:


> How are the Konoha Ninja's going to fight? :/ Tenten can't even use weapons in this movie............



This.  I can imagine Naruto (aware of the changes in the characters) going in another mission with new Sasuke and new Shikamaru and fail epicly:

*returns to the Leaf Village*
Naruto:...Yeahhh let's not hand in the report. 
Shikamaru:What's a report?
Sasuke:Ayy Ladies 
Naruto:F**k you Tobi


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 13, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> still waiting for alternate sakura and naruto. hope naruto's a villain.



I think the masked Naruto in beginning of trailer is the AU version of himself 

Also I think AU Naruto/Sakura will be outside of Konoho.

In the beginning, Naruto/Sakura will be confused because all characters in Konoho have different personality , when AU Naruto/Sakura come back to village and meet with real Naruto/Sakura. In this time, Naruto and Sakura will have knowledge and proof they are in different world


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 13, 2012)

Tenten is hotblooded confirmed.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 13, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Tenten is hotblooded confirmed.



Where is confirmed that she is hotblooded?
They only traslated that she is clumsy.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 13, 2012)

Kiba will be cat boy this time.  I'm in love with this movie.

TenTen looks derpy. So she's clumbsy now. A clumbsy ninja who specialises in throwing weapons. Oh this is golden comedy.

Oh Neji, perv and looking very creepy there, like Zetsu!Neji.  Oh, the things that could be said about this... But I do have a bet to win. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> near Hinata I can see written that she still likes Naruto.







zlatko said:


> From there Twiter



Oh Naruto, you really are cute.  I'm almost folding. You're this close to being my favourite again. 



takL said:


> the tukuyomi sasuke is described as nanpa, which means 'the soft kind/a softy', the opposite of koha(a tough type/macho), not necessarily a playboy. its an old fashioned term for guys who are into poems/literature, fashion or girls and not into politics, sports or fist-fighting with other guys.



This gets better and better, for many, many reasons. 



takL said:


> donno but maybe he makes an anbu in the tukuyomi world.



I've thought about it. Maybe Canon!Naruto fill in for AU!Naruto. So yeah, maybe AU!Naruto was ANBU and now poor Canon!Naruto must fill those expectations.


----------



## Datakim (Jun 13, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I've thought about it. Maybe Canon!Naruto fill in for AU!Naruto. So yeah, maybe AU!Naruto was ANBU and now poor Canon!Naruto must fill those expectations.



When is the movie coming out anyway? That is to say, I wonder if Naruto is going to have the mode he got recently in the anime and the ability to use Kyuubis powers fully and so on. The last movie was about Sage Mode, so maybe this time Naruto will use Kyuubis Chakra Mode to help him.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Kiba, TenTen and Neji, courtesy of MangaTeers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neko Kiba and pervy Neji?

This movie gets better and better


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 13, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Where is confirmed that she is hotblooded?
> They only traslated that she is clumsy.



I bet Lee is the best ninjutsu user on the team.


----------



## Kurama (Jun 13, 2012)

Lee is probably Kakashi's student and all around gen/nin/taijutsu bawss. And talks like a sailor.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 13, 2012)

Kiba's like a cat.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 13, 2012)

woah woah woah...Pervy Neji?

My mind can't comprehend or even imagine something like that.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 13, 2012)

LOl Jiraiya, a feminist. I never thought I would hear those things together.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 13, 2012)

Datakim said:


> When is the movie coming out anyway? That is to say, I wonder if Naruto is going to have the mode he got recently in the anime and the ability to use Kyuubis powers fully and so on. The last movie was about Sage Mode, so maybe this time Naruto will use Kyuubis Chakra Mode to help him.



July 28.

About what mode he can use, there's this poster:


----------



## Combine (Jun 13, 2012)

They could use KM Naruto if they want. I don't think they'll be held back by what's in the current anime. I mean, in Blood Prison they had Naruto and Killer B as buddies even though they hadn't met yet in the anime at the time of theatrical release.

Man, "pervy-Neji", I have to see that.

I hope this film is at least 2 hours to cover all this content properly. Blood Prison came close, and when combined with the Konohamaru OVA, it makes 2 hours. It doesn't appear that there'll be an accompanying OVA release this year so they should hopefully go for the longest time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> July 28.
> 
> About what mode he can use, there's this poster:



fcktheeeem! No Taka at all?!


----------



## Kiss (Jun 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Kiba, TenTen and Neji, courtesy of MangaTeers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 13, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> fcktheeeem! No Taka at all?!



I had commented on this before. Shino's dad is there (no offence, he's cool) and no Taka?  I know they were shoehorned into the manga by the editors, but even so they should at least make it to the poster that contains everyone except for Asuma, Danzo and Orochimaru.


----------



## Combine (Jun 13, 2012)

Umm, I am pretty sure that character poster is no indication of who is going to be in the film. That's just a studio poster celebrating 10 years.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, but why no Taka? They're part of those ten years, are they not? As much (more) than the foreign kages for example.


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 13, 2012)

At first I was creeped out by Neji's pic and I thought he would be one of the bad guys, but a PERVERT? OMG. 

As for the twitter pic of Baby Naruto, Kushina, and Minato it is so ADORABLE!


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 13, 2012)

Cute pick of Naruto's parents and him. 

As for Neji being a pervert is GOLD!


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2012)

Neji's rape face. Must watch.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 13, 2012)

Kiba lucks fucking ugly


----------



## gus3 (Jun 13, 2012)

You know what just came to mind? How awesome, and potentially hilarious, it would be for an AU Naruto and Sakura to find themselves in the main Universe. Especially if AU Naruto was a genius and everyone suddenly started treating him like a dumbass.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2012)

I honestly think that if this movie is successful enough we might see a spin-off manga or anime about the AU world


----------



## Combine (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm still not sure if there is going to be an AU Naruto or Sakura since this world is supposed to be something Tobi created for them to experience.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I honestly think that if this movie is successful enough we might see a spin-off manga or anime about the AU world



I do agree, Rock Lee manga series was successful that it made it to anime.

I'm pretty sure that there is an AU Naruto, I believe he is the masked one.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 13, 2012)

Loved the pic of Naruto and his parents. It's so cute. Poor Naruto he really missed out on a really loving family.


----------



## Semplice (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay.  Guys.  I JUST heard about this movie.

*BEGINS FANGIRLING OVER THE POSSIBILITIES*

omg what happened to Hinata and Sasuke?    It's so disturbing...YET BEAUTIFUL <33333


----------



## KevKev (Jun 13, 2012)

Other than the fan service, I wonder what was the point of Tobi casting this jutsu? Will Naruto finally defeat this Tobi in the end of this movie?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Kiba, TenTen and Neji, courtesy of MangaTeers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TENTEN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 13, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Chouji:



I have forgotten to mention, but this Chouji is hawt.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 13, 2012)

What's Kisame gonna be like?! ... maybe like this


----------



## taydev (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't. Wait. For this. Movie. 




The Undying said:


> The movie is about so many more interesting things to discuss and you people are getting riled up over pairings and who likes who?
> 
> Really?


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 13, 2012)

Going by the previous precedents being set Lee will be unmotivated, lazy, or drunk during the movie.


----------



## Athena (Jun 14, 2012)

LMAO, Ero-Neji... just can't wait!!! 




Fourangers said:


> I have forgotten to mention, but this Chouji is hawt.



Hell yeah, cool Chouji is smexy... he looks like Juugo


----------



## Brain Slug (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd just like to say that I think Lee's alternate universe character will be an alcoholic.  DRUNKEN LEE'S COMIN' BACK, BABY!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 14, 2012)

zlatko said:


> From there Twiter



this is so adorable


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is a new pic from the twitter, Junko is in it:


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2012)

Pervy Neji? .


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 14, 2012)

The Theme Song For The Movie is "Soredewa Mata Ashita" by Asian Kungfu Generation 

I thought it was Sora ni Tsuzuku Michi by aqua timez, sorry everyone.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice I always wondered what will happened if naruto's parents still alive
So many speculation and question about this AU =

-is naruto still jincuriki?

-are kyubi attack still happened?

-from poster it look like naruto still jins in this which means kyubi attack still happened but his parents survived

-Minato is current hokage

-I don't see any hints about hiruzen maybe its him who died instead of minato in kyubi attack

-sasuke is happy hyppie in this version, look like uchiha massacre never happened and his parents still alive which lead to.....

-itachi still konoha ninja and never joined akatsuki

-without tragedy happening in their life maybe sasuke (and itachi) never awakened MS in this version

-sasuke never met oro which means he don't have CS

-orochimaru never attack konoha and he never leave akatsuki

-hinata and neji are different in this version, maybe hyuga incident never happened and neji's dad still alive


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 14, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here is a new pic from the twitter, Junko is in it:



They keep killing me..
When will be released in Japan?!..
Who is the one on the left?..


----------



## zlatko (Jun 14, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here is a new pic from the twitter, Junko is in it:



From left to right Kushina, Naruto, Minato ( i mean there voices  )


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 14, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> The Theme Song For The Movie is "Sora ni Tsuzuku Michi" performed by Aqua Timez.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiGMjQ-hB6A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> YESSSSS!!!! AQUA TIMEZ!!!



Nice song I love it  :33..


zlatko said:


> From left to right Kushina, Naruto, Minato ( i mean there voices  )



Ah..good..Naruto with his parents..


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> Nice I always wondered what will happened if naruto's parents still alive
> So many speculation and question about this AU =
> 
> -is naruto still jincuriki?
> ...



Oh my.. All these sound so awesome

I cannot wait to see whether these will happen in the new movie. Though it's a naruto movie and maybe I shouldn't get my hopes too high, they're generally bad


----------



## Sadako (Jun 14, 2012)

Pervy Neji looks less like a harmless Jiraiya-style perv and more like a batshit insane rapist. So. Very. Funny.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 14, 2012)

awesome fanmade


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 14, 2012)

^ Why the heck is Hinata punching Sasuke?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 14, 2012)

AquaTimez!!! OMG my dream is realized!!!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 14, 2012)

is the 15th yet:ho
GIF IS SO FUCKING CUTE!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2012)

The Naruto anime guys sure love them some aqua timez 

Good stuff. Can't wait for a substantial trailer.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 14, 2012)

Is the new trailer out yet? Its June 15th in Japan.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2012)

I bet AU Sasuke smokes pot lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2012)

That song sounds okay. 



Harbour said:


> awesome fanmade



Awesome. XD


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 14, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> ^ Why the heck is Hinata punching Sasuke?


because they actually became the most worshipped pairing of the movie by the pics alone


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is the new trailer out yet? Its June 15th in Japan.



dude, i think it's like 4 in the morning or something


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2012)

Harbour said:


> awesome fanmade



if only this is in the movie


----------



## Jad (Jun 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> dude, i think it's like 4 in the morning or something



It's 1 : 33 am there. I believe they will air the trailer when the new Naruto episode airs.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2012)

Jad said:


> It's 1 : 33 am there. I believe they will air the trailer when the new Naruto episode airs.



Wouldn't that be next week then?


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Wouldn't that be next week then?



pretty much  however, i may be wrong. i remember the past movies having:

1- movie themed OP/ED in the episode 
2- trailer after the episode.


----------



## Jad (Jun 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Wouldn't that be next week then?



Oh, damn I got the days mixed up.........Man, my head is still a day behind. Ok, well than the trailer will be posted on their official website and twitter I'd imagine. Yeah, agreed with the post above mine, they do post the new trailers as a new opening and ending.


----------



## Combine (Jun 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> pretty much  however, i may be wrong. i remember the past movies having:
> 
> 1- movie themed OP/ED in the episode
> 2- trailer after the episode.


The movie themed OP's only start after the film has been released in theaters. Since no Naruto episode this week there might not be trailer. Unless they air it during Pokemon special.

Have a feeling full trailer will come out next week.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 14, 2012)

I wanna see the trailers, I wanna see them.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought it was already confirmed that the trailer would be released on the 15th?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> pretty much  however, i may be wrong. i remember the past movies having:
> 
> 1- movie themed OP/ED in the episode
> 2- trailer after the episode.





Jad said:


> Oh, damn I got the days mixed up.........Man, my head is still a day behind. Ok, well than the trailer will be posted on their official website and twitter I'd imagine. Yeah, agreed with the post above mine, they do post the new trailers as a new opening and ending.



I see, thanks for the info.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 14, 2012)

It's only the 14th, my friends 
Soon


----------



## The Undying (Jun 14, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> It's only the 14th, my friends
> Soon



Japan would disagree.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 14, 2012)

^ And Australia


----------



## ch1p (Jun 14, 2012)

The curse of Japan time strikes again. 

A fan coloured the nap changing picture.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the new pictures...I can't wait to see Naruto's reaction to this new Hinata...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2012)

House dad Minato.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 14, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Japan would disagree.





zlatko said:


> ^ And Australia




Alright, who has the trailer


----------



## taydev (Jun 14, 2012)

Harbour said:


> awesome fanmade



Thats awesome!

Hinata is hot


----------



## zlatko (Jun 14, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Alright, who has the trailer



TV Tokio And Toho


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 14, 2012)

The anime film is scheduled to hit Japanese theaters on July 28th


----------



## Chijou no Hoshi (Jun 14, 2012)

I searched a better scan of AU Tsunade, Shizune, Sai and Tonton on Zerochan, and want to share it for you :

*Spoiler*: __ 








narutoget
Awwwww... I wanna to see the sketch of my Sakura-chan. Kishimoto-sensei, pleaseeeee !!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 14, 2012)

Doesn't work.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 14, 2012)

Chijou no Hoshi said:


> I searched a better scan of AU Tsunade, Shizune, Sai and Tonton on Zerochan, and want to share it for you :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Stop hotlinking please. If you want to share a pic, use imgur.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Refresh the page after clicking the link.

But I agree, rehost.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2012)

Here it is:


----------



## Bellville (Jun 14, 2012)

Chijou no Hoshi said:


> Awwwww... I wanna to see the sketch of my Sakura-chan. Kishimoto-sensei, pleaseeeee !!!


He probably "forgot" about her like he did in the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Alright, who has the trailer



i do and i won't give it to you 

it has clown itachi and priest orochimaru in it


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> i do and i won't give it to you
> 
> it has clown itachi and priest orochimaru in it


I'll admit, this made me laugh.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> i do and i won't give it to you
> 
> it has *clown itachi* and *priest orochimaru* in it



Addy pls


----------



## Chijou no Hoshi (Jun 14, 2012)

I know only that way to share the picture. If you can't see it, let show me the better way. And *Bellville*, I like Sakura-chan. Everyone have their favourite character. So, I just express my wants towards my favourite character, as everyone else in here. You needn't say that excessive words.


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Addy pls



shut up before priest i let orochimaru molest you or something


----------



## KevKev (Jun 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> shut up before priest i let orochimaru molest you or something


----------



## Selva (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope Hinata won't start punching people around in the movie. I don't want her to be another Sakura!


----------



## KevKev (Jun 14, 2012)

Naruto's reaction to all of this is going funny as hell  Eh?! Nani?!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

Harbour said:


> awesome fanmade



This. Must. Happen!


----------



## Shaz (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish I was Japanese and lived in Japan. I'd be first in line for this movie.


----------



## 8 (Jun 14, 2012)

Selva said:


> I hope Hinata won't start punching people around in the movie. I don't want her to be another Sakura!


it's lame. i can't stand those characters. i even dropped the rock lee anime after tenten send lee flying in the first episode of the rock lee anime.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 14, 2012)

First Sakura, now TenTen? Why does the anime team think this is funny? Japan, why.


----------



## Evolution (Jun 14, 2012)

Need trailer nao. I wanna see Pimpsuke and Hinata. Tobi too.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 14, 2012)

Selva said:


> I hope Hinata won't start punching people around in the movie. I don't want her to be another Sakura!



Sakura only punch Naruto in manga


----------



## Semplice (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm really happy Hinata still likes Naruto.  How is Naruto going to react to Hinata all over him?   

Curious about villains.  Will they get alter egos too?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

Semplice said:


> I'm really happy Hinata still likes Naruto.  How is Naruto going to react to Hinata all over him?
> 
> Curious about villains.  Will they get alter egos too?



So there will be rape via Hinata in this movie?


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm, it would not be such a bad idea to have a side series in this AU. I'm pretty sure they have to see how it's accepted by the fans first.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 14, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Sakura only punch Naruto in manga


And Hinata only punch Sasuke in anime. 

[sp]Pairing fans.
Pairing fans everwhere.

[/sp]


----------



## Bringer (Jun 14, 2012)

UGH! Tsunade design! HER DESIGN! IS THE SAME!!! BUT WITH GLASSES!


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So there will be rape via Hinata in this movie?



I hope so....


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone know where I could see the information that's supposed to be in this video?



SandLeaf said:


> The Theme Song For The Movie is "Sora ni Tsuzuku Michi" performed by Aqua Timez.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiGMjQ-hB6A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *YESSSSS!!!! AQUA TIMEZ!!!*


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> i do and i won't give it to you
> 
> it has clown itachi and priest orochimaru in it



Stop hiding crap from us Addy, everyone wants to see eet.


I wonder how anko is?....a nun 

I'd pair the clown up with Ino if Sasuke doesn't flirt with her yeah.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 15, 2012)

Where's mah trailer?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 15, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> And Hinata only punch Sasuke in anime.
> 
> [sp]Pairing fans.
> Pairing fans everwhere.
> ...



OH....REALLY 

[sp]Pairing fans.
Pairing fans everwhere.

[/sp]


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Marsala (Jun 15, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> UGH! Tsunade design! HER DESIGN! IS THE SAME!!! BUT WITH GLASSES!



Yeah, uh, I think you missed a BIG change in her design. Two BIG changes, in fact. The same two BIG things that were given to Shizune.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 15, 2012)

I kept seeing a post about Tenten, Kiba and Neji but the pic's already broken so I'll post it again.

Neji as a pervert/rapist kind, I kinda already imagined that thanks to the Zetsu thing but a Neko Kiba?  


Harbour said:


> awesome fanmade


I'm really liking this new Hinata.  Hopefully she doesn't revolve too much around Naruto like she already does in canon.


zlatko said:


> From there Twiter


----------



## Stripes (Jun 15, 2012)

Still no remake of the previous war?

How sad.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Now that I look at it more closely, it seems that Hinata doesn't add the -kun when she says Naruto's name, nice


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Here it is:


yakuza TonTon


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 15, 2012)

People are saying Jiraiya's a priest but what if he becomes a warmonger?  Wasn't he a pacifist in canon?


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 15, 2012)

Or maybe he'll be afraid of women xD


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll be in Japan during that time, so hopefully I'll be able to watch it there!


----------



## takL (Jun 15, 2012)

the theme song: asian kungfu generation "soredewa mata ashita(=ok then, see u tomorrow)"

where did the aquatimz rumour come from?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 15, 2012)

This is from the Facebook page:


*Spoiler*: __ 



宣伝部のＫです。

ようやく「予告」が完成しました。
6月30日劇場公開です。

ちょっと、予告についてお話してみたいと思います。

劇場用予告映像は、大体、公開の2か月～1か月前までに作ります。（今年のナルト映画の予告は、公開前1か月を切ってしまうので、完成がかなり遅いほうですね。）

ちなみに
... 東宝では尺の長いもの（約90秒）を「予告」
30秒くらいの短いものを「特報」と呼びます。

完成した映画の宣伝をすることと違い、
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ」だけではありませんが、
多くのアニメ映画の宣伝は、
映画本編の制作と同時進行なのでとても大変です。

例えば、予告を作る場合。
宣伝部も映画の絵コンテを見て予告用のシーンを選定。早めに完成することが出来ないかアニメ制作の「ぴえろ」さんにお願いします。（いつもありがとうございます。）

だから、完成している映画なら編集素材に困ることがありませんが、まだ制作中の映画の予告制作では、どのシーンを選ぶか決めることはとても重要です。もちろん、お願いしたもの全てがＯＫになるとも限りません。

言ってしまえば
公開まで予告の90秒の映像素材で勝負しなければいけないだから、事前に何を伝えなければいけないのか？きちんと決めておかないとプロモーション自体が苦労することになるわけです。

今日のお話、ちょっとわかりにくかったかもしれませんね。
すみませんでした。少し映画の仕事のことを感じてもらいたっかんですが。

ところで、
ナルトたちが使う武器にクナイっていうのがありますよね。
漢字で書くと「苦無」。投げたり、地面を掘ったり、大切な刀よりも乱暴にあつかえる消耗品、忍者のサバイバルナイフといったところなんでしょうね。私も「苦無」ほしいな。




Could someone translate it? i think it has info regarding trailers...


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 15, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

